# Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007



## Holger (23. Februar 2007)

Habe die Ehre.....den berühmten Thread "Aalfänge in 2007" zu eröffnen !!!

Wir hatten einen angenehm milden Winter, dementsprechend hoffe ich auf einen frühen Saisonbeginn beim Aalfang. 

Hier im hohen Norden sind die Temperaturen noch nicht so, aber teilweise gibt es in Deutschland ja schon Bereiche wo Tageshöchstwerte von 13-15 Grad erreicht werden....könnte da vielleicht bald was gehen an den flachen Gewässern ? |kopfkrat 

Bitte alle Aalfänge der kommenden Saison hier rein !!! |bla: 

Wünsche allen Freunden der grauen Schleicher viel Erfolg und unruhige Aalnächte !!! #6 

Als Anreiz ein kleines Pic von einer guten Nacht im Juli 2006 !!!


----------



## Lucius (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Salut!

Mann könnte echt neidisch werden, was Zander und Aal betrifft, ihr im Norden habt da echt noch einen schönen Bestand, hier in Mitteldeutschland (Main/Frankfurt) kommt irgendwie nix mehr vom Aal an, letzten 2 Jahre waren sehr bescheiden in der Ausbeute, nicht annähernd über´s Jahr das was du an einem Abend gefangen hast....:-(
Vielleicht muss Ich doch umziehen.......
(Frage des neuen Arbeitgebers: Was war für Sie der ausschlaggebende Punkt sich hier bei uns zu bewerben?Mit Sicherheit der gute Ruf der Firma,oder!?............Nö, hier gibts wenigstens noch Aal zu fangen.....)

Greetz
Lucius


----------



## Veit (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@ Lucius: Ist leider auch hier so gewesen. Nach dem im vorigen Winter die Kormorane in Massen an der Saale waren, liefs auf Aal letztes Jahr bedeutend schlechter. 
An Stellen wo man vorher manchmal 20 Aalbisse (natürlich nicht alle verwertet, aber es hat halt laufend gebissen) am Abend hatte, gabs nur noch bestenfalls 5. Hatte letztes Jahr nur einen sehr guten Aalabend mit 6 Stück ansonsten konnte man meist froh sein, überhaupt einen zu fangen. Noch dazu waren die meisten Aale letztes Jahr untermaßig oder 50er Schnürsenkel.
Ich habe meine Konsequenz daraus gezogen und mich auf Zander und Hecht spezialisiert, denn richtig Spass hat das Aalangeln nicht mehr gemacht.

Hoffe aber trotzdem, dass ich dieses Jahr hier auch wieder ein paar Aale melden kann, denn gerade jetzt wenn andere Räuber Schonzeit haben, bietet sich Aalangeln natürlich mal an. Werde sicherlich wenn es weiterhin mild bleibt und der Saalepegel zurückgegangen ist in ca. zwei Wochen mal einen ersten Versuch starten.


----------



## bennie (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

ich freu mich schon..... aber leider starten wir hier april/mai durch, dann aber mit den großen


----------



## Holger (7. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Kaum zu glauben, aber Deutschlands Aale sind wach !!! :q 

An die flachen Gewässer, Mädels !!! |rolleyes


----------



## serge7 (7. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Sch... ich komm diese Woche zeitlich wieder nicht dazu abends loszugehen.:c 

Mir bleibt nur der Sonntag vormittag in der Brandung...

Holger, ich hör von Dir wenn was geht... #:


----------



## Franz_16 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hi Leute,
wie einige ja vielleicht mitgekriegt haben möchten wir in diesem Jahr mal ein paar Fakten zum Thema AAL & Mond sammeln und am Ende der Aalsaison auswerten. 

Boardie Spin-paule hat sich bereit erklärt, eine Excel Liste während der Saison zu führen. 

Wir würden uns freuen wenn möglichst viele Ihre Aale melden würden. 

Die Meldung ist ganz einfach, ihr müsst nur hergehen und in diesem Thread: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=96233
die Fangdetails posten.

Bitte bei jeder Meldung folgendes angeben:

*Köder
Uhrzeit
Stillwasser oder Fließgewässer
Himmel: bedeckt, geschlossene Wolkendecke, klar* (dabei gehts darum ob der Mond aufs Wasser gescheint hat....)
*Besonderes :* (z.B. 20 Aale gefangen - 19 auf Köderfisch nur einen auf Wurm oder Himmel war klar, Mond aber noch nicht da...)


----------



## honeybee (15. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hier mein erster Aal von heute mit 52cm. War übrigens ein Breitkopf....
Gebissen auf Dendrobündel in ca. 70cm tiefem Wasser.


----------



## MR r.Ol.Ax (15. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

mir ist heute einer an der stippe abgerissen o.0^^

aber ich hab unglaublichviele an meinem kleinen autobahnsee gesehen... ca. 10 stück in ufernähe....hab das noch nnie um diese jahreszeit beobachtet...aber naja..am we werde ich dann mal noch nen spezial ansitz starten..!xd


----------



## bärchen (16. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hallo Holger,
mal ein bisschen Kritik von mir, ist nicht böse gemeint:

Wir alle wissen doch, daß es genrell nicht mehr so viel Aale gibt wie einst, sollte man dann alle Aale mitnehmen, die man fängt ?
Auf deinem Foto sind  9 Aale abgebildet.
Also wenn du die alle selber bei einem Ansitz gefangen hast, dann brauchst du sicherlich nicht über irgendwelche Kormorane oder Berufsfischer, die alles mitnehmen, was denen so in die Netze geht, dich aufzuregen.
Ich persönlich würde nach 2 oder 3 Aalen aufhören zu angeln.
Denn wenn jeder wie du "massenhaft" Aale mitnimmst...
Denk mal drüber nach


----------



## H.Christians (16. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Bärchen  OMG bitte nicht #d #d #d 

Wie oft kommt es den vor,daß man 10 Aale oder mehr erwischt??

Wenn ich mal einen Abend erwische wo ich über 10 Aale fange dann bin ich happy, wenn die Größe dann auch noch stimmt nehme ich diese auch mit.
Und einen Angler gleich mit einem Berufsfischer oder Kormoran zu vergleichen ist in meinen Augen lächerlich.#q #q 

Was ein Berufsfischer mit seinen Reusen im Herbst an Aal in einer Woche fängt, wird wohl kaum einer im ganzen Jahr beim Angeln zusammen bekommen.

Da Holger ja genau wie ich auch aus Ostfriesland kommt, und wir hier noch einen relativ guten Aalbestand haben, ist die Chance auf solche Ausnahmefänge von mehr als 10 Aalen halt öfter möglich.

In meinen Augen ist in deiner Aussage



> Ich persönlich würde nach 2 oder 3 Aalen aufhören zu angeln.
> Denn wenn jeder wie du "massenhaft" Aale mitnimmst...
> Denk mal drüber nach


 
auch ein bischen Neid dabei, komm halt mal nach Ostfriesland, dann gehen wir mal zusammen los und dann werden wir ja sehen was du machst, wenn du 5 oder mehr Aale von über 60cm fängst.
Denk da einfach mal drüber nach.

#6 #6 #6 


Gruß

Holger Chr.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (16. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@h.c.:|good:


----------



## Hechtkalle (16. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Wir haben zwar relativ gute Aalbestände in Brandenburg, aber die sind sehr schwer zu erwischen. Hier herrscht ziemlich hoher Angeldruck. Also man fängt gut, aber man muß halt viel experementieren und sehr feines Gerät benutzen um die großen zu erwischen. Wollte dieses WE auch raus, aber das Wetter spielt nicht mit. Schneeregen und sehr kalt. Tagsüber bis 5 Grad und nachts bis -6 Grad. Kein gutes Aalwetter. Bbbrrr. naja für die, die schon gut gefangen haben " Petri Heil "   



       Und immer dran denken: ESST KEINEN GELBEN SCHNEE


          Euer Hechtkalle


----------



## serge7 (16. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

H. Christians + Stefan:

Schließe mich an! 

Man kann das Aalangeln einfach nicht mit dem (z.B.) Zanderangeln vergleichen. Da sind die Ansätze völlig unterschiedlich...Es würde jetzt aber zu weit führen wenn ich das hier alles ausführen wollte...

Gruß Sergio


----------



## Holger (16. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@ Bärchen
Holger Chr. hat eigentlich alles gesagt, was ich auch hätte sagen wollen. Danke dir, Holly J 
Das Bild vom Juli letztes Jahr war so mit die beste Nacht des Jahres, in der hatte ich 12 Aale gefangen, 1 Woche später hatte ich mal 10. Wir haben in Ostfriesland noch gute Gewässer, die solche Fänge durchaus mal zulassen. 4-6 Aale sind in der Nacht nichts besonderes. 
Mein Entnahmeverhalten richte ich immer nach dem Gewässer, an dem ich mich befinde. Und das, wo ich war, hat nach wie vor einen herausragenden Bestand. Die Aale sind alle zwischen 50-70 cm, darunter nehme ich ja auch nichts mit. 

Wer mich persönlich kennt, würde gar nicht auf die Idee kommen meine Einstellung zu kritisieren, denn selektive Entnahme ist bei mir üblich.
Ansonsten sollten wir wieder zum Thema zurückkehren, das halte ich für wichtiger. Wer die guten Aalbestände in Ostfriesland genießen möchte, ist herzlich eingeladen.#6


----------



## H.Christians (16. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@Holger  Ohh Holly das ist ja mein Spitzname^^

Na den wirste auf Grund deines Namens ja auch gut kennen#6 #6.

Ich glaube zum Thema selektive Entnahme sollte man sich weitere Kommentare sparen, wer weiss was wir in Ostfriesland für Mindestmaße haben(nicht nur für Aal einfach lächerlich) kann gerne mal eine Saison lang mit mir zum Aalangeln gehen, und wird dann sehen wieviele maßige Aale ich wieder zurücksetzte. 

Ich habe für alle Fische die ich beangle ein persönliches Mindestmaß was weit ab vom BVO liegt.

Wer jetzt wissen möchte was wir für Mindestmaße haben bitteschön:

Aal  28cm

Zander 35 cm

Hecht 45 cm

Dazu brauche ich wohl nichts mehr zu sagen, oder??#d #d :c :c :c :c :c :c :c :c 

So laßt uns ab jetzt lieber wieder über Aalfänge reden.

Auf eine erfolgreiche Saison

Gruß

Holger Chr.


----------



## sickly86 (16. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

wie sind den die normalen mindestmaße? deine selbstgesetzten finde ich ja auch noch lächerlich.
bei mir: aal: 40 zander: 45 hecht: 60 hecht wandert allerdings zu 100% zurück...


----------



## serge7 (16. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Ich denke mal, er meinte schon die Vereins-Mindestmaße...

Ich persönlich sehe das beim Aal einerseits und Raubfisch (Zander, Hecht) andererseits schon differenziert. Beim Aal ist mein persönliches Mindestmaß 40 cm. Meine Lieblingsgröße liegt bei 50. Größere Aale finde ich geschmacklich z.B. nicht mehr so toll, deswegen hab ich da am liebsten die 50er Größen. Als Besonderheit kommt hinzu, daß man gefangene Aale (es sei denn man piert/pöddert sie ) meisst nicht zurücksetzen kann, da sie sehr tief schlucken.

Das ist beim Hecht- und Zanderangeln anders. Beim Hecht halte ich ein 60er Maß für sinnvoll, beim Zander würde ich aber auch zumindest 55 ansetzen. Dazu plädiere ich auch noch für eine Höchstgrenze, vielleicht so im 85 bis 90er Bereich, um weiterhin gute Bestände zu garantieren.

@bärchen
Den Holger kenne ich nun auch schon ein paar Tage und kann nur sagen, daß er sicherlich vernünftige Ansichten hat was die (selektive) Entnahme anbelangt.

Beste Grüße
Sergio


----------



## Veit (16. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



serge7 schrieb:


> Als Besonderheit kommt hinzu, daß man gefangene Aale (es sei denn man piert/pöddert sie ) meisst nicht zurücksetzen kann, da sie sehr tief schlucken.



Das ist nun aber Stuss! Schon zur Fischereiprüfung habe ich gelernt, dass ein Aal den Haken wieder auswürgen kann und innerhalb weniger Tage los ist. Hat er tief geschluckt, schneidet man einfach das Vorfach ab. Und so mache ich das auch, denn Aale sind mir viel zu fettig um sie regelmäßig zu essen. Von Zeit zu Zeit angle ich aber trotzdem ganz gerne mal drauf.
Für mich gibts beim Aal keinen Unterschied zu anderen Fischen. Wenn ich einen will, nehme ich ihn mit, wenn nicht setze ich ihn zurück.


----------



## serge7 (16. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@Veit
Nun mal langsam...Hast Du früher auch alles geglaubt, was Dir Deine Lehrer so erzählt haben? Manchmal hilft es auch wenn man sich mal seine eigenen Gedanken macht. Ich habe das getan und stelle folgende These in den Raum:
Wenn ich den Aal erfolgreich angeschlagen habe und ihn dann auch landen kann und dann draußen feststelle, daß ich den Haken im Maul schon garnicht mehr sehen kann, behaupte ich, daß der Haken im Schlund (im Magen?) so tief "eingehämmert" ist, daß der Aal den garantiert nicht mehr auswürgt. 
Jetzt könntest Du natürlich noch behaupten (was man bei der Sportfischerprüfung auch mal gehört hat), daß der Haken sich mit der Zeit zersetzt oder evtl. "hinten" wieder ausgeschieden wird...Alles möglich, aber eben auch nicht. Woher weißt Du, daß die Aale, die Du zurückgesetzt hast und die den Haken tief geschluckt hatten, das überlebt haben? Nur weil Dir mal irgendjemand erzählt hat, daß das so wäre......Ich bin da skeptisch.


----------



## Veit (16. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@ serge: Ja Skepsis ist natürlich angebracht und richtig. Und es ist sinnlos darüber zu diskutieren, denn natürlich weiß ich nicht was passiert ist mit den Aalen, die ich zurückgesetzt habe. Bin mir aber sicher,dass ein paar überlebt haben und das ist immernoch besser als wenn ich sie alle mitgenommen hätte ohne dann etwas damit anfangen zu können.


----------



## Holger (16. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@ sickly
Das sind die vereinsinternen Mindestmaße, die Holger Chr. da schrieb (Aal 28 cm, Zander 35 cm, Hecht 45 cm) und die sind absolut lächerlich bei uns in Ostfriesland. Er selber (wie auch ich) setzt sich höhere Schonmaße. Wie hoch, hat er gar nicht geschrieben......aber da ich ihn kenne, weiß ich das er mindestens 15 cm draufpackt....Lobenswert !!!

@ serge + Veit
Klar kann man Aale wieder zurücksetzen, auch wenn der Haken etwas tiefer sitzt. Aber eben auch nicht zu tief....wie Serge alias Kai schon sagte, wenn der Haken irgendwo in den Eingeweiden hängt und diese verletzt hat, nützt dem Aal seine extreme Widerstandsfähigkeit auch nichts. Hier muß von Fall zu Fall entschieden werden.

Nu laßt aber gut sein, hier sollen doch eigentlich Fänge rein. Und keiner von uns hat anscheinend welche vorzuweisen. |kopfkrat |rolleyes |supergri


----------



## Veit (16. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Holger schrieb:


> Klar kann man Aale wieder zurücksetzen, auch wenn der Haken etwas tiefer sitzt. Aber eben auch nicht zu tief....wie Serge alias Kai schon sagte, wenn der Haken irgendwo in den Eingeweiden hängt und diese verletzt hat, nützt dem Aal seine extreme Widerstandsfähigkeit auch nichts. Hier muß von Fall zu Fall entschieden werden.
> 
> Nu laßt aber gut sein, hier sollen doch eigentlich Fänge rein. Und keiner von uns hat anscheinend welche vorzuweisen. |kopfkrat |rolleyes |supergri




Das Posting find ich gut und kann es absolut unterschrieben. :m  

PS: War gestern abend mit Kumpel Micha auf Aal und außer einer Güster ging nix.


----------



## John Doe12 (16. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Na dann wartet mal ab,denn ich fahr jetzt zum Angeln und morgen gibts ein Fischfoto hehe

Sry for Spam llooll

Martin


----------



## serge7 (16. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Ok Ok...ihr habt es geschafft und mich auch ans Wasser vertrieben...

Bin dann weg...


----------



## bennie (16. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Veit schrieb:


> @ serge: Ja Skepsis ist natürlich angebracht und richtig. Und es ist sinnlos darüber zu diskutieren, denn natürlich weiß ich nicht was passiert ist mit den Aalen, die ich zurückgesetzt habe. Bin mir aber sicher,dass ein paar überlebt haben und das ist immernoch besser als wenn ich sie alle mitgenommen hätte ohne dann etwas damit anfangen zu können.



Geht mir 100% genauso. Ich schneide ab und hoffe dass sie es packen und ich kenne doch unsere zähen Kollegen.
Würde ich sie töten hätte niemand etwas davon.


----------



## John Doe12 (17. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Tja das war wohl nichts,der Wind hat uns leider nen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht,so das wir beschlossen auf Flundern zu angeln,von denen haben wir 6 Stk. erwischt,die allerdings alle noch keine Pfannengröße hatten und von daher wieder munter weiterschwimmen.


Ein Bildchen hab ich dann noch allerdings,eher schlecht,naja Handy halt im dunkeln

Aso das is ja der Aalthread,eigentlich wollt ich ja auch Aale fangen hihi


----------



## H.Christians (17. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@Sickly  Hier mal meine persönlichen Mindestmaße im vergleich zum BVO:

BVO  Aal 28cm      ich  50cm

BVO  Zander 35cm    ich   60 cm

BVO  Hecht  45cm   Hechte nehm ich ehh nur höchstens 2 Stück pro Jahr mit, dann meistens zwischen 65-80cm, der Rest darf weiter auf die Jagd gehen.

Aale die den Haken geschluckt haben setzte ich auch zurück, wichtig ist nur daß man nicht wie ein wilder#d #d  an der Vorfachschnur rumreisst, weil wenn der Aal erstmal blutet, kann man sich das zurücksetzen sparen.
Alles andere wurde ja schon von Veit und "Holgi" gesagt.


Gruß

Holger Chr.


----------



## aalkiller (17. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

ich habe zu hause eine regentonne wo die aale gesammelt werden, bis ich genug zum schlachten habe. dort habe ich selber beobachten können, das aale geschluckte haken wieder ausgewürgt hatten, diese lagen dann auf dem boden des faßes.
aber wie *H.Christians* schon geschrieben hat, sollte man schon sehr vorsichtig mit dem aal umgehen, welcher den haken verschluckt hat. wenn ich so am wasser beobachte wie manche angler am vorfach rumwirbeln um ihre haken wieder zu bekommen. 
einfach nur das vorfach kurz vor dem maul abschneiden und den kleinen aal wieder in sein element zurück.


----------



## John Doe12 (17. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



sickly86 schrieb:


> wie sind den die normalen mindestmaße? deine selbstgesetzten finde ich ja auch noch lächerlich.
> bei mir: aal: 40 zander: 45 hecht: 60 hecht wandert allerdings zu 100% zurück...



Die find ich dann schon ein bischen lächerlicher llööll

Martin

Just for Info die oben genannten Mindestmaße sind die Vereinsvorgaben,diese hier:

Aal:50

Zander: 60

Hecht:interssiert mich nicht sind unsere eigenen,wüßte nicht was daran lächerlich sein soll.

Zu den geschluckten Haken,hab ich die gleichen Erfahrungen,wie Holger Chr. oder Kai (aalkiller),am besten nur schauen wo der Haken sitzt und dann abschneiden,ausgewürgte Haken von Aalen hab ich auch schon des öfteren in der Tonne gefunden,die Aale hingegen waren putzmunter.Aso so ein Haken kostet ein paar Cent,aber stimmt Kai was einige veranstalten um das gute Stück wiederzubekommen,hab schon leute gesehen,die haben den Aal halb ausgenommen,ohne ihn aufzuschneiden,so haben die am Vorfach rumgerissen.Denen sollte man nen Haken in die Lippe hauen und an der Anhängerkupplung mal ein paar Meter mit fahren llooll.

Und nu geht angeln


----------



## b&z_hunter (17. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Tach !!

Was ist so schlimm wenn ich den Haken drin lasse ?
Nämlich nichts Schnur ab und fertig.
Der Aal ist einer zähesten Fische überhaupt.#q


----------



## Torro (17. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hallo,
Habe Ich was Verpasst  ?

Der Titel lautet doch "aktuelle Aalfänge" und Nicht "Mein Persönliches Mindestmaß"!

Könntet Ihr diese Diskussion woanders Weiterführen ?

Wer auf der Suche nach Aalfängen hier Landet bekommt mit Sicherheit nicht gerade die Informationen die er Sucht!


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (17. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Ihr immer mit euren Diskussionen, anstatt einmal beim Thema zu bleiben. Also hat in letzter Zeit wer was gefangen an Aal?


----------



## serge7 (17. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Ja, Ihr habt recht, also zurück zum Thema:

Ich war gestern bis ca. 20 Uhr los an einem flachen norddeutschen Gewässer. Habe einen Barsch und einen Brassen verhaften können. Von Aal leider noch keine Spur. Wasser hatte knapp 10 Grad Celsius.


----------



## Bullet (17. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hi 

Ich bin heute von 19.00 bis 21.30 hingewesen.
Das Gewässer war ein kleiner graben der nen Tief mit einem Kolk verbindet.
Temperatur des Wassers|kopfkrat  keine ahnung ziemlich kalt.
Lufttemperatur ca.  9 Grad dazu bewölkter himmel und ziemlich viel Wind.

Trotz der ungünstigen verhältnissen konnte ich einen Aal von 53cm landen, 2 bisse habe ich versaut weil sie verdammt vorsichtig gebissen haben.

Hoffentlich wird es bald wieder wärmer

Bis denne


----------



## andre23 (18. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

hej...

habe heute mit einem fischer am sund gesprochen...reusen sind schon voll..habe seine fänge auch gesehen:l...aber mit der angelei dauert es wohl noch min. 1 montat....#tschade...aber dann...wird richtig leer gemacht!!!#6 für experten vieleicht trift man sich mal niva bugt???|wavey:

mvh andre´


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (18. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Welche Regel man sich vielleicht merken sollte: wenn man den aal zurück setzen will, sollte man ihn nicht vorher am vorfach aus dem Wasser heben..wenns n guter ist reisst der sich mit sicherheit einiges auf. Wenn ich mal nen aal in den Gartenteich gesetzt habe wo auch andere fische sind war der na einigen Stunden tot....also unverwüstlich sind die guten auch nicht. denke aber auch das70% je nach umgang überleben


----------



## John Doe12 (18. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hallo

Haben es gestern auch noch ein paar Stündchen gewagt,aber wie gehabt nur Flundern

Naja nächstes WE werden die kl. Gräben mal angetestet,mal sehen was da geht

Hier noch ein Bildchen vom netten Beifang,allerdings zu klein

Gruß

Martin


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (18. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Mich wunderts, dass überhupt schon aale gfangen werden, die sind doch ziemlich früh oder nicht? Schätze aber, dass sich durch den milden Winter alles n bisschen verfrühen wird. Heringe und selbst Hornhechte werden ja auch schon n paar gefangen.
Ich hoffe es geht bald los  Aal Angeln ist eins der schönsten Dinge überhaupt finde ich, nur dass ich sie direkt in der Ostsee jage


----------



## Holger (18. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

So, gestern Abend gabs für mich nach mehreren erfolglosen Versuchen die ersten Aale des Jahres 2007 an einem 50 cm flachen Graben.

Geangelt habe ich von 18 - 21 Uhr, gefangen habe ich 2 Aale von ca. 45 cm. Als Beifang gabs noch nen Minibarsch und eine schöne Brasse.


----------



## Rohfleischesser (19. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hallo hat einer hier Erfahrung mit anfütterei auf aal in Bezug auf 
Futtermischung evtl. angeln mit futterkorb im fließ bzw. stehenden gewässern
vielleicht auch besondere köder auf die ihr schwört oder ähnliches


----------



## John Doe12 (26. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hallo

So da ist er der mein erster Aal 2007,waren gestern mal an einem 50cm tiefen/flachen Kanal und dort konnte ich meinen ersten Schleicher diese Jahr fangen.

Bisse bekamen wir erst ab 21.00 Uhr und so extrem vorsichtig,das nur dieser kurz das Wasser verließ.
Kein Riese aber immerhin der Fisch den ich fangen wollte,dazu kamen noch ein paar barsche und ne Brasse.

@Rohfleischesser<---geiler Nickname

Versuchs doch mit kleingeschnittenen Würmern und Köfis im Futterkorb,an Tagen an denen eigentlich garnichts geht ne gute Alternative,als absolute Topköder haben sich Tebos und Bienenmaden herausgestellt, wir angeln hier im Stillwasser überwiegend kl. Kanäle zur Zeit.

Gruß

Martin


----------



## John Doe12 (26. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Ups glatt den Aal vergessen.


----------



## Jacky Fan (26. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Petry zum Saisonstart


----------



## bassking (26. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Bischen lütt, Martin...aber das geht bestimmt noch besser, die nächsten Tage sollen ja richtig warm werden.

Bist ja eh´ mein "Aalheld" :vik: 

Bassking.


----------



## Holger (30. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

So, gestern konnte ich 4 Aale zwischen 35 und 60 cm erwischen.....alle bissen auf Wurm zwischen 20:30 und 23 Uhr.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (30. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

...dickes Petri Holger...


----------



## Veit (30. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@ Holger: Petri auch von mir! Langsam laufen sie ja schon ganz gut. #6 
Mich hat leider die Grippe heimgesucht, so dass es erstmal noch schlecht mit Angeln aussieht.


----------



## Holger (30. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Danke !!! Es geht jetzt langsam los, das Wasser hat ca. 12 Grad.....aber noch ein vorsichtiges Beißen, da helfen nur 2 Gramm Posen. |rolleyes 

@ Veit
Gute Besserung !!!! Das Aaljahr ist noch 6 Monate lang, also gesunde in Ruhe und dann greifste voll an !  #6


----------



## Michi#1 (30. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

hallo,
hab es jetzt mal in einer nacht an der lahn probiert... nichts
letztes jahr im sommer konnte ich in einer nacht 4 aale +miiiiinnnniii wels fangen die aale hatten alle über 70cm...
versuche es aber erst wieder im sommer macht einfach mehr spass da die temperaturen dann auch stimmen!!


----------



## DonChullio (30. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Morgen gehts los. Ziel ist ein größerer Baggersee, geangelt wird wohl mit Wurm. Posenmässig kommen die 4er zum Einsatz, die kleinsten Aalhaken und leichte Grundmontagen. Beissen die Kerlchen jetzt schon im Flachen, oder muss man noch ein bischen weiter heraus? Im grunde waren ja die ganze Woche bei uns Tagsüber Temperaturen von fast 20°, da müssten die Schleicher doch langsam auch dort aktiv werden, oder?

Grüße
Bene


----------



## Nauke (30. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Jepp,

heute konnte ich auch meinen ersten 2007 verhaften.

21.30 Uhr, auf rotwurm in 80 cm Tiefe ein Spitzkopf von beachlichen 55 cm.|wavey:


----------



## John Doe12 (31. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Na Petri Nauke,der Bann ist gebrochen und ein 55er Spitzkopf ist doch schon was.

Sind gerade wieder da und hatten 4 Stück allerdings alle ein bischen lütt,wie der liebe Bassking so zu sagen pflegt

Kann nur besser werden und es ist ja erst Saisonbeginn

Gebissen haben die Burschen vor unseren Füßen in ca. 50cm tiefem Wasser.

Gruß

Martin

Großartig Bewegung ist bei den Burschen noch nicht,wie man an den bissen sieht,Pose kurz unter Wasser gezogen,ein paar cm nach rechts oder links und liegen bleiben das wars.


----------



## honeybee (31. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Petri@Opa Nauke.#6
Wir waren gestern auch.....

Gebissen hat nix.:q Dürfte aber bald so richtig losgehen. Hier sind schon reichlich Kröten am und im Wasser unterwegs.


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (31. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hi, Heute probiere ich es auch mal mit den Schlangen...werd berichten wenn was gebissen hat. Gruß Petri Heil 22


----------



## Dorschgreifer (31. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Ich war gestern abend auch los.

Ich habe 7 Aale gefangen, davon waren 4 maßig. Er läuft also schon ganz gut. Ich hatte ablaufendes Wasser, das bedeutet bei uns in der Stör eigentlich immer eine Nullnummer. Ich war erstaunt.


----------



## Bullet (31. März 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hi

Habe es gestern abend an einer flachen stelle im Ems-jade Kanal probiert leider nichts noch nichtmal ein zupfer naja werde es wohl doch lieber in den flachen Gräben versuchen!

Eine frage an die leute aus der gegend, wo kann man im Uphuser oder Kleinen Meer am besten zu dieser Jahreszeit auf Schleicher angeln? Wollte nächstes Weekend mit dem Boot raus.

Mfg


----------



## xonnel (1. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Der fünfte Versuch in 2007 verlief wie die anderen zuvor ebenso ohne jeglichen Aalkontakt. Wassertemperatur ist mittlerweile auf 10C angestiegen, die Kaulbarsche sind aktiv. Ich hoffe mal, dass der erste Aal kommt beim nächsten Wetterumschwung und abnehmenden Mond.


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (1. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Ich hatte auch keinen Erfolg war vorhin von 19-21.30. am see gruß Chris


----------



## Nauke (1. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



972631 schrieb:


> Na Petri Nauke,der Bann ist gebrochen und ein 55er Spitzkopf ist doch schon was.



Hab nochmal nachgemassen, er hatte genau 50cm.#h


----------



## Holger (2. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

So, mein Bruder und ich haben gestern von 20.00 bis 23:30 Uhr geangelt. Gefangen haben wir 3 Aale, einen lütten 40er und zwei schöne 55er Breitköpfe. Alles auf Tauwurmstücke. Die Bisse waren derbst vorsichtig. Als Beifang gab es noch Brassen.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (2. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Petri..Nauke, Holger,

war vorgestern und gestern wieder Angeln auf Aal und Schleie. Vorgestern nicht einen Biss. Gestern Nacht bissen bei Vollmond nur Rotfedern, Güstern und ein Blei. Hatte gestern vor dem Angeln angefüttert, deshalb die Weissfische. Hätte ja sein können, das bei soviel Weissfischen, sich noch der ein oder andere Raub-Aal am Futterplatz einfindet, oder ne Schleie, aber war wohl Fehlanzeige. Gestern und vorgestern war bestimmt der Mond schuld|kopfkrat . Die Wassertemperaturen haben ja da schon 11 oder 12 Grad. Aber am nächsten Wochenende müsste es dann hier langsam losgehen, bei abnehmenden Mond und vielleicht mal bedeckten Himmel.


----------



## Holger (2. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@ Schleienwühle 
Danke !!! Weißt du ob das Wasser 11-12 Grad hast oder vermutest du es ??? Sollte das Wasser wirklich diese Temperaturen haben, müssten die Aale auch schon fressen, wenn auch spärlich. Aber der Vollmond gepaart mit wolkenlosem Himmel is natürlich Mist......such dir mal an einem flachen Kanal oder See dunkle Ecken (überhängende Bäume, Brücken, Stege) und probier es dort.....wir hatten gestern auch alle Aalbisse bei einer Brücke bzw. überhängenden Bäumen...die Schleicher suchen jetzt jedes dunkle Plätzchen....


----------



## FischAndy1980 (2. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@Holger: ich hab nur geschätzt ...

aber am Rand und an der Oberfläche war das Wasser angenehm warm. An den Weiher ca 8ha, stehen ja auch einige Weiden, aber da sind noch keine richtigen Blätter dran. Ne Brücke oder Stege etc..gibts da keine, aber viel Schilf mit einer menge schwimmender Schilfinseln im Wasser. Der Mond war so hell, das man fast keine Taschenlampe brauchte, ausser beim Würmer am Haken machen. Dieses Jahr werd ich mal konzentrierter an dem Gewässer auf Aal ansitzen, da sehr wenig beangelt(wenig Angelplätze) und ein alter Aalbestand mit einigen wenigen, aber darunter auch mit "Monsteraalen".
Vielleicht ist es am nächsten Wochenende wieder besser da...
werd dann berichten, wie es war#h .


Anbei noch ein Pic von gestern, leider kein Aal


----------



## Holger (3. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

*Hier mal die Pics von den 2 Breitköpfen, 54 und 57 cm hatten die. Der Größere von beiden hatte noch einen 7 cm Barsch im Magen....*


----------



## Esoxfreund (3. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Petri zu den schönen Aalen, bei euch im Norden scheinen die schleicher ja schon schön zu beißen :m 
werd noch 14 Tage warten und dann versuch ich es auch mal bei uns am Kanal ...


----------



## fantazia (3. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

petri zu den schleichern#6.
werd morgen abend mein glück mal auf karpfen und aale probieren.hab aber irgendwie nich alzu grosse hoffnung das 
es bei mir im gewässer schon was wird.


----------



## pohlk (4. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Morgen werde ich dann auch mal einen ernsthaften versuch starten. Auswertung (hoffentlich positiv) gibt es dann auch bald...


----------



## Leif (4. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Holger schrieb:


> *Hier mal die Pics von den 2 Breitköpfen, 54 und 57 cm hatten die. Der Größere von beiden hatte noch einen 7 cm Barsch im Magen....*



Hi du,
schöne Fische.

Habe allerdings mal ne Frage, was du mit denen gemacht hast.
Die sehen sehr trüb aus und haben auch sehr trübe Augen.


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (4. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

ja essbar sehen die eigendlich nicht mehr aus...


----------



## Leif (4. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hallo,

da hast du recht.
Die sshen stark nach "abgelaufen" aus.
Lustiger Weise sieht der barsch am besten aus.
Naja will nicht lästern, ist aber echt kurios.


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (4. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

ganz meine Rede *G* naja vielleicht waren sie einfach zu lang tot in ner tüte oder so! das geht ja eigendlich ziehmlich schnell das die aale blaßer werden


----------



## Leif (4. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Petri Heil 22 schrieb:


> ganz meine Rede *G* naja vielleicht waren sie einfach zu lang tot in ner tüte oder so! das geht ja eigendlich ziehmlich schnell das die aale blaßer werden



Aber guck dir mal das obere Foto den unteren Aal an.
Gerade im kopfbereich....da bekomme ich Gänsehaut.


----------



## Esoxfreund (4. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

ziemlich blaß die beiden Jungs, da fehlt ein wenig Sonne ... oder einfach gleich sauber machen :q


----------



## Veit (4. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Der Leif hat immer gute Augen, wenns um Fotos geht. Mir wäre das eigentlich garnicht so aufgefallen, aber es stimmt in der Tat, die Aale machen wirklich keinen guten Eindruck mehr. Ich würde sie in diesem Zustand nicht mehr verzehren.


----------



## Leif (4. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Veit schrieb:


> Der Leif hat immer gute Augen, wenns um Fotos geht. Mir wäre das eigentlich garnicht so aufgefallen, aber es stimmt in der Tat, die Aale machen wirklich keinen guten Eindruck mehr. Ich würde sie in diesem Zustand nicht mehr verzehren.



Tja Veit.

gelernter Altenpfleger.

Ich hab geschulte Augen und wenn es um einen geröteten Bauchnabel geht, den du auf Fotos haben könntest.
ich bin da und sehe es. :m 

Nein aber mal im Ernst wiederIch habe gerade bei Aalen immer das doofe Gefühl, das leute sie in laugen und so tot laufen lassen und das der Schleim sich absondert.


----------



## Holger (5. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@ Leif
Ach nee ??? |uhoh: Natürlich habe ich die Aale entschleimt. So soll es ja auch sein. Oder hängst du deine Aale schleimig in den Räucherofen? #c  Logischerweise wurden die Aale vor dem Entschleimen getötet und nicht in einer Lauge "totgelaufen". Das sind böse Unterstellungen, die in Richtung Tierquälerei gehen und da sollte man ein bißchen vorsichtiger mit sein. Bei sowas hört bei mir die Freundschaft auf.  
So, zum Punkt warum die Aale leichenblass sind....sie wurden perfekt entschleimt. Bis letztes Jahr habe ich meine Aale immer in Salz entschleimt (tot natürlich), was gut funktioniert aber auch etwas dauert. Bis ich den Tipp mit Essig bekam. Man nehme stinkbilligen Branntweinessig aus dem SM für 30 Cent pro Liter-Buddel, daraus nen halben Liter gemischt mit 1,5 Liter Leitungswasser und ruckzuck sind die Aale entschleimt. 
Ich habe letztes Jahr etwa 100 Aale geräuchert, von denen ca. 70 % mit Essig und der Rest mit Salz entschleimt wurden. Ein geschmacklicher Unterschied ist nicht festzustellen, wenn man die Aale nach dem Essigbad nochmals kurz mit klarem Wasser abspült. 
Aber schön, das ihr euch so um meine Gesundheit sorgt. |supergri


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (5. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

#6 prima tip manne hat schon seinen ersten 300gr. und ich nur zuppel bisse.wie solls auch anders sein.den kann man in der badewanne angeln lassen und der fängt aale.cu:q


----------



## Leif (5. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Holger schrieb:


> @ Leif
> Ach nee ??? |uhoh: Natürlich habe ich die Aale entschleimt. So soll es ja auch sein. Oder hängst du deine Aale schleimig in den Räucherofen? #c  Logischerweise wurden die Aale vor dem Entschleimen getötet und nicht in einer Lauge "totgelaufen". Das sind böse Unterstellungen, die in Richtung Tierquälerei gehen und da sollte man ein bißchen vorsichtiger mit sein. Bei sowas hört bei mir die Freundschaft auf.
> So, zum Punkt warum die Aale leichenblass sind....sie wurden perfekt entschleimt. Bis letztes Jahr habe ich meine Aale immer in Salz entschleimt (tot natürlich), was gut funktioniert aber auch etwas dauert. Bis ich den Tipp mit Essig bekam. Man nehme stinkbilligen Branntweinessig aus dem SM für 30 Cent pro Liter-Buddel, daraus nen halben Liter gemischt mit 1,5 Liter Leitungswasser und ruckzuck sind die Aale entschleimt.
> Ich habe letztes Jahr etwa 100 Aale geräuchert, von denen ca. 70 % mit Essig und der Rest mit Salz entschleimt wurden. Ein geschmacklicher Unterschied ist nicht festzustellen, wenn man die Aale nach dem Essigbad nochmals kurz mit klarem Wasser abspült.
> Aber schön, das ihr euch so um meine Gesundheit sorgt. |supergri




Nun halt du mal den Ball flach.
ich habe dir nichts unterstellt. ich habe Bedenken geäußert.
Wenn du mir jetzt so kommst, und du ja kein Tierquäler bist, frage ich dich mal wo der Genickstich bei den Aslen ist.
Da sieht man keinen.


----------



## Pfandpirat (5. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@Leif + Holger

Thema ist doch nun geklärt.

Aale sahen komisch aus -> was an der Art des Entschleimens lag -> Fertig


----------



## stefanwitteborg (5. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

...man man man...
...jeder macht das mit seinen Aalen wie er will...
...und das der Holger sie bestimmt vorher tötet kannst Du mir glauben...
...also alles ganz easy...
...stell doch mal selber ein paar Bilder ein...
...von Dir liest man immer nur geschriebenes...


----------



## Veit (5. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...stell doch mal selber ein paar Bilder ein...
> ...von Dir liest man immer nur geschriebenes...


Er hat doch immerhin schon viele Links zu irgendwelchen Bildern ins AB gestellt, die dann häufig für viel Gesprächsstoff gesorgt haben. :q :q :q


----------



## Holger (5. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Man kann Aale auch ohne Genickstich töten, aber das weiß man wohl nur wenn man auch mal welche fängt. |rolleyes 
Ansonsten lasst uns mal wieder zum Thema zurück kehren, das da lautet Fänge. Wer die Sache mit dem Entschleimen mit Essig mal ausprobieren möchte, sollte das ruhig machen. Die Aale sehen zwar danach blasser aus wie die Hauptdarstellerin von "Cold Case",, :q  aber sind so perfekt zum Räuchern.
Ich hoffe, ich kann morgen wieder von Aalfängen berichten, um die es in diesem Thread geht. Werde heute Abend losziehen an ein mir bisher unbekanntes Gewässer.


----------



## Leif (5. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Holger schrieb:


> Man kann Aale auch ohne Genickstich töten, aber das weiß man wohl nur wenn man auch mal welche fängt. |rolleyes
> Ansonsten lasst uns mal wieder zum Thema zurück kehren, das da lautet Fänge. Wer die Sache mit dem Entschleimen mit Essig mal ausprobieren möchte, sollte das ruhig machen. Die Aale sehen zwar danach blasser aus wie die Hauptdarstellerin von "Cold Case",, :q  aber sind so perfekt zum Räuchern.
> Ich hoffe, ich kann morgen wieder von Aalfängen berichten, um die es in diesem Thread geht. Werde heute Abend losziehen an ein mir bisher unbekanntes Gewässer.



Du willst mir doch jetzt nicht erzählen, das du die Aale mit Herzstich tötest  oder?


----------



## JamesFish007 (5. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Holger schrieb:


> Werde heute Abend losziehen an ein mir bisher unbekanntes Gewässer.


 
Oh dann Petri #6  
Naja ich wollte heute Abend auch ma auf Aal gehen hab mich aber für die Carps entscheiden vllt. geh ich nächste Woche ma werde aber berichten...|rolleyes


----------



## Matze Lauer (5. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Holger schrieb:


> Man kann Aale auch ohne Genickstich töten, aber das weiß man wohl nur wenn man auch mal welche fängt. |rolleyes


Und solche Sprüche hat ein 26 jähriger nötig#d#d#d#d#d


----------



## JamesFish007 (5. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Lasst gut sein- ihr habt es doch nicht nötig..


----------



## Leif (5. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Matze Lauer schrieb:


> Und solche Sprüche hat ein 26 jähriger nötig#d#d#d#d#d



Ich sag nüx....

Ich meinte im meinemvorigen thread lediglich das ich immer ein doofes gefühl habe, wenn ich solche Aale sehe. Denke da schnell an Salmiaklösung.
Habe es aber nicht unterstellt.
Nur wenn man mir blöd kommt, kann ich die Gegenfrage ja mal in den raum werfen.


----------



## Veit (5. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Ich denke, dass sinnvollste wäre gewesen, wenn Holger gleich gesagt hätte WIE man die Aale auch ohne Genickschnitt töten kann oder es zumindest jetzt noch tut (sorry, ich weiß es leider nicht), dann würde dieses Diskussion hier auch mal ein Ende nehmen.
Ich halte Holger, nach all dem was ich hier im Board in den ganzen Jahren von ihm gelesen habe, allerdings für nen waidgerechten Angler, der sicher kein Schindluder mit den Fischen treibt.


----------



## H.Christians (5. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Puh ist das nervig. Wird ja schon gefährlich hier überhaupt noch Fotos reinzusetzen, weil man ja immer Gefahr läuft "auf die Fresse" zu bekommen.

Wenn Holger schreibt,daß die Aale ihre Farbe durch das entschleimen in Essiglauge bekommen dann sollte es doch gut damit sein.

Muß den hier immer alles gleich bis zum bitteren Ende hochgespielt werden, bzw. immer in sinnlose Disskusionen ausarten. Finde sowas echt fürchterlich.

:c :c :c :c :c :c :c 

Ach ja hier gehts ja ums Aale fangen^^

Werde heute abend mal losziehen, war zwar die letzten Nächte lausig kalt hier im Norden, aber mal gucken ob sich trotzdem was machen läßt.

Gruß

Holger Chr.


----------



## Holger (5. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Ich stelle hier in Zukunft keine Bilder mehr ein, das ist mir langsam zu blöd. Stellt man keine ein ist es verkehrt, stellt man welches ein wird es einem auch gleich um die Ohren gehauen. Traurig, was aus dem AB geworden ist.


----------



## Leif (5. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Holger schrieb:


> Ich stelle hier in Zukunft keine Bilder mehr ein, das ist mir langsam zu blöd. Stellt man keine ein ist es verkehrt, stellt man welches ein wird es einem auch gleich um die Ohren gehauen. Traurig, was aus dem AB geworden ist.



Das hat nix mit zu bklöd zu tun.
Statt jetzt ne Antwort zu geben, wie es geht, was ja auch informativ ist, stellst du dich auf stur.
dami gehen die Diskussionen immer weiter.


----------



## JamesFish007 (5. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Trefft euch doch ma Nachmittags zu nem Kaffee..


----------



## porscher (5. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Moin moin! Hab mir die letzten seiten durchgelesen.ich kann nur den kopf schütteln.anstatt mal freundlich zu fragen werden einem sofort irgendwelche gehässigkeiten unterstellt.wir sind doch kollegen?! ich freu mich immer über berichte,fangmeldungen und fotos!!! aber leider gibt es hier leute die immer nur etwas suchen um andere anzumachen und zu provozieren. Echt schade!!! Hoffe morgen früh dann wieder Fangmeldungen von der kommenden Nacht hier zu lesen.


----------



## Steffen90 (5. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

moin
erstmal den dickes petri allen fängern!

so.... ich muss mal was los werden! ich bin jetzt schon über ein jahr hier im ab aktiv und das ab gehört auch schon zu meinem tagesablauf! 
aber was sich hier so die letzen monate abspielt#q  die ganzen diskusionen um fangbilder, c&r, anzweifeln des gewichts, waidgerechtigkeit, ect. gehen mir echt aufn senkel!
etwas anzweifeln kann man, aber villeicht wäre es manchmal besser es für sich zu behalten! jemanden darauf hinzuweisen das er seinen fisch eventuell nicht waidgerecht getötet hat, ok! aber meiner meinung nach sollte sowas per pn geregelt werden!
immer wenn sowas gepostet wird gibts gleich ne diskussion! wo soll das bitteschön enden?! ich les in letzter zeit immer mehr, das bordies deswegen keine bilder und fangberichte mehr einstellen wollen! was wäre das ab ohne bilder und fangberichte?! garnichts!
also leute reist euch am riemen und regt euch nicht über jede noch so kleine kleinigkeit auf!


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (5. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Ich weiß genau, warum ich hier ins AB keine Bilder und keine Fangberichte mehr reinstelle. Es gibt immer irgendwelche Leute, denen langweilig ist, die dann anfangen irgendwas schlecht zu reden oder die Angler aufgrund einer Menge oder oder dem Aussehen der Fische gleich anzugreifen. Dann kommen noch diese ständigen Diskussionen dazu. Könnt ihr das Thema nicht endlich beenden und wieder auf die Aalfänge zu sprechen kommen. Also Holger, schreib du ihm doch einfach per PN wie man sie noch töten kann oder stell es hier rein, damit es alle wissen und Leif, schließt das Thema bitte auch ab. Wenn du keine Versuche , bzw Fänge zu vermelden hast, dann bleib doch aus dem Thread fern.

So nun zu meinem Bericht.
War gestern Abend von 19-2 Uhr unterwegs.
Ort: Neustadt Hafen (ostsee)
Fänge: 2 Aale ( 24 und 53 cm, der kleine wieder zurück), 1 Barsch(zurück)
Köder: Bienenmade, Tauwurm, Sandwurm


Hab extra in die Fahrinne geworfen, da es da auf 7 Meter runter geht und die Stelle daher nicht so vom Mond beeinflusst ist. Zum Aal der zurück ist: Er hatte nur vorne an geschlukt, wodurch ich ihn ohne schlechtes Gewissen zurück setzen konnte. Wems nicht passt bitte per PN und nicht hier in Thread, danke.
Die Bisse waren selbst für die Ostsee sehr sehr vorsichtig, man musste schnell an der Rute sein um einen zu erwischen. Ansonsten ist zu bemerken,dass es verdammt kalt war.


----------



## Tyron (5. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Danke für deinen Kurzbericht Benny! 
Demnächst machen wir Neustadt mal zusammen unsicher nä!?
Erst nen paar Silberlinge rauskitzeln und wenns dunkel wird, die Aale ärgern 

Auch dein "Drumherum" ist zu 100% richtig. Mehr will ich zur völlig unsinnigen "Diskussion" auch gar nicht sagen.


----------



## Fliebsch (5. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Ich war vor zwei Tagen mit 3 Freunden auf Karpfen und habe nebenbei mal eine Rute auf Aal ins Wasser gehalten aber nicht ein biss! Wollte mal fragen welche Temperatur das Wasser haben muss damit man gut Aal fängt? Das Gewässer wo ich drinn angel ist sehr flach (ca.2-3m) da erwärmt sich das Wasser ja relativ schnell! Würde sich ein ansitz gezielt auf Aal jetzt schon lohn??

                               Gruß Fliebsch#h


----------



## Stefan6 (5. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Fliebsch schrieb:


> Ich war vor zwei Tagen mit 3 Freunden auf Karpfen und habe nebenbei mal eine Rute auf Aal ins Wasser gehalten aber nicht ein biss! Wollte mal fragen welche Temperatur das Wasser haben muss damit man gut Aal fängt? Das Gewässer wo ich drinn angel ist sehr flach (ca.2-3m) da erwärmt sich das Wasser ja relativ schnell! Würde sich ein ansitz gezielt auf Aal jetzt schon lohn??
> 
> Gruß Fliebsch#h


So ab 10°C Wassertemperatur gehts mit Aal langsam los#h


----------



## Schlammspringer (5. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> moin
> erstmal den dickes petri allen fängern!
> 
> so.... ich muss mal was los werden! ich bin jetzt schon über ein jahr hier im ab aktiv und das ab gehört auch schon zu meinem tagesablauf!
> ...


 

#6 Genau, manchmal ist weniger mehr #6


----------



## Bjoern (5. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hallo in die Runde
wenn man hier so ließt, geil also ne Talkshow ist ein scheiß gegen das hier, einer versucht zu berichten und 3 andere zerflücken schon den Text und die Bilder nach mängeln. Wenn einer gleich feststellt wie schei... die Aale aussehen und er höchstens noch den Barsch lutschen würde, dann würde wohl kaum einer noch hinterherposten du das kommt durch das Entschleimen (manchen schmeckts vieleicht mit besser). Außerdem kann man einen Aal auch durch Herzstich töten, man sollte nur kein Blut in Augen oder Wunden bekommen.
Gruß Bjoern


----------



## John Doe12 (5. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Stimmt Aale kann man auch durch nen Herzstich töten,vorausgesetzt man kann es

Holger behandelt seine Fische waidgerecht und vorschriftsmäßig und die Geschichte mit dem Essig kannte ich schon,nach dem räuchern sieht man da nichts von und schmecken erst recht nicht,auch hier vorausgesetzt das man es richtig macht haha.
Ich räucher selber 200 - 300 Aale pro  Jahr,(die meisten gekauft) und da sucht man schon nach Alternativen zum herkömmlichen entschleimen,da der Mist ja auch Zeit kostet und die Aale nicht immer so geliefert werden wie mans erwartet.

So Holger laß dich nicht verrückt machen ich will auch weiterhin Fotos und Fangberichte von dir sehen und lesen.

Ostfriesen halten schließlich zusammen

So morgen gehts mal auf Flundern und Sonntag Aal,mal sehen was sich so rührt

Petri Heil alle

Martin


----------



## Bjoern (5. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Genau nur sollte man doch hier im AB intr. Gespräche über unser Hobby führen und nicht ständig benörgelt werden oder seine WAIDGEMÄßEN Metoden verteidigen müssen.


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (5. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Aal durch Herzstich töten ist zwar Quatsch das gilt auch für Plattfische!!! aber es ist auch egal manche wollen oder wissens halt besser. ;+  Hatte eigendlich nie gedacht das daraus eine diskusion entstehen könnte, bloß weil die aale unappetitlich blaß sind. auf jedenfall sind es die ersten guten aale die ich dies Jahr gesehen habe #6


----------



## Leif (5. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Bjoern schrieb:


> Genau nur sollte man doch hier im AB intr. Gespräche über unser Hobby führen und nicht ständig benörgelt werden oder seine WAIDGEMÄßEN Metoden verteidigen müssen.



So ein Quatsch.
Ich bin auch dagegen, ob ihr es glaubt oder nicht, das jederr blöd angemacht wird.
Nur habe ich ihm keinerlei Sache unterstellt gehabt.
Ich schrieb lediglich, das eich immer so ein ungutes Gefühl habe, wenn ich so blasse Aale kenne.
Wenn man sich daraufhin angesprochen fühlt, ist es seine Sache.
Da habe ich noch gar nicht geshen ggehabt, das die Wirbelsäule noch ganz ist.


Es ist purer Quatsch einen Aal mit Herzstich zu töten.
Zumindest nur damit.


Dan nenn mir mal bitte einer, wie ihr die Aale vorher betäubt.
So ist es ja vorgeschrieben. und das ist so gut wie unmöglich mit einem Schlag.
Das kann man nicht erkennen, ob es Nerven sind oder der Fisch gar nicht betäubt ist.
Das ist meine Meinung und ich lasse mich gerne belehren.


----------



## honeybee (5. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hallo Leif

Nun lasse es doch bitte gut sein. Dies ist ein Fangthread, dem Du anscheinend nix beisteuern kannst.

Und ehrlich, mir pers. gehen Deine Postings bzw. Threads mit der Zeit ganz schön auf den Nerv, da Du anscheinend genau weißt, das es endlos Diskussionen gibt.

Von daher, kläre das bitte mit den Leuten pers. aber lasse die Fangthreads in Ruhe, es sei denn, Du fängst mal was und möchtest darüber berichten.


----------



## Stefan6 (5. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



honeybee schrieb:


> Hallo Leif
> 
> Nun lasse es doch bitte gut sein. Dies ist ein Fangthread, dem Du anscheinend nix beisteuern kannst.
> 
> ...


|good: |good:
Wenn er was fängt sind es Fisch und Fang Berichte|supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (5. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Es ist echt kein Wunder, dass hier mittlerweile nur noch die Hälfte der sonst aktiven Member reingucken.
Ein Mod kümmert sich um solche Leute leider auch nicht, aber Verwarnungen vergeben, wenn jemadn einen Link haben will und man ihm den gibt. Unglaublich. Naja ich warte mal 2-3 Wochen vielleicht kann man dann hier ja auch mal wieder Fangberichte lesen. Wäre ja zu schön.


----------



## aalkönig (6. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hallo Aalfreunde!
Erstmal Dank an Holger für den interessanten Thread!
Alles was mit Gewässern und äußeren Umständen des Fangens zu tun hat interessiert mich brennend. Auch bin ich dankbar für "Fortbildungen" in Bezug auf die Behandlung und Verwertung der gefangenen Aale. Diese Tipps sollten aber freiwillig kommen und nicht als Reaktion auf plumpe, neunmalkluge und dümmliche Feststellungen!
Ich sage nur einmal etwas zu diesem Thema und werde mich dann nur noch an konstruktiven Fangmeldungen beteiligen:

Was wer wie mit seinen Aalen macht interessiert mich überhaupt nicht! Und wenn Holger die beiden Dickköpfe eine Woche im Plastikbeutel unters Kopfkissen legt bevor er sie verwertet - bitte! Er fängt, und das sicher nicht erst seit gestern!

Also lasst das Gelaber von "ich hab da was gesehen..."! 

Ich selber habe es eine halbe Nacht an einem stehenden Gewässer versucht mit TW und KF. 8°C und bewölkter Himmel. Tausend Bisse auf TW, alles Brassen, kein Biss auf KF. Wassertiefe gut ein Meter.
Nach Ostern probier ich es wieder, dann melde ich mich hoffentlich mit einem Erfolgserlebnis!

Frohe Ostern und dicke......       Aale! 
Tim


----------



## Ostfriese (6. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hallo.
Ich wollte meine Fänge hier erst nicht reinstellen.
Aber damit man wieder mal zum eigentlichen Tema zurück kommt tue ich es doch.
Wir waren an drei Abenden in den letzen 10 Tagen los.Den ersten Abend nur Brassen.Den zweiten Abend hatten wir 2 Aale 40 und 69cm. Und an dritten Abend 5 aale und davon vier zum Räuchern bis 58cm. Die Aale bissen an den Abenden erst ab ca. 
9.30Uhr .Als wir die 5 Stück hatten erst ab ca.11.00 Uhr. Das Gewässer ist ca. 30cm tief und 7-8m breit.
Schöne Grüße
Bernd V.


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (6. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Danke für eure Berichte und Petri zu den Fängen.
Angelt hier sonst noch Jemand in der Ostsee auf Aal?


----------



## jens1970 (6. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

mahlzeitkurze meldung vom main in unterfranken gestern und vorgestern abend angesessen an flachem see am altmain tiefe ca 60-80cm köder tauwurmstücke und mistwürmer gefangen nur klodeckelgrosse brassen und rotaugen so n schiet werde heute nochn versuch wagen und dann evtl.fänge morgen melden .schönes osterfest und petri heil


----------



## Holger (6. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@ Ostfriese 

Petri, das sind schöne Aale !!! #6 

@ Martin

Eala Frya Fresena !!! Ostfriesen halten immer zusammen....

@ All

Danke für den Zuspruch.

Ich war gestern Abend auch los......es fing vielversprechend an mit einer schönen Schleie von 40 cm gegen 21:30 Uhr und 15 Minuten später der 1. Aal (Breitkopf) von genau 50 cm, aber danach war Totentanz. Gegen halb 12 packte ich ein und bekam da tatsächlich noch nen Biß. Ein kleiner 35er Pupsaal schnappte sich mein Tauwurmstück und durfte es natürlich behalten.  

Viel war es nicht, aber heute Abend gehts weiter.


----------



## Steph75 (7. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hi Leute.
So,ich hab gestern erstmal den Staub von meinen Aalruten geklopft und bin Angeln gegangen.Es gab leider nur eine Brasse und einige Bisse die wohl von Aalen stammen könnten,waren aber so vorsichtig das ich keinen verwerten konnte(trotz 2 Gr.Posen).Mal sehen vielleicht werd ich es die nächsten Tage nochmal probieren.
@Holger
Tolle Aale.Glückwunsch.


----------



## Fliebsch (7. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Moin,

ich will nächste Woche mit ein paar Freunden das erste mal auf Aal und deswegen wollte ich fragen mit welchen Köder man im moment gut fängt?

                              Gruß Fliebsch#h


----------



## Willi90 (7. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@ Leif ICh habe den Fischerreischein im september letzten Jahres gemacht und soweit ich mich erinnern kan, muss man Aale vor dem töten NICHT betäuben.


----------



## pike1984 (7. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@Fliebsch:Nimm einfach einen halben Tauwurm, der geht immer.


----------



## Kaljan (7. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@fliebsch
wie pike1984 schon gesagt hat , nimm ein tauwurm ob halb oder ganz ist schei* egal. 
Momentan beißt es auf tauwurm gut , zu mindestens bei uns, bei euch kann es wieder anders sein, einfach mal probieren , probieren geht über studieren ...

mfg kaljan #h


----------



## Graass (8. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

hallo

habe heute meine persönliche aalsaiso eröffnet!!

und um 10.10 kahm der 1 bis die rute senkrecht im stender und kommte einen schönen 86 aal (1KG) landen, na das fängt ja gut an

cu richie


----------



## John Doe12 (8. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hallo

@Graass Petri zu dem schönen Aal#h

Gestern hab ich dann auch meine ersten vernünftigen Aale gefangen.

Wir waren an einem von unseren vielen kl. Gräben,der in der Mitte ca.60cm und am Ufer 30cm tief ist.Die Wassertemperatur lag bei 13-14° und da geht schon was.
Angelzeit war von 20.00 Uhr bis 2.00 Uhr ca.
Wir konnten 3 Schleicher aus dem Wasser holen mit den Maßen 67,52 und Schnürsenkel.
Bisse gab es einige allerdings sehr vorsichtig,so daß wir nur die 3 verwerten konnten,mein Kumpel Holger Chr. verlor noch einen schönen vorm Ufer auch zwischen 50-60 cm.

Fazit:schöner aber durch den frischen Nordwestwind,saukalter Angelabend.


Gruß

Martin

Aso Köder waren halbe Tauwürmer


----------



## Sonarmeister (8. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Moin,
ich war am Karfreitag los, Nachdem ich am 31.03.07 schon 3 Aale zwischen 52 und 57 cm verhaften konnte habe ich noch einen von 47cm erwischt. An beiden Tagen bissen die Aale zwischen 21:00 und 23:00 Uhr auf Tauwurm + Jodtinktur.Ein kleiner Butt hatte ebenfalls Appetit auf Wurm (durfte wieder schwimmen). Das Gewässer war die Oste oberhalb von Bremervörde. Wassertemperatur lag bei 9°C.

Ich wünsche allen Boardies frohe Ostern


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (8. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hallo zusammen,

meine Frage: Fängt man die Aale im flachen Wasser jetzt besser im Fließgewässer oder im See?

Danke schon mal im Voraus!


----------



## Holger (8. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@ Aalround-Spinner

Klar, schönes flaches Wasser an kleinen Kanälen, die maximal 120 cm tief sind. Eher noch flacher.

@ alle Fänger

Dickes Petri ! #h Die Aale legen ordentlich los, es ist ja erst Anfang April und trotzdem hört man schon so viel. Ich werd heut Abend auch wieder los....schaun mer mal was geht....


----------



## MiamiJoe (8. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@graass

nochmals petri zum aal.hoffe du hast ein bild gemacht,werde mir jetzt auch zusätzlich noch die deutsche rheinkarte holen.
aber dann musst dich warm anziehen *g*  cu


----------



## nordman (9. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Leif schrieb:


> Dan nenn mir mal bitte einer, wie ihr die Aale vorher betäubt.
> So ist es ja *vorgeschrieben*.




kennst du eigentlich die gesetzlichen *vorschriften* zum tøten von aalen?

du wirst staunen.


----------



## schaller (9. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Endlich nach dem dritten Versuch hat es geklappt!

*GESTERN 22 UHR VEREINSTEICH*

*WIND aus West sehr Stürmisch*

*Ganzer Tauwurm*

*Aal:Spitzkopf  54 cm.*

*Es geht endlich los!Wassertemperatur 11 Grad#h *


----------



## Jacky Fan (9. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Kleines Tief im Friesischen.
Tauwurm.
2 Mann 6 Ruten
3 Brassen 
6 Aale von 40 bis 58
1 Karpfen von 30
Gab kurze aber heftige Beiszeiten
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=59061&d=1176099636


----------



## Holger (9. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Gestern Abend hatte ich auch 3 Aale an einem kleinen, flachen Graben......

Die Aale hatten 40 - 52 cm, die Bisse waren noch sehr vorsichtig.


----------



## Janni WST (9. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Moin Moin. War Gestern Abend Auch Los. Konnte Einen 45`er Aal Landen Und Einer Ist Wieder Abgefallen.       Gruß Janni Wst


----------



## Graass (9. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

hallo 
waren gestern abend auch trausen habe nen schönen 74 aal (21:30 uhr) und  nen kolege nen 70 aal (22:15 uhr) gefangen! mann ich will aber auch die kleinerern aale zum rauchern haben na aber egal hauptsache was gefangen


----------



## Sonax (10. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

moin,
ich bin nicht so der aal-spezi und hab daher n paar fragen:
im sommer fang ich aale relativ gut im fluss auf halbe barsche-kaum welche unter 60 cm dabei. Jetzt lese ich hier, dass kaum welche mit wurm angeln. Ist das bei euch grundsätzlich so oder bewährt sich das jetzt im frühjahr eher als köfi? oder spiel die jahreszeit bei euch bei der köderwahl keine rolle? danke


----------



## bennie (11. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

schonzeit


----------



## Veit (11. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Schon einige Aalansitze an der Saale hatte ich dieses Jahr hinter mir und von diversen Brassen und Güstern abgesehen, war der Erfolg bislang ausgeblieben, obwohl ich es schon an den verschiedensten Stellen versucht hatte.
Entgegen aller Regeln zum Aalangeln im Frühjahr probierten mein Kumpel Henni und ich unser Glück heute aber mal an einer recht tiefen  Stelle (ca. 5 Meter). 
In der Dämmerung kamen wir an und schnell waren die Grundbleimontagen mit Tauwürmern -präpariert mit dem bewährten "Aalkiller"-Lockstoff von Top Secret- beködert und am Rande der Steinschüttung ausgelegt.
Schon nach wenigen Minuten zupfte es das erste Mal an einer meiner Ruten. Ich konnte den Biss verwerten und die Freude war riesig als ich kurz darauf endlich den ersten Aal des Jahres aus der Saale heben konnte. Der Schleicher war mit ca. 50 cm zwar maßig, durfte aber trotzdem wieder schwimmen, da es ja doch noch fast ein Schnürsenkel war.





Noch während wir das Erinnerungsfoto machten, hatte ich an der zweiten Angel bereits den nächsten Biss. Da ich durch das Fotoshooting abgelenkt war, öffnete ich kurzerhand den Rollenbügel. Ein großer Fehler, denn als ich die Rute dann endlich aufnehmen konnte und anschlug war am anderen Ende alles fest. Der Aal, der höchstwahrscheinlich am Haken hing, hatte sich in der Steinschüttung verkrochen. Alles ziehen und zerren half nix, so dass die ganze Sache leider mit einem Abriss endete. 
Doch die nächste Chance ließ nicht lange auf sich warten. Nur zaghaft zupfte es am anderen Ende, doch nach dem Anhieb waren extreme Schläge in der Rute zu spüren. Das 0,25er Vorfach hielt zum Glück und ich konnte diesmal eine richtige Boa landen. Wir schätzen den Aal zunächst auf 80 cm, späteres genaues Messen ergab aber sogar die stattliche Länge von genau 85 cm. Damit war es nicht nur mein drittgrößter Aal überhaupt im Leben, sondern für ein Fließgewässer generell ein schon recht kapitales Exemplar. Hinzu kam, dass die Schlage auch richtig dick und fett war. 




Einen solchen Brummer hätte ich so früh im Jahr wirklich nicht erwartet und das vorallem nach den zahlreichen erfolglosen Ansitzen zuvor.
Nun war auch Henni endlich an der Reihe und konnte kurz darauf einen halbstarken ca. 50er landen, der wieder zurück in die Saale durfte.




Danach hatten wir unser Glück dann allerdings doch verbraucht, aber trotzdem waren die Aale heute richtig am Laufen, denn wir kassierten bis ca. 22 Uhr nicht wenige Fehlbisse und ich hatte noch zweimal besonders großes Pech. Einmal riss mir das (gekaufte) Vorfach nach einem rasanten Biss gleich beim Anhieb an der Schlaufe durch und dann verlor ich noch einen ordentlichen Aal kurz vor der Landung durch Ausschlitzen.
Es wäre aber vielleicht auch zuviel des Guten gewesen.
Fest steht aber, dass die Saaleaale jetzt mehr als wach sind und wir einen richtigen Hot Spot gefunden haben.
Ist ja wohl klar, dass wir es dort morgen abend gleich wieder versuchen werden.


----------



## bennie (11. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

schöne fänge, bei uns is noch nix los....

85 ist für nen fluss enorm  petri heil!


----------



## fantazia (11. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

petri!!das ja echt nen fettes vieh:q


----------



## FischAndy1980 (11. April 2007)

*AW: Super*

ein dickes Petri Heil, zu der riesen Anaconda und den "Blindschleichen" #6 !!!


----------



## H.Christians (11. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@Veit Petri das ist ja ein richtiges fetter Bursche.

War gestern auch in einem ca 60cm tiefen Graben auf Aal.

Habe 2 Aale gefangen, einer hatte mit ca 55cm sein "Mitnehmmaß"  , der andere war kaum größer wie meine Tauwürmer. 

Habe noch einen richtig dicken Burschen drangehabt, der sich leider wieder vom Haken gelöst hat.

Bisse gabs nur sehr wenige, obwohl es gestern abend angenehm warm gewesen ist.

Was solls, heute abend gehts wieder los.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Leif (11. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

HGallo Veit,

war der vollgefressen?
Hat er was im Magen?


----------



## pike1984 (11. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@Veit: Petri zu dem Wahnsinnsaal! Echt ein Bomber!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (11. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

...dickes Petri Veit zu dem dicken Aal...

...ein nicht alltäglicher Aal...


----------



## bennie (11. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...ein nicht alltäglicher Aal...



das sagst du 
nicht überall ....


----------



## stefanwitteborg (11. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

...in deinem Teich vll....:q 
...aber habe da jetzt auch so ein Gewässer entdeckt...:m


----------



## bennie (11. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...in deinem Teich vll....:q
> ...aber habe da jetzt auch so ein Gewässer entdeckt...:m



du wirst staunen, ich hab 3


----------



## grintz (11. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hey, ho !

@ Veit : 'n dickes Petri zum Schlängler, legst ja mal wieder gut vor 

Also bei uns an der Lahn ist momentan auch eher wenig los in Sachen Aal...
Beim letzten Ansitz ergab sich ein sehr vorsichtiger Biss der sich nach dem Anschlag als 40er Spiegelkarpfen herrausstellte, aber Aale gabs dieses mal wieder nicht ! #c


----------



## Steffen90 (11. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@Veit: petri zu deinen aalen! besonders zu dem dicken!

ich werds demnächst auch wiedermal auf die schlangen probieren! diesmal an einem anderen teich.
die letzten aale kamen da vor langer zeit rein! gestern hab ich mit jemandem dort gesprochen der dort (fast als einziger!!!) auf aal fischt (nur abends bis kurz nach dem dunkelwerden) und er meinte die aale hätten ALLE über 70cm gehabt!!!  und die fangmengen wären auch nicht schlecht!
letztes jahr saß ich ich durchschnitt zwei nächte für einen aal an einem anderen gewässer! und das ist ja nicht so das ware. und an meinen bisherigen lieblingsaalsee komm ich nur noch sehr schwer dran.... aber was solls den kleinen tümpel (villeicht 1ha)werd ich mal intensiv befischen! der meteraal ruft:q


----------



## Holger (11. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Dickes Petri an Veit !!!
#r 

Ne richtige Aalgranate, und das gleich so früh im Jahr. Da hast du die Messlatte schon hoch gelegt....#h


----------



## Veit (11. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Vielen Dank für die netten Worte! Und Petri auch an die anderen Aalfänger.  
Bin schon sehr gespannt, ob wir heute abend nachlegen können...


----------



## Trader1667 (11. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@Veit von mir auch ein Digges Petri......

ich werde für mich heute auch die Aalsaison eröffnen.....Stammgewässer Fuhse


----------



## bassking (11. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Super Aal, Veit !

Der wird die nächste Zeit schwer zu toppen sein ! |rolleyes 

Könntest Du vielleicht beim nächsten Angeln die Wassertemp. messen?
Würde mich brennend interessieren...

Sind Deine Aalbisse schön heftig gewesen oder zaghaft- dicke Würmer oder Stücke?

Und: war der Große vollgefressen und hatte ungewöhnlich viele Fettreserven?

Super Teil ! #h 

Bassking.


----------



## Norge Fan (11. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@ Veit                                                    
Digges Petri #6 zu den Aalen,werd`s wohl auch mal am Kanal versuchen.Denn im See läuft noch garnichts.Gruß#h Renè


----------



## Veit (12. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Henni und ich waren vorhin wieder an der Saale. Ganz so gut wie gestern lief es leider nicht, wobei es wieder in etwa gleich viele Bisse gab. Diese waren aber größtenteils sehr zaghaft, so dass wir sie leider fast alle "verpatzt" haben. Großes Pech für Henni, der gleich zu Beginn einen ordentlichen Schleicher von mindestens 60 cm beim Rausheben verlor. Er fiel quasi vom Haken ab, da er offenbar extrem knapp gehakt war.
Ich konnte dann kurz vor Schluss noch ein 30er Welslein fangen und überraschend hing beim Kontrollieren der anderen Rute kurz darauf ein etwa 45er Aal dran, nachdem zuvor nicht das geringste Zeichen eines Bisses zu erkennen war.

@ Leif & Bassking: Der große Aal von gestern hatte garnix im Magen! Der hatte einfach bloß extrem viel Fleisch auf den Rippen. Wassertemperatur messe ich morgen mal, hatte heute kein Thermometer mit.


----------



## Trader1667 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Moin,

etwas skeptisch war ich ja gestern schon, als ich zum  ersten Aalangeln des Jahres startete. Gegen 18:30 Uhr die Sachen gepackt und zu meinem Stammgewässer der Fuhse gefahren.

http://img413.*ih.us/img413/9209/ersteaalnacht2007003pi5.jpg

Ich fischte mit zwei Ruten und beköderte sie jeweils mit Tauwürmern. Gegen 19:30 bekam ich den ersten zaghaften Biss.

http://*ih.ushttp://img237.*ih.us/img237/8711/ersteaalnacht2007004ol7.jpg

Den Biss konnte ich auch verwandeln und zum Vorschein kam |kopfkrat eine Schleie und sie war auch nicht unbedingt die kleinste... Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich in diesem Gewässer noch nie eine Schleie gefangen habe.

http://img401.*ih.us/img401/5859/ersteaalnacht2007001du7.jpg

Nachdem sie abgehakt war, habe ich sie in ihr Element zurückgelassen.

Um 19:50 Uhr bekam ich dann den zweiten Biss. kurzer Drill und ich war mal wieder erstaunt |kopfkrat Die zweite Schleie....Diesmal etwas kleiner aber doch verwunderlich.Sie durfte natürlich auch wieder schwimmen.

http://img402.*ih.us/img402/6628/ersteaalnacht2007007mc6.jpg

Nachdem ich die Rute wieder neu beködert hatte, sollte es nun hoffentlich auf Aal losgehen. Ich schmiss den Köder rein und beim Aufstellen der Rute wurde sie auf einmal ziemlich Krumm. Das sieht nach Aal aus dachte ich Anhieb, kurzer heftiger Kontakt und dann wech.....:c

Um 20:35 Uhr sollte ich dann auch belohnt werden. Die Rute bog sich im Halbkreis, Anhieb und diesmal hatte er gesessen. Nach heftiger Gegenwehr konnte ich mich doch durchsetzen und den ersten Aal des Jahres 2007 mein eigen nennen. :vik:

http://img88.*ih.us/img88/9990/ersteaalnacht2007012xt1.jpg

Er hatte genau 73 cm und war komischer Weise wie Veits Aal ziemlich Fett. 

Danach ging nichts mehr und ich fuhr gegen 23:00 Uhr nach Hause......

Die Aale sind da!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:l:k:vik:


----------



## bärchen (12. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hallo Veit,

zu dem Welslein: Wie fändest du es, wenn ich dir einen Haken am Mund befestigen würde, und würde dich dann einem Seil hochziehen ?
Dann hoffe ich nur, daß du ordentlich schwer bist...

Man kann den Wels doch auch auf einer Abhakmatte, oder zumindest auf dem Boden liegend fotografieren !
Wenn ich so was sehe könnt ich kotzen !


----------



## Trader1667 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@ bärchen

bitte keine Diskussion hier lostreten es geht hier um Aalfänge..... bitte mach es mit ihm alleine per PM aus 

DANKE


----------



## kulti007 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@ bärchen

ich glaub das passt hier net rein. mach sowat bitte per pm wie schon gesagt.


ich glaub am wochenende muss ich auch los und die schleicher ärgern. scheint ja schon gut zu laufen.

petri den glücklichen fängern :m


----------



## carphunterNRW (12. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Moin,

werde heute das erste mal losgehen. Fangbericht (bestimmt Nullnummer) gibts nach dem Angeln!!


----------



## Holger (12. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@ Trader
Dickes Petri !!! Wunderschöner Bericht mit schönen Bildern !!! #6 


@ Bärchen
Nu halt mal die Füße still, bitte. |evil:


----------



## Lengjäger (12. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Juhuu,

ich hab es gestern endlich geschafft zum erstenmal in diesem Jahr ans Wasser zu gehen (nachdem mir zwei Wochen lang immer was dazwischen gekommen ist :r ) und wurde mit einem 79er Aal belohnt. Mein persönlicher Rekord.

Ich hab zum erstenmal einen Circle Hook eingesetzt, Größe 6 und ich finde noch kleiner als ein normaler 8er Haken.

Und es hat tatsächlich funktioniert. Bevor ich reagieren konnte hatte der Aal sich gehakt und die Rute aus der Halterung gerissen.
Er war sauber genau im Maulwinkel gehakt.


----------



## ollidi (12. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@Trader1667
Gratulation zu dem Fuhseaal. #6 
Ich glaube ich sollte auch mal öfters in der Fuhse fischen. 
Ist das das Wehr nördlich von Abbensen, wo Du immer hingehst?


----------



## JamesFish007 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Netter Bericht..


----------



## Veit (12. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@ Trader: Danke für den schönen Bericht und Petri zu den Fischen! Find ich echt erstaunlich, dass du in einem Fließgewässer gleich zwei Schleien an einem Abend gefangen hast.

@ Lengjäger: Auch dir ein Petri zum starken Aal!

@ bärchen: Willst du uns weismachen, dass du auch kleine Rotaugen oder Schnürsenkelaale kescherst anstatt sie mit der Rute aus dem Wasser zu heben??? Ob ich den Fisch danach noch für gut 10 Sekunden am Vorfach halte in denen ein Kumpel ein Foto macht, ist ja wohl zweitrangig.
Schonender Umgang mit dem Fisch JA, aber man kanns auch übertreiben...
Dann lass die Fische doch besser gleich im Wasser!


----------



## Leif (12. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Veit schrieb:


> @ Trader: Danke für den schönen Bericht und Petri zu den Fischen! Find ich echt erstaunlich, dass du in einem Fließgewässer gleich zwei Schleien an einem Abend gefangen hast.
> 
> @ Lengjäger: Auch dir ein Petri zum starken Aal!
> 
> ...




Super Fische von dir.
ich bin nur erstaunt, das du Stichlinge nicht kescherst.

Ich bin dafür das alle Haken die kleiner sind als 10er vom markt verschwinden und nur noch Senken für die Köderfischfängerei genommen werden.  :vik: 

Naj wer mir das glaubt....|bla:


----------



## Eisfischer (12. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Halli Hallo,

werde nun meine Sachen packen und nach Köln an den Rhein fahren mit meinem Kumpel.
Mal sehen was die Aale so sagen und ob sich welche verhaften lassen.Wetter ist ja klasse,müsste eigendlich was gehen.Wasserstand auch Super.

Wünsche Euch auch viel Petri Heil und dicke Aale.

Melde mich natürlich wieder hier wie es gewesen ist.

In diesem Sinne

Petri Heil
Eisfischer


----------



## Veit (12. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Leif schrieb:


> ich bin nur erstaunt, das du Stichlinge nicht kescherst.
> 
> Ich bin dafür das alle Haken die kleiner sind als 10er vom markt verschwinden und nur noch Senken für die Köderfischfängerei genommen werden.  :vik:


Wenn Leute, wie das Problembär(chen) :q |uhoh: :q mehr zu sagen hätten, wäre das wohl schon so. Angeln darf man vielleicht noch, aber Fische fangen nicht mehr. Hoffen wir dass es niemals soweit kommen wird... #d


----------



## fantazia (12. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



bärchen schrieb:


> Hallo Veit,
> 
> zu dem Welslein: Wie fändest du es, wenn ich dir einen Haken am Mund befestigen würde, und würde dich dann einem Seil hochziehen ?
> Dann hoffe ich nur, daß du ordentlich schwer bist...
> ...


bah sowas kotzt mich langsam echt an#d.egal was man macht,schreibt oder was aufm foto zu sehen is,irgend jemand findet immer was zum meckern.denk doch mal bischen nach.wenn du nen fisch am haken hast schwimmt er dir dann entgegen und hat so also kein wiederstand?versteh echt nich was daran so schlimm is nen kleinen aal,wels oder was weiss ich mal kurz am vorfach hoch zu heben und ihn dann zu foto.........manche haben echt das falsche hobby.man kann es echt übertreiben.


psetri an alle fänger


----------



## bassking (12. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Ja, sehe ich eigentlich genauso.

Ausnahme: etwas größere Welse (40,50cm.), die tief geschluckt haben (Magensack) und dann zurückgesetzt werden sollen...dann rutschen nämlich die Eingeweide schonmal nach vorn beim Halten an der Schnur.

Größere Aale, die wieder rein sollen und tief geschluckt haben, sollte man auch so nicht halten...die schlagen und zerreißen sich mit dem Haken Magen oder Kiemen :c 

Egal- jedem das Seine...Veit, Temp. messen bitte nicht vergessen wenns geht ! |rolleyes  

Bassking.


----------



## Onkel Frank (12. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Oh menno , bin so heiss , könnte mit den Fingern löten |supergri . Na wartet mal , nächste Woche hole ich meine Papiere und denn geht das ganz furchtbar los hier in der Oker |rolleyes  .


----------



## honeybee (12. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Waren heute auch am Wasser....

18Uhr ein 52iger auf Madenbündel bei Ingolf
http://img71.*ih.us/img71/6369/img3608gi9.jpg

Und dann so etwa 21Uhr ein blinder ca. 45iger auf viertelsten Tauwurm bei mir. Wurde dann kurz hinterm Haken abgeschnitten, obwohl er sehr weit vorne gehakt war. Ging aber nicht zu lösen und mit einem Lappen wollte ich den nicht noch quälen...

http://img71.*ih.us/img71/2927/img3611yo3.jpg


----------



## carphunterNRW (12. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



carphunterNRW schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> werde heute das erste mal losgehen. Fangbericht (bestimmt Nullnummer) gibts nach dem Angeln!!



Hatte recht, war ne Nullnummer. In der Dämmerung biss wenigstens noch der Weißfisch, Ruten warem permanent am zuppeln. Konnte einen Kaulbarsch überlisten der jetzt bei einem anderen Angler die Würmer abfressen kann....
Naja, als dann dunkel war kam gar nichts mehr.
Für die vereinzelten heftigen Schläge in den Ruten war eine kleine Fledermaus verantwortlich. Werds am WE nochmal probieren. Irgendwann müssen die Burschen ja mal kommen.

Gruß,
CarphunterNRW


----------



## aalkönig (12. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Also ich hab auf dem Bild kein Welslein gesehen...
Nur einen normalen Aal, der geht womöglich beim Keschern durch die Maschen... )
Munter bleiben!


----------



## Veit (13. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@ bassking: Sachliche und korrekte Worte, die du da sagst ! Möchte unter dem Hintergrund auch noch erwähnen, dass der kleine Wels im Maulwinkel gehakt war und nicht tief geschluckt hatte, was man ja auf dem Bild auch gut erkennen war, da fast der komplette Wurm noch aus dem Maul raushängt.
Wassertemperatur lag im Randbereich heute bei 11 Grad, da wir die Bisse aber wiegesagt in größerer Tiefe bekommen, gehe ich davon aus, dass es da etwas kälter ist. 

Heute abend hatten wir erneut einige meist sehr zaghafte Bisse auf Tauwurm mit Aalkiller-Lockstoff, allerdings etwas weniger als an den beiden Vortagen. Es gelang leider nur einen davon zu verwerten, das war ein ca. 50 cm langer Aal an einer meiner Ruten. Habe ihn kurzerhand auch wieder schwimmen lassen, so richtig das Wahre ist diese Größe einfach nicht.


----------



## bassking (13. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Danke für die Temperaturmessung und weiter viel Aalpetri, Veit !

Am Wochenende muss was gehen- bei den Temperaturen ! |rolleyes 

Bassking.


----------



## Benny1982 (13. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Kann auch noch einen melden ca. 50cm nicht gemessen aber richtig fett war der und glitschig sind die kleinen, so ein mist aber auch 

Ich glaub ja fast dass die Jungs dieses Jahr einfach ihren Winterspeck direkt behalten haben 

Naja morgen gehts wieder los evtl dann auch mit Fotos. 

Petri noch an alle anderen Fänger.


----------



## bärchen (13. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Ich teile deine Meinung Bassking,

bei kleinen Rotaugen etc. ist das Hochheben wohl kein Problem, aber umso größer der Fisch wird...

Aber Ende der Diskussion jetzt. Solche Kritiken sollte sich jeder mal annehmen können...


----------



## Holger (13. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Gestern Abend 3 Aale von 40, 55 und 60 cm.....schöner Abend trotz vieler Turbulenzen....|rolleyes


----------



## Aalsucher29 (13. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Moin.
Waren gestern Abend mal los an die Nordsee bei "Altenbruch" (nähe Cuxhaven)
Super schönes Angelwetter,von 19-23 Uhr nicht ein Biß,nur eine ziemlich große Wollhandkrabbe...
Köder Wattis,Tauwürmer mit und ohne Aalkiller

Dann um 23 Uhr beim Einpacken ganz unverhofft ein Hänger,dann wieder nicht,dann wieder Hänger.
Da war mir klar das der Abend doch noch belohnt wurde und zwar mit einem 53cm Schleicher...gebissen auf einen kleinen Wattwurm...

Viele schreiben hier das sie die 45-55cm Schleicher wieder rein setzen da sie zu klein sind|kopfkrat,aber die Männchen werden meines Wissens nach nur um die 50cm sind somit also voll ausgewachsen nur die Weibchen werden größer und ab dieser Größe stellt sich dann die Nahrung auch meist von Würmern auf kleine Fische und Krebse um...

Aber wie gesagt,war ein super schöner Angelabend und den kleinen Schleicher werden wir (sobald sich noch ein paar dazu gesellen) gebührend Räuchern...|bla:

Somit habe auch ich die Aalsaison im zweiten Ansitz eröffnet...

Aalsucher29


----------



## duck_68 (13. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



bärchen schrieb:


> Hallo Veit,
> 
> zu dem Welslein: Wie fändest du es, wenn ich dir einen Haken am Mund befestigen würde, und würde dich dann einem Seil hochziehen ?
> Dann hoffe ich nur, daß du ordentlich schwer bist...
> ...




Träum weiter - auf solche Komentare kann hier jeder verzichten!!!


----------



## Aalsucher29 (13. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Habe da noch mal eine Frage zu dem Lockstroff Aalkiller,Veit du schreibst das du Ihn auch benutzt.

Wie viel davon sollte mann nehmen damit der Lockstoff nicht zur Abschreckenden Stinkbombe wird?

Habe erst die Erde in der Wurmdose damit beträufelt und dann 3 Stunden vor dem Angeln die Würmer dort rein getan...

Wie macht Ihr das sonst so?

Mit einer Spritze in den Wurm pumpen ist nicht so mein Fall..

Danke im voraus

Gruß Aalsucher29


----------



## Trader1667 (13. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@ollidi

Hier meine verspätete Antwort. Also es ist das Wehr an der Wassermühle zwischen Oelerse und Dollbergen. Ich darf dort 15 Meter vor dem Wehr und hinterm Wehr im Wehrkessel fischen. Hinter dem Wehrkessel verengt sich die Fuhse wieder auf ca 5 Meter Breite und ab diesem Abschnit ist es an den ASV Dollbergen verpachtet. Den Teil vor der Mühle müsstet ihr glaube ich gepachtet haben. Schau mal in Deinen Unterlagen nach vielleicht können wir uns vor dem Wehr mal treffen ich werde auch eure Vereinsgrenze nicht überschreiten.....

Ich habe viele Bekannte die im ASV Peine sind und alle belächeln die Fuhse immer. Ich war früher häufig am Mittellandkanal und ich habe damals nie soviele Aale gefangen wie in der Fuhse. Außerdem weiß man nie was kommt. Siehe Schleienfänge oder  Bachforellen die man beim Aalangeln fängt.....

PS: Sag mal bescheid wenn Du nach Herrhausen zum Nachtangeln fährst. Ich würde mich gerne anschließen.


----------



## Forellenseeprofi (13. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

ich hatte vorletzttes wochenende über nacht in köln unter dem schokomuseum gesessen über ancht und hatte 2 aale und 2 barben letztes wochenende in neusss und 1 aal und dieses wochenende will ich wieder nach köln wünscht mir alle petri heil an alle petri und schöne aal fänge dieses jahr.


----------



## bennie (13. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Aalsucher29 schrieb:


> Habe da noch mal eine Frage zu dem Lockstroff Aalkiller,Veit du schreibst das du Ihn auch benutzt.
> 
> Wie viel davon sollte mann nehmen damit der Lockstoff nicht zur Abschreckenden Stinkbombe wird?
> 
> ...



1 Tropfen auf den Köder reicht.


----------



## Veit (13. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Ein fettes Petri an alle Fänger! Die Meldungen häufen sich, der Aal läuft! So kanns weitergehen....

@ Aalsucher29: Mit "Aalkiller" habe ich in der Tat seeeehr positive Erfahrungen gemacht. Wie bennie schon sagte, reicht ein Tropfen von außen auf den Wurm aufgetragen völlig aus.


----------



## Borstenwurm (13. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Moin Moin,hier ist der Borstenwurm!!!Bin neu im Anglerboard!Ich komme aus Leck/Nordfriesland nahe der dänischen Grenze.Bei uns beginnt die Aalsaison gerade erst. In flachen Teichen und Sielzügen beisst der Aal schon vereinzelt auf Wurm. Die Fließgewässer bei uns (Lecker Au, Soholmer Au) haben noch zu kaltes Wasser und ausserdem muss das Kraut erst noch wachsen.  Bis dann euer Borstenwurm !!!


----------



## bennie (13. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Veit schrieb:


> @ Aalsucher29: Mit "Aalkiller" habe ich in der Tat seeeehr positive Erfahrungen gemacht. Wie bennie schon sagte, reicht ein Tropfen von außen auf den Wurm aufgetragen völlig aus.



nicht nur du


----------



## Steffen90 (13. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

moin
heut abend werd ich es eventuell auch das erste mal auf aal in einem kleine, flachen graben probieren falls die schleien nicht wollen! ma hoffen das da was geht!


----------



## Trader1667 (13. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Ich habe mir gerade mal die Mühe gemacht und mir die Aktuellen Aalfänge 2006 durchgelesen. In diesem Zusammenhang habe ich festgestellt, dass wir dieses Jahr einen enormen Zulauf von Aalfangmeldungen im Aktuellen Aalfnagthreat 2007 haben.

Das kann als Hintergrund entweder die steigende Mitgliederzahl hier im Board bedeuten, die früh sommerlichen Temperaturen oder

DAS ES VIELLEICHT EIN HAMMERGEILES AALJAHR WIRD.......Lasst uns das Beste hoffe......


----------



## Aalkoenig (13. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Wo kann ich denn bitte dieses "Aalkiller" beziehen??
Von welcher Firma ist es??


Gruss Aalkoenig :vik:


----------



## Tommi-Engel (13. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Aalkoenig schrieb:


> Wo kann ich denn bitte dieses "Aalkiller" beziehen??
> Von welcher Firma ist es??


Der ist von Top Secret, bekommst Du in jedem guten Angelladen.


----------



## Aalkoenig (13. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Dank dir !!


Aalkoenig :vik:


----------



## Steph75 (13. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@Veit.Ich pump den Aalkiller immer mit einer Spritze in den Tauwurm.Da ich aber sehr unterschiedliche Erfolge damit hatte habe ich das Stinkezeug verbannt und fische nur noch Natur.Da ihr da aber so drauf schwört denk ich mal das ich vieleicht durch das spritzen etwas zu viel in den Wurm bekommen habe.Jetzt meine Frage:Wie bekommst du den Tropfen auf den Wurm,ohne die die Hände damit einzusauen und danach drei Tage lang zu stinken wie nen Iltis?Oder bist du ein Einsiedler?Ich hatte mal irgentwie ein klein wenig auf die Hände bekommen und trotz intensiven Händewaschens hat meine Frau mich ins Gästezimmer verbannt.
Mfg


----------



## Trader1667 (13. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@Steph75 Du musst es sanft einmassieren 

nein scherz mach ein zwei Tropfen in einen Deckel oder ähnliches und ziehe ihn einmal durch die Tropfen


----------



## Steph75 (13. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Trader1667 schrieb:


> @Steph75 Du musst es sanft einmassieren
> 
> #t
> Ja.Das wär bestimmt der Hit.Da würden die Nachbarn sich aber wundern,das ich mein Zelt bei mir auf dem Rasen aufschlagen würde|uhoh: Ich kenne keinen Lockstoff der so erbärmlich stinkt wie das Zeug.|evil:
> ...


----------



## Veit (13. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Meist versaut man sich die Hände schon, wenn man den Deckel der orginal Aalkillerflasche öffnet.
Darum fülle ich das Zeug gleich nach dem Kauf (mit Gummihandschuhen) immer in ein anderes Fläschchen um, dass ein besseres Verschlusssystem hat. Muss einfach sein, denn der Aalkiller stinkt wirklich voll pervers... *kotz*


----------



## Veit (14. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Endlich hatte ich es geschafft meinen 65jährigen Angelfreund Dietmar, mit dem lustige Ansitze immer garantiert sind, zu seinem ersten Angeleinsatz in diesem Jahr zu überreden. Als Schönwetterangler war er im Gegensatz zu mir den Winter über ja nicht auf Fischjagd.
Zunächst war der "Angelopa" noch etwas skeptisch, als ich vorschlug es auf Aal zu versuchen, da er noch nie so zeitig im Jahr Aalangeln war, aber angespornt durch meine Fänge an den Vortagen trafen wir uns dann 20 Uhr an der Saale und ich führte Didi an "meine" kleine Zweimann-Angelstelle, die ihm auf Anhieb gefiel. Hier ist es ruhig und grün drumrum, Spaziergänger, Boote und andere Angler waren weit und breit nicht zu sehen, die Strömung ist nicht stark und Hänger gibts auch kaum. - Für meinen lieben Angelfreund eben nur das Beste, denn Stellen an denen Trubel herrscht mag er nicht so sehr.
Der erste Biss an einer von Dietmars Ruten kam dann auch tatsächlich schon nach kurzer Zeit, leider saß der Anhieb aber nicht. Auch wenn es weniger Bisse als an den Vortagen gab, bekam Didi wenig später die nächste Chance. Diesmal klappte alles perfekt und als ersten Fisch des Jahres konnte der Veteran dann einen schönen Aal von 59 cm für die Räuchertonne verbuchen. Nachdem ich dann noch einen 54er Schleicher, der wie Didis Fisch auf Tauwurm+Aalkiller gegangen war, beisteuerte, beendeten wir dann bald darauf den Ansitz an diesem lauen Frühlingsabend. "Das war super heute!" sagte Didi zum Abschluss und da freute ich mich natürlich genauso mit. Natürlich haben wir uns auch gleich für Sonntag abend zum nächsten Aaleinsatz verabredet.


----------



## Stippi (14. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Petri Veit.
Ich war gestern auch los. Konnte viele sehr zaghafte Bisse verbuchen. Trotzdem konnte ich einen Aal von 56 cm verhaften:vik:. Der erste dieses Jahr#6.
Werde es heute Abend noch einmal versuchen.
Gebissen hat er übrigens auf ein Stück Tauwurm pur. Petri an alle!


----------



## Dorschgreifer (14. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Ich war gestern, am 13.04.2007 wieder mal auf Aalpirsch in Westermoor an der Stör. 

Da es nun wärmer geworden war, bin ich diesmal mit einer echten Fangerwartung an die Stör gefahren. Meine Erwartung sollte nicht enttäuscht werden. 

Um 20:30 bin ich an der Stör angekommen und um ca. 21:00 Uhr begann ich, nach einem kurzen Telefonat mit Plattfisch, mit dem Angeln. Die erste halbe Stunde lief das Wasser noch ab und ich hatte nur ein paar zögerliche Bisse. 

Als das Wasser dann anfing aufzulaufen, wurde ich aus meinen Träumen gerissen, denn es biss gleichzeitig an allen 3 Ruten und das nicht gerade zögerlich, sondern sehr energisch. Also schnell die Bisse bedient und siehe da, die ersten 3 Aale wurden gelandet. Im Gegensatz zum letzten Angeln war ich etwas von der Größe der Aale überrascht, denn sie lag bei 2 Aalen so um die 50 cm. Also Angeln neu beködert und wieder eingeworfen. 

Es ging in gleicher Weise mit den Bissen weiter, wie es anfing, teilweise war es schwierig alle Bisse zu bedienen, so dass ich nur noch mit 2 Angeln weiter fischte. 

Um 24:00 Uhr entschied ich mich einzupacken, obwohl die Aale noch bissen, denn ich hatte nach meiner Meinung genug gefangen. 

Das Endergebnis stellte sich dann wie folgt dar: 

3 Stunden Angelzeit und 17 gefangene Aale. Von diesen Aalen waren 13 maßig, in folgenden Größen: 38cm, 39cm, 39cm, 42cm, 44cm, 44cm, 46cm, 47cm, 51cm, 53cm, 57cm, 57cm, 61cm. 

Ich kann also mit recht behaupten, der Aal läuft. Ich habe zwar mit Fang gerechnet, aber nicht in dieser Anzahl und Größe. Es war wieder einmal ein schöner, wenn auch etwas stressiger Angelabend.


----------



## Pfandpirat (14. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Nachdem die Fänge hier immer zahlreicher wurden, habe ich es gestern ebenfalls an einem flachen Vereinssee probiert. 

19:00 - 23:00 Uhr; Köder: Tauwurm ohne Lockstoff

Ich hatte mehrere, teils heftige Bisse, konnte aber keinen verwandeln.

Im Gegensatz zu vorherigen Ansitzen blieben "Runs" total aus. Vielleicht hätte ich direkt im Moment der kurzen, aber heftigen Ausschläge der Spitze anschlagen sollen? #c


----------



## serge7 (14. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@Dorschgreifer
Petri Heil! Sauberes Ergebnis von Dir!


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (14. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Petri an den Dorschgreifer! ich habe so ein Ergebnis in 10 Jahren noch nicht geschafft! Mir fehlt aber auch irgendwie das richtige Gewässer dafür! Habe hier nur n paar Teiche die nicht besetzt werden und die Ostsee. Aber wirklich Hotspots habe ich da noch nicht entdecken können.

Mit was für einem Köder hast du denn geangelt?


----------



## ChrisHH (14. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Holger schrieb:


> die ersten Aale des Jahres 2007 an einem 50 cm flachen Graben.



Wie angelst Du denn in so flachen Bereichen?#c
Wenn ich so richtig mitgelesen habe Wurmstück an 2g Pose (auf Grund aufliegen lassen?)
Nimmst Du dann nen normales Knicklicht oder scheucht das schon in so flachem Wasser? Oder besser mini Knickl. oder andere Farbe z.B. rot?|kopfkrat


----------



## drathy (15. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hi zusammen!

So, nachdem ich tagelang schon neidisch diesen Thread verfolgt habe, kann ich nun auch endlich was dazu beitragen:

War heute mit zwei Kumpels das erste Mal dieses Jahr los. Gewässer war ein kleiner Graben, ca. 5m breit und 30-50cm tief mit minimaler Strömung. 

Gefangen habe ich zwei Aale von 47 und 51 cm und mein einer Kumpel konnte einen schönen fetten 61er verhaften. Dazu hatte ich noch nen Schnürsenkel, mit dem ich mich in 5 Jahren wieder verabredet habe... :q Beiszeit war zwischen 21 und 22h - danach wie abgeschnitten gar nichts mehr...

Alles in Allem war es ein richtig schöner Abend bei klasse Wetter ! So macht das Angeln Spaß!!!

Gruß,
Drathy


----------



## Trader1667 (15. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Gewässer: Fuhse bei Dollbergen

Köder: Tauwurm

Beißzeit:  22:20 Uhr

Fänge: Ein Aal 71 cm:m:vik:

Sonstiges: 2 kleine Rotfedern

Anmerkung: Bitte nicht über das Foto lachen!!!!!|krach:!!!! Das Foto ist per Selbstauslöser gemacht und irgendwie habe ich nicht so recht gerafft wo ich hinschauen muss.

http://*ih.ushttp://img211.*ih.us/img211/6316/aalsaison2007001wb8.jpg

http://img217.*ih.us/img217/5607/aalsaison2007005ew5.jpg


----------



## bennie (15. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Gewässer: Vereinsteich, flacher Einlauf

Zeit: 20-0 Uhr

Fänge: 62er Aal um 22 Uhr auf Tauwurm + Aalkiller

War eben am Vereinsteich und habe den Sternenhimmel genossen.
Der erste Aal der Saison ließ sich auch überreden. Witzigerweise habe ich ausversehen zu viel Aalkiller auf den Wurm getan. Habe es dann weiterhin mit 2 Tropfen pro Wurm probiert und bekam auf dieser Rute mehr Bisse, alles sehr zaghaft. 5 Bisse - 1 Aal. Glaube nicht, dass es weitere Aale waren.


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (15. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

War Gestern an der Donau und konnte von 20.30 - 22.30 Uhr 2 fette Aale und einen Brassen mit 55cm verhaften (letzterer durfte wieder schwimmen).

> ein sehr fetter Raubaal mit 72cm
> ein fetter Spitzkopf mit 70cm

Köder war natürlich Veit´s Superkombi Tauwurm + Aalkiller

Die Bisse kamen zögerlich (also kein Dauerbimmeln :q ) 
und wie immer die ewigen Miniwelse :e :r #q :v .....,

die man umständlich abhaken und zurücksetzen muss, weil sie den Köder immer gleich so gierig schlucken.


----------



## Bambine (15. April 2007)

*[OT] AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Aalround-Spinner schrieb:


> und wie immer die ewigen Miniwelse :e :r #q :v .....,
> 
> die man umständlich abhaken und zurücksetzen muss, weil sie den Köder immer gleich so gierig schlucken.



Sind das Babywelse oder ist die Art so Mini ?
Sind die Welse geschützt ?
Ich hätte die in die Pfanne released.


----------



## Lengangler (15. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

*Freitag Abend von 20-23Uhr:*  Sielzüge (2m breit und 0,70m tief)  in der Südermarsch in der Nähe von Husum. Geangelt haben wir zu zweit mit je 2 Ruten auf Tauwurm. Bisse kamen recht zögerlich.
2 Aale je 50cm
1 Aal untermaßig
1 Aal abgefallen

Werde heute Abend nochmal los.


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (15. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Mensch das schreit ja danach angeln zu gehen...Petri Heil an die Erfolgreichen!!!


----------



## macfisch (15. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ich war gestern, am 13.04.2007 wieder mal auf Aalpirsch in Westermoor an der Stör.
> 
> Da es nun wärmer geworden war, bin ich diesmal mit einer echten Fangerwartung an die Stör gefahren. Meine Erwartung sollte nicht enttäuscht werden.
> 
> ...



Hab ich mich verlesen? 17 Aale? ich hoffe du hast nicht alle mitgenommen. Ich frag mich in der heutigen Zeit wirklich warum ich immer nach den 1.  oder 2. Fisch aufhöre, und hier lese das andere Angler 17 Aale mitnehmen. Denn 17 Aale kann man unmöglich alle sinnvoll verwerten. Das erinnert mich an einige Jugendliche und den Leuten aus der Osteuropäischen Gegend die fischen würden, bis auch der letzte Fisch aus den Wasser gezogen wurde. 

Aber es ist ja auch ein gutes Gefühl, den Fischbestand durch rigoroses abfischen zu dezimieren. Mir flutschen komischerweise immer Aale aus den Händen, die mir nicht gefallen. Da gabs schon Ansitze wo ich 4 Aale gefangen habe, und alle wieder schwimmen, weil sie zu klein waren.
Sowas regt mich einfach extrem auf, tut mir leid. Sowas sage ich auch eiskalt Anglern ins Gesicht. 
Man sollte endlich mal die Aalfänge begrenzen, in unseren Verein herrschen starke Fangbegrenzungen nur Aale darf man alles rausziehen was man bekommt.
nagut der gesunde menschenverstand sagt ja eh nach den 2 oder 3 Aal stop, mehr kann ich eh nicht verwerten, aber der obige Post zeigt das es auch noch etwas anders denkende Angler gibt.


----------



## bennie (15. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Boar, immer diese Neider... sobald gut gefangen wird kommen sie aus ihren Löchern gekrochen und meckern was das Zeug hält....
Und dann bitte nochmal die volle Breitseite pauschal gegen Jugendliche (ich fühle mich hier gerade angesprochen) und Osteuropäer (die gestern freundlich zu meiner rechten saßen und ich mich sher nett mit ihnen unterhalten habe). 
Diese ewige Clichedenken und verurteilen von Anglerkollegen nervt total!

Verdammt nochmal, schreibt ne PN...

Petri Heil an alle, die gestern auch erfolgreich Aale gefangen haben


----------



## Trophybass2008 (15. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



bennie schrieb:


> Boar, immer diese Neider... sobald gut gefangen wird kommen sie aus ihren Löchern gekrochen und meckern was das Zeug hält....
> Und dann bitte nochmal die volle Breitseite pauschal gegen Jugendliche (ich fühle mich hier gerade angesprochen) und Osteuropäer (die gestern freundlich zu meiner rechten saßen und ich mich sher nett mit ihnen unterhalten habe).
> Diese ewige Clichedenken und verurteilen von Anglerkollegen nervt total!
> 
> ...


Stimme ich voll zu!
Wenn man nix zu tun hat, dann kommt langeweile "sie oben".  Ich kenne welche die sind Westeuropäisch und schlimmer!!Soll ich mich jetzt auch darüber auslassen!

P.S. Sorry aber das musste jetzt raus!!!|krach:


----------



## Torro (15. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



bennie schrieb:


> Boar, immer diese Neider... sobald gut gefangen wird kommen sie aus ihren Löchern gekrochen und meckern was das Zeug hält....
> Und dann bitte nochmal die volle Breitseite pauschal gegen Jugendliche (ich fühle mich hier gerade angesprochen) und Osteuropäer (die gestern freundlich zu meiner rechten saßen und ich mich sher nett mit ihnen unterhalten habe).
> Diese ewige Clichedenken und verurteilen von Anglerkollegen nervt total!
> 
> ...




|good:

Ich bin Jetzt noch nicht allzulange hier im Board aber Mir ist das auch schon Aufgefallen !
In jedem 2´ten Treat kommt einer der Meckern muss!

Dieses "Zwanghafte" Kritisieren bzw. von der von "seiner" Einstellung überzeugen wollen ist hier Echt Nervtötend.

Auch diese Austeilerei gegenüber allem was östlich der Oder liegt geht Mir auch auf die Nüsse.
Ich saß auch schon neben einem Russen der auf Butt angelte und Stellt euch vor ,der hate einen Fischereischein.
Und das weiss Ich weil just in dem Moment die Fischereiaufsicht kam und gerade den Verlangte.


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (15. April 2007)

*AW: [OT] AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Bambine schrieb:


> Sind das Babywelse oder ist die Art so Mini ?
> Sind die Welse geschützt ?
> Ich hätte die in die Pfanne released.


 

@ Bambine: sind ganz normale Waller, bloß untermaßig, haben sich explosionsartig bei den heißen Sommern vermehrt.


----------



## Trophybass2008 (15. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Torro schrieb:


> |good:
> 
> 
> Ich saß auch schon neben einem Russen der auf Butt angelte und Stellt euch vor ,der hate einen Fischereischein.


:q:q:q:q*lol*
DEUTSCHLAND-->Deutsche Gesetze!
Und ich glaube nicht dass da(Japaner,Russe,Chinese oder andere Nationen) rausreden kann.


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (15. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Torro schrieb:


> |good:
> 
> Ich bin Jetzt noch nicht allzulange hier im Board aber Mir ist das auch schon Aufgefallen !
> In jedem 2´ten Treat kommt einer der Meckern muss!
> ...


 
Stimme ich dir absolut zu! :g 

Gibt in Dtl aber nunmal keine Aalflut, sondern nur ne Ostflut #t


----------



## Torro (15. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Aalround-Spinner schrieb:


> Gibt in Dtl aber nunmal keine Aalflut, sondern nur ne Ostflut #t



Glaub Mir,Ich sehe das genauso das Hier Deutsches Recht gilt und damit Ausnahmslos Jeder Bewohner der Erdkugel einen Gültigen Fischereischein braucht.


Aber Manchem Boardkollegen würde Ich im Hinblick dieser Pauschalverutreilungen Raten ein Blick auf meine Sig. zu Werfen .
Was für diese Sinn und Unsinnpostings genauso gilt.


----------



## Trader1667 (15. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



macfisch schrieb:


> Hab ich mich verlesen? 17 Aale? ich hoffe du hast nicht alle mitgenommen. Ich frag mich in der heutigen Zeit wirklich warum ich immer nach den 1.  oder 2. Fisch aufhöre, und hier lese das andere Angler 17 Aale mitnehmen. Denn 17 Aale kann man unmöglich alle sinnvoll verwerten. Das erinnert mich an einige Jugendliche und den Leuten aus der Osteuropäischen Gegend die fischen würden, bis auch der letzte Fisch aus den Wasser gezogen wurde.
> 
> Aber es ist ja auch ein gutes Gefühl, den Fischbestand durch rigoroses abfischen zu dezimieren. Mir flutschen komischerweise immer Aale aus den Händen, die mir nicht gefallen. Da gabs schon Ansitze wo ich 4 Aale gefangen habe, und alle wieder schwimmen, weil sie zu klein waren.
> Sowas regt mich einfach extrem auf, tut mir leid. Sowas sage ich auch eiskalt Anglern ins Gesicht.
> ...




Bla Bla Bla Bla egal ob ich jetzt eine Abmahnung oder ähnliches rikiere aber ich kann diesen geistigen Dünnsch.... von einigen Boardies nicht mehr ertragen. Wie man es macht macht man es falsch. Fängt man einen großen Fisch, wird er sofort angezweifelt. Hält man ihn falsch oder macht zu gute Fotos ist man ein Tierquäler und Sensationsgeil. Hat man mal einen guten Angelabend wo man mal richtig gut was fängt ist man im Blutrausch und für das Aussterben aller Aale bzw. anderer Fische verantwortlich. 

Das kann doch langsam nicht mehr euer ernst sein|krach:|krach:|krach:

@Macfish Du hast kein Plan wieoft im Jahr der Angler mit dem 17 Aalen zum Aalangeln fährt. Vielleicht fährt er nur einmal im Jahr!!!!!!!! Ich glaube Du bist der letzte der dieses Beurteilen kann!!!!!!!!

Sorry aber langsam reicht es echt hin!!! Wir sind glaube ich alle alt genug um selber zu entscheiden was wir machen! Und Dein Stammtischgerede von wegen:

Das erinnert mich an einige Jugendliche und den Leuten aus der Osteuropäischen Gegend die fischen würden, bis auch der letzte Fisch aus den Wasser gezogen wurde

kannst Du Dir wirklich mehr als Sparen.......


----------



## The_Pitbull (15. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Ich kann macfish nur zustimmen was die osteuropäischen Kollegen angeht.Habe auch nur schlechte erfahrungen mit den Jungs gesammelt.Mann sagt ja immer nicht alle über ein kamm scheren,aber bei den selten ein vernünftigen getroffen.Und zu den Aalen nicht bei uns Anglern suchen sondern oben anfangen z.b bei den Glassaalflotten.Diese Probleme Hatten wir sonst auch nicht,also in diesem Sinne wünsche ich viele volle Eimer.


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (15. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Torro schrieb:


> Glaub Mir,Ich sehe das genauso das Hier Deutsches Recht gilt und damit Ausnahmslos Jeder Bewohner der Erdkugel einen Gültigen Fischereischein braucht.
> 
> 
> Aber Manchem Boardkollegen würde Ich im Hinblick dieser Pauschalverutreilungen Raten ein Blick auf meine Sig. zu Werfen .
> Was für diese Sinn und Unsinnpostings genauso gilt.


 
Das war mir natürlich völlig klar, dass jetzt wieder die ewigen öden und nivellierenden Spießersprüche folgen würden. |gr:


----------



## The_Pitbull (15. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Jeder hat doch seine freie meinung oder,was ist da dran spießig.Wenn du mit kritik nicht umgehen kannst dann lass es bleiben|krach: .Finde jetzt sollte auch mal schluß darüber sein.Hier gehören die Aalfänge rein.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (15. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Diese stände Moralapostelei hier im Board geht mir langsam mächtig auf den Sack.:v 
Wenn ich 17 Aale (über 50 cm) fangen würde, würde ich Sie auch mitnehmen.
Wer weiss ob man das nächste Mal (oder die nächsten 10 mal) überhaupt was fängt.


----------



## Trophybass2008 (15. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



The_Pitbull schrieb:


> Ich kann macfish nur zustimmen was die osteuropäischen Kollegen angeht.Habe auch nur schlechte erfahrungen mit den Jungs gesammelt.Mann sagt ja immer nicht alle über ein kamm scheren,aber bei den selten ein vernünftigen getroffen.


 Dazu sage ich nur:  Wie man in den Wald reinschreit....


----------



## H.Christians (15. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Oh mein Gott wieder die selbe Leier hier. Ist ja fürchterlich. Wenn ich so ein Gejammer ständig auf meiner Page hätte, würde ich lustig Accounts löschen.   

Ich fange jedes Jahr des öfteren über 10 Aale, wenn diese mein persönliches Mindestmaß haben nehme ich die auch alle mit. Die Betonung liegt auf alle!!!!

Was ich damit mache bleibt mir ja wohl überlassen, dieses ständige drauf rumgehacke und Gejammer hier ist ja echt grauenvoll. Sind hier den nur noch Neider und Weltverbesserer registriert, die nur drauf warten rumjammern zu können??

Auf solche User kann man echt gut verzichten, ich kann es auf jeden Fall!!#h #h 

@Dorschgreifer  Echt super Ergebnis ein dickes Petri zu der super Aalnacht.


----------



## macfisch (15. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Tut mir leid wenn du dich angegriffen fühlst, aber denn bedanke dich bei den Jugendlichen und anderen an unseren Gewässern.
Letztens erzählte mir einer ganz stolz das er schon 7 Schleien gefangen hatt und Tag zuvor 4. Er präsentierte die soagr stolz. Toll pro Tag dürfen 3 entnommen werden und 10 im Monat.
Und die anderen Leute nagut, da wird abgeknüppelt was an Haken geht. Sogar schöne Graser und die grosen Hechtdamen.

Und neidisch bin ich grundsätzlich nicht, da ich eh nur 2-3 Aale am Tag esse, brauch ich nicht mehr fangen. 

Aber hier wird sogar rumgemeckert, wenn man gegen dieses übertriebene fischen was sagt. Aber wenn die Fischbestände immer schlechter werden, sind immer die Cormarona etc. Schuld.
Am aktuellen Stammgewässer treff ich täglich ein Angler, der mitte 40 ist. Komisch der packt auch immer ein sobald er sein Abendbrot hatt, und falls er was fängt was ihn nicht zusagt von der Art oder Grösse, wird der auch naja man weiss schon.

Und was das extreme Aalangeln für Folgen hatt, merke ich jedes Jahr aufs neue. Die Fangzahlen gehen von Woche zu Woche zurück und obwohl nur 3-4 Angler an 1 Abend in der Woche auf Aalangeln.
Nagut da weiss man ja, wenn alle Angler so denken wie ihr, freut man sich wenigstens das die alles leerfischen.


----------



## Stefan6 (15. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@ macfisch
Vielleicht solltest Du mal das lesen,dann weist Du warum der Aalbestand zurück geht:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1545830&postcount=26 #h


----------



## macfisch (15. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Ich hab an den Gewässer wo ich auf Aal fische, bisher kein Kormoran gesehen. Und da es ein stehendes Gewässer ohne Zu oder Ablauf ist, ist die Abwanderung unmöglich. 
Von daher ist es schier unmöglich das sich der Aalbestand so extrem dezimiert,zumal da regelmässig Besatz eingebracht wird.
Aber wenn ein Angler schon 11 Schleien entnimmt, ich hier was von 17 Aalen lese, platz ein der Kragen.
Denn egal was ihr sagt, 17 Aale kann man nicht an ein Tag essen. Ebenso 11 Schleien.
Aber fischt ruhig weiter so, und freut euch über sinkende Fangzahlen.
Denn egal wie man es dreht, wenn man an 1 Tag 17 Aale entnimmt statt nur 2-3, fehlen die Aale als potenzieller Fang beim nächsten Ansitz. Es sei den ich habe in Mathe nie aufgepasst.


----------



## bennie (15. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Scherzkeks biste... Andere sollen gefälligst weniger fangen/mitnehmen dami du mehr fängst.

Hör bitte auf zu angeln, sonst fang ich nachher weniger, danke


----------



## bennie (15. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



macfisch schrieb:


> Ich hab an den Gewässer wo ich auf Aal fische, bisher kein Kormoran gesehen. Und da es ein stehendes Gewässer ohne Zu oder Ablauf ist, ist die Abwanderung unmöglich.
> Von daher ist es schier unmöglich das sich der Aalbestand so extrem dezimiert,zumal da regelmässig Besatz eingebracht wird.
> Aber wenn ein Angler schon 11 Schleien entnimmt, ich hier was von 17 Aalen lese, platz ein der Kragen.
> Denn egal was ihr sagt, 17 Aale kann man nicht an ein Tag essen. Ebenso 11 Schleien.



Ein Mensch alleine kann keine 17 Aale pro Tag essen, richtig.
Aber du führst dich heir echt unmöglich auf. Stehendes Gewässer... was soll man denn mit den Aalen machen statt sie ab dem pers. Mindestmaß zu entnehmen? Ich glaub du bist echt ein wenig egoistisch, gönn den Leuten ihren Erfolg doch mal. Wenn es mal gut läuft und ihr keine Fangbeschränkung habt ist alles ok, würde ich ebenso machen, wieso auch nicht?


----------



## Stefan6 (15. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



macfisch schrieb:


> Aber fischt ruhig weiter so, und freut euch über sinkende Fangzahlen.
> Denn egal wie man es dreht, wenn man an 1 Tag 17 Aale entnimmt statt nur 2-3, fehlen die Aale als potenzieller Fang beim nächsten Ansitz. Es sei den ich habe in Mathe nie aufgepasst.


Und wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil,von 17 Aalen waren 13 maßig|supergri 
Man kann vielleicht keine 13 Aale an einem Tag essen,aber man kann sie auch einfrieren. #6


----------



## macfisch (15. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Boah was für Blödsinn den du anführst. Falls du alles gelesen hast, habe ich geschrieben das ich meistens aufhöre zu angeln, wenn ich den Fisch für eine Mahlzeit zusammen habe.

Man lese es genau durch, und hinterfrage denn wer egoistisch handelt.
Der Angler der das Angeln einstellt, sobald er 1-2 Fische hatt(nagut je nach grösse auch 3) und somit den Besatz nicht so stark schädigt, oder der Angler der solange fischt, wie er Lust hatt und alles entnimmt? Den Fischbesatz dadurch doch stärker dezimiert und keine Verwendung für die Masse hatt?

Überlge es dir genau, ob deine Aussage von oben stimmt?
Mit mir gehen auch kaum noch welche angeln, da es die abnervt wenn ich nach 2 Stunden mein Fisch habe zusamme packe und los fahre, obwohl man ein ganzen Angeltag geplant hatt.


----------



## bennie (15. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Woher weißt du denn bitte dass andere Angler ihren guten Fang nicht verwerten können? Ohnehin, er schrieb 13 maßige, über Entnahme stand da eher weniger. Desweiteren ist die Entnahme in Stillgewässern ohne Auswirkung auf die Population, denn es wird eh nachbesetzt. Du fängst vllt weniger weil weniger besetzte wird - Aal ist teuer.
Außerdem können die eh nicht laichen. Der einzige Grund ist also, dass du die Aale nicht fangen kannst, die andere entnommen haben.

Wenn andere im Rahmen der Regelungen mehr entnehmen ist es doch ok, wieso muss hier immer jeder Nörgler und Heulsuse dem anderen seinen Glauben aufzwingen wollen?

Ich hör jetz auf mich mit diesem Nonsens auseinanderzusetzen. Fakt ist, andere fangen mehr als du und entnehmen ihren Fang legal und das ist total ok. Wenn es dir nicht passt dann such dir ein anderes Hobby....

Und solltest du nochmal moralische Probleme mit den Fängen anderer haben dann schreib doch bitte mal eine PN (Private Nachricht)!





> Mit mir gehen auch kaum noch welche angeln, da es die abnervt wenn ich nach 2 Stunden mein Fisch habe zusamme packe und los fahre, obwohl man ein ganzen Angeltag geplant hatt.



sicher dass es nur daran liegt?


----------



## Stefan6 (15. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



macfisch schrieb:


> Mit mir gehen auch kaum noch welche angeln, da es die abnervt wenn ich nach 2 Stunden mein Fisch habe zusamme packe und los fahre, obwohl man ein ganzen Angeltag geplant hatt.


Das hat bestimmt einen anderen Grund ,warum die nicht mit Dir angeln gehen:q :q :q


----------



## macfisch (15. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Entnimmt doch was ihr wollt, mir soll es egal sein.
Hab meine Meinung dazu gesagt und fertig. Ich werde es so weiter führen und mich über meinen Fang freuen. Und ihr angelt halt bis der letzte Fisch aus den Wasser gezogen ist und wird denn merken, wie sinnig euer Verhalten war.


----------



## macfisch (15. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Vielleicht hatt es auch andere Gründe, vielleicht liegt es auch daran das ich auch da was sage, wenn einer ohne Ende fischt.
Aber so sehe ich und ich sage es auch.


----------



## bennie (15. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Kleiner Scherzkeks. Aale können sich in stehenden Gewässern nicht reproduzieren.

Komsich, auf einmal sind wir alle die, die alles leermachen. Kennst du uns? Woher? Wann haben wir uns denn mal am Wasser getroffen?

PS. Wenns dir egal ist.... ruhige Kugel und einfach nicht nörgeln.


----------



## xonnel (15. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Schaut euch einfach mal die Aalfänge Threads der letzten Jahre an, warum beteiligen sich hier wohl immer weniger Angler mit Fangmeldungen ?

Sicherlich nicht, weil weniger geangelt bzw. gefangen wird.

Diese Nörgelei und manche Obermoralapostel vergraulen einfach viele Poster - vielleicht mal drüber nachdenken.


----------



## Willi90 (15. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

wen einpaar angler an einem gewässer wie dem Rhein seine Fische fängt...solange bis er genug hat (kann auch mehr als eine mahlzeit sien...da wir modern mit der Kühltruhe leben ) und dan irgendwan kein fisch mehr fängt liegt es zu 100% nicht an den durchschitsangler. das ist meine Meinung


----------



## Trader1667 (15. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@macfisch 

Deine Rechnung geht absolut nicht auf und Du machst Dir ganz ehrlich selber was vor......

Hier ein Beispiel, dass Dein obiges Argument mal wieder gegen die Wand fahren lässt.
Denksportaufgabe:

Nehmen wir mal an, dass ich heute an   Deinem See sitzte. Neben mir sitzen 16 weitere Angler und angeln wie ich auch auf Aal. Ich habe eine Top Stelle, so dass ich 17 Aale fange. Da mir 4 davon zu klein sind, lasse ich sie wieder frei. Den Rest nehme ich mit und schiebe sie in die Gefiertruhe....ja sowas gibt es zum haltbarmachen von Fisch. Auf dem Weg zum Auto frage ich bei den anderen Angler was sie gefangen haben....Die Antwort kommt von allen nichts.  

Zwischenergebnis_

Die anderen Angler habe nichts gefangen und ich 17 das bedeutet: Wenn jeder anwesende Angler einen Fisch gefangen hätte hätten wir die gleiche Ausgangslage als wenn ich alle mitnehme. 

Um die Sache noch etwas anzuheizen. Stell Dir mal vor ich habe jetzt 17 Stück gefangen und fahre statt 4 mal im Monat jetzt nur noch einmal im Monat zum Angeln. Ich spare ne Menge Sprit und ich beuge der Klimaerwärmung vor. Ja genau das hast Du absolut nicht bedacht. 

Schön das Du nur ein zwei Fische mitnimmst aber dafür mehrfach und nur für zwei Stunden zum angeln fährst. Weißt Du eigentlich was Du in unserer Umwelt anrichtest. Die Abgase aus Deinem Auto sind Schuld für die Klimaerwärmung.... Irgendwann wird es keine Fische mehr geben.....Danke.....

Na wie klingt das? Kommt dir diese Aussage irgendwie bekannt vor? Man Man ich schalte jetzt aus ich hoffe ich kann hier heute Abend wieder vernünftige Aalpostings lesen.....


----------



## macfisch (15. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Ich habe es an unseren Gewässern schon öfters beobachtet und war immer der Annahme das es die Ausnahme ist, das man soviel entnimmt. 
Leider ist der Angler der bewusst weniger fängt, die Ausnahme.

Und ja verdammt mir kocht das Blut wenn ich es sehe, das andere Leute wie oben zum Beispiel 17 Aale fangen und 13 entnehmen, da ich nicht weiss, wie man die essen will. Ja es bringt mich auf die Palme, wenn ich neben ein sitze und sehe das er zB. den 5. Fisch entnimmt, und ich erst ein und die andere ins Wasser flutschten Ausversehen. ja es bringt mich auf die Palme dumme Sprüche von anderen zuhören, wenn die sehen das man nur 1-2 Stunden am Wasser war un denn zusammenpackt. Ja es geht mir auf den Keks von anderen gefragt zu werden, obdie nicht den Fisch haben können bevor ich ihn zurücksetze da ich schon genug davon habe.


----------



## Stefan6 (15. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



xonnel schrieb:


> Schaut euch einfach mal die Aalfänge Threads der letzten Jahre an, warum beteiligen sich hier wohl immer weniger Angler mit Fangmeldungen ?
> 
> Sicherlich nicht, weil weniger geangelt bzw. gefangen wird.
> 
> Diese Nörgelei und manche Obermoralapostel vergraulen einfach viele Poster - vielleicht mal drüber nachdenken.


  |good: 
Genau so siehts aus.Wer hat schon lust Fänge zuposten,wenn solche Leute deswegen stänkern.#d


----------



## Willi90 (15. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Also ich möchte wirklich nicht irgendwie nazionalisstisch klingen, aber da zeigt sich wirklich die typisch deutsche mentalität. Nichts gegen Die Germaner allgemein...wirklich nette leute, aber bei solchen dingen die macfish schreibt, komt mir wirklich das Kotzen.


----------



## macfisch (15. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Richtig. Und hättest du nun nur 2-3 Aale entnommen, hätten die anderen wohl alle nicht aufeinmal die anderen 14 gefangen.
Richtig ich gehe so oft es geht angeln, da es ein Hobby ist und Spass bringt. 
Tiefkühltruhe? Ja hab eine aber denn kann ich gleich Fisch aus den Supermarkt essen.
Klimaerwärmung? Ist es zu spät was zu ändern, mehr als ein modernes Auto kann man nicht fahren.
Und wenn ich schon schlechte Laune bekomme, wenn ich lese das manche noch über ihr abfischen freuen, wird es bestimmt noch anderen so gehen. Und deshalb wird hier wohl weniger geschrieben.
Achso und zum leerfischen sei gesagt, das im ein Gewässer von einigen privaten Leuten, die es zusammenbefischen kein Fremderbesatz eingebracht wird, da dort extrem hohe Fangbrenzungen gelten. Hechten 2 in der Saison , wenn sie über 65cm sind und unter 80cm etc. . Da geht es das jeder Angler wenig entnehmen darf und das fischen auf die Fischart einstellen muss , wenn er sein Limit erreicht hatt.
Komischerweise wurden da 1,20+x Hechte gefangen und das unter Zeugen. Wasschweine von 30+x Pfund, sogar Zander von 1,00+x. 
Ich glaub nicht das dies n der Form möglich wäre, wenn die dort mehr entnehmen dürften.
Also die haben einen sehr guten Bestand, müssen fast nix an Besatzmassnahmen tätigen und jeder fängt da seine Fische.


----------



## fireline (15. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@all


Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Von diesen Aalen waren 13 maßig, in folgenden Größen: 38cm, 39cm, 39cm, 42cm, 44cm, 44cm, 46cm, 47cm, 51cm, 53cm, 57cm, 57cm, 61cm.



des san doch schuahbandln,unter 55cm nehm i keinen mit,is doch no nix dran,aber des is an jedem sei sach



Aalround-Spinner schrieb:


> War Gestern an der Donau und konnte von 20.30 - 22.30 Uhr 2 fette Aale und einen Brassen mit 55cm verhaften



respekt,bei uns an der donau (rgbg)schauts noch mau aus



macfisch schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich an einige  aus der Osteuropäischen Gegend die fischen würden, bis auch der letzte Fisch aus den Wasser gezogen wurde.



wo er recht hat,hat er recht 



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Diese stände Moralapostelei hier im Board geht mir langsam mächtig auf den Sack.



man darf doch seine meinung noch kundtun,wo sama den




Stefan6 schrieb:


> @ macfisch
> Vielleicht solltest Du mal das lesen,dann weist Du warum der Aalbestand zurück geht



du müsstest mal sehen was berufsfischer in einer nacht raushauen,da sagst du nur noch würg,des glaub i ned

mfg


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (15. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Ich wollte eigentlich meinen Bericht reinstellen, aber bevor ich hier wieder was reinschreibe, wo andere was zum nörgeln finden, wie von unserem kleinen Hohlkop hier, der ohne Sinn und Verstand einfach einen absoluten Blödsinn von sich gibt, lasse ich es lieber.

Es sei doch jedem bitte selber überlassen, ob er einmal 13 Stück entnimmt und nur einmal in 2 Monaten Angeln fährt oder ob jemand 5 mal in diesen 2 Monaten fährt und nur 2-3 fängt. Im Endergebnis ist das die gleiche Fischentnahme. Achso und Fisch der selbst gefangen wurde und anschließend eingefroren wurde ist nicht mit Fisch aus dem Supermarkt zu vergleichen, da diese noch mit chemicalien und Geschmacksstoffen behandelt werden, man bräuchte nur einmal auf die Zusammensetzung gucken, dann wüsste man das.

Ich würde auch keine 13 Aale entnehmen, sondern lieber 5-6 und dann ein zweites Mal fahren, schon allein wegen der Natur, da ich diese sehr schätze und mich gerne in ihr aufhalte um meinem Hobby nachzugehen, aber das sei wie gesagt jedem selbst überlassen.

Achso Mister macfisch, ich hab Recht und alle anderen nicht und ich nörgel gerne, weil ich nichts besseres zu tun habe:

Du redest die ganze Zeit davon, dass du nur dein Abendbrot fängst, aber hast du eventuell mal dran gedacht, dass er vielleicht auch nur sein Abendbrot gefangen hat? Woher willst du denn wissen wieviele Leute bei ihm zu Hause wohnen die er damit verpflegt?
Bei mir sind es zB: 5, und pro Person werden ca. 2 Aale gegessen. Du kannst also nicht von dir auf andere schließen. Wenn bei dir zu Hause nur einer ist der aal isst, ist das ja schön und gut, aber es gibt auch Familien mit mehr Personen und Bekannte, die auch gerne frischen Aal essen möchten. Oder sagst du da dann, die sollen geflligst selber angeln gehen?

ZU deinem Vorurteil gegenüber Ausländern und Jugendlichen sage ich mal lieber nichts, denn du solltest dir erstmal an deine eigene Nase fassen!

Naja, hoffe ich muss mir nicht länger deinen geistigen Dünnsch.... anhören. Geh lieber in einen Debatierclub, da würdest du besser hinpassen, damit du hier endlich die Leute in Ruhe lässt, die sich mit anderen Anglern austauschen möchten, bezüglich ihrer Fänge und Methoden.

Gut das wars dann erstmal. Fangeberichte kommen wieder, wenn die Nörgel endlich ihren Mund halten!
Meine Ausdrucksweise ist nicht die beste und ich nehme auch eventuelle Verwarnungen zur Kenntnis, ich bitte jedoch darum, dann auch etwas gegen solche "Wo hab ich was zum Nörgeln" -Leute zu unternhemen, da die das ganze schöne AB kaput machen!

Gruß Benny


----------



## Trader1667 (15. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@Ostseeangler87 

kannst Du vielleicht Deinen Bericht reinsetzen? Vielleicht bekommen wir dann wieder etwas Normalität hin??

Vielen Dank


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (15. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Joa, ist zwar nicht besonderes, aber trotzdem, Nörgler bitte per PN, damit ich sie gleich auf die Ignore Liste setzen kann, danke.

Waren gestern an nem Vereinsgewässer(bis ca 5m Tief), Wassertemperatur lag bei 10,5 °(hat mich stark gewundert, dachte es wäre schon wärmer).

Wer: 6 Ruten mit 2 Mann(Freund und ich)
Köder:Tauwurm(Natur ohne Lockstoff)
Fänge: 2 Aale von 22 und 25 cm #d, 5 Brassen, 2 Rotaugen (alles samt zurück), sozusagen also Nullnummer, zwar kein Schneider aber Nullnummer 
Besonderes: Die Luftfeuchtigekeit war enorm hoch und die Aale bissen sehr sehr vorsichtig, den einen Biss haben wir nicht mal gemerkt(Korken an der Schnur,freilaufend), der Aal hing einfach am Haken. Die Brassen waren enorm stark, noch nie so erlebt.
Heute Abend gehts nochmla los und dann wird mal KöFi probiert.


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (15. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

So,

werde heute nochmal an die selbe Stelle gehen.
Mal schauen, ob was geht. Wenn ich viel fangen sollte, werde ich es gerade posten, damit wieder ein paar neidische verlauste Trottel was zu stänkern haben :q #6 !

@ fireline:

In Regensburg müsste eigentlich mehr gehen als in Saal/Do.
Du musst es an flacheren, stömungsberuhigten Stellen versuchen. Habe auch nur Bisse am Rand gehabt.
Wurm auch unbedingt mit Ködernadel aufziehen (beugt Fehlbissen vor) und Lockstoff verwenden.

Gruß Aalround Spinner


----------



## John Doe12 (15. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Mal wieder was zu Thema

Haben in den letzten beiden Tagen 10 Aale gefangen,allerdings waren nur 4 davon zum räuchern oder braten.Ein Aal der Kategorie "Ofenrohr" ist leider entwischt

Es sind zur Zeit viele kleine Aale unterwegs hier,das einzig interessante Topköder waren Bienenmaden und nicht der gute Tauwurm.
Angeltiefe war zwischen 50cm und 1,80 m.

Nächstes WE gehts wieder los

Wenn das dämliche gemecker  nicht aufhört,werd ich auch hier aufhören meine Berichte reinzuschreiben,genau wie in nem anderen gr. Forum


----------



## Trader1667 (15. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@972631 wie Köderst Du die Bienenmaden an? Wie beim Forellenangeln in L Form? oder steckst Du eine nach der anderen drauf?


----------



## Veit (15. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hi! 
Ich wünsche allen Fängern ein fettes Petri Heil und freue mich, dass die Aale dieses Jahr schon im April so klasse laufen!

Habe gestern abend ne neue Stelle getestet, da dort aber nicht viel ging wechselte ich wieder an meinen alten Platz von den Vortagen und konnte dort noch drei Bisse verbuchen, bei denen allerdings nur ein 40er Schnürsenkel erst raus- und dann gleich wieder reinsprang.


----------



## Veit (15. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

PS: Dachte immer Osteuropäer mögen Aale nicht. |rolleyes


----------



## Dorschgreifer (15. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Nun bin ich aber fertig, was ist hier denn los. Da komme ich von einem gemütlichen Famielentag nach Hause und muß hier so etwas lesen.

Also um es einmal klar zu stellen. Ich habe 13 maßige Aale gefangen. Die 13 Aale habe ich auch ausnahmslos mitgenommen. Ich habe auch geschrieben, dass ich um 24:00 eingepackt habe, weil ich genug hatte, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Alle Aale über 50 cm Länge werden von mir geräuchert, alle anderen werden als Brataal verwertet. Somit habe ich 5 Räucheraale gefangen, die ich nach dem Einsalzen eingefroren habe bis zum nächsten Räuchern. Die restlichen 8 Aale waren Brataale und wurden am nächsten Tag komplett in die Pfanne gehauen. Und mcfisch, ob Du es glaubst oder nicht, das ist mir völlig Latte. Aber die 8 Brataale habe ich komplett verspeist und die waren echt lecker.

Ob es Dir passt oder nicht, ich werde auch in Zukunft 13 Aale mitnehmen, wenn ich diese Anzahl denn noch einmal fangen sollte. Ich fahre maximal alle 2 Wochen zum angeln, manchmal auch nur 1 mal in 2 Monaten und in deser Zeit könnte ich auch 100 Aale verspeisen, aber ich Fange diese Menge nicht.

@ Mcfisch, wenn Du nach 2 -3 Aalen aufhörst, dann ist es Deine Sache, mich interessiert es alledings nicht im Geringsten, und wie ich so gelesen habe, die meisten Schreiber hier auch nicht.

Hier in diesem Tread geht es um Fangmeldungen, wenn Du damit nicht klarkommst, dann solltest Du in solch einem Tread nicht lesen und Dich in einem Diskusionstread ausheulen.

So, und nun ist für mich Schluß, von mir kommt hier wohl keine Fangmeldung mehr. Ich habe es nicht nötig, mich von solchen Möchtegernmoralaposteln auch nur irgendwie von der Seite anmachen zu lassen.


----------



## John Doe12 (15. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@Trader

Ich zieh sie ganz normal auf nen kleinen Haken Gr. 6 ca. vom Kopf zum Schwanz.

972631


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (15. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hallo

War gestern auch an der Saale bis Mitternacht aber keinen einzigen Biss.

Hallo Veit,mache ich irgend etwas falsch das ich keinen Biss habe
also ich war an der Saale bei Nienburg 2,3 Meter raus die Montage und habe fette Tauwürmer dran gehabt. |kopfkrat


----------



## Drag (15. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Vielleicht waren sie ZU fett?


----------



## Norge Fan (15. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Ich würde es wirklich gut finden wenn alle Aalangler weiterhin ihre Fänge hier posten.Sicher nervt das ständige vom eigentlichen Thema abweichen,aber für alle dies interessiert sind diese Postings nun mal sehr wichtig und nur das zählt eigentlich.Also lasst euch nicht entmutigen und schreibt weiterhin von euren Angelerlebnissen.Petri an alle,               Gruß#h Renè


----------



## Jochen83 (15. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Norge Fan schrieb:


> Ich würde es wirklich gut finden wenn alle Aalangler weiterhin ihre Fänge hier posten.Sicher nervt das ständige vom eigentlichen Thema abweichen,aber für alle dies interessiert sind diese Postings nun mal sehr wichtig und nur das zählt eigentlich.Also lasst euch nicht entmutigen und schreibt weiterhin von euren Angelerlebnissen.Petri an alle,               Gruß#h Renè



dem kann ich nur voll und ganz zustimmen#6 , letztendlich geht es doch in diesem Board ums Angeln


----------



## Trader1667 (15. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@972631 vielen dank für das Foto das sieht ja aus wie gemalt....Ich probiere es morgen Abend auch mal aus.....


----------



## Forellenseeprofi (15. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

War von Vorgestern auf Gestern in Köln auf der Promenade zum Rheinangel direkt vor dem theater und habe 3 barben, 2 aale,5 barsche ,1zander und 1 wller von 30 cm gefangen obwohl freitag der 13. war !!Petri heian alle die angeln fahren.


----------



## Trophybass2008 (15. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Norge Fan schrieb:


> Ich würde es wirklich gut finden wenn alle Aalangler weiterhin ihre Fänge hier posten.Sicher nervt das ständige vom eigentlichen Thema abweichen,aber für alle dies interessiert sind diese Postings nun mal sehr wichtig und nur das zählt eigentlich.Also lasst euch nicht entmutigen und schreibt weiterhin von euren Angelerlebnissen.Petri an alle,               Gruß#h Renè


  |good:  genau! Darum#a gehts doch nur hier!#6
Und das mit den Neider und Nörgler... naja ohne die ist es langweilig!!:mLasst uns alle friedlich miteinander leben!!:m:m


----------



## Kuschi777 (15. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Trophybass2008 schrieb:


> |good: genau! Darum#a gehts doch nur hier!#6
> Und das mit den Neider und Nörgler... naja ohne die ist es langweilig!!:mLasst uns alle friedlich miteinander leben!!:m:m


 



Genau meine Meinung.


----------



## The_Pitbull (15. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Richtig


----------



## angelndes_sofa (15. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Gestern konnte ich gegen 22 Uhr einen 45er Aal auf selbst gefangene Tauwürmer + Aalkiller fangen #6

Gebissen haben sie wie bekloppt.hatte bestimmt 10-12 Bisse,konnte aber nur einen verwandeln.Naja immerhin nech ?


----------



## bennie (15. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Ich hatte 5:1

War aber ok fürn Anfang, Petri Heil!


----------



## Sonarmeister (15. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Gestern von 21:00 - 01:00Uhr an der Oste
5 Aale 73, 55, 47 und 2x <40cm auf Tauwurm+Jodtinktur verhaftet.
2 Hammerbisse gleich zu Anfang anfängerhaft versemmelt, na ja die Aalsaison ist noch jung.

Ach ja, Leute bleibt beim Thema oder eröffnet einen neuen Trööt


----------



## Großfischjäger (15. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Konnte gestern auch 3 Aale (40-50 cm)
überlisten.
ein weiterer  Brocken is leider Entkommen. 

Köder war Tauwurm mit Aalkiller.
Gewäser war der Rhein an einer flachen Kiesbank.
Jetzt hab ich schon mehr Aale gefang  als in den letzten 2 Jahren zusammen. :q

Irgendwie wollten se da net so richtig. #d


----------



## macfisch (15. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

So wenn Dorschgreifer und co nicht ihre Beleidigungen lassen, werde ich das ein Mode melden. Wir sind hier ein freies Land und jeder darf seine Meinung äußern und ich sagte es, wie ich es sehe. Zum Glück handeln nicht alle Angler so wie ihr, sondern entnehmen mit Verstand. Aalfänge interessieren mich auch und die Berichte hier zu lesen überbrückt die angelfreie Zeit recht angenehm.

Ich war heute auch los auf Aal, aber heute lief nix an der Stelle von Freitag(der Fangbericht sollte noch kommen, aber
als Nörgler,Stänker, Banause und was hie rnoch so fiel an Beleidigungen, habe ich keine Lust drauf die Fotos etc. rüberzuziehen und hochzuladen), aber auf Aal geschneidert.
Auf Mais lief es etwas besser, und ich hatte 2 saghafte Zupfer, wo ich eine schöne Schleie vermutet habe.
Kurz vor 22 Uhr ging es denn aber rund, die Rute machte Alarm und ich schlug an. Was rauskam war einer der grössten Forellen die dies Jahr dort gefangen wurden.


----------



## Trophybass2008 (15. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Wir sind hier ein freies Land und jeder darf seine *Meinung* äußern und ich sagte es, wie ich es sehe.
Ja Genau und nicht beleidigung:[Das erinnert mich an einige Jugendliche und den Leuten aus der Osteuropäischen Gegend die fischen würden, bis auch der letzte Fisch aus den Wasser gezogen wurde.]
Lass die doch! Die haben auch Ihren Beitrag bezahlt und denken das die dafür auch fischen dürfen.
Und wenn du findest das du mit 3 Aalen auskommst, ist doch Ok!! Und wenn einer mit 13 auskommt ist doch auch Ok(für Ihn) Ich weiss nicht wieso man sich so aufregen muss!
Nicht alle sind einer Meinung und das ist gut so! 
Aber Panik und Stress machen deswegen....
Es gibt doch bessere Hobbys!! 
Du wirst nicht junger sag ich nur! 
In diesem Sinne Gute Nacht!

P.S Aber das mit Berichten von dir da freue Ich mich  auch drauf!


----------



## Torro (16. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@McFisch
Melde diese Beiträge einem Mod und Freu dich!
Von Mir aus können Mich die Mod´s auch sperren,damit habe Ich kein Problem !
Langsam habe Ich aber Mit dir eines !!

Hast du die Weisheit mit Löffeln Gefressen ???


Geh Fischen Und mach ja Bloß keinen Köder Ran,ein Fisch könnte ja Beissen !


Leut´s,Dieses Forum hat für mich keinen Wert !
Für jeden Fang muss man sich Rechtfertigen!

Ich werd einen Dreck tun und hier Irgendwelche Fänge Posten !

Demnächst bin Ich Hier ein Rotaugenkiller!!!
 Manche Leute sollten hier wohl besser zu "PETRA" vergesst aber nicht eure Ruten abzugeben !

Übrigens @McFisch
Siehe mal meine Sig. bzgl. Meinung und Meinungsfreiheit !


----------



## Stefan6 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Torro schrieb:


> @McFisch
> 
> Hast du die Weisheit mit Löffeln Gefressen ???


Anscheinend nicht,da er selbst nicht weis,wie Fisch richtig verwertet wird :
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1546417&postcount=1 :m
Aber Aalangeln gehen#d #d


----------



## Torro (16. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Stefan6 schrieb:


> Anscheinend nicht,da er selbst nicht weis,wie Fisch richtig verwertet wird :
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1546417&postcount=1 :m
> Aber Aalangeln gehen#d #d



Oha,Wenn er das Liest bekommst du aber Aber Ärger :q

Nachdem Ich aber diesen Link aufgerufen habe,"Lieber" @ McFisch besser Still sein !!!


----------



## Trophybass2008 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Also jetzt bin Ich baff!
nasowas ....


----------



## Grundangler85 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@macfisch
Überleg mal warum in ganz Deutschland bzw. ganz Europa der Aal überall rückläufig ist ? Frag mal bitte die ganzen Leute die mit ihren Schiffen Tonnenweise Glasaale fangen und die dann inne Dose packen und die werden als Delikatesse verkauft.
Angler haben damit so gut wie gar nix zu tun. Klar sind auch die ganzen Turbinen und so mitschuld aber am meisten sinds die Glasaalfischer hast du dazu schonmal ein bericht gesehn wie dort Tonnenweise Glasaale gefangen werden ???


so jetzt mal zum Thema zurück :q 

war gestern auf Aal hatte 4 schöne bisse auf halben Tauwurm mit Aalkiller Lockstoff natürlich konnte aber leider nur einen verwerten ca. 35 cm der durfte wieder schwimmen.

Kommen bei euch die Bisse auch noch so zarghaft oder haun die schon richtig rein ?


----------



## Torro (16. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Trophybass2008 schrieb:


> Also jetzt bin Ich baff!
> nasowas ....




;+|kopfkrat;+|kopfkrat

Warum ??


----------



## Trophybass2008 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

macfisch und aale! Ich glaube das ist ein Thema für sich.


----------



## Veit (16. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Zur Abwechslung mal ne Fangmeldung:

Vorhin versuchte ich es gemeinsam mit "Angelopa" Dietmar wieder an unserer schönen Stelle. Didi meint ja sogar es wäre die schönste Angelstelle, die ich ihm bisher gezeigt habe. Als ich etwas verspätet ankam, wunderte ich mich schon, dass er zwar schon auf seinem Stuhl saß, aber seine Angeln noch im Futteral lagen. "Du musst heute für mich angeln, ich genieße einfach nur die Natur, das ist hier einfach traumhaft" So ist er eben! :m  In der Tat: Ein toller Sonnenuntergang, schon fast alle grün drumherum, die Ukeleis schnappten sich kleine Fliegen von der Oberfläche und etwas abseits sprangen immer wieder große Karpfen. Letztere holen wir uns demnächst auch noch. :q  Naja, aber ich konnte ihn dann doch noch zum Auslegen der Ruten bewegen. 
Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Das Angeln war durchaus spannend, denn es gab heute wieder ziemlich viele Bisse, aber leider mit einer Ausnahme alles Fehlbisse. Zum verrückt werde. Teilweise ruckte es richtig kräftig an den Ruten, aber die Würmer waren beim Kontrollieren manchmal sogar völlig unversehrt oder nur leicht angeknabbert.
Die Ausnahme hatte an einer meiner beiden Ruten auf Tauwurm + Aalkiller gebissen, war richtig schön fett und 72 cm lang, durfte aber nicht mich sondern Didi nach Hause begleiten.


----------



## Torro (16. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Trophybass2008 schrieb:


> macfisch und aale! Ich glaube das ist ein Thema für sich.



Besser  mal Nachfragen


----------



## Torro (16. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@Veith
Bist Mutig hier noch Fangmeldungen zu Posten !
Obwohl Ich Kein Problem damit habe


----------



## Jochen83 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@veit 
klasse Fisch den ihr da habt. :m


----------



## Trophybass2008 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Veit!
Also du kommst ja mit Apparaten an sage ich dir!
Ich glaube  du solltest mir auch mal den Platz zeigen


----------



## Nauke (16. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Trophybass2008 schrieb:


> Veit!
> Also du kommst ja mit Apparaten an sage ich dir!
> Ich glaube  du solltest mir auch mal den Platz zeigen



Dito:m 

konnte heute nur einen 45 Spitzkopf verhaften|wavey:


----------



## Torro (16. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Fein,es geht zurück zu den Fängen!

Und bitte lieber McFisch,es geht um FÄNGE nicht um anderes!

Den anderen ,ein Dickes Petri!

Für mich wird es auch Zeit loszugehen,Leider gibt es grade Familiäre Dinge die ,für Mich Persönlich, Wichtiger sind.

Sollte jemand Erklärungen wollen,bitte Schön,kurze PN genügt.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (16. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Ich glaube ich muss mal Fotounterricht bei Veit nehmen.
Bei Ihm sehen 72er Aale wesentlich grösser aus als bei mir.#6


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

So, wir waren heute Nacht, wie angekündigt, erneut los.

Gewässer: Stehendes Gewässer bis ca 3 Meter tief
Köder: Tauwurm(ohne Lockstoff), KöFi
Zeit: 18.00-03.00 Uhr
Fangzeit: 22.30-01.00
Fang: David: 2 Aale (54cm,58cm), 2 Karauschen(schwimmen wieder) ; Ich: 1 Schuppenkarpfen (35cm schwimmt wieder)

War ein sehr schöner Abend mit 2 für uns maßigen Breitköppen. Beide auf Wurm gefangen, hatten aber auch 2 Bisse auf KöFi und in dem Gewässer sind keine Welse oder Hechte. Noch 3 Bisse auf Tauwurm verhauen. Die Bisse der 2 Aale kamen erst sehr vorsichtig und dann sind sie abgezogen. Würd am liebsten morgen gleich wieder los, aber wird leider nichts draus 

Wieder mal ein fettes Petri an Veith!


----------



## Holger (16. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

So, kleiner aaliger Bericht vom Weekend.....
Am Samstag war ich mit meinem Bruder an einem 50 cm flachen Kanal.......kaum war die 1. Rute um halb 9 im Wasser, kam auch schon der 1. Biß, der sich als Aal von 63 cm entpuppte.....und es ging weiter......wir fingen von 20-30 bis 0-30 neun Aale von 45 cm bis zu den o.g. 63 cm, 5 von den 9 Aalen waren 55 +. Ein super Abend, der leider vorzeitig beendet werden musste da mein Bruder Koch ist und am nächsten Tag morgens arbeiten musste. Ein paar Aale mehr wären es wohl geworden, da auch beim Einpacken noch Bisse kamen. Kurzum, es war ein toller Aalabend, der zu früh endete für unseren Geschmack. Aber Arbeit geht vor....
Gestern Abend war ich am gleichen Gewässer, aber eine andere Stelle wo es etwas tiefer war. So 70-80 cm. Etwas weiter saß ein Angelkollege, den ich kurz zu einem Pläuschen besuchte.....beim Reden bekam er einen Biß, der sich als Monsterschleie entpuppte. Die Tinca, von mir gekeschert war sagenhafte 56 cm lang. Hab noch nie so eine fette Schleie gesehen......nur 2 Minuten später hat er an der nächsten Rute wieder einen Biß, was ihm eine Schleie von 47 cm bescherte......Wahnsinn !!!
Langsam machte ich mich wieder auf zu meinen Ruten, und siehe da auch meine Pose tänzelte, um dann im Eiltempo abzuziehen.......ihr werdets kaum raten, auch ne Schleie !!! Und wieder eine Brumme von sagenhaften 51 cm....auch ich hatte eine dicke Moosgrüne gefangen !!!! Der Abend war jetzt schon ein voller Erfolg, aber noch war es ja nicht dunkel......
Ich fing bis halb 12 noch 3 Aale von 40, 50 und 55 cm.......und hatte noch einige Bisse dazu. Auch gestern, nicht zuletzt bzw. vor allem wegen der gewaltigen Schleie ein unvergesslicher Abend !!! 


PS petri allen Fängern !!! Top !!! #6


----------



## ChrisHH (16. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@Holger
meine Frage vom 14. noch mal schnell kopiert...:

Wie angelst Du denn in so flachen Bereichen?#c
Wenn ich so richtig mitgelesen habe Wurmstück an 2g Pose (auf Grund aufliegen lassen?)
Nimmst Du dann nen normales Knicklicht oder scheucht das schon in so flachem Wasser? Oder besser mini Knickl. oder andere Farbe z.B. rot?|kopfkrat

P.Setri zur schönen Schleie


----------



## bärchen (16. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

MacFish hat vollkommen recht, auch wenn das hier niemandem paßt:

Wer soviel Aale mitnimmt und dann nichtmal weiß, wie diese auszunehmen , bzw. zu verwerten sind, der ist nur "fischgeil". So Leute gibt es leider viel zu oft...


----------



## fantazia (16. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

läuft ja schon ganz gut bei euch.
petri an alle fänger#6.


----------



## Trophybass2008 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



bärchen schrieb:


> hat vollkommen recht, auch wenn das hier niemandem paßt:
> 
> Wer soviel Aale mitnimmt und dann nichtmal weiß, wie diese auszunehmen , bzw. zu verwerten sind, der ist nur "fischgeil". So Leute gibt es leider viel zu oft...


Sorry aber wer kann den keinen Aal ausnehmen?MacFish!!!!


----------



## Lengangler (16. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Einfach traurig:So schöne Fangmeldungen und alles wird kaputtgeredet!!

Fangposting und sinnloses Gelaber wechseln sich immer schön ab|bla: Leute, bleibt doch einfach weg!! 
Dieser Thread könnte halb so lang sein, wenn man das lesen dürfte was er vermuten lässt.

Petri zu den letzten Fängen!!
War gestern Abend von 8-10 kurz zum Sielzug, hatte 4 schöne Bisse, konnte leider keinen verwerten.
Bleibe aber dran....


----------



## Stefan6 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



bärchen schrieb:


> MacFish hat vollkommen recht, auch wenn das hier niemandem paßt:
> 
> Wer soviel Aale mitnimmt und dann nichtmal weiß, wie diese auszunehmen , bzw. zu verwerten sind, der ist nur "fischgeil". So Leute gibt es leider viel zu oft...


Na dann lese mal richtig,wer das nicht kann   http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1546417&postcount=1  :m


----------



## fantazia (16. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

tja hauptsache bärchen hat wieder was zum meckern#d


----------



## Sonax (16. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Ich war gestern auch los
Angelzeit: 19-23 Uhr
am Fluss, an einer Bachmünding
Köder: Tauwurm
Resultat: Nicht eine Zupfter #c 

Zwar hab ich an dieser Stelle noch nie auf Aal geangelt, konnte letztes Jahr aber ein paar 100 Meter weiter jede Menge Schlagen verhaften...

Naja ich werds wohl demnächst nochma an einem anderen gewässer probieren


----------



## Trophybass2008 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Lengangler schrieb:


> *Einfach traurig*:So schöne Fangmeldungen und alles wird kaputtgeredet!!
> 
> Fangposting und sinnloses Gelaber wechseln sich immer schön ab|bla: Leute, bleibt doch einfach weg!!
> Dieser Thread könnte halb so lang sein, wenn man das lesen dürfte was er vermuten lässt.


|good: gebe dir völlig recht!
Rate mal wesewegen wir hier lesen? Bestimmt nicht wegen dem Gelaber!!


----------



## hannes (16. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Trophybass2008 schrieb:


> |good: gebe dir völlig recht!
> Rate mal wesewegen wir hier lesen? Bestimmt nicht wegen dem Gelaber!!





SO und nicht anders sehe ich das auch #6


----------



## Nauke (16. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Lengangler schrieb:


> Einfach traurig:So schöne Fangmeldungen und alles wird kaputtgeredet!!
> 
> Fangposting und sinnloses Gelaber wechseln sich immer schön ab|bla: Leute, bleibt doch einfach weg!!
> Dieser Thread könnte halb so lang sein, wenn man das lesen dürfte was er vermuten lässt.
> ...



|good:

@Holger,

bitte doch mal einen Mod das ganze Gelaber hier rauszulöschen.


----------



## Holger (16. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



ChrisHH schrieb:


> @Holger
> meine Frage vom 14. noch mal schnell kopiert...:
> 
> Wie angelst Du denn in so flachen Bereichen?#c
> ...


 
Genau so angel ich. Knicklichter nehme ich ganz normale, hat keine nachgewiesene Scheuchwirkung. |rolleyes


----------



## Forellenseeprofi (16. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Ich habe gestern in der Verse (einem Grossen Baggersee einen 86cm Breitkopfaal gefangen der ging beim forellenangeln mit dem kölfi auf den köfi der köfi war 7-8 cm gross und hat gekämpft wien meter hecht !!!petri heil an alle die angeln fahren wollen !!!


----------



## gründler (16. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Holger schrieb:


> Genau so angel ich. Knicklichter nehme ich ganz normale, hat keine nachgewiesene Scheuchwirkung. |rolleyes


In sehr klaren Gewässern können gelbe lichter sehr wohl scheuchen.Rot kann von vielen Tieren nicht wahr genommen werden zb.Würmer suchen, mit hellem licht weg,mit roten bleiben sie liegen,ich könnte dir noch etliche beispiele nennen das Rot von sehr vielen Tieren nicht wahr genommen wird(Jagd bei Nacht auf Schwarzwild,nur mit Rotlicht) Füchse können Rot auch nur schwerr wahr nehmen usw usw.Und aus eigenen erfahrungen sind Rote Knickis besser als gelbe was flache klare Gewässer betrifft.
Ich selber benutze nur noch rote Knickis egal wo ich Fische,ist auch angenehmer fürs Auge.#h


----------



## Holger (16. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



gründler schrieb:


> In sehr klaren Gewässern können gelbe lichter sehr wohl scheuchen.Rot kann von vielen Tieren nicht wahr genommen werden zb.Würmer suchen, mit hellem licht weg,mit roten bleiben sie liegen,ich könnte dir noch etliche beispiele nennen das Rot von sehr vielen Tieren nicht wahr genommen wird(Jagd bei Nacht auf Schwarzwild,nur mit Rotlicht) Füchse können Rot auch nur schwerr wahr nehmen usw usw.Und aus eigenen erfahrungen sind Rote Knickis besser als gelbe was flache klare Gewässer betrifft.
> Ich selber benutze nur noch rote Knickis egal wo ich Fische,ist auch angenehmer fürs Auge.#h


 
Musst mein Posting auch richtig lesen..... 

Ich habe nicht gesagt das die Aale das nicht wahrnehmen können, sondern das es bei MIR keine Scheuchwirkung hatte. Mein Bruder fischte mir Knicklichtern eines No Name Herstellers, ebenso ein Kumpel mit dem ich letzte Woche los war.Die leuchteten sehr schwach, besser fingen beide nicht...
PS Unsere ostfriesischen Kanäle haben alle sehr sauberes Wasser in der Qualität, aber klares Wasser ist was anderes.....an einer Kiesgrube würde ich mir auch Gedanken machen.
Aber bevor ich bei Wind & Wellen auf die schlecht sichtbaren roten Knickis glotze, nehm ich lieber ne Scheuchwirkung in Kauf...:m


----------



## Sven-Z (16. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hi!

Ich war am Freitag von 19 -24 Uhr und hatte nur einen Biss auf halben Tauwurm kurz vor dem Einpacken.

Was mich extrem gestört hat waren die Fledermäuse, die mein gelbes Knicklicht auf der linken Rute attackiert haben. 
An der rechten Rute mit dem roten Licht hatte ich Ruhe. Habt Ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? 

Gruß

Sven


----------



## Trader1667 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@Sven-Z  

Ich habe jedesmal beim Aalangeln das gleiche Problem es liegt aber nicht daran, dass sie auf Dein Knicklicht gehen sondern in die Schnur fliegen. Sie arbeiten mit einem "Radar" und sind fast blind


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hi Sven-z solche Erfahrungen hat ich bisher noch nicht...ab und zu fliegt eine mal durch die Seene oder gegen die Rute aber direkte Attacken hatte ich noch nie. hm


----------



## Benny1982 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Die Fledermäuse hier sind genauso Sie attackieren die Schnur und fliegen nicht einfach so rein denke ich, die dünne schnur wird wohl ähnliche signale zurückwerfen wie Insekten.

Jedenfalls denke ich wenn sie hängen bleiben würden wäre mindestens eine abgestürtzt nachdem ich den Bügel an der rolle zu hatte  Aber nix da immer wieder geht der Bißanzeiger


----------



## Sonax (16. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

nervig sind die Fledermäuse wenn du in der dämmerung mit der fliegenrute angeln willst


----------



## Sven-Z (16. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Interessanterweise hatte ich auf der rechten Rute mit rotem Knicklicht geflochtene drauf, evtl lags daran. Auf jeden Fall extrem nervig, weil man oft nicht weiss,ob es ein Biss war oder nicht.


----------



## Trader1667 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@Sven-Z sehe es doch mal positiv....Der Angelabend wird nicht langweilig........

So ich werde dann auch mal langsam meine Ruten fertig machen und dann gehts wieder zum Aale ärgern.......


----------



## Sven-Z (16. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

An Adrenalin mangelt es nicht wenns bimmelt . Würde jetzt auch gerne los, muss leider arbeiten :-(


----------



## Benny1982 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Bei mir dauerts auch noch ein bisschen aber los gehts heute auf jedenfall nochmal


----------



## FischAndy1980 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Gestern war ich mit mein Kumpel nach einigen erfolglosen Aal ansitzen in diesem Jahr, mal an einen anderen Gewässer angeln...
und da bissen dann auch endlich mal ein paar Aale.


*Gewässer:* ist ein größerer Teich der meist sehr flach, schlammig und Krautreich ist und vom Hubschrauber aus gesehen so aussieht wie ein Labyrinth aus Wasser ,Landteilen mit Bäumen im und am Wasser und kleineren Inseln.

*Datum:* 15.04.07

*Zeit:* 20 - 3 Uhr !

*Köder :* Mistwurmbündel

*Tiefe :* 50cm 

*Wetter :* war angenehm warm die Nacht, windstill und Sternenklar


*Beisszeit, Beisverhalten und Fänge:* 
Insgesamt hatte mein Kumpel 2 Aale(1xca65, 1xca75cm und richtig fett).
Ich hatte 5 Aale, wovon 2 Strippen wieder schwimmen durften und die andern 3 Aale (73, 64, 54cm) nun in der Tiefkühltruhe schlafen. Die Aale hatten in der Dämmerung angefangen zu beissen. Gebissen hatte es ununterbrochen die ganze Nacht lang bis 3Uhr hindurch, auch ein paar Aalaussteiger waren dabei, man merkte noch das schlagen unter Wasser. Man brauchte nicht lange warten und die Aale zogen beim Biss mit den 3 Gramm Posen gleich los und waren alles andere als Vorsichtig. Alle Aale hatten die Haken alle tief im Hals. Gebissen hatten nebenbei noch viele Brassen von bis zu 50cm mit teilweise Laichausschlag am Kopf, große Rotfedern, 1 Güster, 1 Schleie von ca 30cm und etliche Fehlbisse. Ausserdem hatte ich eine Giebel die so hochrückig wie eine Karausche war, von nachgemessenen 45cm ! Mein Kumpel konnte 2 Giebel fangen von 39 und 41cm.


*Besonderheiten:* hatten das Senkennetz zu Hause vergessen, also konnten wir die Aale nur mit Wurm beangeln...
es hat überall im Wasser in der Nacht geraubt. Nächstes Wochenende gehts dann wieder los


----------



## Eisfischer (16. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hallo Leute,

Nachdem gestern nur 4 Brassen verhaftet wurden werden wir es heute Abend  noch mal  versuchen.Mal sehen ob was geht.

Allen ein Petri Heil
Eisfischer


----------



## Norge Fan (16. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Super,endlich überwiegen wieder die Postings über die Aalfänge und die lassen sich auch wirklich sehen.Petri allen Fängern.Hab selber leider gerade nicht so viel Zeit zum Angeln,aber der Sommer ist ja noch lang .Gruß#h René


----------



## Aalsucher29 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Moin.

Einige schreiben hier sie angeln mit Tauwurm und Jodtinktur!?!?!;+

Was bewirkt es,wie gut ist es geeignet,wie wende ich es am besten an und wo bekomme ich das richtige Zeug her?

Habe bisher nur den guten alten Aalkiller benutzt.

Gruß Aalsucher29


----------



## macfisch (16. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Also hier im See beissen die Aale ganz unterschiedlich, manche haken sich selbst nach 1 Meter Schnur und denn Anschlag und andere lassen den Köder los, sobald der kleinste Wiederstand da ist.
Aber das Schleienproblem gibt es auch hier, statt Aale beissen die Tincas dadrauf. 
Ich werde es nächstes Wochenende mal im Fliessgewässer auf Aal versuchen, eine kleine sehr verwachsene Bucht, wo 2-3 alte Boote liegen. Ist nicht in der Hauptströumng erwärmt sich schneller und die Beutefische stehen auch da.
Mich würd mal interessieren ob die Aale aus der Elbe schon laufen? Vor 3 Wochen war es eine Nullnummer auf die Schleimer, ohne Biss etc. .

Man man da wird man schon angemacht, weil man eine Frage betrefflich des Aals und dessen Verwertung gestellt hatt. 
Toll ... .


----------



## The_Pitbull (16. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Macfish lass es doch einfach auf sich beruhen,und zum eigentlichen Thema übergehen ok.


----------



## Steph75 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@Holger.Das sind ja sagenhafte Schleien.Super.Glückwunsch.
Der Angelkollege den du da getroffen hast,war das Frerich?Der wollt meinens wissens am Samstag nämlich auch angeln gehen.Wie ihr das jetzt so früh im Jahr schon mit den Aalen hinbekommt ist ja kaum zu fassen.Ich war gestern noch los,bis 23.30 Uhr und hab nur ne Stricknadel gefangen,muss wohl an meinen Angelplätzen liegen(oder ich bin zu doof).Wahrscheinlich bin ich durch meine ganze Bootsangelei irgentwie nicht mehr up to date.Ich kannte früher eigentlich ne ganze Hand voll guter Aalplätze aber da geht zumindest im Moment noch nicht wirklich viel.Geb mir doch bitte mal ein paar Tipps,ihr macht mich mit euerer Aalfangerei ganz wuschig.Ich nehm dich als Gegenleistung im Herbst auch gern mal mit aufs Boot nen paar Glasaugen fangen.
P.S Unternimm mal etwas gegen diese Dauernörgler.Kaum ist man mal nen Tag nicht hier im Board,schon muss man etliche Seiten durchblättern,in denen nür gemeckert wird,und wenn mal einer wieder zum Thema zurückwill wird kaum zu den Fängen gratuliert sondern ständig weitergemeckert.Ich fang im Moment auch nichts,aber ich steh dazu und nerve andere Glückliche Fänger(Glückwunsch an alle,tolle Berichte,tolle Fische)nicht mit meinen Neid.
Mfg. Stephan


----------



## ChrisHH (16. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Holger schrieb:


> Genau so angel ich. Knicklichter nehme ich ganz normale, hat keine nachgewiesene Scheuchwirkung. |rolleyes



Thx for the info und weiter viel Petri#6


----------



## bennie (16. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Gute Fänge!
An alles die nicht so erfolgreich waren: Kopf hoch Leute, das wird schonnoch anlaufen, ist ja erst Saisonbeginn


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (17. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Nabend, war bis ebend auch noch mal nen Versuch am See wagen..am Abend haben die Barsche gebissen und Nachts gabs nur einen Querläufer.. das Wasser ist am Ufer schon richtig warm min.15c würd ich sagen aber anscheinend ist es noch nicht in größere Tiefe vorgedrungen. Petri Heil 22


----------



## hannes (17. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

#:  nix wars.

Gestern von 19.00 - 23.30 h vergeblich an der Rur bei Dremmen gehockt.


----------



## drathy (17. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Ich war gestern auch noch mal los gewesen. Da, wo Samstag noch 4 Aale + einige Bisse zu holen waren, gab es gestern lediglich einen zaghaften Zupfer...

Weiß nicht, ob es am Wetterumschwung lag oder daran, dass der Wind gestern kühl von der Küste kam...war jedenfalls nichts zu machen...


----------



## Hamburgspook (17. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Moin,

gestern abend Kanal um die Ecke, von 19.30 Uhr bis 22.30 Uhr .

2 Bisse 2 Meter vom Ufer.
Sonst nüscht.

Gruß
Spook


----------



## Trader1667 (17. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Moin es ist echt unglaublich. Ich war gestern auch los. Dort wo ich die letzten Tage Bisse bekam lief gestern auch absolut nix. 

Wenn ich mir die anderen Postings durchlese haben andere wie drathi ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht. Hat jemand mitgeschrieben ob wir vielleicht gestern einen anderen Luftdruck oder ähnliches gehabt haben? Wäre ja wirklich mal interessant zu erfahren was gestern los war.....


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (17. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Das nenne ih echt mal n Zufall, auch wir hatten vorgestern 2 Aale und noch weitere Aalbisse, aber gestern war auch bei uns ne komplette Nullnummer an der gleichen Stelle!


----------



## The_Pitbull (17. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hallo werde es  heute auch mal versuchen an einem Teich der einen zufluß zu einer bäke hat,durch ein entwässerrungsrohr.Bin gestern dort gewesen und habe Blutmehl und Aalpallets an einer stelle eingeworfen.Habe dort letztes jahr noch einen gekriegt von 75cm und 3pfund.Werde morgen ordentlich berichten.Gruß Holger


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (17. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Na dann wünsch ich dir mal Petri Heil und mehr Erfolg als wir gestern alle hatten!


----------



## Dorschi (17. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Gestern Abend Saisonauftakt mit einem Saaleschleicher 63 cm


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (17. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Na wenigstens einer der gestern gefangen hat! Petri zur Schlange! Ich hoffe ich kann nächste Woche auch wieder los!


----------



## Trader1667 (17. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Na toll Dorschi Du musst wieder aus der reihe tanzen 

Nein im ernst Digges Petri auch von mir.....

Ich habe noch ein paar Tage Urlaub und werde wohl auch morgen wieder los......


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (17. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Ich glaub es liegt daran das Gestern der letzte heiße Tag wie die Tage davor war und über Nacht schon ne leicht Abkühlung kam. Es wird ja die nächsten Tage etwas kühler.Also ich fands gestern Nacht frischer als die 2-3 Nächte davor!!!


----------



## con100 (17. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hi Leute,hab gestern meine erste Aalnacht gehabt.Ich war am Rhein bei Emmerich (Segelflugplatz).Erste Bisse kamen um 22.30 Uhr.Konnte dann bis 0.30 zwei fette Schlangen landen wobei ich noch drei schöne Bisse hatte.Leider aussteiger,heul.Wasser ist aber noch Arschkalt.Bis denne.Micha...   Ps:1)64cm,2)68cm         Ach ja,Fotos kann nur der machen der die Cam nich im Auto liegen läßt,Ärger!!!!


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (17. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Fand ich auch und der Nebel hat gefehlt. Außerdem hatte ich das Gefühl als wenn es gestern heller war als die Tage davor, aber ich denke, da können wir jetzt lange spekulieren und werden doch nicht auf den Grund kommen!

Petri zu den 2 fetten Schlangen!


----------



## Janni WST (17. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

ich werde es heute abend auch noch mal probieren. das wetter ist zwar nicht so dolle aber schaun wir mal.


----------



## nava (17. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hallo zusammen,
wenn man hier seit Wochen mitliest, wird man langsam neidisch.........
will es heute abend auch mal probieren.
Kenne mich jedoch hier in der Gegend noch nicht so gut aus.
Evtl hat ja jemand nen heißen Tip für mich was die Fließgewässer (Leine/Kanal)in und um Hannover betrifft.
Bin für jede Antwort dankbar.

Übrigens hatten wir gestern Neumond, vielleicht ist das die Erklärung für die Nichtfänge??

Gruss nava


----------



## Dorschi (17. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Eher nicht! Vollmond währe eine Erklärung!


----------



## Trader1667 (17. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Also Nava statt PM schreibe ich erstmal hier ins Board Du bekommst aber noch ne PM (versprochen)

Also in Hannover speziell kenne ich mich bezüglich Aal leider nicht so gut aus.

Aber sehr gute Fänge kann ich jedes Jahr hier verzeichnen:

Fuhse (speziell beim Aalangeln gibt es meistens eine Überraschung) Gastkarten gibt es z.B. bei Olidi 

Mittellandkanal kenne ich nur von früher und da ist die Peiner Strecke sehr interessant (meiner Meinung nach ist es aber noch ein wenig zu früh fürn Kanal) Gastkarten gibt es z.B. bei Olidi

Forellensee bei Morich ich fahre jedes Jahr je nach Zeit zweimal nur auf Aal. Er hatte früher mal Aale eingesetzt, die sich über die Jahre kräftig den Bauch vollgeschlagen haben. Mein persönlicher Rekord lag bei 1 Meter und 4 cm. Das ist allerdings schon 6 Jahre her.....
Es ist aber wirklich Glückssache einen Aal zu erwischen....aber wenn----> dann ist es ein Ofenrohr

Aller um Celle:
Mein lieblings Aalgewässer. Ich habe hier früher Wochenlang nur den Aalen nachgestellt. (Schon praktisch wenn die Tante direkt an der Aller wohnt von 6 Wochen Sommerferien war ich mindestens 3 nur bei ihr)

Absolute Hot Spots sind in Oldau vor und nach dem Wasserkraftwerk da ist es allerdings kein ruhiges Angeln weil sich an lauen Sommerabenden ca. 15 Angler tummeln. Außerdem braucht man schweres Gerät. Unter 120 Gramm Blei geht dort nix. Dafür sind in einer Nacht zwischen 2 und 8 Aalen drin.....

Für die Aller bekommst Du auch Gastkarten wenn Du in keinem Verein bist. 

Fotos vom Wasserkraftwerk in Oldau gibt es hier:

http://www.oldau.de/     einfach auf Wasserkraftwerk und ---> weiter klicken

Wehnser See bei Wehnsen auch ein sehr interessantes Aalgewässer


----------



## xonnel (17. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Wenn Du die Möglichkeit hast, in der Leine zu angeln, würde ich hier mein Glück versuchen. Die Leine hat einen recht guten Aalbestand. Ober- und unterhalb der Wehre sind im allgemeinen fängige Stellen. Die Ihme oberhalb am Krankenhaus Siloah ist auch gut, allerdings ist derzeit noch das Schützenfest im Gange.

Ausserhalb des Stadtgebietes liegt die Leine teilweise sehr tief im Flussbett, hier brauchst du einen langen (4m) Kescher.

Gestern Abend erzählte mir ein Vereinkollege von derzeit guten Fängen am MLK, allerdings angele ich dort eher selten auf Aal.

Viel Glück





nava schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> wenn man hier seit Wochen mitliest, wird man langsam neidisch.........
> will es heute abend auch mal probieren.
> Kenne mich jedoch hier in der Gegend noch nicht so gut aus.
> ...


----------



## Trophybass2008 (17. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Einfach Geil! Nur Aal Postings! So gefällt es mir in diesem Trööt! Allen *Dickes Petri* und *weiter *so!!!
Leider muss Ich erst bis WE warten die Arbeit ruft!!!!


----------



## nava (17. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Danke erstmal für Eure Infos.
Werd ich mich dann mal zur Leine aufmachen

@Trader,
freu mich auf die PM. evtl können wir ja dann mal gemeinsam, statt zu Morich wie vor 2 Monaten geplant, die Schleicher jagen

@Xonnel,
der MLK is ja soooooooooooooooo lang..........  ;-), trotzdem gut zu wissen dass da schon was geht, muss ich also nur die richtige Stelle finden    *grübel

Gruss nava


----------



## John Doe12 (17. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hallo

Jo Petri an alle Fänger

Wir ziehen morgen mal wieder los,hab Do. Urlaub und das nutze ich natürlich aus

@Xonnel

ca. 9 Wochen noch dann machen wir gemeinsam Jagd auf den "gemeinen" ostfr. Aal

*Insider*

Gruß

Martin

Oh ich glaub ich sollte mal meinen Urlaubsantrag abgeben hihi


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (17. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hi Zusammen :m 

Ja, ich denke, dass es nach Euren Berichten mit dem Beissverhalten der Aale viel mehr mit Schwankungen im Luftdruck sowie Änderungen im Pegelstand zu tun hat als mit Mondphasen (ich sage nur top Fänge bei Hochwasser bzw starker Eintrübung nach Regenfällen!!).

Also scheinbar am besten bei steigendem Luftdruck ("Schönwetter")...
Bei dem "typischen" schwülen Wetter konnte ich hingegen noch keine nennenswerten Fänge verbuchen :c .

Gruß an Alle!


----------



## The_Pitbull (17. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

So komm grad wieder ausser, ein rotauge nichts rausgekommen es war arschkalt zu schluß.


----------



## Nauke (17. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Aalround-Spinner schrieb:


> Hi Zusammen :m
> 
> Ja, ich denke, dass es nach Euren Berichten mit dem Beissverhalten der Aale viel mehr mit Schwankungen im Luftdruck sowie Änderungen im Pegelstand zu tun hat als mit Mondphasen (ich sage nur top Fänge bei Hochwasser bzw starker Eintrübung nach Regenfällen!!).
> 
> ...



Schließe mich deine Ansicht an.

Heut war eigendlich ideales Aalwetter, nix, nicht mal die Würmerdiebe waren
aktiv.

Werd mal Daten zu Luftdruck und Fänge sammeln.

Pegelstand hier in Berlin|kopfkrat 

nun ja, heut war er bei mir fast Null, hab aber auch schon mit 3,8 gefangen:vik:


----------



## Janni WST (17. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

bin gerade vom wasser zurück. konnte einen kleinen aal von ca. 40 cm fangen und einen schönen barsch von ca. 30 cm. mann, war das kalt!!!


----------



## Einfachdaniel (18. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

So, hab jetzt vier Angelnächte hinter mir, jeweils von 18:00-00:30 Uhr. Bilanz: ein Baby-Aal und ein 90er Zander (der Bursche durfte natürlich wegen Schonzeit wieder schwimmen)
Offensichtlich ist Brandenburg wohl nicht das beste Gebiet zum Aale fangen!


----------



## nava (18. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

auch ich komme gerade wieder rein.
wie bei den anderen.......scheißkalt, und nicht einen einzigen Zupfer


----------



## Stefan6 (18. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Erste Elbaale  http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1551640&postcount=9856  #6 #h


----------



## Wallerschreck (18. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

hatte vorgestern auch einen ebenso kalten wie erfolglosen Ansitz..aber geraubt hats wie blöde scheinbar waren die Zander unterwegs.


----------



## Lengangler (18. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Kurze Fangmeldung von gestern Abend :

Gewässer: Sielzug Nähe Husum 
Köder: Tauwurm, Tauwurm Tebo-Made Mix
Uhrzeit: 20:00-23:00
Fang: 3  Aale (42cm und 50cm 1X untermaßig) 

Wenn es trocken bleibt versuche ich das heute nochmal.


----------



## Mario563 (18. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Lengangler schrieb:


> Kurze Fangmeldung von gestern Abend :
> 
> Gewässer: Sielzug Nähe Husum
> Köder: Tauwurm, Tauwurm Tebo-Made Mix
> ...


Na dann Petri Heil zu den Schleichern


----------



## Lengangler (18. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Moin Mario,
danke Dir, die dürfen aber auch gern noch etwas größer werden:q ...das Jahr ist ja noch lang!!!


----------



## Mario563 (18. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Eben wie du schon sagtest das Jahr ist noch lange und die Aale werden sicher noch größer:vik:


----------



## Holger (18. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Petri Heil den Fängern !!! #6 

Es ist zwar merklich kühler geworden, aber angeknipst ist angeknipst. Und das sind die deutschen Aale nun mal.....also Leute, weiter ans Wasser !!! #h 
Ich selber werde es mit Boardie Serge7 am Freitag probieren, er mit einem Pödder und ich mit normalen Ruten.....schaun mer mal, wer gewinnt....:q


----------



## Dorschi (18. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Auf das Ergebnis bin ich gespannt!


----------



## Holger (18. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Dorschi schrieb:


> Auf das Ergebnis bin ich gespannt!


 

Es wird Freitag Nacht sehr kalt bei uns, runter auf 2 Grad. Da tippe ich mal auf ein 0-0....:q Obwohl ich auch in März & April in den letzten Jahren Aale bei Bodenfrost fing...und nicht mal schlecht.

Bericht folgt Samstag oder Sonntag.


----------



## xonnel (18. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Jupp, da freuen Kai und ich uns schon drauf - wird sicher wieder lustig 
Bei uns läuft es dieses Jahr noch nicht so richtig, wenige Bisse und erst einen Räucheraal, ansonsten nur Kaulbarsche. Bin mal ganz zuversichtlich für das kommende Wochenende, dann habe ich endlich mal Zeit für nen längeren Ansitz.

Grüsse
Thorsten




972631 schrieb:


> Hallo
> @Xonnel
> 
> ca. 9 Wochen noch dann machen wir gemeinsam Jagd auf den "gemeinen" ostfr. Aal
> ...


----------



## Sonarmeister (18. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Habe mir gestern mit einem Kollegen eine Gastkarte geholt und bin erstmalig in diesem Jahr am See Aalangeln gewesen. Das Gewässer war uns unbekannt und wir sind auf gut Glück losgezogen. Ergebnis: mein Kollege erwischte eine 4 pfündige Forelle und einen 46cm Aal, ich 2 Aale von 43 und 59cm. Alles Breitköppe die sich wie Fahradschläuche schleppen ließen. Null Gegenwehr und die Bisse waren weniger als Zaghaft.
Angelzeit:20:00- 23:30 Uhr
Wetter: Sternenklar,leichter Westwind, ca 9°C
Köder : Tauwurm


----------



## Benny1982 (19. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

War gestern von 19:30-0:00 Uhr hier an der Schmutter, Aale haben sich keine überreden lassen meine dicken Tauwürmchen zu fressen doch ein Spiegler (70cm / ca 15 Pfund) konnte nicht wiederstehen.

Hatte dann noch ein paar bisse schienen mir alle sammt Karpfen gewesen zu sein, weil sie alle direkt loszogen wie nen ICE ^^ konnte jedoch keinen davon Haken.

Bildchen vom Karpfen reiche ich heute Abend noch nach.

Petri auch an alle Fänger!


----------



## Leif (19. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Benny1982 schrieb:


> War gestern von 19:30-0:00 Uhr hier an der Schmutter, Aale haben sich keine überreden lassen meine dicken Tauwürmchen zu fressen doch ein Spiegler (70cm / ca 15 Pfund) konnte nicht wiederstehen.
> 
> Hatte dann noch ein paar bisse schienen mir alle sammt Karpfen gewesen zu sein, weil sie alle direkt loszogen wie nen ICE ^^ konnte jedoch keinen davon Haken.
> 
> ...



hallo,

verteckst du deinen Haken im Wurm?


----------



## Benny1982 (19. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Ich zieh die Würmer mit der ködernadel auf so dass die Spitze noch freiliegt, und verwende im Moment 1er Haken. Warum?


----------



## John Doe12 (19. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hallo

Wir hatten gestern 5 Aale zwischen 45 und 55 cm und ein paar Flundern.
Angeltiefe war zwischen 5 und 8 Metern,mit Tauwurm und Bienemaden.

Dafür das es gestern lausig kalt war hat es gut gebissen,allerdings immer noch viele Fehlbisse.

Werden es am Samstag mal tagsüber versuchen,da wir im hellen eindeutig mehr Bisse hatten in letzter Zeit.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Sven-Z (19. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hi!

Ich war gestern auch nochmal. Von 19 - 0:30 Uhr. Es war extrem kalt. Ausser Fledermaus-Attacken hatte ich auch ein paar Bisse, konnte aber keinen verwandeln.

Hab immer das Gefühl, ich setze den Anhieb zu spät. Wie macht ihr das denn? 

Gruß

Sven


----------



## Lengangler (19. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Petri zu den Fischen der letzten Nacht!

Hatte gestern einen Aal von 47cm, gefangen auf Tebo-Made.
Angelzeit von 20-22Uhr...war wirklich kalt.


----------



## schaller (19. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

War gestern auch mal wieder los,einen von 46cm.Aber dafür noch ne 48cm Schleie,hatten sogar Eis auf dem Futerall!


----------



## John Doe12 (19. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@Sven-Z

Wir legen unsere Ruten so ab wie auf dem Bild zu erkennen.

Der Bügel ist geschlossen,(es gibt dort keine Karpfen),in 80 % der Fälle haken sich die Fische selber,da sie die Filmdose bis zur Rute hochziehen und dann gehts nicht weiter,hatten in den letzten Jahren keine Probleme auch nicht bei größeren Aalen bis 89 cm.
Abends ein Knicklicht rein und schon kann man alles erkennen,schön ist das man auch Fallbisse sieht.
Bei viel Wind oder geringer Strömung einfach ein Birnenblei bis 20gr. mit in die Dose.
Viel Spaß beim testen

Gruß
Martin

Aso auf dem Foto ist der Bügel offen weil wir mit kl. Heringen geangelt haben


----------



## fantazia (19. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

so angel ich auch auf aal mit wurm.wenn ich mit köfi angel wirds genauso gemacht bloss der bügel is offen und die schnur wird durch nen gummiband fixiert.zieht der aal dann bissanzeiger hoch wird schnur ausm gummiband gezogen und der aal kann frei schnurziehn und den köfi schlucken.halte von der methode rute steil aufstellen und schnur stramm nich viel.da hat man einfach zuviele fehlbisse wenn die fische vorsichtig beißen.


----------



## Onkel Frank (19. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



fantazia schrieb:


> so angel ich auch auf aal mit wurm.wenn ich mit köfi angel wirds genauso gemacht bloss der bügel is offen und die schnur wird durch nen gummiband fixiert.zieht der aal dann bissanzeiger hoch wird schnur ausm gummiband gezogen und der aal kann frei schnurziehn und den köfi schlucken.halte von der methode rute steil aufstellen und schnur stramm nich viel.da hat man einfach zuviele fehlbisse wenn die fische vorsichtig beißen.


 
Moin
Wenn du bei steil gestellter Rute einen Biss verzeichnest dann nehm sie aus dem Halter , Spitze nach unten und warte so lange bis er die Spitze richtig krumm zieht , ggf. Schnur nachgeben  .


----------



## fantazia (19. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Onkel Frank schrieb:


> Moin
> Wenn du bei steil gestellter Rute einen Biss verzeichnest dann nehm sie aus dem Halter , Spitze nach unten und warte so lange bis er die Spitze richtig krumm zieht , ggf. Schnur nachgeben  .


also ich hab damit schlechte erfahrung gemacht.wenn du den biss siehst hat der fisch oft schon wieder losgelassen weil er den wiederstand gespürt hat.bei der methode mit dem einhängen kann er ersmal frei schnur ziehn und der fisch und man selber hat viel mehr zeit.bei der anderen methode spürt der fisch halt immer gleich wiederstand weil schnur auf spannung is und nur die spitze bissle nach gibt.wenn die aale gierig beißen mag die methode ja noch ok sein.aber wenn die aale oder andere fische vorsichtig beißen oder man mit köfi angelt is die anderen methode wesentlich besser finde ich.


----------



## Onkel Frank (19. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Ja klar , so hat jeder seine Erfahrung gemacht . Mit dem einhängen das mach ich nur im See .


----------



## fantazia (19. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Onkel Frank schrieb:


> Ja klar , so hat jeder seine Erfahrung gemacht . Mit dem einhängen das mach ich nur im See .


ok,muss dazu sagen das ich nie im fluss angel.
also meine erfahrungen sind nur ausm see.im fluss hab ich garkeine erfahrung.bin eigentlich nen reiner see angler|supergri.
gibt hier leider auch keine wirklichen flüsse ausser die schwentine.und die kann man hier eh in die tonne kloppen.


----------



## Onkel Frank (19. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Das ist schade , Flussangeln ist zwar nicht sehr anspruchsvoll , aber bei weitem spannender #6 .


----------



## Sickly (19. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Ich bin ein Fan von Freilaufrollen, die machen sich überall gut und gerade jetzt wo das noch so kalt ist beissen sie sehr vorsichtig, das haben ja hier auch die meisten anderen Angler berichtet.


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (19. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@ fantazia: Hast du denn schon mal in der Schwentine geangelt? Wir waren nämlich am überlegen ob wir uns dafür mal die Jahreskarte holen. Wenn du geangelt hast, dann in welchem Abschnitt?


----------



## fantazia (19. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Ostseeangler87 schrieb:


> @ fantazia: Hast du denn schon mal in der Schwentine geangelt? Wir waren nämlich am überlegen ob wir uns dafür mal die Jahreskarte holen. Wenn du geangelt hast, dann in welchem Abschnitt?


hab immer im eutiner abschnitt geangelt.also dort lohnt es sich wirklich net zu angeln.vorallem nich weil der eutiner see genau vor meiner haustür liegt und ich dort nen boot und nee jahreskarte habe.
fangen tut man im eutiner abschnitt schon was.aber meist nur untermaßige hechte oder paar kleine aale.glaub hatte da erst einmal nen maßigen hecht .is aber auch jahre her das ich dort geangelt habe.über die anderen abschnitte kann ich nix sagen.aber der eutiner lohnt defenetiv nich.da kannste lieber eutiner see angeln.da fängste wesentlich mehr und bessere fische.


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (19. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Mein Frage beruhte ja auf den Eutiner Abschnitt, daher wollte ich ja wissen, an welchem du da genau geangelt hast. Denn ich bin ja erst neugierig geworden, als mir erzählt wurde, dass jemand dort mehrere in einer Nacht über 70 gefangen hat. Abgesehen davon habe ich gehört, dass die Aale aus der Schwentine eigentlich meist 50 aufwärts sind, und die Größe finde ich schon ok.


----------



## fantazia (19. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Ostseeangler87 schrieb:


> Mein Frage beruhte ja auf den Eutiner Abschnitt, daher wollte ich ja wissen, an welchem du da genau geangelt hast. Denn ich bin ja erst neugierig geworden, als mir erzählt wurde, dass jemand dort mehrere in einer Nacht über 70 gefangen hat. Abgesehen davon habe ich gehört, dass die Aale aus der Schwentine eigentlich meist 50 aufwärts sind, und die Größe finde ich schon ok.


also ich halte vom eutiner abschnitt nich viel.untermaßige hechte kannste dort fangen.sons sehe ich dort nich viel anderes potential.auch aale kannste dort nich wirklich gut fangen.wie es nachts aussieht weiss ich net.hab dort nie nachts geangelt weil das bei meinem abschnitt verboten war.eutiner abschnitt is vom ausgang eutiner see bis zur mühle.vllt reden wir auch von verschiedenen abschnitten?hol dir lieber nee jahreskarte fürn eutiner see.aber der is eigentlich auch nur interessant wenn man dort nen boot hat.aber selbs vom land noch besser als die schwentine in eutin.


----------



## Veit (19. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Nachdem ich vorgestern wegen Regen, auf den ich nicht vorbereitet war, frühzeitig einpacken musste und gestern gänzlich ausgesetzt hatte, starte ich heute mit neuer Kraft an meiner bewährten Stelle.
Und ich wurde positiv überrascht, denn die Abkühlung am gestrigen Tag hatte den Aalen keineswegs auf den Magen geschlagen. Eher war das Gegenteil der Fall. 
Ich konnte sechs kräftige Bisse verbuchen und davon drei verwerten, desweiteren gabs noch ein Reihe weitere Zuppel-Bisse, die nichts halbes und nichts ganzes waren. Als erstes blieb ein 55er Aal hängen. Das Foto mit Selbstauslöser ist nicht so toll geworden, doch da heute kein Kollege dabei war, der den Aal mitgenommen hätte und der Schleicher nur in der Lippe gehakt war, entschied ich zu Gunsten des Fisches und setze ihn schnell zurück statt noch ein weiteres Bild zu machen. Ich warte lieber auf einen in ähnlicher Größenordnung, der mal tief geschluckt hat, den werd ich dann auch mal zum Selbstessen mitnehmen. Es folgte einige Zeit später noch ein ca. 45er Schnürsenkel, der natürlich auch wieder schwimmt. Den Abschluss bildete ein halbstarker Wels. Zwar biss es danach noch weiter, da ich aber leider morgen früh raus muss, war ich gezwungen einzupacken. Aber vielleicht ist ja am kommenden Abend wieder soviel los, dann kann ich auch länger bleiben. |supergri


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (20. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



fantazia schrieb:


> also ich halte vom eutiner abschnitt nich viel.untermaßige hechte kannste dort fangen.sons sehe ich dort nich viel anderes potential.auch aale kannste dort nich wirklich gut fangen.wie es nachts aussieht weiss ich net.hab dort nie nachts geangelt weil das bei meinem abschnitt verboten war.eutiner abschnitt is vom ausgang eutiner see bis zur mühle.vllt reden wir auch von verschiedenen abschnitten?hol dir lieber nee jahreskarte fürn eutiner see.aber der is eigentlich auch nur interessant wenn man dort nen boot hat.aber selbs vom land noch besser als die schwentine in eutin.




Mich persönlich hat eigentlich der Abschnitt, hinten an der Schwimmhalle interessiert, wo es Richtung Fissau geht. Wenn man dem Sandweg folgt und dann hinten an der Brücke. Sieht eigentlich sehr gut aus für Aal dort. Schade, dass du da noch nicht Nachst geangelt hast, hätte mich echt mal interessiert, denn an untermaßigen Hechten bin ich natürlich nicht interessiert 
Mit gehts da halt wirklich nur um die Schlängler.
Danke dir trotzdem für deine Info. Da ich für den Eutiner See kein Boot habe, kommt der für mich weniger in Frage, da ich ja eigentlich auch nur ein Fließgewässer gesucht habe und da kommt mir halt nur die Schwentine in Sinn, hier in unserer Nähe.


----------



## Trader1667 (20. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Petri Veit und das Problem mit dem Selbstauslöser kenne ich


----------



## fantazia (20. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Ostseeangler87 schrieb:


> Mich persönlich hat eigentlich der Abschnitt, hinten an der Schwimmhalle interessiert, wo es Richtung Fissau geht. Wenn man dem Sandweg folgt und dann hinten an der Brücke. Sieht eigentlich sehr gut aus für Aal dort. Schade, dass du da noch nicht Nachst geangelt hast, hätte mich echt mal interessiert, denn an untermaßigen Hechten bin ich natürlich nicht interessiert
> Mit gehts da halt wirklich nur um die Schlängler.
> Danke dir trotzdem für deine Info. Da ich für den Eutiner See kein Boot habe, kommt der für mich weniger in Frage, da ich ja eigentlich auch nur ein Fließgewässer gesucht habe und da kommt mir halt nur die Schwentine in Sinn, hier in unserer Nähe.


hätte da gerne mal nachts geangelt.is aber leider verboten.also ich hab dort nie gut gefangen.ausser halt kleine hechte.aber besser wärs vllt doch du holst dir 1 2 mal nee tageskarte und machst dir dein eigenes bild.hab da mit 12 14 geangelt oder so.is also schon bissle her.eutiner see ohne boot is leider nich so toll.bzw nich mehr.mein vater und mein opa haben da vor jahren vom land öfters mal 10 aale unso gehabt.die zeiten sind aber leider vorbei.kannst dir fürn eutiner see aber nen boot mieten.also mal für nen tagestrip halt.eutiner see  iss für hecht und barsch echt nich verkehrt.gibt dort im frühjahr und herbst eigentlich kein tag wo ich net mehrere hechte fange.und wenn man die richtige stelle erwischt hat isses auch keine seltenheit das man 10+ barsch ab 36cm fängt.zander is schwierig.werde ich mich dies jahr aber intensiver mit beschäftigen.http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=86184


----------



## Veit (21. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

War heute abend mit Boardi mash76 Aalangeln an der Saale. Es war eiskalt und hat denkbar schlecht gebissen. Umso erfreulicher, dass wenigstens mash trotz der ungünstigen Bedingungen immerhin einen halbstarken Aal aus der Steinpackung ziehen konnte. Ab Sonntag läuft bei besserem Wetter sicherlich wieder mehr.


----------



## bennie (21. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

waren eben auch los...

ein satzi, ein satzaal, etliche bisse aber nur kurz gezogen...

friert jetzt gerade


----------



## pike1984 (21. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Wir warn auch zu zweit draußen. Ab kurz vor zehn kamen meist zaghafte Bisse im Viertelstundentakt. Habe einen Aussteiger und  ein paar verschlagene Bisse zu verzeichnen und mein Kumpel einen dicken Brummer, der sich direkt vorm Ufer an einem Ast knapp unter der Oberfläche feststzte, woraufhin dann das Vorfach riss. Hab ihn noch gesehen und schätze der war nah an 2 Pfund.


----------



## Jacky Fan (21. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Auch bei uns war es letzte Nacht saukalt.
Hatten wenig Bisse und konnten trotzdem 2 Schlangen verhaften. Einen 55 und einen 35-40. 
Muss unbedingt wieder wärmer werden.


----------



## Lengangler (21. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

War gestern Abend ebenfalls unterwegs, hatte einen Boardi-Kollegen aus der Nachbarschaft zur Verstärkung dabei. Half aber leider nicht viel#d 
Haben bis 23:45 durchgehalten... ohne Erfolg! War auch recht was tiefer, keine Ahnung ob es auch daran lag.

Allen anderen Petri zu den wenigen Fischen...wird ja wieder wärmer!!
Morgen geht das dafür Richtung Hanstholm, 2-Tagestour auf der M/S Thailand Richtung Steinbeissergebiete. Endlich mal wieder "richtiges" Fischen.

Pünktlich zum Wetterumschwung sitze ich aber wieder an den Sielzügen..

Bis die Tage


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (21. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hallo

Ich war gestern auch wieder an der Saale angeln.
Ansitz war von 20.00 Uhr bis 23.00 Uhr.
Köder : Tauwürmer mit Aalkiller
Es gab öfters einzelne Bisse an beiden Ruten.
So 21.45 konnte ich meinen ersten Aal dieses Jahr fangen.
Größe: 60 cm und 400 g
Leider war es dann doch etwas kalt und ich fuhr wieder nach Hause.Es ist wirklich ratsam bei solch einen Wetter nen Ofen bzw. Zelt dabei zu haben.Man lernt ja nie aus #h
http://img215.*ih.us/img215/1302/aal42007mx9.th.jpg


----------



## Veit (21. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@ Andreas: Petri zum schönen Spitzkopf! Die richtigen Stellen machens im Moment eben


----------



## Tommi-Engel (21. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Trader1667 schrieb:


> Petri Veit und das Problem mit dem Selbstauslöser kenne ich


Deswegen habe ich mir vor kurzen auch eine Kamera mit Fernbedienung gekauft. Ne ältere HP für 35 Euro bei ebay.


----------



## Trader1667 (21. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Petri euch allen ich werde nun auch mal losfahren mal schauen was der Abend so bringt


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (21. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

War letzte nacht bis 01.00 Uhr an der Ruhr (Mülheimer Hafen) hatte zahlreiche bisse auf Tauwurm.
Nach 4 Std hatte ich 2 Aal als Beute zu verzeichnen.( 50 und 55 cm lang).
War aber Verdammt kalt geworden:c. Werde es nächste Woche wieder probieren.


----------



## Trader1667 (22. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Melde mich jetzt auch wieder zurück.:vik:

Wie vorhin schon geschrieben, bin ich heute mal wieder zur Fuhse gefahren. Gegen 20:00 Uhr hatte ich die Ruten drinnen und bis zum Dunkel werden konnte ich den ein oder anderen Biss verzeichnen. Ich tippe aber in diesem Zusammenhang auf Plötzen oder ähnliche Fischleins....

Gegen 22:30 Uhr bekam ich den ersten heftigen Biss...angehauen...Kontakt und kurz vorm Ufer bog der Haken auf...ärgerlich aber weiter ging es.....|uhoh:

Um genau 23:01 (weiß ich weil ich gerade ne SMS geschrieben habe) bekam ich den Zweiten ernst zu nehmenden Biss....angehauen und er saß war echt nen cooler Drill und ich tippte erst auf einen kleinen halbstarken Karpfen doch zum vorschein kam er::vik:

http://img219.*ih.us/img219/6546/dritterfuhseaal003cy6.jpg

* Gemessen hatte er 80,5 cm und somit mein erster 80er für* *dieses:vik: Jahr....*.:vik::vik::vik:

http://img219.*ih.us/img219/3978/dritterfuhseaal007mc5.jpg

Danach bekam ich noch einige Bisse die ich leider nicht verwandeln konnte. Beim Einpacken konnte ich noch eine Schleie von ca 30 cm verhaften. Nachdem ich die Schleie zurück gesetzt hatte, fuhr ich schließlich nach Hause (extrem unterkühlt  :m:c )

ZU DEN FOTOS>:

Ich habe leider den Dreh mit dem Selbstauslöser noch nicht raus.....ich gucke normal nicht wie ein Ufo aber das Ding Knipst immer wenn man nicht damit rechnet.......

PS:
Die Handschuhe habe ich nur an damit ich meine Kamera nicht so verschmiere!!!!!!!!!
So Feierabendbier und ab ins Bett......


----------



## troutmaster69 (22. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

moin moin

@Trader1667

petri heil zu deinem 80er #6 die fotos sind doch super ;+


@ all

hat es schon jemand in der elbe bei hetlingen, wedel, rissen probiert???????


gruß, troutmaster


----------



## John Doe12 (22. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@trader Petri Heil ein schöner Aal#h

Wir haben es gestern mal tagsüber versucht und konnten 6 Aale fangen,allerdings nur 2 räucherfähige.

Köder waren Tauwurm,bzw. Bienenmaden.

Angeltiefe war ca 5- 8 m.

Werden heute mittag nochmal losziehen,bis zur Dämmerung

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Veit (22. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@ Trader: Mein Glückwunsch zu dieser coolen Schlage!!!
Und natürlich auch Petri an alle anderen Fänger!
Probiere es heute abend mit Angelopi Didi, gestern wars mir zu kalt.


----------



## Trader1667 (22. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Danke für das Petri und natürlich Petri an die anderen Fänger!!!!

hier wirklich nochmal ein Tip´zieht euch warm an.....ich hätte nicht gedacht wie kalt es wird...sobald die Sonne weg war sind die Temperaturen extrem gesunken. Trotz mehreren Pullis haben ich wirklich  wie ein Schneider gefroren.....zieht euch warm an


----------



## macfisch (22. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

So auch hier ein kurzer Statusbericht:
Waren gestern am Vereinsteich angeln, es war mit 3 Grad sehr kühl und ausser 2 Schleien kam noch ein Babyaal raus , mit 37cm. Und da ich mich da nicht sorecht drüber freuen konnte, war ich beim abhaken so ungeschickt das er mir ins Wasser rutschte.


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (22. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@ Trader1667
Petri zum tollen Fang,so eine Boa wünsche ich mir auch mal

Petri auch an alle anderen hier


----------



## Jacky Fan (22. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

jau Trader1667
Petry zur schönen Schlange


----------



## JamesFish007 (22. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

cool...Glückwunsch


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (22. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Wie gestaltet ihr so Euren Aalansitz,habt ihr Zelt/Heizung dabei ?


----------



## Trader1667 (22. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Wie gestaltet ihr euren Aalansitz?

Ich komme am Wasser an, mache meine Ruten fertig und dann packe ich alles unnütze ins Auto. Übrig bleibt nur mein Stuhl ein Eimer mit Haken, einer kleinen Schachtel mit Feederbooms Wirbeln und Bleien. Die Taschenlape wird neben dem Stuhl positioniert und dann wird sich zurückgelegt.....

Habt ihr Zelt Heizung dabei?

Gestern habe ich mir eine Sauna gewünscht aber sonst reichen zwei drei warme Pullis.....

Meine Meinung zum Aalangeln ist weniger ist oft mehr ich habe  wie oben schon geschrieben einen Eimer wo alles drin ist  und darauf kann ich zählen.....

Für mich gibt es nichts schlimmeres als in der Dunkelheit rumzukramen und was zu suchen und wo möglich noch über irgendein unnützes Zeug zu fallen......

Aalangeln ist meiner Meinung nach die einfachste Art zu angeln und man braucht wirklich nicht viel am Wasser......


----------



## John Doe12 (22. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hallo

Grade wieder da vom Aalansitz,prall wars nicht aber immerhin 3 Aale zum räuchern konnten wir erbeuten,dazu kamen noch 7 oder 8 Flundern,die an 60gr. Ruten richtig Spaß machen

Der Topköder waren heute kl. Garnelen,(Granat,Krabben).Auf Wurm und Bienenmade zuckte es auch gelegentlich,aber das waren meist Fehlbisse.
Die kl.Viecher mit den Scheren sind auch schon wieder unterwegs,aber es ist noch nicht so schlimm.
Angelzeit 14.00 - 20.30 Uhr
Angeltiefe war zwischen 5 u. 6 Metern in der Fahrrinne.

Naja am WE gehts weiter und dann wieder Abends,bzw.Nachts.

Petri allen Fängern

Gruß

Martin

Achso Zelt und Heizung,ne das brauchen wir nicht,Futteral,Eimer,Tasche mit Fressalien und Thermoskannen,das reicht,wenn ich angeln gehe will ich mich nicht totschleppen mit irgendwelchem Gerödel


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (22. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

War auch eben draussen am Vereinssee:

Statt großen Aalen eine Brachse mit 45cm, ein schöner Barsch mit 40cm und ein Minischleicher mit 40cm.
Leider hat der Depp den Haken so blöd verschluckt, dass ich ihn nicht wieder zurücksetzen konnte #q :r ...
... aber die Wallersaison ist ja auch nicht weit... :q 

Die nächsten Nächte sollen ja wenigstens wärmer werden...

Gruß derweil


----------



## Askorond (22. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Auch Glückwünsche von mir!

@trader1667: Sry falls ich es überlesen haben sollte. Ich welcher Tiefe hast du so ca. geangelt und gefangen????


----------



## Veit (23. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

War heute mit Angelopa Dietmar wieder an unserer guten Stelle. Nach der Abkühlung der letzten Tage hat es noch recht zäh gebissen, so dass wir zu zweit nur drei gute Bisse auf Tauwurm+Aalkiller verzeichnen konnten. Zwei Mal saß der Anhieb. Zuerst gabs einen schönen 62er Aal bei mir, der in Didis Räucherofen landen wird. 





Bereits mein 10ter in diesem Jahr und für April ist das in der Saale schon klasse, soviele hatte ich diesem Monat jedenfalls noch nie und er ist ja noch nicht zu Ende. :m  Der Opi hatte leider ein bisschen Pech, denn bei ihm hing dann eine Brasse an der Angel. War der erste Weißfisch, den wir überhaupt an unserer Stelle gefangen haben. Mit ca. 60 cm zwar ein recht großes Exemplar, aber ein Foto gibts nicht denn Didi wollte sie garnicht erst anfassen, so dass ich die Ehre #t  hatte sie vom Haken zu lösen und gleich wieder zu releasen.
Denke in den nächsten Tagen nimmt die Bissquote mit wärmeren Temperaturen wieder zu.


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (23. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@Veit 

Petri Heil,

leider konnte ich nicht zum Ansitz,da ich wieder früh Raus muss zum Wochenende.
Aber es kommen ja noch lange Wochenende.
Bin am überlegen ob ich mir noch ein Zelt/Schirmbzw. Heizgerät zu lege,weil es die Nächte ja noch nicht so warm ist,aber Erfahrungen habe ich mit solchen Sachen da nicht.Was nun günstig und gut ist.


----------



## Trader1667 (23. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@Veit und an alle anderen Fängern Digges Petri


----------



## Veit (23. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@ Andreas: Meine Aalansitze gehen meist nur 2 bis maximal 3 Stunden und da es in der ersten Nachthälfte eh noch nicht so kalt hab ich Heizgerät, Zelt oder sowas nicht dabei. Und wenn die Aal doch mal die ganze Nacht durch laufen, wirds einem eh nicht kalt, denn da ist man ständig in Bewegung.


----------



## FrankL80 (23. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Ich werd es heut abend mal probieren ob er läuft. hoff das wetter hält sich


----------



## muchti (23. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



972631 schrieb:


> Die kl.Viecher mit den Scheren sind auch schon wieder unterwegs,aber es ist noch nicht so schlimm.


 
*naja nicht so schlimm ist gut...musste gestern schon wieder einige ruten auf stahl umbauen da die ersten monofilen vorfächer schon wieder gekappt wurden...und das im april!*

*naja zumindest gabs am wochenende 2aale (45 & 52cm)...gemessen an der zahl der bisse > nämlich 2, gar nicht so übel...und beide fische haben ganz genau 0815 bzw. 0820 gebissen...davor und danach gabs nur krabben, fledermäuse und dosenbier*


----------



## E-radicate (23. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hi, also ich werde es mal mit ein paar Freunden am Wochenende mit dem Aal ausprobieren. Ich werde die ganze Woche bis Dienstag am Wasser verbringen(Freitag auf Samstag, Samstag auf Sonntag, Sonntag auf Montag und dann Montag auf Dienstag, wobei ich am Dienstag morgen dann schon am Spinnfischen auf den ersten Hecht in diesem Jahr geh. Da endlich am 1Mai die Schonzeiten hier bei unseren Gewässer für Hechte zu ende sind. Ich weiß nur nich so ganz genau, ob ich eine Rute mal auf Karpen auslegen sollte. Tagsüber werde ich es villt. mal mit der Fliegenrute(bin noch Anfänger) auf Barsche, Karpfen, Weißfisch ausprobieren oder halt mit der Pose oder einfach auf Grund angeln. Ich hoffe mal, dass wir den einen oder anderen Fisch an Land ziehen werden. Wir angeln übrigens auf dem Trammer See. Das liegt in Plön (etwa 25 km von Kiel entfernt).

Gruß aus Plön

  Thomas


----------



## Veit (23. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Gegen 20 Uhr traf ich mich am vergangenen Abend mit Angelopa Dietmar, der heute schon wieder große Lust hatte an unserer schönen Aalstelle zu fischen, am Wasser und schnell waren die Grundbleimontagen, beködert mit Tauwurm+"Aalkiller"-Lockstoff, ausgelegt. Da sich zunächst garnix tat, frotzelte Dietmar schon ein bisschen rum und meinte "Irgendwie hab ich im Gefühl, dass wir heute garnichts fangen". Aber er sollte sich zum Glück täuschen, denn gegen 21:30 Uhr hatte ich dann doch einen sehr vorsichtigen Biss an einer meiner beiden Angeln. Ich nahm Fühlung auf und das zaghafte Zupfen setzte sich fort. Nach einer halben Minute schlug ich dann aber doch an und heraus kam mein zweiter wirklich guter Flussaal in diesem Jahr. Genau 80 cm war der fette Bursche lang. 




Ein weiterer Beweis, dass 2007 ein echt geiles Aaljahr ist!!! 
Kurz darauf hätte es noch besser kommen können, doch diesmal hatte ich Pech. Kräftiger Biss an der anderen Rute - Anhieb - mächtige Schläge am anderen Ende, doch kurz darauf schlitzte der Haken leider aus und der Übeltäter verschwand ungesehen.
Ein paar wenige weitere Bisse hatten wir danach noch und auch für Dietmar gabs noch einen Fang. Jedoch zeigte er sich - wie man sieht - wenig begeistert über den kleinen Wels, den er da aus den Fluten gezogen hatte.        




Aber wir sind ja keine Einzelkämpfer und der eine freut sich für den anderen, wenn etwas gefangen wird. So waren wir uns einig, dass es insgesamt wieder ein schöner gemeinsamer Ansitz war. Morgen abend gehts natürlich wieder los.  :q


----------



## Natureus (24. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Moin!

Komme auch gerade vom ersten Aalangeln dieses Jahr!

War nicht so besonders ! Habe (nur) einen schönen 62er Räuber überlisten können und einen anderen schönen Schlängler habe ich in den Bäumen verloren. Krabben konnte ich zum Glück noch keine ausmachen, aber zu guter letzt hat sich noch ein kleiner Schuppi an meinen Wurm rangemacht, hehe.

Dem halbstarken Seeschwein habe ich die Freiheit geschenkt, der Aal landet heute in der Pfanne.

Leider habe ich (noch) keine Digicam am Start und meine V3 Razr Kamera taugt noch nicht mal bei Tageslicht #d .

Bin erst um 23.00 Uhr von der Arbeit gekommen und war erst um 00.30 am Wasser. In der späten Nacht scheint also noch nicht so viel zu gehen. Morgen habe ich frei, hehe. Wenn meine Herzallerliebste mich lässt, dann werde ich mal ein wenig früher los ziehen.

Grüße und Petri

Natureus


----------



## sorgiew (24. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

juhu mein erster schlängler 2007 schwimmt fröhlich in der badewanne und weiss noch nicht das noch einige bis sonntag dazukommen werden - und dann gehts ab in die pfanne:m 



war erst gegen 2 uhr am gewässer und hatte den biss so gegen halb 4 auf toten köfi


der aal ist ein schöner eidgenosse aus dem kanton zürich mit ca 58 cm




grüsse wolf


----------



## Trader1667 (24. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Petri den Fängern.......

@Veit hängt doch Deinem Dietmar auch einen Aal an den Haken dann guckt er nicht immer so grimmig


----------



## Mike85 (24. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hallo! 

Erstmal dickes PEtri an Alle Fänger!

War mit 2 Kollegen am Rhein...leider nur 3 Aale....haben aber jede Menge bisse nicht verwerten können da die Aale "sehr" vorsichtig gebissen haben....

Meiner war ein 62er....Foto krieg ich noch per Mail von der DigiCam meines Kollegen...pack ich dann später rein...


----------



## Pfandpirat (24. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Petri an alle Fänger.

Habe es, nach dem letzten erfolglosen Ansitz, gestern nochmal versucht.

20:00 - 23:00, Vereinssee, Tauwurm (diesmal mit Lockstoff)

Es war mein erster Versuch mit Lockstoff und ich war gespannt. Gegen acht Uhr lagen die Ruten im Wasser und ich harrte der Dinge, die da kommen mögen. ....es kam gar nichts. Nicht ein Zupfer bis 21:15 der Freilauf losschoß und Töne von sich gab wie man es sich wünscht.
Der Anhieb saß und (zu meiner Überraschung - denn Durschnittsgröße in dem Gewässer 40-50cm) die Rute bog sich ordentlich durch. Am Ufer sah ich, dass er eine richtig gute Größe hatte und schlitzte mir dann beim stranden auf den Rasen aus. Mir ist bis dahin noch nie ein Aal ausgeschlitzt. |uhoh: Naja... Bis 23:00 Uhr dann wieder Totentanz und wir haben wieder fix eingepackt.


----------



## Grundangler (24. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Der Aal und seine Launen. Ich war gestern von 19.00 bis 24.00 Uhr los und konnte zwei 60ger und einen 50ger aus dem Wasser holen. Habe mindesten doppelt so viele Bisse verkloppt, muss dazu sagen, dass ich ein wenig aus der Übung bin :q 
Die Bisse kamen plötzlich und brutal. Gefangen hab ich die Jungs von 22.00 bis 22.30. Ich kam mit dem Anhauen garnicht hinterher. Kaum war der Wurm im Wasser, bog sich auch schon die Rute. Vorher und nachher tat sich überhaupt nix. Man kommt sich vor wie in einem Gruselfilm und um 10 ist Geisterstunde.
Gruß Grundangler


----------



## Marc38120 (24. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

dickes petri zu deinen 80er Aal, veit, dein kollege sieht echt nicht sehr begeistert aus!!!!

MfG


----------



## Der_rheinangler (24. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Nur ein mini mit 30cm aber immerhin mein erster aal dieses Jahr. Gefangen an einem Altrheinarm in der nähe von Speyer mit Mistwurm. Bild ist leider beschissen geworden. Naja
Gruß


----------



## Veit (24. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@ Trader: Ich hab ja Hoffnung, dass er selbst beim nächsten Ansitz mal wieder einen fängt. Werde diesmal drauf bestehen, dass er seine Montage optimiert, denn ich finde seine Vorfächer sind zu kurz und sein direkt auf die Hauptschnur aufgezogenes Sargblei ist auch nicht so optimal (Einhängeblei am Anti-Tangle-Boom find ich besser). Und dann bekommt er noch selbstgesammelte Tauwürmer von mir, denn die gekauften scheinen irgendwie nicht so der Bringer zu sein. Dazu ein Tropfen Aalkiller und dann muss es doch einfach klappen. #6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (24. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

gestern 2 aale beide kurz vorm landen verabschiedet.himmelhergottsakra das war der freundlichste der flüche.und manne wieder minizander auf tw


----------



## Bullet (24. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Moinsen

Ich habe es Gestern auch endlich mal geschafft zu Angeln. 
Ich war von halb 7 bis 11 an einem flachen Kanal. Die Bisse waren schon etwas agressiver als vor einer woche, der eine Aal hat 4 mal an der selben stelle gebissen, beim 5 mal habe ich ca. 1 minute bis zum anschlag gewartet und hatte ihn endlich am Haken #6 .
Ich habe gestern insgesamt 4Aale gefangen, ein kleiner durfte wieder schwimmen, die anderen warten in der Gefriertruhe darauf geräuchert zu werden.

Mfg Thomas


----------



## Veit (24. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Bin heute abend wieder mit Angelopa Dietmar Aalangeln gewesen und diesmal war es einfach bloß genia(a)l!!!! :vik: 
Als ich an unserer Stelle ankam, hatte Didi gerade seine Ruten ausgeworfen. Noch während ich auspackte -es war noch völlig hell- gabs einen kräftigen Biss an seiner 30 Jahre alten Teleskoprute. Er hatte wieder sein simple Sargbleimontage dran, den Wurm bloß auf den Haken gesteckt und keinen Lockstoff dran, aber heute war das egal, denn er konnte kurz darauf einen tollen Spitzkopfaal von 75 cm aus der Saale ziehen. 





Nicht jeder hat das Glück ständig kapitale Fische zu fangen! Obwohl Dietmar seit seiner Kindheit leidenschaftlich gern angelt und schon hunderte von Aalen in seinem Leben gefangen, so war das, ob man es angesichts dieser Tatsachen glaubt oder nicht, doch tatsächlich sein neuer PB-Aal. 
Nach diesem Erfolg blieb er bei seiner "einfachen" Angelmethode und konnte wenig später damit dann noch einen ca. 50er Aal ziehen, der aber wieder schwimmen durfte.




Ich muss ehrlich zugeben, heute war Didi mit seiner Angellei einfach besser dran, denn er hatte noch mehrere Fehlbisse. Meine sensible Montage mit Aalkiller-Wurm versagte hingegen ganz anders als an den Vortagen fast. Aber nur fast! Es war schon nach 22 Uhr und wir hatten uns vorgenommen in fünf Minuten einzupacken. Ich hatte wirklich keinen einzigen Biss bis dahin und glaubte selbst nicht mehr dran, dass noch was geht. Aber dann ein bruta(a)ler Biss an einer meiner Angeln. Der Anhieb saß und dann hatte ich die Krönung des Abends doch noch vollbracht. Ein 78 cm langer Breitkopf war mehr als nur meine Ehrenrettung.




Das war einfach bloß ein absolut perfekter Abend für uns beide, denn auch wenn nicht erst jetzt klar war, dass unsere Stelle topp für große Flussaale ist, so sind zwei solch schöne Schlagen an einem Abend für die Saale um diese Jahreszeit alles andere als gewöhnlich. 




Noch zwei, drei erfolgreiche Ansitze, dann kann Dietmar seinen Räucherofen schon zum ersten Mal in diesem Jahr anwerfen.


----------



## Janni WST (25. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Moin Moin. Bin gerade vom Wasser zurück. Habe an einem ca. 5 Meter breiten und einen Meter tiefen Graben mit `nem Pödder geangelt. Damit habe ich 16 Aale gefangen, davon hab ich 7 Stück mitgenommen, die anderen waren viel zu klein. Zwischen 21 und 22:30 Uhr hat`s gebissen wie verrückt. Danach gab`s nur noch wenige Bisse. Noch so ein Abend und meine Räuchertonne qualmt auch das erste mal!!!


----------



## sorgiew (25. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

möchte gratulieren 


ich fange jetzt erst an und werde gleich weg an den see fahren bin schon gespannt ob etwas geht werde um 7 uhr bericht erstatten


----------



## sorgiew (25. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

nix nix nix auf drei ruten nix naja es sieht so aus wie wenn die schweizer aale zur zeit köfis bevorzugen

greetings sorgiew


----------



## troutmaster69 (25. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

moin Veit

ein gaaaaanz dickes petri, von mir!!!



gruß, troutmaster


----------



## FrankL80 (25. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Das sind ja schöne Aale von euch Veit. war die letzten 2 abende los von 19 - 24 uhr und hatte jeweils nur einen zarghaften biss. sind die Baggerseen noch zu kalt?


----------



## Holger (25. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Ein dickes Petri an alle Fänger, vor allem an Veit und seinen Angelopa Dietmar !!!
Supergeile Aale.....in was für einer Regelmäßigkeit bei euch große Aale gelandet werden, mein lieber Herr Gesangsverein !!!! Wir haben zwar einen top Aalbestand in Ostfriesland, aber Aale 70 + sind viel zu selten.....


----------



## stefanwitteborg (25. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

...wir greifen am Wochenende an Holger...und dann richtig...


----------



## Steffen90 (25. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

geile aale:k !!!
ein dickes peri an alle fänger!!
am samstag abend gehts endlich raus auf aal!
aale jenseits der 70cm überlisten:q  das richtige gewässer hab ich ja gefunden!


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (25. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Petri allen Fängern, so langsam werde ich auch wieder richtig heiß. Am Wochenende gehts auf alle Fälle wieder los!


----------



## bassking (25. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Petri zu den Kloppern, Veit !

..und super, das der Kleine wieder reinkam- SO sieht nachhaltige Fischerei aus ! #6 

Bassking.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (25. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

klasse Fische, petri#h


----------



## Veit (25. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Danke für die Petris, Leute!

Muss aber zugeben, wir hatten viel bisschen Glück in den letzten Tagen, nicht nur hinsichtlich der Fischgrößen. Die Zahl der Bisse ist nicht mehr so hoch, wie letzte und vorletzte Woche. Aber dafür konnten wir halt einen Großteil der wenigen Bisse verwerten. Vorher wars genau umgekehrt.
Seit drei Tagen laichen genau gegenüber unserer Stelle am anderen Ufer die Weißfische wie verrückt, denke da schlagen sich die Aale den Bauch voll und sind deshalb nicht mehr ganz so hungrig auf Tauwürmer.
Trotzdem mal schaun, was heute abend geht...

Allen anderen Fängern natürlich auch Petri von mir!


----------



## fantazia (25. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

petri veit#6.werde heut auch meinen ersten nachtansitz auf karpfen und aal starten.hoffe bei uns klappt das mit den aalen auch so gut wie bei dir.


----------



## Veit (25. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

War wieder los mit dem Angelopa, aber diesmal gabs eine absolute Nullnummer. Nur ein Fehlbiss an vier Ruten. Das alte Spiel an der Saale: Wenns auf Vollmond zugeht und dazu noch der Himmel sternenklar ist, geht nix mehr auf Aal. Hinzukommen noch die zur Zeit laichenden Weißfische. Nicht schlimm, denn bis jetzt war das Angeljahr nicht nur hinsichtlich der Aalfänge für mich sowas von gut, dass ein Schneidertag garnicht weh tut. Habe aber schon vorsorglich die letzten beiden Tage an unserer Stelle auf Karpfen angefüttert, die ja jeden Abend an der Oberfläche geklatscht haben und werde mich denen in den nächsten Tagen mal widmen.


----------



## Brassenwürger (26. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Bin gerade wieder durch die Tür! Ich hatte mich mal für ein paar Stunden an einen meiner geheimen Aalgräben verpieselt (siehe Bilder). Aber außer einem Schnürsenkel, einem kleinen Brassen und einem fast schon monströsen Aland ging gar nichts. Nur die Mücken hatten mich zum Fressen gern...:r :c


----------



## drathy (26. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Beruhigt mich, dass ich gestern nicht der einzige Schneider geblieben bin! :q  ;-)

War gestern das erste mal im Fluss an meiner Top-Stelle vom letzten Jahr, aber bis auf einen vorsichtigen Biss war gar nichts gewesen...

Naja, wenigstens konnte ich - trotz knochentrockenem Boden - meinen Tauwurmbestand für die nächsten Wochen sichern. Absoluter Wahnsinn, was da gestern schon um 22h unterwegs war, da hätte ich locker für die ganze Aal-Saison sammeln können... :m 

Wie auch immer - Freitag geht's wieder ans Wasser! 

Gruß,
Drathy


----------



## mikka (26. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

So bei mir ist jetzt auch das Eis gebrochen. Gestern von 20.30 - 23.00 Uhr am Wasser 2 Aale 56 und 59 cm. Noch ein paar mehr Bisse, welche ich aber nicht verwerten konnte. Also der Aal ist doch noch in meiner guten alten Elster! 

Heut Abend gehts gleich wieder los!!!

Grüße,

Mikka


----------



## Holger (26. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

So, von gestern Abend gibt es 2 Aale zu vermelden.....nicht die größten, einer 45, der andere so 50 cm......nix, was einem das Grinsen ins Gesicht zieht.....gab auch kaum Bisse, und wenn nur ganz vorsichtig....
Hab dann auch um 23 Uhr Feierabend gemacht, und hab wohl nix verpasst...


----------



## Veit (26. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@ mikka: Petri zu den beiden Aal! Hab auch nix anders von dir erwartet  Weiter so!

@ Holger: Petri natürlich auch an dich.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (26. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

vorgestern 55 cm.gestern nichts stelle besetzt und die besetzer haben zum glück an der falschen stelle ihr knickis platziert.gleich nochmal los.bis morgen.


----------



## Jacky Fan (26. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Petry den glücklichen Fängern zu euren Schlangen.
Kann es kaum noch abwarten bis zum Weekend.
Hoffentlich macht uns der Mond nicht zu sehr einen Strich durch die Rechnung.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (26. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Ich fahre über das Wochenende nach Holland, mal schauen ob da die Aale schon fit sind...


----------



## Steffen90 (26. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

petri an alle fänger!
soo endlich war ich het abend ma drausen auf aal.
und nix wars! kein zupfer nix!!!
naja ich muss das nächste mal doch länger bleiben. die meisten aale fang ich ab 1uhr nachts.


----------



## porscher (26. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@ Tommi-Engel

darf man fragen wo du in holland angelst?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (26. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



porscher schrieb:


> @ Tommi-Engel
> 
> darf man fragen wo du in holland angelst?


Natürlich darf man das...|supergri 


Am Veluewemeer (steht aber auch in meinem Profil)


----------



## Nauke (27. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Bin gerade zurück, absoluter Totentanz hier.

Die Mücken haben mich zerfleischt. Nehme jetzt ne kalte Dusche um die
Beulen zu kühlen|rolleyes #h


----------



## troutmaster69 (27. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

moin moin

war gestern wie schon angekündigt (dass 1. mal dieses jahr) mit jake the snake auf schleicher jagt. also ab in die marsch und um 5 vor 6 konnte ich die erste _anguilla anguilla _an land ziehen.fänge: jake 2 und ich auch 2, wovon man nur jake seine verwerten kann meine schwimmen wieder. wir sind wegen täglichen verpflichtungen gegen 22 uhr gen heimat gefahren und habe so die beste fangzeit verpasst  #q fazit: der aal läuft!!!!


gruß, troutmaster


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (27. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Ich war auch vorgesten mit nem Kumpel an nem See wo man in der Regel, Klasse statt Masse fängt ...leider nichts ausser Bleie und Plötzen


----------



## fantazia (27. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

war mittwoch die ganze nacht auf karpfen und aal los.nix vernünftiges gefangen.nur brassen ohne ende.


----------



## Sickly (28. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Der Aal läuft, kein Wunder, das ist ja ein Wetter wie im Juni.
Heute Nacht von 19 bis um 23.30 Uhr an der Havel in Berlin an einer guten Stelle hatte ich 4 Stück. Alle auf Tauwurm mit Grunblei und Aalglocke. Ganz simpel! 3 Stück entnommen, morgen früh wird geräuchert- morgen dann zur Bundesliga mit den Vereinkaneraden gibt es Aal mit Kühlem Blonden!!!


----------



## Zarrentiner (28. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

War gestern das erste Mal zum Elbe-Lübeck-Kanal. 3 Angler mit 9 Ruten, alle mit Tauwurm und Dendrobena. Ergebnis: 0 !
 Geangelt von 20- bis 23.30 Uhr.


----------



## Marc38120 (28. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

ich war gestern auch von 8- 23 uhr los gewesen, außer einen Biss ging nichts


----------



## John Doe12 (28. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hallo

Wir waren von 20.00 - 1.30 unterwegs gestern und konnten 6 Schleicher fangen,3 zum verwerten und drei zum weiter wachsen,heut abend nächste Runde.

Köder Tauwurm und Bienemaden.
Angeltiefe 5m ca.

Petri allen Fängern in den letzten Tagen.

Martin


----------



## Karpfenchamp (28. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Die Elbe scheint sich jetzt langsam auch schon so erwärmt zu haben, dass die Aale beginnen zu beißen. Wenn es auch nur vorsichtige Bisse gibt. Gestern hatte ich den ersten Elbaal des Jahres. War zwar nur ein etwas über 40er Schnürsenkel auf Tauwurm aber das ist ein Zeichen dass jetzt auch an der Elbe die Saison beginnt. Kein Wunder bei dem warmen Frühling. So früh hatte ich in der Elbe noch keinen Aal.


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (28. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Waren gestern auch los auf Aal. 10 Ruten, heller Mond und nichts gefangen außer Karauschen, ein Karpfen und n paar Weißfischen. Beim einpacken hatte ich dann noch nen schönen Biss, Korken und hab nur noch die Bremse surren hören, zur Angeln hin und weg war er. Heute versuchen wir es eventuell erneut.
Geangelt haben wir mir KöFi und Tauwurm ohne Lockstoff.


----------



## Lengangler (28. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Schöne Nullrunde war das gestern Abend bei mir!

Allen anderen, Petri zu den Fängen.
Heute Abend greife ich auch wieder an...


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (28. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hat wer ne Ahnung woran es liegen kann, dass die jetzt trotz dem warmen Wetter ned mehr so wollen, wie die letzten Wochen?
Liegt das wirklich am Mond? Kann man dagegen was machen?
Wir haben an unserem Teich ne Ecke die ziemlich dunkel ist und vom Mond nur durch ziemlich dichte Büsche beeinflusst wird. Angelt ihr immernoch alle am Rand oder mittlerweile auch mal in der Mitte?


----------



## Mr. Sprock (28. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Fischt hier eigentlich auch jemand im nordrheinwestfälischen Rhein auf Aal?


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (28. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Moin, ich war gestern auch los von 19-23.30uhr ..nichts gefangen.der scheiß Mond hat mich fast verrückt gemacht ..genauso Mittwoch..es ist halbmond und der strahlt wie beim Vollmond. Ps. gestern muss die Nacht der laichenden Plötzen gewesen sein! Links von meiner Angelstelle wo Schilf und Wurzelwerk am Uferbereich war, hat es die ganze Nacht wie blöde gesprudelt und geplätschert. Bin dann mit der Taschenlampe kucken gegangen ob Aale vom laichen angelockt werden . Ich hab ins Wasser geleuchtet und nur kleine Fischkörper gesehen, 100te Plötzen die sich wie die Kaulquappen in ner zu klein geworden Pfütze getummelt haben ..sowas hab ich noch nicht gesehen alle an der einen Stelle am Baum...woanders war es ruhig.


----------



## gründler (28. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Ostseeangler87 schrieb:


> Hat wer ne Ahnung woran es liegen kann, dass die jetzt trotz dem warmen Wetter ned mehr so wollen, wie die letzten Wochen?
> Liegt das wirklich am Mond? Kann man dagegen was machen?
> Wir haben an unserem Teich ne Ecke die ziemlich dunkel ist und vom Mond nur durch ziemlich dichte Büsche beeinflusst wird. Angelt ihr immernoch alle am Rand oder mittlerweile auch mal in der Mitte?


 
hi jeden tag wo es wärmer wird steigt das Nahrungsangebot,und Anguilla hat es nicht mehr nötig unsere Köder zu nehmen.Der Mond spielt meiner meinung nach keine Rolle,ich habe schon bei Vollmond mehrere Dicke Schlangen verhaftet.Je wärmer es wird desto schwerer wird es für uns.
Wir waren gestern auch draussen 3 Raubaale auf Köfi,alle so um 800-1000gramm,Brassen waren am laichen und unsere Fische lagen mitten drin im Erotikgeschäft der Klodeckel.Wurm haben wir schnell runter gemacht,zu viele Brassen die mit dem Wurm los gingen.Ansonsten weiter Fischen gehen und hoffen das der ein oder andere Aal hunger hat und unsere Köder nimmt.


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (28. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

ja das sowieso. Bin ja schon am hoffen, dass der Ostsee bzw Brackwasseraal auch langsam loslegt. 12 Grad momentan n Versuch wäre es allemal wert aber ich denke heute oder morgen werden wir erstmal noch den Teich an der dunkleren Stelle versuchen.
Wir hatten auch Köfi dran, aber leider kein Zupfer. Wie oft kontrolliert ihr die KöFis? Wie bietet ihr die KöFis an? wir haben hier nur Köfis von ca 12-15 cm(komplett denke ich sind sie zu groß), mit Senke auch kleinere, die ist mir aber leider abhanden gekommen  .
Ich frage daher, weil in dem Gewässer eigentlich nur Raubaale drin sind, die allerdings auch auf Wurm beißen. Größen sind meist zwischen 60-100cm, kleinere hatten wir da noch nie, also eher Klasse statt Masse.


----------



## gründler (28. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Ostseeangler87 schrieb:


> ja das sowieso. Bin ja schon am hoffen, dass der Ostsee bzw Brackwasseraal auch langsam loslegt. 12 Grad momentan n Versuch wäre es allemal wert aber ich denke heute oder morgen werden wir erstmal noch den Teich an der dunkleren Stelle versuchen.
> Wir hatten auch Köfi dran, aber leider kein Zupfer. Wie oft kontrolliert ihr die KöFis? Wie bietet ihr die KöFis an? wir haben hier nur Köfis von ca 12-15 cm(komplett denke ich sind sie zu groß), mit Senke auch kleinere, die ist mir aber leider abhanden gekommen  .
> Ich frage daher, weil in dem Gewässer eigentlich nur Raubaale drin sind, die allerdings auch auf Wurm beißen. Größen sind meist zwischen 60-100cm, kleinere hatten wir da noch nie, also eher Klasse statt Masse.


 

wir ziehen die Fische auf mit Nadel durchs Maul auf,und am Schwanz wieder raus stechen,Vorfach liegt komplett auf Grund auf.Und wir lassen die solange liegen bis wir abhauen oder irgendwas anderes passiert wo man rein holen muß.Und die größe ist ok wir fangen zum Teil Aale auf bis zu 15cm Köfis.
Und Du weißt doch Aale sind sehr sehr launisch,gestern fängst Du z.b. 8Stk.nächsten Tag gleiche Stelle gleiches Wetter und nix.Also immer hoffen und probieren.


----------



## Pfandpirat (28. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



gründler schrieb:


> Und wir lassen die solange liegen bis wir abhauen oder irgendwas anderes passiert wo man rein holen muß.



So mach ich es auch. Besonders der Aal stört sich ja nicht an einem "älteren" Köfi.


----------



## Hechtangler123 (28. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Moin,


waren gestern los in Münster am Dortmund-ems-Kanal mit 4 Ruten. 3 mit Pose eine Feeder. Um 10 schon der erste Biss auf der Feeder und ein Aal mit 66cm
Tiefe 5m .Temp. 16 Grad. Danach nicht mehr eine einzigen Biss nochnichtmal an der Feeder.....:v 


Wir hatten schon Ärger mit den Wollhandkrabben 

Dirk


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (28. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Na sicher weiß ich das, aber ich hab bei so großen ködern immer das bedenken, dass sie die ned ins Maul bekommen und da ich mit nem Haken, mit ner maximalen Größe, Größe 6 Angle ist da dann auch ned mehr viel von zu sehen, hab dann immer das bedenken, dass die den Haken ned erwischen. Naja vielleicht einfach mal probieren. Haken guckt dann ausm Maul raus, richtig?
Also danke dir erstmal, werde dann berichten ob sich auf die Methode und an der dunkleren Stelle was getan hat.


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (28. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Haken hängt am Maulwinkel raus und die Spitze muss frei sein nicht das der Haken zu eng am Köderfisch drückt.


----------



## Veit (28. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hatte gestern abend an der Saale zwar einige Fehlbisse, konnte aber immerhin einen 65er Aal und einen 56er Döbel an Land ziehen. Köder: Tauwurm + Aalkiller. Mit dabei war Angelfreund Dietmar. Der hatte leider nicht so viel Glück und erwischte nur einen kleinen Wels.


----------



## Grundangler85 (28. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hallo ich war auch gestern mitn Kumpel auf Aal los.

von zig Bissen konnten wir 6 verwerten von den 6 Aalen waren aber 5 zu klein durften alle wieder schwimmen ein megakleiner von 15 cm war sogar dabei |supergri  einen hab ich dann mitgenommen von 55 cm. Gleich gehts wieder los.


----------



## Brassenwürger (28. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Ich mach mich auch gleich auf die Socken...|rolleyes


----------



## Karpfenchamp (28. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Werde heute Abend mal an einen See gehen. Sind schöne Schleien und auch gute Aale drinne.


----------



## The_Pitbull (28. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Fahre auch bald los zum Pöddern werd morgen ordentlich berichten.Gruß Holger


----------



## Marc38120 (29. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

so, ich kann die ersten Aale in diesem Jahr melden. 3 stück hab ich fangen können, alle durften wieder schwimmen ( 2 x 30cm, 1 x 45cm) insgesammt hatte ich 4 Bisse in 2,5 stunden. 

...ab 1. Mai darf man wieder mit köfi, da gehts auf die großen


----------



## Veit (29. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

War vorhin auch los. Hatte zwar einige Bisse, konnte allerdings nur einen gut 50 cm langen Schleicher auf Tauwurm + Aalkiller landen. Der durfte wieder schwimmen.


----------



## Marc38120 (29. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

petri....

ich hatte außerdem auch mit Tauwurm/dendrobena + AK geangelt


----------



## Veit (29. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@ Marc: Dir auch Petri zu deinen Fängen! aalkiller funktioniert eben fast überall sehr gut! :m


----------



## Lengangler (29. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hatte gestern Abend gegen 20:30 einen knapp Maßigen in den Sielzügen, durfte wieder schwimmen. Werde es wohl auch mal im See probieren, in der Hoffnung das Sie dort eine Nummer größer ausfallen.

Die Brassen waren dort so heftig im Laichgeschäft, Wahnsinn. Sind immer quer durch die Schnüre. Wat ne Unruhe...Habe dann auch zeitig eingepackt. Aale haben bestimmt genug zu fressen...


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (29. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

War gestern auch mal wieder los: Am Vereinssee.

Das war diesmal echt hammermäßig :vik: :

Noch während der Dämmerung gleich dem ersten Aalbiss. Der hat auch gleich gehangen. Aal mit 60cm. 
Fazit: Bis um 22.30 Uhr habe ich 5 Aale zwischen 55cm und 80cm gefangen. Wobei der Raubaal mit *80cm* eine mords fette Sau war, wozu ich den Kescher brauchte.
Habe diesmal mit Winkelpicker und nur 10g Blei, sowie mit halben Tauwürmern + Aalkiller geangelt.

Dann kann ich ja eigentlich schon bei 10 Schleichern die Räuchertonne anwerfen...  

Petri auch an Veit und alle anderen erfolgreichen Fänger!

*PS:* Wie kann man eigentlich so große Bilder einfügen wie z.B. von Veit? knapp 30kb ist ne ziemlich miese Qualität... |supergri


----------



## John Doe12 (29. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hallo

Waren gestern zu dritt unterwegs und konnten insgesamt 20 Schleicher fangen,von denen man aber nur 5 verwerten konnte,also eher Masse statt Klasse

Köder wie immer in letzter Zeit Bienenmaden und Tauwürmer,geangelt haben wir in ca 3-4m tiefem Wasser.

Zumindest kam keine Langeweile auf,weil es immer irgendwo gebissen hat.

Heute wird mal pausiert, morgen schauen wir weiter und suchen die größeren Exemplare



Gruß

Martin

*Edit*Pause fällt aus wegen Angelsucht llooll


----------



## Mario563 (29. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Aalround-Spinner schrieb:


> War gestern auch mal wieder los: Am Vereinssee.
> 
> Das war diesmal echt hammermäßig :vik: :
> 
> ...


 
Hier http://www.franz-josef-hollweck.de/bilderab/bilderab.htm
ist alles beschrieben


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (29. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

http://img223.*ih.us/img223/6606/aalxv2.jpg

@derGute1963: Alles klar!


----------



## Veit (29. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Super Aal und auch die anderen waren ja nicht schlecht. Petri dazu!


----------



## The_Pitbull (29. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Moin wollte mich dann auch zu Wort melden also aus unsern Pöddern ist nix mehr geworden da mein kumpel es geschafft hat das Plantschbecken zum platzen zu bringen#q.Aber auf unseren Ruten hats dann doch noch geklappt 3Aale davon 1 schnürsenkel der wieder reinkamm und 1karausche.Es gab noch sehr viele Bisse hab sie Teilweise noch abfallen sehen.Alles an einem schmalen 5m breiten Fluß das durch Ebbe und Flut beeinflusst wird.Fazit hat mir sehr gut gefallen dort und werd da mal wieder angreifen.Und dann wirds hoffentlich auch mit dem Pöddern klappen.Gruß Holger


----------



## FischAndy1980 (29. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Gestern nachmittag war es noch sehr warm und dann am Abend kurz vorm Angeln, kam miteinmal ein gewaltiger Temperatursturz und es wurde ganz schön kalt und windig. Wir dachten dann erst das es heute eine Nullrunde beim Aalangeln gibt. Aber es wurde trotz des Wetterumschwungs und des Mondes der schon fast voll war, doch noch richtig gut. Mein Kumpel und ich waren gestern zu heute nacht von 20.30 - 01.00Uhr bei uns am Havelkanal, 11 Aale konnten wir auf Köfi landen. Er hatte 6, wovon 4 untermaßige wieder schwimmen.
Ich hatte 5, vovon 4 gute Räucheraale waren. Abgemessen wurden die 4 dann Zuhause: 58, 61, 63, 67cm.
Auch konnte in der Schonzeit ein untermaßiger Zander den angebotenen Gründling nicht wiederstehen. Er hatte den Haken vorne im Maul und konnte dann gleich wieder unbeschadet weiterschwimmen. Am Angelplatz hatten trotz des Wetters hunderte von Plötzen vor unseren Füßen bis in die Nacht gelaicht, so das es warscheinlich deshalb sogut mit den Aalen lief. Beim Laichen der Plötzen, konnte man öfter ein "schlürfen"und leichtes plätschern an der Wasseroberfläche hören, als wenn jemand einen heissen Kaffee oder sowat trinkt...
wir denken es waren Raubaale|kopfkrat .
Fehlbisse gabs auch noch ein paar, die Köfis(Plötzen/Gründlinge) sahen dann an manchen Stellen so zusammengepresst aus wie die von Aalbisse typisch ist.
Trotz des kalten Wetters, war es wieder eine heisse Aalnacht. Heute abend gehts dann wieder an der Stelle weiter, wo wir gestern aufgehört haben.

Allen anderen Fängern auch noch ein Petri Heil für die Fänge!


----------



## sebo (29. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Habe am Donnerstag Abend in 1m Tiefe meinen ersten Aal fangen könne. Leider nur 55cm aber da es mein erster Aal überhaupt war,(habe meinen Schein ja erst einen Monat) bin ich mega happy. Hatte noch sehr viele Bisse aber immer nur kurz und ruckartig. Als ich die Anglen einholte war immer der Wurm weg , das sogar 6 mal. Gehe jetzt dann wieder los und hoffe das ich heute noch ein paar überlisten kann


----------



## John Doe12 (29. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@sebo

Ist es möglich das es bei euch Wollhandkrabben gibt,das wäre ne Erklärung für deinen häufigen Köderverlust

Martin


----------



## macfisch (29. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Na  bei euch tut sich ja richtig was auf Aal, an den See wo ich angel, geht zur Zeit null auf Aal. Oder es liegt daran das da 3 Wochen lang, alle wie wild Aale rausgezogen haben. Da der kein Zulauf etc. besitzt wär es möglich das die Satzaale zum Grossteil schon draussen sind.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (29. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hatte gestern um ca. 21:30Uhr einen recht dicken 52er Breitkopfaal auf Wumrstückchen an der Feederrute. Ich war an einem 19ha See.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (29. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

ich habe mal ne frage-wenn ihr mit nen halben tauwurm auf aal fischt,nehmt ihr den kopf oder schwanzteil vom wurm??


----------



## Karpfenchamp (29. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Ich nehme immer das Teil des Wurmes, welches nicht mehr weiterlebt. Das ist das Teil was so rot-braun aussieht. Also erst das dunkle Teil und dann das helle.


----------



## Lengangler (29. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Einmal in der Mitte durch und dann für zwei Ruten, so mach ich es jedenfalls.
@schleiwühle: Wahnsinn Euer Fang, aber das selbst die Untermaßigen den KöFi nehmen..gierig die Biester!

Heute Abend ist Sitzung am Vereinssee, mal schauen wie es dort läuft. Wird  wenig beangelt das Gewässer.


----------



## John Doe12 (30. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hallo

Wieviele Aale wir gestern gefangen haben weiß ich nicht so genau,auf jeden fall waren es wieder jenseits der 20 Stück,wahre Massen von Kleinaalen zwischen 25 und 35cm.

8 Aale zwischen 45 und 56 cm konnten wir doch überreden sich für die Pfanne bzw. den Räucherschrank zu opfern

Angeltiefe zw. 1 und 3m,Köder Tauwurm,Bienenmaden,Garnelen.

Mal sehen obs heute noch ne Runde auf Aal geht oder morgen die neue Speedmaster getestet wird

Martin


----------



## FischAndy1980 (30. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

gestern war mein Kumpel und ich wieder an "unseren" Havelkanal bis um 1 Uhr. 
An der Stelle wo vorgestern noch die Plötzen laichten, war nichts mehr von denen zu sehen und auch die vielen Bisse wie vorgestern blieben aus. 
Am gestrigen Abend wars wieder kalt und der Mond war so hell, sodass man fast gar keine Taschenlampe brauchte. Gestern hatte ich insgesamt nur 2 Bisse auf Köfi und konnte 2 kleine Strippen von ca 45cm fangen, die wieder schwimmen. Mein Kumpel hatte etwas mehr Glück dieses mal...denn er konnte von 5 Bissen, 3 Aale landen...wovon 2 in den 60igern waren und 1 Aal der richtig fett war, hatten wir auch gleich auf einer unebenen Rasenfläche vermessen...und da zeigte der Zollstock dann schon 83cm an. Aber er wird mir heute noch das genauere Ergebniss mitteilen können, wie lang der nun war.


----------



## Zarrentiner (30. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

..also eigentlich glaube ich ja nicht an so was. Ich lese fast jeden Tag von "Aalkiller". Probiert habe ich es noch nie. War heute im Angelladen und habe mir das Zeug geholt. Werde in den nächsten Nächten testen ob das bei uns auch geht und dann berichten.Habe bis jetzt mal grade 3 Aale im neuen Jahr und die Größe (51,53,54) war auch nicht das Beste.

            Grüße vom Schaalsee


----------



## Lengangler (30. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Mal wieder ne Nullrunde gestern. 
War auch lausig kalt und Vollmond.
Und trotzdem wurde gut gefangen....war wohl auch mit 4m etwas zu tief, dazu ein neues Gewässer wo ich bislang noch keinen Plan von habe. Bleibe vorerst bei den Sielzügen.

Petri zu allen Fängen!!


----------



## Twyster (30. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

War gestern von 19.00 Uhr bis heute Morgen um 5.00 Uhr am Rursee um 22.00 Uhr ein 55 Spitzkopf Aal auf 2 er Wurmhaken mit Tauwurm und Aalkiller
Davor und danach nur kurze ruckartige bisse entweder kleinere Aale oder sonst was konte keinen von verwerten

Fast Vollmond 3/4
Teperatur um 22.00 Uhr 19 grad
Später in der Nacht 8 grad + mäßiger Wimd
Richtung|kopfkrat


----------



## Junger Dorschler (30. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Moin,
ich war gestern mit Boardi, Brassenkönig an der Elbe und wir haben eigentlich ganz gut gefangen...

Ich hatte 2 maßige und ein richtig Guter ist kurz vorm Kescher ausgeschlitzt, Brassenkönig hatte zwar nur 1 untermaßigen, dafür aber schöne Alande und Brassen.|rolleyes

Bisse hatten wir echt viele und öfters, dass die fische kurz nach dem Anhieb wieder abgingen#q#c


gruß philipp


----------



## Wal1y (30. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hi,
ich war die letzten 3 Nächte unterwegs und nur einen Schnursenkel. Mache ich vielleicht was falsch, ich fische im knietiefem Wasser wo der Gewässerwart seine Reusen hat. Ich fische auf einem größeren See. 
Naja hab gestern meinen ersten Hecht mit der Fliege gefangen :vik:

Gruß Peter


----------



## drathy (30. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Ich war Feitag los und bin an meiner letztjährigen Topstelle wieder Schneider geblieben...nicht mal einen Zupfer gehabt, so dass ich gegen 22.30h wieder ab nach Hause bin...

Irgendwie wollen sie noch ned so recht bei uns...


----------



## Junger Dorschler (30. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Wal1y schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich war die letzten 3 Nächte unterwegs und nur einen Schnursenkel. Mache ich vielleicht was falsch, ich fische im knietiefem Wasser wo der Gewässerwart seine Reusen hat. Ich fische auf einem größeren See.
> Naja hab gestern meinen ersten Hecht mit der Fliege gefangen :vik:
> 
> Gruß Peter



Naja wenn der Fischer dort Reusen aufgestellt hat, würde ich die Stelle lieber meiden.#h

Verusch es wo anders im Flachwasser, 1m Tiefe


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (30. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hab es gestern auch nochmal an der gleichen Stelle probiert:

War ne totale Nullnummer : sehr windig + kalt + Vollmond
wird mir das nächste Mal ne Lehre sein...
|splat: 
An solchen Abenden geht man lieber einen :#2: #g 

Morgen dafür Spinnfischen :vik: mit der Mad-Rute


----------



## mikka (30. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Ich war am Freitag von 20.45 bis 23.15 hatte 2 Brassen und einen Aal von 74 cm und somit den ersten Ordentlich Aal in diesem Jahr. Köder Tauwurmhälfte in 3m Tiefe in der Strömung.

Bilder folgen

Mikka


----------



## Marc38120 (30. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

ich werde die Nacht an einem See verbringen, wo ich weiss, dass es dort dicke aale gibt. Evt beisst ja auch nach 0 uhr, wenn der köfi drauf ist ein zander.... mal gucken was der abend bringt! grill und bier sind mit im gepäck


----------



## macfisch (30. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Gefangen:1 Aal 
Köder: halber Tauwurm auf 8er Gamakatsu(selbstgebunden, wegen der Qualität)
Gewässer: kleiner See
Tiefe:1-1,5m
Montage:Grund/Laufblei
Fanzeit:23 Uhr

Trotz anfänglichen Ärgers, der See wo ich bisschen was für Karpfen vorbereit hatte und auch bisschen ausgelotet habe, war von 2 anderen Anglern besetzt.
Auf zum nächsten See, da saßen 3 Osteuropäer und  auf solche Platznachbaren habe ich keine Lust. 
Also auf zum See, wo ich letztes Jahr schon recht gut fangen konnte. Da war wieder alles frei, da dies Gewässer sehr schwer zu befischen ist und auch etwas abseits liegt, war alles frei.
Alles aufgebaut und gewartet, bis um 23 Uhr der Aal biss.
Lust hatte ich zwar noch länger zu fischen, aber wozu mehr als 1 ess ich eh nicht von daher habe ich mein Bier ausgeschlürft und habe mich auf den Weg nach Hause gemacht.

petri euch Alle und lasst es heute wieder krachen, aber warm anziehen soll sehr frisch werden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (30. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

donnerstag 26.4,kollege und ich!
19-23.30 uhr
tiefe: 30-80 cm im uferbereich(größte tiefe im teich 1,5m)

erster raubaal dieses jahr,
ein schöner 84er mit 1,4kg auf köderfisch(11cm-rotauge) im privatgewässer(großer teich).
wir gehen gezielt  mit köderfisch und tauwurmbündeln los,da dieser aal der aktuell kleinste ist (ja richtig gelesen,der kleinste,davor war der negativrekord 89cm) den wir dort gefangen haben.
dazu hatten wir noch 3 abrisse die das vorfach(11kg 38er mono) 2mal weggeknickt haben und einen wo direkt am wirbel die 30er hauptschnur im knoten durchgerissen ist.kann auch ne beschädigung vom drill davor gewesen sein.
schade drum,es hat echt super gebissen,und 3-4 aale wären eigentlich pflicht gewesen,aber diese sch...... abrisse!

wir überlegen jetzt auf 45-50er monofile vorfächer umzusteigen,oder auf hardmono(vielleicht zu steif?) oder stahl(zu steif?wie reagiert ein aal auf metall?)
*hat da wer erfahrungen von den großwildjägern,macht das die aale misstrauisch wenn steifes vorfachmaterial bzw metall am haken hängt?*??

anmerkung am rande: 
3gramm-posen scheinen noch zu schwer zu sein, wir hatten mehrere kurze anzupfer am fisch oder tauwurm,die 2-3 meter weggingen udn dann losließen,jetzt erfolgt der wechsel auf 1-2 gramm-posen für die köderfische und auf die laufbleimontage(5-10gramm) bei den wurmangeln mit offener rolle und elektronischem bissanzeiger.
der fisch liegt ja eh auf grund auf,udn wir angeln mit fisch nur im nahbereich bis 10meter entfernung.
ein 0,2-0,5g schrotblei am wirbel platziert hält das ganze vorfach am platz,der rest kommt direkt unter die pose.

gut funktionierte das anfüttern mit rotaugenfetzen von etwa daumennagelgröße, an der ab dämmerung angefütterten stelle(viertelstündlich 3-5 stücke eingeworfen) kamen 7 der insgesamt 11 bisse,und dort lag nur eine rute mit köderfisch!die restlichen 4 bisse gab es an den anderen 3 ruten verteilt.
3 bisse gab es auf wurm auf ca 10meter entfernung zum ufer, einen dann noch auf die 40meter nach links entfernt liegende köderfischrute im absoluten flachwasser(ca 15cm tiefe dort).

als beifang gab es noch einen ca 70er hecht gegen 23 uhr,der aber wieder schwimmen darf.

29.4
20.30-22.30 uhr

wetterumschwung
nur ein kleiner hecht(ca 55cm) udn ein fehlbiss auf köderfisch,nachher wurd es selbst in der winterjacke zu kalt!


----------



## Käptn Nemo (30. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Wa von Freitag auf Samstag aner weser mit nem kümpel bis 22.30 tat sich nichts dann wollt ich meine angeln einholen um seh neu zu beködern. An der einen nen Hänger ander anderen nen kleiner Kauli der kurz vor land wieder absprang. Als ich dann die Wurmdose suchte stellte ich fest das sie von ca 10 Schnecken absolut zugeschleimt war |gr: . Auf Rache wanderten die Schnecken dann im Futterkorb ins Wasser köder wa nachwie vor Wurm. von den 4 Bissen die ich im rest der nacht gekriegt hab kammen 3 auf die Futterkorb angeln von dehnen ich 2 verwerten konnte die anderen beiden wurden fachgerecht versemmelt#d . beide aale hatten 50cm und wogen 100und 300gr. beim Ausnehmen konte ich in ihren Mägen die Schnecken wieder finden .... 

Hat wer vom euch schon ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? 
Auf jeden fall werd ich beim nächsten mal wieder eine angel mit Schneckenfutterkorb auslegen... ma schaun obs wieder funzt...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (30. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

solange das keine geschützten tiere sind sollte das kein ding sein,von schnecken als köder,die massenhaft an feuchten ufern vorkommen,hab ich auch schon gehört.
da soll es wirklich gut gehen.


----------



## Käptn Nemo (30. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Das waren die Normalen Braunen Wegschnecken die stehen meiner meinung nach nich unter Schutz und es gibt sie in Massen. Sollten se doch unter Schutz stehen informiert mich bitte drüber. Ich werd mich dann bei denn angehörigen der schnecken entschuldigen und ihnen zur Versöhnung nen Salat mit bringen:q .


----------



## Stefan6 (30. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Konnte Freitag 3 Aale und eine Aalquappe erbeuten,Samstag 2 Aale.Köder halber Tauwurm#h
Morgen gehts wieder Aalangeln.


----------



## Zarrentiner (30. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



acidflash schrieb:


> donnerstag 26.4,kollege und ich!
> 19-23.30 uhr
> tiefe: 30-80 cm im uferbereich(größte tiefe im teich 1,5m)
> 
> ...


 Ich hatte im vergangenen Jahr ähnliche Probleme mit abrissen . Ich habe mir Waller-Vorfach als meterware bei Askari bestellt. Habe damit sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Mein größter Aal mit diesem Vorfach war 96cm lang und wog 2480 gr. Das ist bis heute mein persönlicher Rekord.Vorfachscheu kenne ich beim Aal nicht. Hast du mal gesehen wie die Langleinen der Berufsfischer aussehen ? Und das die Herren genug Aal damit fangen wird wohl keiner anzweifeln.

       Grüße vom Schaalsee


----------



## bassking (30. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hi.

Meine Aalsaison am See ist nun auch erfolgreich gestartet: hatte gestern von halb Elf bis 1 Uhr 3 gute Bisse auf Pose mit 2 Tauwürmern sowie Lockspray.

2 Aale konnte ich landen: 67cm. (415g.) und 58cm. (350g.)

Der Kleinere war vollgefressen mit Bachflohkrebsen und hat sehr aggressiv gebissen.

Der helle Mond war egal- wir hatten 4 gute Bisse, was für den See nicht übel ist !

Naja, es geht los |rolleyes 

Großaalvorfach?

Der Jan Lock empfiehlt ein 20kg. Kevlar oder Dyneemavorfach verbunden mit monofiler "Sollbruchstelle"...habe mir mit 15kg.Kevlar und 35er Mono schon ein paar Vorfächer gebastelt !

Der 67er hatte übrigens das 35er Monovorfach "angeraspelt" im Drill- war aufgerauht - und auch das andere Vorfach beim 58er Breitkopfaal musste ich austauschen !

Ich denke mal, der Meteraal knackt das vielleicht...


Bassking.


----------



## prophet12 (30. April 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Raubaal/Spitzkopf:Spitzkopf
Anzahl:3
Gewicht:K.A.
Länge:2 Stück einfach zu klein zum messen, und der dritte 65 cm
Gewässer: NOK
Köder:Tauwurm mit einem Tropfen Rosenöl
Datum/Uhrzeit:29.04.07 23:30
Wetter:1°C trocken
Besonderes:


----------



## Marc38120 (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Spitzkopf
1 Stück
Gewicht: knappe 400g
Länge: 54 cm
Gewässer: kleiner weiher
Köder: Maden mit AK
Fangzeit: 20.30 uhr

...sonst 2 weitere Bisse in der Dämmerung, später als der mond draußen war und es windig wurde, lief garnichts mehr....


----------



## nordman (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



bassking schrieb:


> Großaalvorfach?
> 
> Der Jan Lock empfiehlt ein 20kg. Kevlar oder Dyneemavorfach verbunden mit monofiler "Sollbruchstelle"...habe mir mit 15kg.Kevlar und 35er Mono schon ein paar Vorfächer gebastelt !
> 
> ...



ja, der meteraal kann das sehr wohl knacken. noch schneller allerdings hat er kevlar oder dyneemavorfach durch. ist mir immer wieder ein rætsel, wie selbsternannte experten zu sowas raten kønnen... ich habs auspropiert, das ergebnis war katastrophal. nur noch 0,40er mono, oder wenn ganz grosse zu erwarten sind, gleich stahl.


----------



## con100 (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hallo Leute,war mit meinen Kids am Rhein bei Emmerich,haben 6 Schleicher erwischt.Größe von 54 bis 80cm.Köder waren halbe Tauwürmer mit Aallockstoff.Fangzeitvon 22.30 bis 4.00 Uhr.So jetzt ab ins Bettchen.Gruß Micha..


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Na das hört sich doch Rosig an!  Petri Heil


----------



## bassking (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



nordman schrieb:


> ja, der meteraal kann das sehr wohl knacken. noch schneller allerdings hat er kevlar oder dyneemavorfach durch. ist mir immer wieder ein rætsel, wie selbsternannte experten zu sowas raten kønnen... .


 
Hi. Ich respektiere Deine Meinung natürlich- allerdings kommt mir der Jan schon kompetent vor- er ist ja auch auf der DVD : "So fängt man Aale" zu sehen mit seinen Tips.

Ich werde das einfach ausprobieren- früher gab es ein Kevlar-Stahlgeflecht, leider findet sich das nicht mehr in meinem Laden...

Mit Stahlvorfach und Wurm lasse ich mal..das passt ja irgendwie nicht zusammen. 


Bassking.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



con100 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,war mit meinen Kids am Rhein bei Emmerich,haben 6 Schleicher erwischt.Größe von 54 bis 80cm.Köder waren halbe Tauwürmer mit Aallockstoff.Fangzeitvon 22.30 bis 4.00 Uhr.So jetzt ab ins Bettchen.Gruß Micha..




Hi und Petri, hattest ihr keine Probleme mit Wollhandkrabben die euch ständig die Haken abgebissen haben?


----------



## Cloud (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Soooo gerade vom Rhein zurück 

Gefangen:1 Aal, 1 Barbe, 1 Barsch
Köder: Aal + Barsch = halber Tauwurm, Barbe = Maden
Gewässer: Rhein
Tiefe: 1-1,5m
Montage: Grund
Fangzeit: 22:00, 22:30, 22:45
Sonstiges: Insgesamt 6 Bisse gehabt wo aber nur die obrigen 3 von verwertet wurden konnten.

War nen schöner Abend mit anfänglichen Startschwierigkeiten aber nach der Zeit gings dann und es folgten die Bisse....
War ziemlich windig und Vollmond


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

also die sache mit dyneema ist klar,das dürfte für große aale auf keinen fall gehen(kevlar schätz ich ähnlich abriebsfest wie ne mono ein),die ist ja auch schon bei der ersten muschel oder stein durch,die hält gor nix!!

also wie ich so lese scheinen aale net vorfachscheu zu sein,meine erfahrung ist zumindest die das sie widerstand nicht mögen.

das heißt dann ab dem nächsten ansitz:
7kg stahlvorfach 50 cm lang(statt 35er mono) mit 4er butthaken (wie immer),
28er-30er hauptschnur, 
1-2 gramm-pose mit knicklicht statt der 3-5grammposen.

und wieder ein paar kleine fischstücke zu beginn der dämmerung anfüttern,eventuell noch n kleinen sack mit zerschnittenen würmern versenken.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



acidflash schrieb:


> (kevlar schätz ich ähnlich abriebsfest wie ne mono ein),.


Kevlar kannste vergessen.
Ich hatte es schon, dass ein Aal das Kevlar Vorfach durchgeraspelt hat.
Ich nehme nur noch Flexonit.


----------



## nordman (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



acidflash schrieb:


> also die sache mit dyneema ist klar,das dürfte für große aale auf keinen fall gehen(kevlar schätz ich ähnlich abriebsfest wie ne mono ein),die ist ja auch schon bei der ersten muschel oder stein durch,die hält gor nix!!



kevlar ist eindeutig weniger abriebfest als mono!

den zweiten satz von dir unterschreibe ich sofort: aale sind nicht vorfachscheu, aber sehr empfindlich gegenueber widerstand!

@bassking: nur weil jemand eine dvd gemacht hat, muss er noch lange nicht kompetent sein.

ich schreibe in der fachpresse schon seit 17 jahren ueber das aalangeln, kannst mir gerne glauben, dass da einiges an erfahrung hintersteckt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

da haste auch recht,wenn ich einige sachen in zeitschriften und dvd´s sehe,da kannste nur mit dem kopf schütteln was die experten da sagen.
ich denke die angelindustrie die dahinter steckt, gibt ein paar märker,dadurch werden einige produkte in stellen genannt,wo sie nicht hingehören.
 aber jeder muß nunmal sein brot verdienen.
ähnlich ist es bei den ruten,bei 90% der angelarten hat die rute einen untergeordneten rang. 

beim aal zb muß sie nur kräftig sein und die länge zum gewässer passen,rest ist völlig egal.
viel wichtiger sind gute schnur,wirbel,HAKEN!!!!! und eventuell die gut belastbare rolle die richtiges wettziehen gegen einen 90+ fisch erlaubt.

finde das immer noch komisch das viele für 200 euro ne rute kaufen,aber für rolle+schnur nur noch n fuffi ausgeben(wenn überhaupt).nachher wird über gerissene schnüre gemeckert etc etc.

ich mache es umgekehrt,ne gute rute bekommste immer für 35-50 euro ,aber rolle+schnur+haken+wirbel,da ist das beste grade gut genug.da darf die rolle gerne 100+ euro kosten,und die schnur pro 100m auch 8-12 euro.


----------



## nordman (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

hast vøllig recht, ne brauchbare rute bekommt man fuer recht schmales geld, bei rollen trennt sich die spreu vom weizen.

ich hab mir schon vor 20 jahren zeugs gekauft, das qualitativ hochwertig war. ich fische auf aal heute immer noch mit denselben sportexruten und aburollen, die ich damals hatte. die werden mich wohl mein leben lang begleiten.


----------



## Rocky Coast (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hallo, 
handhabe es ähnlich:Für normales Posen- oder Grundangeln auf Aal eher günstige Ruten bzw. vorhandene hochwertige Heavy-Feeder oder Karpfenrute , aber vor allem bei Hauptschnur, Vorfach, Wirbel und Haken richtig hochwertiges Material !
Habe es noch am letzten Wochenende erlebt, daß ein warscheinlich kapitaler Aal den Köder samt Haken ohne Mühe vom Vorfach abriß


----------



## Rocky Coast (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Dem Titel entsprechend auch noch einen Fangbericht von mir:

Mein Neffe und ich waren in der Nacht von Freitag auf Samstag das erste Mal in diesem Jahr Nachtangeln im Baggersee.Von gezieltem Aalangeln kann man nicht unbedingt sprechen, da der Aalbestand nicht sehr üppig dort ist.Da geht manchmal eher ein Brassen, Karpfen oder eine lebensmüde Schleie an den Wurmköder als der ersehnte Aal.

Fangzeit:ca. 4.30 Uhr Morgens
Köder: Tauwurm pur (auf Lockstoff Aalkiller tat sich nichts) auf Grund
Größe: 50 cm. 
Gewicht: 210 gr.
Beifang: Satzkarpfen, 39 cm. und knapp 900 gr.

Wir hatten in der schon recht warmen Nacht mehrere vorsichtige Bisse.Wie eben schon angeführt kappte ein Aal das monofile Vorfach.Im Dunkeln habe ich dann ein Mach 2 Vorfach 
von JP mit 4er Aalhaken gebunden, beködert und ausgelegt,das meinem Neffen dann den Aal bescherte. Mit diesem Vorfachmaterial konnte ich schon öfters Aale und auch kleine Welse fangen,kann ich nur empfehlen, sehr abriebfest!
Immerhin unser erster Aal des Jahres im Baggersee und eine spannende Angelnacht, die Lust auf mehr macht !!!!


----------



## Holger (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Gut lief es gestern....

Mit meinem Bruder fing ich in der Zeit von 21:00 bis 01:15 Uhr 7 Aale, 4 bissen auf Wurm, 3 auf Köfi. 

3 Aale waren eher klein von 40-45 cm, die anderen hatten 52,56,63 und 68 cm.

So darf es heute Abend weitergehen, dank Urlaub hab ich endlich richtig Zeit für die Schleicher....#6


----------



## pike1984 (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Gibts des?! Das ein Aal das Vorfach durchbeissen kann? Bin letzte Woche beim Aalangeln um 1 Uhr auf meinem Carpchair eingepennt. Jo und als ich aufwache, sehe ich, dass die Grundrute, die mit Tauwurm beködert war, offensichtlich aus dem Rutenhalter "gesprungen" war. Angeschlagen - aber ins Leere. Dann hab ich eingeholt und gesehen, dass das nagelneue(!) Vorfach ein kurzes Stück vorm Haken durch war. Der Haken samt Tauwurm, samt Fisch war weg|kopfkrat. Kann das en Aal gewesen sein? Hab schon an einen Hecht gedacht#c.


----------



## bennie (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

wie dick? bis 0.3mm können mitlere aale es verreißen... habes schon erlebt, wir angeln oft an einem privatteich


----------



## pike1984 (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

War ein 30er Vorfach (Balzer Camtec Aal).


----------



## Master-of.Fehmarn (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Schöne berichte von euch 

MfG


----------



## Trader1667 (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Ich wünsche allen Fängern auch ein Digges Petri.......

Na toll ich muss Drei  Wochen(ja Drei Wochen) wegen meinem Studium pausieren......LASST MIR WELCHE ÜBRIG!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## con100 (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

hi thilo,nein hatten wir nicht.Haben dicht an der Strömungskante geangelt, das hat die Viecher wohl abgehalten..


----------



## angelndes_sofa (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Ich dachte vorhin mich trifft der Schlag.War zum Aal-Angeln los an einer Stelle an unserem See die mir von einem Angler empfohlen wurde |uhoh:

Tauwurm dran,reingeworfen,Ruten in die Halter und keine 20 Sekunden später *piiiiiiieeeeeep piep piiiieeeep* 
Angeschlagen und *nix* "hmm" dachte ich.wohl eher nen zufall,dass sofort was gebissen hat.aber von wegen !

das ging die ganze nacht bis etwa 1.00 Uhr im sekundentakt ! und ich kam um 21.00 uhr ans wasser. ich konnte mich kaum hinsetzen,so oft und schnell haben die fiecher gebissen.aber viele viele viele fehlbisse.konnte nur 2 bisse von bestimmt über ! 100 ! verwandeln... habs mit verschiedenen haken- und ködergrößen versucht,sie bissen aber pingelig :c

Fazit, 2 untermaßige Schnürsenkel-Aale #q Aber soone Action hatte ich in meinem ganzen Leben noch nicht am Wasser ! Etwas essen oder eine rauchen schien unmöglich.Ich dachte echt mein Schwein pfeift |uhoh: Ein Ultra Aal Hot-Spot !

So lange geangelt,bis mir die Würmer ausgingen #q Ein  einmaliges Erlebnis


----------



## bassking (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hi- hört sich echt stressig an- kann es sein, dass Du in einen "Satzaalschwarm" geworfen hast?

...da hätte ich gar keine Lust zu- wenn ir die Kleinen beißen, wechsel mal besser die Stelle oder gleich Köfi drauf !


So, wollte die Fänge der letzten 2 Tage nachreichen- vorgestern lief es schwierig- 2 Bisse auf Tauwurm an der Pose im Vereinssee - saukalt war´s aber ich konnte mit einem 53er Spitzkopf den Schneider verhindern  

Gestern wollte ich eigentlich nicht los- der Wind lies aber nach und ich setzte mich an den See- es hat sich gelohnt !

Von 22-23:30 hatte ich 3 gute, aggressive Bisse - ein absolutes Topergebnis bei uns.

2 Aale konnte ich landen: 62 cm. und gut im Futter (knapp 500g.) , sowie einen schlanken 72er Aal in der Blankaalform (große Augen, heller Bauch).

Da der 72 er vorne gehakt war und wie gesagt schlank war (hatte kaum die Dicke des 62ers), setzte ich das Tier schliesslich zurück.

Man muss ja auch nicht jeden Aal abknüppeln, wenn er zu klein oder zu leicht ist...das Aaljahr beginnt ja erst  

Gruß und Petri.

Bassking.


----------



## SteinbitIII (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



bassking schrieb:


> Da der 72 er vorne gehakt war und wie gesagt schlank war (hatte kaum die Dicke des 62ers), setzte ich das Tier schliesslich zurück.
> 
> Man muss ja auch nicht jeden Aal abknüppeln, wenn er zu klein oder zu leicht ist...das Aaljahr beginnt ja erst
> 
> ...


 
@bassking #r 

war gestern mit "Lengangler" an einen vermeintlichen "Hot Spot"
Was soll ich sagen? Von 20:00-24:00 Uhr ein Barsch von so 15cm, ansonsten tote Hose- Tatort: Sielzüge-Husum 
Gruß,Steinbit!


----------



## Hefti (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Moinsen
@pike 1984
Hab auch schon erlebt, dass ein 80er Aal mein 40er Vorfach durchgeraspelt hat. Zum Glück war er schon zu weit auf dem Ufer, so dass er nicht mehr entkommen konnte.

MfG
Hefti


----------



## Käptn Nemo (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

wa dienstag auf mittwoch los:
22:15 biss auf futterkorb mit schnecken und halben tw als köder anhieb vorfach durch#q #q #q 
22.25: selbe stelle selbe montage drehrunder 53er 400gr
22:30: schmaller 50er 150gr auf halben tw aner strömungskante

wa noch bis zum nächsten morgen da aba es tat sich nix mehr nur abund zu habn die kaulis die würmer gekillt und wollten nich ma kurz raus kommen guten tag sagen :r böse kleine fische


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Gestern zu Heute ,Boardy:Kleinerkarpfen und ich
Köder:Tauwurm
5Bisse
2xFestsetzer
2xSchnurkneul
1xAnhieb ins Leere
1xgefangenen Aal 55cm (hatte sich festgesetzt und konnte gelöst werden_Seerosenfeld)


----------



## Holger (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Nachdem die Nacht von Die. auf Mittw. so toll verlief, gab es gestern einen kleinen Dämpfer. Ich fing nur 2 Aale, 48 und 52 cm bis 0:00 Uhr.

Als geilen Beifang gab es ne 48er Schleie, ein wunderschönes Tier. An selber Stelle fing ich vor 2 Wochen eine 51er Schleie, scheinbar hab ich für die Tincas ne richtig hübsche Ecke entdeckt. |supergri


----------



## Mr. Sprock (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



con100 schrieb:


> hi thilo,nein hatten wir nicht.Haben dicht an der Strömungskante geangelt, das hat die Viecher wohl abgehalten..




Danke!


----------



## bassking (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

So, gestern waren wir zu Dritt am See- ich hatte auf meine Posen 2 Bisse, während die Angelfreund leider leer ausgingen.

Konnte einen schönen 71er mit 605g. verhaften und noch einen mit 300g. von 58cm. :m 

Beide Fische bissen sehr vorsichtig- Beißzeit war nach 24 Uhr !

Bassking.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

moinsen,

schöen Aale habts ihr da gefangen#6

Ich werde wohl morgen an einen kleinen See um die schleicher zu ärgern:g


----------



## tr1ck3d (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Mein Ergebnis sind 2x 55cm lange aale, beide Spitzkopf.

Mir ist außerdem ein ziemlich großer Raubaal abgerissen auf köfi.... Da das schon mein 2. Fehlbiss war und das echt ärgerlich ist, würde ich gerne mal fragen, wie ihr eure Köfis auf Raubaal anbietet? Also wie rum und wo den Haken?

MfG


----------



## Norge Fan (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Ich ziehe meine Köfis mit der Ködernadel auf,der Haken kommt dann aus dem Maul des Köderfisches.Gruß#hRené


----------



## Junger Dorschler (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

entweder wie Norgefan das macht oder mit einem 2 Haken und dann durch Ober-/Unterlippe ziehen.


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Genauso mach ich es auch.(auffädeln und haken im maulwinkel)..aber man muss auch mal ganz klar sagen es gibt keine 100%ige Erfolggekrönte Art der Anköderung..es kann immer mal n Fehlbiss geben...wenn man zu früh anhaut oder so gruß Chris


----------



## Norge Fan (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Ja ja die Fehlbisse,wie schon geschrieben gibt es die immer wieder .Da kann man anködern wie man will,hab schon Sachen erlebt die glaubt man garnicht.Halt immer wieder versuchen irgendwann klappts mit dem ganz Grossen.Gruß#hRené


----------



## Cloud (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Wann: 04.05. - 05.05. (21:00-03:00)
Gefangen:3 Aale
Köder: Nur Maden :g
Gewässer: Rhein
Tiefe: 1-1,5m
Montage: Grund
Fangzeit: 22:50, 23:10, 00:50


----------



## Maurice86 (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Wann: 04.05 - 05.05 (20-1:30)
Gefangen: 10 Aale wovon mal wieder nur einer Maß hatte 
Köder: Tauwurm + Aalkiller
Gewässer: Vereinssee
Tiefe: 0,8- 2m
Montage: Grund
Fangzeit: erster Biss um 20:45 der letzte ca. 01:00


----------



## Käptn Nemo (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

von freitag auf samstag aner weser in 12std nur drei mal kurz gezuppelt|peinlich 

hab dann den schneider noch verhindern können um 2:20 "erbarmte" sich ein erstaunlich großer kauli (hat ganz gut gescmeckt:q )


----------



## John Doe12 (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Gestern 10 Schleicher 1 mal 50 1mal 55 cm,Rest zwischen 25 und 35 cm ka,haben sie nicht gemessen,werden jetzt größer und beißen als 80+ wieder

Köder: Tauwurm,Bienemaden

Angeltiefe: 3m ca.

Angelzeit: 19.00 - 01.00 Uhr

Petri

Martin


----------



## Holger (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

So, berichte jetzt von einer super Aalnacht gestern....

Angefangen haben wir um 20 Uhr, aufgehört um 01:30 Uhr. Habe zusammen mit Angelkumpel Heino geangelt.

Wir haben eine kurzweilige Nacht gehabt, ab 22 Uhr kamen regelmäßig viele und gute Bisse.

Ich konnte insgesamt 7 Aale fangen (1 Strippe, 6 von 47 - 64 cm).

Heino fing leider nur 2 Aale, eine Strippe und einen von 46 cm.

3 Aale fielen auf einen Köfi herein, die anderen hatten einen halben Tauwurm zum fressen gern.

Wirklich ein toller Angelabend mit Heino. Bemerkenswert war auch die Anzahl der Köfi-Bisse, es waren 8 oder 9. Leider wurde 2 mal der Köfi losgelassen, die restlichen verschlagen oder der Aal fiel im Drill ab. 

Gegen 01:30 packten wir notgedrungen ein, denn für mich klingelte der Wecker heute morgen bereits um 8 Uhr. Wir hätten wohl noch mehr gefangen, denn beim Einpacken fing ich noch nen 54er auf Köfi. Aber ein bißchen Schlaf muß auch sein....


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Macht ihr eure Würmer alle mit Ködernadel auf den Haken?


----------



## Pfandpirat (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Ostseeangler87 schrieb:


> Macht ihr eure Würmer alle mit Ködernadel auf den Haken?



Ich habe festgestellt, dass ich dadurch deutlich weniger Fehlbisse habe.


----------



## Käptn Nemo (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

ich befestige die Tw´s auch nur mit der ködernadel hält besser und man hat weniger fehlbisse schnecken werden auch mit ner ködernadel aufgezogen aba als haken kommt bei dehnen dann nen kleiner drilling zum einsatz sonst halten die beister zu schlecht


----------



## Marc38120 (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

....also ich ziehe meine Tw`s mit einer "Wurmnadel" auf!!!!


----------



## bennie (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

70 und 53cm ... ich geh jetz pennen


----------



## Steph75 (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Petri an alle.
War gestern Abend auch nochmal los.Gegen 21 Uhr am Wasser angekommen fing es dann recht schnell an zu beissen.Ich konnte dannn gegen 21.30 einen schönen 63 er auf Tauwurm landen.Gegen 23 Uhr bekam ich einen guten Biss auf Köfi,als ich gerade anschlagen wollte blieb die Pose wieder stehen und zum Vorschein kam ein halber Weihnachtsbaum.Es kühlte dann gewaltig ab und ich beschloss einzupacken als ich bemerkte das die Pose der Köfirute verschwunden war,und so konnte ich noch zu guter Letzt einen schönen dicken 71 er landen.

@Käptn Nemo.
Wie groß war den der Kauli das sich das lohnte den in die Pfanne zu hauen.Muss ja nen Monster gewesen sein


----------



## surfer93 (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

gestern abend mit meinem vater am nok gewesen.

er: 3barsch :2*30cm und 1*35cm und einen aal:55cm

ich: 2kleine butt, und 2 alle:50cm und der andere zu klein zum mitnehmen..


----------



## bassking (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Gestern kam am Vereinssee ein 68er Breitkopf raus- 505g.

Der Aal biß sehr spät- gegen 2 Uhr und nahm ein dickes Wurmbündel aus 2 Tau und 2 Dendrobenawürmern.

Vereinskollegen hatten wie ich so sehen konnte, Nix.

So, die guten Aalnächte sind wohl vorbei- Wetterumschwung ist angesagt :r 

Bassking.


----------



## Marc38120 (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

....sobald der erste Regen bei mir eintrifft, geht es erst richtig los mit den Aalen #6 
Regen und abfallender Luftdruck ist das beste Aal-Wetter!!!!!


----------



## pike1984 (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hatte gestern einen 69er Spitzkopf mit 630 Gramm. Und das schon um 20.30Uhr. #6


----------



## Leif (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hallo,

wie fangt ihr die Aale auf Köderfisch?
Bin am kleinen Fluß unterwegs gewesen und bekome nicht einen Biss auf Köderfisch.
Legt ihr ihn auf Grund oder über Grund im Fluß?

Gruß Leif


----------



## Marc38120 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@Leif: Ich lege den Köder auf Grund oder mit meiner Stellrute kurz unter der oberfläche....

Es regnet endlich, die Aale können kommen!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

mit fetzen udn wurm gehts auch ganz gut!
aam besten einen tauwurm am kopf durchstechen,ein kleines fischtück(fingernagelgröße),und dann den restlichen wurm fast aufziehen bzw noch 3 mal durchstechen.
hat garde im stillgewässer den vorteil,das rotauge udn co da selten dran zuppeln(eigene art am haken schreckt wohl ab)


immer wieder gut auch der futterkorb gefüllt mit zerschnittenen tauwürmern udn fischen.

heute abend gehts wieder auf dicke,diemsal mit 45er vorfach bzw stahl,mal sehen was kommt.
der erste 90+ fisch ist langsam fällig,aber n 100er nehm ich auch gerne.
mit reuse war letztes jahr der größte nämlich 124cm!!!!!der kleinste ein ""läppischer"""" 91er.

dann gehts gleich an rotaugen stippen.


----------



## Käptn Nemo (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@steph75 
 der kauli wa so 150gr schwer und hatte ziemlich tief geschluckt den zu essen wa die einzig sinnvolle verwendung die mir einfiel und außer dem wohlt ich immer schonmal wissen wie die köderklauer so schmecken :q schmecken echt gut is aba wenig dran wenn se so klein sind kann euch nur empfelen die tierchen wenn ihr ma nen größeren fangt auch zu essen


----------



## muchti (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Käptn Nemo schrieb:


> @steph75
> schmecken echt gut is aba wenig dran wenn se so klein sind kann euch nur empfelen die tierchen wenn ihr ma nen größeren fangt auch zu essen



*stimmt genau...meine oma hat die kaulbarsche früher mitgekocht wenn es zander oder barsch gab...als soßengeschmacksverstärker einfach klasse, unbedingt ausprobieren...auch das fleisch ist wirklich delikat

so und damit´s noch zum thema passt: sachen sind gepackt, ab ans wasser...aale suchen
*


----------



## sergeyvist (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

05.05.2007
Weser bei Bremen

Zeit 7-12 am

Tauwurm auf dem Grund

12 Aale hauptsächlich von 10 bis 11-30

alle über 50cm 2 davon über 75


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

ja Sachen sind gepackt bei mir gehts auch in ner Stunde los. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## pike1984 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Na dann Petri Heil! Kann selber erst wieder am Mittwoch los. Bin ja gespannt, was geht.


----------



## Kuschi777 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Werd heut abend auch wieder losgehn.

Hät noch ne Frage was haltet ihr vom Aal und Wallerlockstoff von Sänger?
taugt der was oder sollte ich ihn lieber weg lassen?



Gruß
Flo


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Bin zurück..der Regen hat mich recht früh zum einpacken gezwungen. Keinen Fischkontakt


----------



## Marc38120 (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Petri Heil 22 schrieb:


> Bin zurück..der Regen hat mich recht früh zum einpacken gezwungen. Keinen Fischkontakt


 
Bei mir genauso war von 19.30 bis 23 uhr am Wasser, es hat geschüttet , wie aus kübeln (10-20 l /qm) nicht einen Biss gab es #d


----------



## Nauke (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Marc38120 schrieb:


> Bei mir genauso war von 19.30 bis 23 uhr am Wasser, es hat geschüttet , wie aus kübeln (10-20 l /qm) nicht einen Biss gab es #d



dito:c


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

jungs,macht mir meine hoffnung nicht kaputt für heute abend.
bin gestern mit dem a.... zu hause geblieben,hab gedacht bei dem wetterumschwung kommt eh nix gutes bei rum.
und der regen ist auch ungemütlich zum aufbauen des gerätes.
mal sehen was heute abend dann geht,um 19 uhr gehts mit köfi und tauli los.


----------



## Dorschi (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Nauke schrieb:


> dito:c



Auch Dito!


----------



## muchti (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

gestern gabs leider nur 1aal von 45 und eine mini flunder...musste schon mit 8ér haken angeln damit die jungs sich überhaupt an den köder getraut haben
wetter: westwind (ab 2400 aufgefrischt) und bewölkt, regen nur bis 2100, LT um die 11°C


----------



## kulti007 (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Petri Heil 22 schrieb:


> Bin zurück..der Regen hat mich recht früh zum einpacken gezwungen. Keinen Fischkontakt



mir gings och so :c20:00 bis 23:00

aber hatte zwei bisse |rolleyes


----------



## Holger (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

 Ich war gestern zwar nicht los, aber mein Bruder nebst Kollegen....es gab zwar Bisse, aber nur ganz ganz vorsichtig....scheinbar hat der Wetterwechsel den Aalen den Magen verdorben, denn bei 3 Ansitzen am selben Kanal (jedes Mal 2 Angler) fingen wir insgesamt 21 Aale (im Schnitt 300 Gramm)......

Aber irgendwann haben sich die Schleicher wieder beruhigt und fressen auch


----------



## bennie (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

temperatursturz ist nie gut aber bald gehts aufwärts...


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Ich wäre forh wenn ich in 3 Nächten mal 21 Aal fangen würde.
Bei mir waren die letzten 3 Male ohne Aal, lediglich die Kaprfen ließen sich überreden, aber die möchte ich ned haben, da ich keine Verwertung für sie habe.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

wie gesagt war ich gestern von 19.00-0.30 uhr los

zum verzweifeln,es fing schon um 20.15 an zu beißen,aber 4!!!!!! fehlbisse auf köderfisch in folge(rotaugen von 8-12cm), jedesmal geht die gut ausgebleite pose(3g nur!!) langsam weg,zuppelt ein paarmal,taucht wieder weg, pose kommt hoch.nix mehr
jedesmal sah der fisch aus als wenn den jemand entschuppt hätte und einmal draufgetreten wäre. in der kopfpartie und der mitte des köderfisches war es am schlimmsten. hecht war es zu 99% nicht,da sonst viele einschnitte im fisch gewesen wäre,was nicht der fall war

frage: hatte der aal den schon geschluckt udn den fisch wieder hochgewürgt eventuell??
im gewässer sind sonst nur hechte,keine zander/welse oder barsche.
aber selbst n 40er hecht haut die doch so weg!

beim 5ten biss kam ich dann mal zum anschlag,aber auch da das gleiche,ganz kurz den aal gemerkt(war ein richtig guter),und dann weg,fisch sah wieder aus wie mit nem fleischwolf behandelt.

der 6te biss kam um ca 21.15 dann energischer, aber ganz komisch war,das nach dem biss sofort blasen am grund kamen wo der aal mit der pose langzog,als wenn er richtig im grund wühlen würde.

nach dem anschlag dann ordentliche gegenwehr und nach kurzem aber heftigem drill ein ordentlicher 88er mit 1430 gramm.
wieder kein 90er, aber gut für die räuchertonne allemal.

danach dann nochmal 2 fehlbisse gegen 22 udn 23 uhr und um 0.00 hab ich dann langsam den kram eingepackt.


schon enttäuschend wenn es so gut beißt aber nur ein aal rauskommt.


frage an die köfiangler die ebenfalls gezielt auf die ganz großen gehen:

welche hakengröße nehmt ihr, zieht ihr den fisch auf, und vor allem,wo lasst ihr den haken im fisch rausschauen?

ich nehme die 2er oder 4er gamakatsu LS- 5013F die es im 25er paket gibt und binde dann selber das vorfach an(7x7 stahl im moment in 7kg).
größe des fisches etwa 8-14cm(14cm zu groß eventuell??)
der fisch wird längs aufgezogen, der haken schaut direkt hinter dem kiemendeckel richtung schwanz.
da bei den fehlbissen in dem bereich sehr viele schuppen fehlten,überlege ich nun den haken in höhe des afters bis rückenflosse rausschauen zu lassen,damit der aal beim ersten drehen und schlucken da keinen hakenkontakt haben sollte.
oder ist der haken eventuell zu groß, so dass der aal diesen beim aufnehmen des fisches bemerkt.
den widerstand der pose(wie gesagt 3gramm) schließe ich eigentlich aus,die war perfekt direkt an der pose ausgebleit.zudem hatte ich mehr als übertief eingestellt(ca 1,5-2m bei etwa 70-80cm wassertiefe),dadurch mußten die aale die pose nur hinter sich herziehen,und nicht unter wasser.
am wirbel war noch ein bleischrot von ca 0,3g,um den köfi bei dem leichten wind nicht abdriften zu lassen.

also woran könnte es gelegen haben das ich so viele fehlbisse hatte?das war letzte woche auch schon so.
wie gesagt sind die kleinsten aale,ob auf wurm oder köfi,alles 80+ fische,da es sich um ein seit 30 jahren abgeschlossenes gewässer handelt.die größten haben 120+(in reusen schon 4-5 gefangen.).daher sollte ein 10-12cm rotauge nicht zu groß sein oder?


----------



## Steffen90 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Ostseeangler87 schrieb:


> Ich wäre forh wenn ich in 3 Nächten mal 21 Aal fangen würde.
> Bei mir waren die letzten 3 Male ohne Aal, lediglich die Kaprfen ließen sich überreden, aber die möchte ich ned haben, da ich keine Verwertung für sie habe.


ich wär schon froh über drei aale in drei nächten....

probier die kleinen karpfen (1-2kg) doch mal zu räuchern!! schmeckt einfach nur richtig gut!!!!:k


----------



## andre23 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@acidflash: schon mal an karpfen gedacht??...die machen so etwas auch....habe ich vor jahren erlebt...3 fehlbisse auf kleinen plötz...sahen genauso aus wie deine...beim 4. biss hatte ich dann den übeltäter....karpfen von 17 pf.....

mh andre


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



andre23 schrieb:


> @acidflash: schon mal an karpfen gedacht??...die machen so etwas auch....habe ich vor jahren erlebt...3 fehlbisse auf kleinen plötz...sahen genauso aus wie deine...beim 4. biss hatte ich dann den übeltäter....karpfen von 17 pf.....
> 
> mh andre



also karpfen sind,wenn überhaupt,nur 3-4 drinne! und auch keine in den größen. bis jetzte haben wir nur einmal einen schwall gesehen der was größer war( hecht oder karpfen),und auf mais/boilies-fütterungen bisher nur ein paar schleien um 50-55cm.
außerdem hab ich mit fischstücken angefüttert.
meinste karpfen gehen darauf?
aber was würdest du denn machen?schnell anschlagen,dann bekommste den biss wenn es ein karpfen ist,sollte es ein aal sein dann garantiert nicht.
und ich will doch die aale haben.


----------



## andre23 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

...also ich habe die erfahrung gemacht, dass karpfen mit den köfis spielen....einsaugen und ausspucken....dann sehen sie so aus...ein patentrezept habe ich da auch nicht...kenne dein gewässer ja nicht...und wie man es macht ist es falsch...wenn der fisch nicht sitzt....

mvh andré


----------



## Andy Antitackle (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Könnten auch Krebse sein !!!

 Gruß Andy Antitackle


----------



## bennie (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

könnten auch sehr kleine aale sein. macnhmal wird der köder richtig zerkaut. petri zum dicken schleicher. das nächste mal kleinere köder


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

wie gesagt gibt es keine kleinen aale dort,der kleinste bisher war immer noch ein 80+ fisch.
auch der jetzige gehört zu den kleinstne 10 fischen!!
krebse schließe ich auch aus.

wie schluckt der aal denn?nur von vorne oder auch mal von hinten,wenn ja könnte es auch daran liegen zb. was macht man dann?
schwanzköderung???


----------



## Hechtangler123 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



acidflash schrieb:


> etwa 8-14cm(14cm zu groß eventuell??)oder?


 

Hallo,

also die größe geht auf Aal habe auch schon welche gefangen auf die größe aber da wollte ich auf Zander und Hecht!!!
Grundsätzlich kann man sagen wenn man nicht nur die 80-90er haben will dann sollte man bei 8cm aufhören, dann beißen sie und der Haken sitzt|rolleyes . Deshalb bestimmt auch die Fehlbisse der Fisch war denen zu groß und losgelassen.


Dirk


----------



## bennie (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



acidflash schrieb:


> wie gesagt gibt es keine kleinen aale dort,der kleinste bisher war immer noch ein 80+ fisch.
> auch der jetzige gehört zu den kleinstne 10 fischen!!
> krebse schließe ich auch aus.
> 
> ...



ich ziehe die immer ganz aufs vorfach und lass den möglichst goßen haken aus dem maulwinkel schauen


----------



## FischAndy1980 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



bennie schrieb:


> temperatursturz ist nie gut aber bald gehts aufwärts...


 
das dachte ich bis zum vorletzten Aalangeln auch...
aber die Aale haben beim Temperatursturz dann richtig gut gebissen!!!
Vielleicht war es den Aalen auch egal weil die Plötzen gelaicht haben??#c


----------



## bassking (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hallo.

Ich vermute, das es alles gute Aale waren.

Das Problem ist, wenn das Wetter kühl wird , sind die aale speziell im stehenden Gewässer plötzlich sehr, sehr vorsichtig.

Die schlucken dann nicht, aber kauen drauf herum.

Auf Tauwurm übrigens genau dasselbe am Vereinssee: sinkt die Temp. des Wassers unter einen best. Wert, ziehen die Aale zwar ab, lassen aber zu 95% wieder los.

UND WIR HABEN NUR MAßIGE Aale in der Regel drin- so ab 60,70cm.

Ich hätte an Deiner Stelle den Köfi halbiert bzw. gleich Fetzen am kleineren Haken versucht !

Naja, wenns wärmer wird, schlucken die wieder !  


Bassking.


----------



## Kuschi777 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



acidflash schrieb:


> wie gesagt gibt es keine kleinen aale dort,der kleinste bisher war immer noch ein 80+ fisch.
> auch der jetzige gehört zu den kleinstne 10 fischen!!
> krebse schließe ich auch aus.


 


Irgendwie kapier ich net woher du wissn willst das dieser gefangene Aal zu den 10 Kleinsten gehört.
Und oben hast du geschrieben das nur 4 Karpfen rumschwimmen woher willst du das alles so genau wissn?
Und bei aalen bin ich mir fast sicher das du es nicht genau weißt.
Sie wandern ab und andere kommen durch den Zufluss wieder herein.





Gruß
Flo


----------



## bennie (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Schleienwühle schrieb:


> das dachte ich bis zum vorletzten Aalangeln auch...
> aber die Aale haben beim Temperatursturz dann richtig gut gebissen!!!
> Vielleicht war es den Aalen auch egal weil die Plötzen gelaicht haben??#c



in der regel ist es ihnen nicht egal


----------



## Aaligator04 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hallo zusammen...
Ich bin´s DER NEUE...
Bis dann


----------



## Huchenfreak (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@bennie: Welche Hakengröße nimmst du für das AAlangeln mit Köderfischen? ich glaub ich will das auch probieren...


----------



## bennie (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

1 bis 1/0 als fertig gebundene vorfächer sind nicht zu groß für kleine fischchen. ich benutze die kleinsten rotaugen die an meine stippe gehen. 8-12cm. simpel aufgezogen auf grund gelegt.


----------



## bolle 911916 (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hi,

bin neu hier, verfolge das Forum aber schon eine ganze Zeit.

Hab am 03.05.2007 einen 84-er mit kleinem toten Barsch verhaftet.

petri an alle...bolle


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Welcome und Petri, siehst für den schönen Aal aber nicht sehr happy aus


----------



## Trophybass2008 (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Petri zum dem Fang!!


----------



## bolle 911916 (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@Ostseeangler87,

das Foto hat meine Frau Morgens erst gemacht, war noch müde. Außerdem habe ich mir während einer meiner letzten Ansitze einen Gesichtsnerv entzündet und mir für 3-4 Wochen die linke Gesichtshälfte lahmgelegt. 

Jetzt hatte ich wenigstens Zeit zum Angeln*grins*.

petri...Bolle


----------



## Leif (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



bassking schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Ich vermute, das es alles gute Aale waren.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

das Problem haben wir hier auch.

Schlucken tun die nie. Und ich dachte schon daran, das es an der neuen Heimat Bayern liegt.

Ich kannte es nicht aus ostfriesland und Ruhrgebiet. Wenn haben sie ihn voll genommen. Da musste man sogar schnell mt dem Anschlag sein.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Kuschi777 schrieb:


> 3.Irgendwie kapier ich net woher du wissn willst das dieser gefangene Aal zu den 10 Kleinsten gehört.
> 2.Und oben hast du geschrieben das nur 4 Karpfen rumschwimmen woher willst du das alles so genau wissn?
> 3.Und bei aalen bin ich mir fast sicher das du es nicht genau weißt.
> 1.Sie wandern ab und andere kommen durch den Zufluss wieder herein.
> ...



1. es gibt keinen zu und abfluß,also abgeschlossenes gewässer,ca 30-35 jahre alt
2. wenn es viele karpfen geben würde,würde man sie bei einer wassertiefe von maximal 100cm(zu minimum 50% ist der arm unter 50cm tief) sehen und auch fangen(wie gesagt,boilies,brot,mais usw,alles schon probiert(mit anfüttern),nur vereinzelt große schleien)
3. es ist ein privates gewässer, wir haben schon mit 3 mann(je 4 ruten mit wurm(am 6-10er haken),köfi usw gesessen,noch NIE!!! war ein aal unter 80cm dabei.
auch in reusen nie aale unter 80cm,durchschnitt war eher um 100cm(größe ca 85cm bis ca 120cm)
4. bei einer größe von ca 200m*50m siehst du schnell was sich da tümmelt,das wasser ist sehr klar,10 karpfen würden da auffallen und sich bemerkbar machen.


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@ achso. Sollte auch kein persönlicher Angriff sein, bei so nem Aal hätte ich halt bis über beide Ohren gegrinst 
Dann mal gute Besserung und viel Erfolg bei den nächsten Ansitzen!


----------



## Marc38120 (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



bolle 911916 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bin neu hier, verfolge das Forum aber schon eine ganze Zeit.
> 
> ...


 


Der aal soll 84 cm haben? #d 

Niemals!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! viell. 60-70cm
....hier ein foto eines 83er Aal`s #h


----------



## Tommi-Engel (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Marc38120 schrieb:


> Der aal soll 84 cm haben? #d
> 
> Niemals!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! viell. 60-70cm mehr nicht
> 
> ....hier ein foto eines 83er Aal`s #h


Wenn man eine durchschnittliche Handbreite von 10 cm nimmt, komm ich auch auf ca. 60 cm.
Aber wenn bolle möchte, dass wir glauben, das es 80 cm sind, dann tue ich das natürlich.:q


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

oh man muss man alle fotos jetzt neben nem Maßband machen?
Wisst ihr denn wie groß er ist?, nehmen wir mal an er wäre zwischen 1.90 und 2 Metern, dann kann das sehr wohl ein 84 Aal sein.

Aber schön, dass ihr die Neulinge immer gleich mit eurem geistigen Dünnschiss vertreibt!


----------



## Eristo (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Ostseeangler87 schrieb:


> oh man muss man alle fotos jetzt neben nem Maßband machen?
> Wisst ihr denn wie groß er ist?, nehmen wir mal an er wäre zwischen 1.90 und 2 Metern, dann kann das sehr wohl ein 84 Aal sein.
> 
> Aber schön, dass ihr die Neulinge immer gleich mit eurem geistigen Dünnschiss vertreibt!





Ich habe einen 19er Bildschirm. Wenn ich ein Lineal darauf halte, misst die Hand etwa 1cm, der Aal von Kopf bis Schwanz etwa 8,5cm!!!

Da meine eigene Hand tatsächlich etwa 10cm breit ist, 
gibt es an den 84cm für mich daher nicht den geringsten Zweifel... 

Ich wünsche allen Aalanglern viele solcher schönen Aale!!!

Weiß jemand, ob an der Ostsee der Aal schon läuft? Ich bin in der kommenden Woche einige Tage an der Eckernförder Bucht und werde auf jeden Fall meine Brandungsangel mitnehmen.

Petri
eristo
#h


----------



## Steph75 (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Marc38120 schrieb:


> Der aal soll 84 cm haben? #d
> 
> Niemals!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! viell. 60-70cm
> ....hier ein foto eines 83er Aal`s #h


Es kommt auch darauf an wie man die Fische in die Kamera hält.Du hältst deinen (zugeben schöner Fisch)83 er Aal auch extrem weit vor,dadurch wirkt er natürlich grösser.Bolle hält seinen Aal seitlich vom Körper,daher wird die Länge von 84cm schon richtig sein.


----------



## Marc38120 (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

...wenn das ein 84 cm Aal ist, ist es der kleinste 84 cm Aal, den ich je gesehen habe...

Wenigstens hat Tommi-Engel einen richtigen Blick!


----------



## versuchsangler (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Dein Aal ist schön fotographiert, aber seiner halt 1 cm länger.|supergriUnglaublich .....   #d


----------



## bennie (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

ich zweifle aber ich sage nix..... besser fürs klima, hab selbst mal nen 84er gefangen. is mir aber auch tierisch egal ob der jetz seine xx cm hat oder nicht. zurück zu den fängen!!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



bennie schrieb:


> . zurück zu den fängen!!


 
Bin ich auch für...#6


----------



## Marc38120 (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



bennie schrieb:


> ich zweifle aber ich sage nix..... besser fürs klima, hab selbst mal nen 84er gefangen. is mir aber auch tierisch egal ob der jetz seine xx cm hat oder nicht. zurück zu den fängen!!


 

:m 
du hast recht!


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Nur nochmal so nebenbei, n 84cm aal sieht bei mri auch ned größer aus wenn ich ihn neben mich halte.
Einfach nur kindisch euer ständiges angezweifel von Längen und Gewichten. gönnt es ihm doch einfach  -.-

@ Eristo: Teilweise kannste an der Ostsee schon Glück haben nen Aal zu fangen, aber richtig laufen tut er da noch nicht, selbst im Brackwasser noch nicht und da hat das Wasser ca 13 Grad (gemessen vor ner Woche).


----------



## Marc38120 (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Ostseeangler87 schrieb:


> Nur nochmal so nebenbei, n 84cm aal sieht bei mri auch ned größer aus wenn ich ihn neben mich halte.quote]
> 
> ich werde es auch gleich mal ausprobieren, vielleicht glaub ich es dann  #t
> 
> ...


----------



## Tommi-Engel (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

komm,ist doch gut jetzt.


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Beim Anangeln des Angelverein Malente e.V. konnte ich einen 75iger Raubaal auf 12er Rotauge fangen. Ich wollte eigentlich nur auf Hecht angeln. Bei einer Wassertiefe von knapp 1m zog meine Pose in der Mittagshitze (26°C) vor meinen Füssen ab. Anhieb..... sitzt und kurzer Drill. Der Aal hing gut am Drilling! Hammer!


----------



## Living Dead (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

hab dieses jahr auch schon den ein oder anderen aal gefangen, aber genau wegen solchen dummen bemerkungen poste ich hier nichts. 
so lange ich beim fang eines fisches nicht dabei war würde ich größen und gewichts technisch schön meinen mund halten.


----------



## Stefan6 (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Living Dead schrieb:


> hab dieses jahr auch schon den ein oder anderen aal gefangen, aber genau wegen solchen dummen bemerkungen poste ich hier nichts.
> so lange ich beim fang eines fisches nicht dabei war würde ich größen und gewichts technisch schön meinen mund halten.


|good: 
Genau so seh ich das auch und poste meine Fänge in einem anderen Thread#6


----------



## Mario563 (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Marc38120 schrieb:


> Ostseeangler87 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Nur nochmal so nebenbei, n 84cm aal sieht bei mri auch ned größer aus wenn ich ihn neben mich halte.quote]
> ...


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Ist ja auch n Zentimeter länger als seiner 
Kannst ja gerne misstrauisch sein, deswegen musst du hier nicht gleich sagen, dass der nie im Leben 84cm ist! Dann denkt dir deinen Teil dazu und gut ist, aber solche Leute wie du vergraueln ziemlich viele Leute ausm AB.

@ Stefan6: Magst mir den Link mal per PN schicken? Wäre nett, die Neider und Schlechtredner gehen mir hier nämlich langsam ziemlich auf den Geist.

@ all: Habt ihr es in den letzten Tagen bei dem unbeständigen Wetter mal probiert?


----------



## Mario563 (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Ostseeangler87 schrieb:


> Ist ja auch n Zentimeter länger als seiner
> Kannst ja gerne misstrauisch sein, deswegen musst du hier nicht gleich sagen, dass der nie im Leben 84cm ist! Dann denkt dir deinen Teil dazu und gut ist, aber solche Leute wie du vergraueln ziemlich viele Leute ausm AB.
> |good:


----------



## Tyron (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@ Ostseeangler87:

Da es mit den Hornis wohl bei uns nichts wird die nächsten Tage, lass uns doch mal probieren, was die Aale zu dem Wetter sagen... ich will endlich das erste mal los dieses jahr und du weißt ja, wenn ich mit bin heißt das eigentlich "Fanggarantie"


Lass die Sabbelköppe hier schnacken. Ich lass mich gerne 100% blenden (wobei das in diesem Fall hier auch nach meiner Meinung nach nicht so ist), mein Leben geht trotzdem weiter. 
Und Boardie bolle sieht mir eh so aus, als könne er über solche Zweifler hinwegsehen

Mir sind so ne Zweifler um ehrlich zu sein, völlig Banane...Und wenn ich nächste Woche n Schnürsenkel fange und behaupte, der ist 90 (sowas hab ich zwar nicht nötig, wissen hier auch die aktiven Boardies, aber rein theoretisch) wär mir das noch Lachs, was die Andern sagen.


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Jo mir auch weißte doch, aber warum schreibst mich ned per ICQ an 
Ich würd sagen wir könns ja nächste Woche Dienstag mal probieren. Schnaggen aber nochmal über icq


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

komm grade vom altarm!
hat trotz bindfädenwetter richtig gut gekracht!

ein 86er mit 1350 gramm auf tauwurm.
und eine richtig fette schlange von 98cm und 2,6 kg
(sah sehr blank aus, und megadick)
der drill war heftig,einmal ist er sogar aus dem kescher gesprungen(netz war noch halb im wasser,da konnte er schwung nehmen).
beim 4ten kescherversuch danach war er dann endlich drin,puuuh!selbst ein kescher mit 90cm bügelweite kann in der nacht  zu klein sein. da muß wohl ein größerer her.
an land ist  das stahlvorfach gerissen,aber egal.
gebissen hat er auf ein ca 10cm rotauge gegen halb elf,der kleinere kam um kurz vor 12.

zusatz:
2 fehlbisse auf größere köfis(um ca 12-15cm,ich hatte nur 3 oder 4 kleine die ich für die nacht bewahren wollte) in der dämmerung und 1 kurzer drill nach biss auf 2 tauwürmer gegen halb 1, heftiges rütteln(war auch ein sehr guter,widerstand etwa so wie beim 86er),aber nach ein paar sekunden dann haken ausgeschlitzt,sch........!

trotzdem bin ich zufrieden,wenn das richtige aalwetter mal kommt(nachts 15°C und mehr bei bedecktem himmel) dann gehts eventuell noch besser.und gemütlicher lässt es sich dann sowieso sitzen.
aber was solls,wir haben mitte mai und 4 dicke hab ich bereits.

jetzt fehlt nur noch 100+cm !!!!!


----------



## Tyron (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Dickes Petri acidflash!

2,6 kg, 98cm....das ist schon kein Mist...

Würd ja zu gerne mal mit dir "dein" Gewässer testen 
Unglaublich, so ein Gewässer mit ausschließlich großen Raubaalen...


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Joa, Petri auch von mir. Das Gewässer würd ich acuh gern testen 
Hast evt. noch n paar Bilder für uns zum staunen und niedisch werden ?


----------



## wilfried (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Na. da gratuliere ich auch, sind ja von der Größe her Prachtexemplare .

Mich würde interessieren, in welcher Tiefe sie gebissen haben.

Weiterhin PETRI HEIL


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

so,hier das foto vom fetten 98er aal!

bevor einer fragt,ich bin 1,91 groß!!!!#h |supergri :m 
bin noch leicht verkatert da ich wenig gepennt habe.

PS: was macht ihr gegen die aalschleimklumpen im kescher,ich hab da glaub ich n pfund von drin oder so. das geht nicht raus udn stinkt wie die pest.

PS2: das gewässer ist leider privat,da dürfen nur wenige leute ran.
da der arm fast komplett mit bäumen umwachsen ist und relativ viel holz und äste drin liegen,wird wohl wenig schwarzgeangelt. da können die viecher in ruhe groß werden.


----------



## muchti (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

schöne schlange...glückwunsch

5pfd. + ist schon der hammer


----------



## Marc38120 (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Lecker!!!!!!!!!!!!!! macht sich bestimmt gut im Rauch.

Ich hab in der nähe auch einen kleinen versteckten weiher, der ist sehr schwer zugänglich und gehört den komunen, ich hab dort vor, mal einen kleinen ansitz zu waagen. Vielleicht ist der weiher gut für eine überraschung!!!!!!!!

Ps:Bürste deinen kescher doch mal in der Badewanne aus, mit ein wenig Spüli und warmen wasser, wenn das nicht hilft, musste ihn trocknen lassen und die Kruste rauspulen...


----------



## John Doe12 (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@acidflash

Petri zu den schönen Aalen

Das Keschernetz abnehmen,wenn möglich und in eine Lauge aus Waschpulver legen,1h sollte reichen,danach gut spülen,dann riecht auch nichts mehr
Falls man es nicht abnehmen kann,so wie ich,dann lege ich den ganzen Kescher ca. 1h in die Duschwanne,(warmes Wasser und Waschpulver),anschließend gut spülen mit klarem Wasser und alles ist wie neu

Gruß

Martin


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



972631 schrieb:


> @acidflash
> 
> Petri zu den schönen Aalen
> Das Keschernetz abnehmen,wenn möglich und in eine Lauge aus Waschpulver legen,1h sollte reichen,danach gut spülen,dann riecht auch nichts mehr
> ...



hört sich gut an!
dann muffelt der auch nicht merh(abgesehen vn den klumpen)

@marc38120
also wenn das dingen älter als 6-8 jahre ist,und da aale drin sind,kannst du auch mit 80+ fischen rechnen, stell dich darauf ein.
also 4-8er haken(dickdrähtig) am 30er vorfach,aale sind wirklich nicht vorfachscheu hab ich festgestellt. ich hab an den wurmruten auch manchmal ne 35er oder 40er schnur,das stört sie nicht.


----------



## bennie (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

petri zu dem tollen fang.... mein 103er hat sogar noch innen 65er metallica kescher gepasst. der 100er auch 
aber immer mit kescherhilfe des kumpels...


----------



## Holger (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



acidflash schrieb:


> so,hier das foto vom fetten 98er aal!
> 
> bevor einer fragt,ich bin 1,91 groß!!!!#h |supergri :m
> bin noch leicht verkatert da ich wenig gepennt habe.
> ...


 
Ich verneige mich vor dir.....ein ganz dickes Petri nochmals zu der Monsterschlange !!!! #6  Schön, das du noch ein Pic reingestellt hast. Man muß ja nicht jeden Aal hier mit Bild reinstellen, aber solche Aale gehören einfach zwanghaft in diesen Thread, denn das zeigt die Qualität der Aalangler hier im AB. Auf das Monstrum kannst du stolz sein....:vik: 

Zur Kescherproblematik:
Ich habe mir im vergangenen Dezember einen neuen Raubfischkescher zugelegt, einen "Never Hook-Never Smell" von Balzer. Die Dinger sind, was ich jetzt rausgefunden habe, ideale Kescher für Aale. Das Netz ist gummiert und nimmt nahezu keinen Geruch bzw. Schleim auf, ist aber recht feinmaschig (8 mm) so daß keine Aale durchkommen.......ausziehbar ist die Kescherstange auf so ca. 300 cm, den Kescher gibt’s in Bügellängen von 55 und 70 cm. Hab den größeren der beiden, man weiß ja nie... |supergri


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Dickes Petri auch von mir @ acidflash


----------



## Junger Dorschler (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

auch von mir ein dickes Petri zu dieser Schlange#6

Was mich wundert, dass der Aal doch tatsächlich das Stahlvorfach durchgetrennt hat, hätte ich nicht gedacht


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> auch von mir ein dickes Petri zu dieser Schlange#6
> 
> Was mich wundert, dass der Aal doch tatsächlich das Stahlvorfach durchgetrennt hat, hätte ich nicht gedacht



ist wohl im kescher passiert,direkt am wirbel zur hauptschnur. denke das die kante des wirbels bei dem druck den stahl eingeschnitten hat.
zum glück ist das erst beim versorgen des fisches passiert!
:vik:


----------



## Junger Dorschler (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



acidflash schrieb:


> ist wohl im kescher passiert,direkt am wirbel zur hauptschnur. denke das die kante des wirbels bei dem druck den stahl eingeschnitten hat.
> zum glück ist das erst beim versorgen des fisches passiert!
> :vik:



na denn ist ja gut,ich hoffe du lässt ihn dir schmecken#6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

alleine bekomm ich den bestimmt nicht auf,wir werden wohl mit ca 10 leuten über die dicken schleicher herfallen,ein festschmaus


----------



## FrankL80 (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Meint ihr das der Aal ansitz sich heut lohnt? allen die heut noch los gehen Petri heil


----------



## Grundangler (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Ich könnte gut los heute... das Wetter ich klasse, bisschen windig, dunkel und ab und zu ein Schauer. Problem: Morgen früh Uni #q


----------



## Sonarmeister (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@ acidflash hut ab, das ist schon ein außergewöhnlicher Fang.
Guten Appetit und weiterhin Petri Heil.

Jetzt ein kleiner Nachtrag. Ich war am 30.04.07 bei fast Vollmond am Fluß und habe erstmal einige Gründlinge zum warmwerden gefangen. Nach Sonnenuntergang war dann erst mal für gut 3 Stunden Totenstille. Ich hatte schon die erste Angel zusammengepackt, als es an der anderen heftig klingelte.
Freilauf raus, Anschlag gesetzt und einen 2 pfünder von 82cm gelandet. Eben den Aal versorgt macht die letzte Rute krum und nach kurzem Drill liegt die Zwillingsschwester im Eimer. 79cm knapp über 2 Pfund. Beide bissen auf Tauwurm und hatten bis zum Ausgang des Verdauungstracktes geschluckt.
Ich bin dann sehr zufrieden nach Haus gefahren.


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

War jetzt mal wieder wer los?


----------



## kulti007 (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Ostseeangler87 schrieb:


> War jetzt mal wieder wer los?



ich war gestern abend kurz davor |rolleyes

doch der wind war zu stark um einen schönen abend am wasser zu verbringen. 

aber heute abend geht´s los...wind is wech #6 und gegen den regen

gibt´s hilfsmittel 

mfg und petri heil an die, die es heute auch wagen  #h


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hier noch n Bild vom Selbstauslöser (ich schaue sonst nicht komisch  ): Aal mit 80cm und 950g

http://img253.*ih.us/img253/2055/raubaal1105003ud2.jpg

http://img242.*ih.us/img242/1548/raubaal1105004bu2.jpg


----------



## bennie (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

ist dasn neuer oder der alte 80er?


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@bennie: gefangen gestern bzw. heute um 0.20 Uhr.
Hat die ganze Zeit fast nichts gebissen bis kurz vorm Zusammenpacken...
Der andere war, wie man auch erkennen konnte, ein silbriger Blankaal :g .

Gruß an alle


----------



## Käptn Nemo (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

heute geht´s endlich mal wieder los an die weser auf aal  
bei dem wetter sollte eigentlich was beißen hofentlich werd ich net alzu naß|supergri


----------



## Norge Fan (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Will morgen auf Aal mein Glück versuchen,wäre über Infos dankbar wie die besten Methoden zur Zeit in geschlossenen Seen aussehen.Also Köderwahl,Tiefen usw.Vielen Dank im Vorraus,Gruß#hRené


----------



## JamesFish007 (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



FrankL80 schrieb:


> Meint ihr das der Aal ansitz sich heut lohnt? allen die heut noch los gehen Petri heil


 
Lohnen tut's sichs immer, auch wenn man mal nichts fängt


----------



## Käptn Nemo (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

hab 2 aal gefangen 51 und 53 cm aner strömungs kante um 22:00 und 22:10 den rest der hats sich nix getan


----------



## bolle 911916 (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@alle Zweifler,

hier noch ein parr Bilder vom 84-er ( der so bezweifelt wird von einigen Kollegen).

Wenn Ihr mal zum Baumarkt geht, vermeßt doch mal die Rasengitter- Steine und dann nur noch ein bischen rechnen.

Übrigens die Rutentasche ist 1,35 m lang!

Schade das man hier nicht ernst genommen wird, sondern nur kritisiert.

Petri....Bolle


----------



## Trophybass2008 (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Reg dich nicht auf.! Auf seiten 17-21 war das schon mal.Es wird immer solche Kollegen geben!LEIDER!


----------



## ChrisHH (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

bolle - ärger dich nicht zu sehr. Musst Dich hier vor keinem rechtfertigen. Irgendwer mault immer mal rum - ignorieren, auch wenn's machmal in den Fingern juckt. Das Board lebt von Boardis die schöne Geschichten und Fänge posten. Also lass Dich nicht unterkriegen...


----------



## Marc38120 (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

:c da lag ich wohl doch falsch mit meiner behauptung, aber hey, der sah doch wirkich klein aus auf den ersten bildern!!!!!


Morgen ist Neumond, endlich :vik:


MfG

Marc


----------



## Tommi-Engel (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Marc38120 schrieb:


> :c da lag ich wohl doch falsch mit meiner behauptung, aber hey, der sah doch wirkich klein aus auf den ersten bildern!!!!


 
Ich wohl auch.
Bitte vielmals um Entschuldigung.:c


----------



## DanielT. (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Marc38120 schrieb:


> Morgen ist Neumond, endlich :vik:
> 
> 
> MfG
> ...


 

beißen die Aale dann besser?


----------



## Marc38120 (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



DanielT. schrieb:


> beißen die Aale dann besser?


 
Meiner Erfahrung nach, Ja ! ! !


----------



## DanielT. (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Das ist gut. Fahre morgen nämlich 4 Tage lang zelten am Gewässer. Dann werde ich es doch gleich mal auf Aal versuchen.


----------



## Marc38120 (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

ich werde morgen zum mittellandkanal mein glück probieren!!!!! 

Ich wünsche dir viel erfolg, Daniel.

MfG

Marc


----------



## kulti007 (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



ChrisHH schrieb:


> bolle - ärger dich nicht zu sehr. Musst Dich hier vor keinem rechtfertigen. Irgendwer mault immer mal rum - ignorieren, auch wenn's machmal in den Fingern juckt. Das Board lebt von Boardis die schöne Geschichten und Fänge posten. Also lass Dich nicht unterkriegen...




|good: und richtig #6...

ab morgen werden wieder aale jejagt...weiß scho jarnich mehr wie die dinger aussehen... |rolleyes

mfg


----------



## Grundangler (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

War Samstag los, ging garnichts |evil:Wetter war super aber bis auf zwei supervorsichtige Bisse tat sich nix. Rein von den Gegebenheiten, hätte der Eimer voll sein müssen. Aalangeln eben...


----------



## Steph75 (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@Marc38120.
Ne stimmt nicht,morgen ist nicht Neumond sondern Mittwoch


----------



## ChrisHH (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Mensch, da will's aber einer genau wissen: extra für Dich Steph: Mondalter heute 27 Tage. Beleuchteter Teil der sichtbaren Oberfläche 6,31%:q, also ne superschmale Sichel, morgen dann also nochmal weniger und Mittwoch Neumond - wozu die Widgets bei Mac OS X doch gut sind


----------



## Norge Fan (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

War gestern bis 23.45 am See.Nicht ein Aal:c,aber so 23.15 ein 68`Wels.Gruß#hRené


----------



## Marc38120 (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Steph75 schrieb:


> @Marc38120.
> Ne stimmt nicht,morgen ist nicht Neumond sondern Mittwoch


 
stimmt, heut ist ja erst der 14.5. , neumond ist am 16.5. |kopfkrat


----------



## Kuschi777 (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hi,

will heut abend auch wieder los auf Aal.

Was meint ihr lohnt es sich heute überhaupt da es die letzten 3 Tage warm war und gestern ein Temp. sturz kam.
Heute solls nur so um die 12-13 Grad warm werden.


Wie sind bei solchen Wetterverhältnissen eure Erfahrungne?







Gruß
Flo


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Probiere es ruhig mal aus dann weisst du bescheid. ps jedes Gewässer ist anders


----------



## henrik (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

mal eine frage hat es schon mal jemand beim aalangeln mit einer kombination aus tauwurm/wurm+köfi (vielleicht ein ganz kleiner 4-5cm) probiert ? Danke für eure antworten.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hi @ all,

war am Samstag dem 12.05. noch mal an der Stör. Ergebnis von mir 12 Aale und mein Kumpel 10 Aale und einen Barsch von 37 cm. War echt ein übles Wetter, habe 3 schwere Regengüsse abbekommen. Gut, das es Schirme gibt.


----------



## spin-paule (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

|licht *ZUR ERINNERUNG*|licht 

Hallo Freunde des Aalfangs,
wie einige ja vielleicht mitgekriegt haben, sammeln wir in diesem Jahr mal ein paar Fakten zum Thema Aal  & Mond und wollen diese am Ende der Aalsaison auswerten.

Wir würden uns sehr freuen wenn möglichst viele Ihre Aale melden würden!

Die Meldung ist ganz einfach, ihr müsst nur hergehen und in diesem Thread:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=96233
die Fangdetails posten.

Bitte bei jeder Meldung folgendes angeben:

Köder
Uhrzeit
Stillwasser oder Fließgewässer
Himmel: bedeckt, geschlossene Wolkendecke, klar (dabei gehts darum ob der Mond aufs Wasser gescheint hat....)
Besonderes : (z.B. 20 Aale gefangen - 19 auf Köderfisch nur einen auf Wurm oder Himmel war klar, Mond aber noch nicht da...)

Einen schönen Gruß und weiterhin ein dickes Petri für die Saison 2007!

Paul


----------



## mowerpac (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hallo, 

So möchte mich hier auch endlich mal beteiligen.

Wir waren schon am 01.05. das erste mal auf Aal ( in Nordfriesland Gebiet Bongsiel eigentlich sehr gutes Aalgewässer) unterwegs, Ausbeute war mager 4 knapp massige, durften alle wieder schwimmen. Dafür 2 schöne Klieschen gefangen. Scheint allgemein schwieriger geworden zu sein schöne Aale zu fangen.

Gruss Mowerpac


----------



## Junger Dorschler (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Gestern war ich nochmal zum Aale ärgern an nem kleinen flachen Teich, gebissen haben neben 7 Barschen bis 34cm, 2 Aale von 53cm und 61cm. Alles hat auf einen halben Tauwurm an der leichten Posenmontage gebissen.

Petri an alle Fänger#6


----------



## Käptn Nemo (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

so gleich gehts los an die weser die aale nerven...
noch is die laune gut... ma schaun wie sie sich durch ne nacht bei regen an der weser sitzen verändern wird  
wenigstens is ne kumpel mit da werd ich nich als einziger naß|supergri


----------



## JamesFish007 (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

na dann viel glück bzw. petri heil...


----------



## Käptn Nemo (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

petri dank hab 5 schleicher erwischt:vik:einer wa nen schnürsenkel und wohnt weiter in der weser die anderen waren 3x 53 cm und ein mal 60cm lang ertaunlicher weise hörte es grade in dem moment auf zu regnen als wir an kammen und hat die ganze nacht nich wieder angefangen:q
mein kumpel blieb leider schneider #d warum weiß ich net er hat eine buhne über mir gefischt und das mit der selben montage und dem gleichen köder...;+ hat wer ne erklärung dafür?


----------



## Marc38120 (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

du hast evt an einem hot-spot gesessen!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## angler23 (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

ich kenn das auch das man nichts fängt und der kumpel neben einem einen aal nach dem anderen fängt kann mir das aber leider nicht erklären! Ich gehe heute auch ma wieder aalangeln hoffentlich beißt was : freue mich auch immer über kleine Aale die ich dann in meinen Teich setzen kann.hat einer von euch schonmal ausprobirt mit zerhacktem fisch anzufüttern?


----------



## HAVSEI (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hallöchen.

Wegen der Fänge....guckst du hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1591370#post1591370


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



angler23 schrieb:


> ich kenn das auch das man nichts fängt und der kumpel neben einem einen aal nach dem anderen fängt kann mir das aber leider nicht erklären! Ich gehe heute auch ma wieder aalangeln hoffentlich beißt was : freue mich auch immer über kleine Aale die ich dann in meinen Teich setzen kann.hat einer von euch schonmal ausprobirt mit zerhacktem fisch anzufüttern?



der eine raucher der andere nicht vielleicht,oder mückenspray am finger etc etc!

wir waren samstag(12.5) noch los(freundin und ich), sie sollte endlich ihren ersten aal fangen was letztes jahr nicht geklappt hat.
naja,was soll ich sagen,ihr erster aal war ein 
*91er mit knapp 1600 gramm*. :vik:
gestrahlt hat sie über beide ohren. wo unsereins für einen bierflaschendicken zig jahre für braucht,macht sie beim 3ten nachtangeln. #h
foto muß ich noch von der diggi runterladen(usb-kabel ist verschwunden)

es war der einzige biss des abends,auf tauwurmbündel um kurz vor 22uhr.
das ist damit der 5te richtig fette dieses jahr bei 5 ansitzen. am samstag gehts dann wieder los.soll ja besseres wetter geben.
wir hoffen mit 3 leuten auf je 1-2 große,und ich auf den 100er!!so langsam muß die marke endlich fallen.

es gefällt mir bloß nicht,dass es heute und morgen nacht kalt sein soll,dafür soll am samstag abend/nacht das quecksilber nicht unter 11°C fallen. da wird sich zeigen ob die schleicher wollen oder ihnen die 2 kalten nächte in den flossen stecken.


----------



## JamesFish007 (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

na dann ein genauso fettes Petri...bei uns geht ga nix an Aal


----------



## gründler (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

hi kommen gerade Heim.Also hatten heute 5 schöne Aale 3Stk.um 500-600gr.und zwei die beide über 1000gr haben.Die beiden großen auf Köfis,die anderen auf Wurm.Wasser ist zwar kälter geworden aber die Bisse waren nicht zaghaft,schöne schlagartige Köderaufnahme und ab ging das Knicki  in die Tiefe.Kleiner See um die 3meter tief.

mfg gründler.


----------



## surfer93 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

so.. gestern und vorgestern los gewesen.. vorgestern zu 3. ich 2aale.. 500gr und 300gr und einen barsch (30cm) kollege 1aal 320gr udn der andere nichts.. gestern mit meinem vater.. ereinen kleinen butt, ich einen kleinen butt ein 34cmplötz und einen kleienn aal...


----------



## bassking (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



gründler schrieb:


> hi kommen gerade Heim.Also hatten heute 5 schöne Aale 3Stk.um 500-600gr.und zwei die beide über 1000gr haben.Die beiden großen auf Köfis,die anderen auf Wurm.Wasser ist zwar kälter geworden aber die Bisse waren nicht zaghaft,schöne schlagartige Köderaufnahme und ab ging das Knicki in die Tiefe.Kleiner See um die 3meter tief.
> 
> mfg gründler.


 
Hi und Petri zum Superfang ! #6

Hast Du Beißzeiten erkennen können- oder lief es die ganze Nacht über gut? Wann gings denn los mit der Beißerei?

Kamen die Bisse auf 3m.- oder flacher?


Gruß und Petri... Bassking.


----------



## Willi90 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@ gründler
hast du Ufernah gefischt oder weiter im Tiefem?


----------



## gründler (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Willi90 schrieb:


> @ gründler
> hast du Ufernah gefischt oder weiter im Tiefem?


 
Also bisse kamen zwischen 21-23.30Uhr dann haben wir eingepackt.Die beiden großen Aale bissen beide noch vor 22Uhr,die anderen 3 danach.Wir haben Ufernah wie draussen gefangen also im Flachen(2m)und im Tiefen bis 3-3,50m.
mfg gründler


----------



## s3mm3l (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

3 Stück dieses Jahr.
Letzte Woche einen von 76cm, gestern 1x73cm und 1x67cm...
Gefangen in den Weserstrecken der IG Minden nachmittags zwischen 17:00 und 18:00 Uhr.


----------



## Cloud (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Gerade vom Rhein zurück und es lief ganz ok...
Kollege hatte 1 Brasse und 1 Barbe (Keine Sorge schwimmt weiter  )
und ich hatte diese 2 netten Kerle :







Köder war überall Tauwurm.


Und jetzt gehts zügig ins Bettchen |rolleyes


----------



## bassking (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Gründler- Vielen Dank für die Info´s !

Cloud- auch Dir ein Petri- wie groß sind denn die beiden Aale?

Kann man so schlecht einschätzen !

Bassking.

P.S: s3mm3l : Dir natürlich auch Petri- schöne Aale !


----------



## Cloud (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Danke 
65 + 61 cm


----------



## bassking (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Super zum Räuchern- dann guten Appetit ! #h 

Bassking.

P.S: Heute ist es dermaßen schwül, dass ich gegen Abend auch losgehen werde- schön mit Tauwurm an der Pose am Vereinssee...Bericht kommt dann ! |rolleyes


----------



## angelarne (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Gerade wieder vom See zurück. Eigentlich ein recht guter Abend. Zwar gabs nur ein Aal, der hatte aber immerhin 69 cm und schön dick war er auch. Dazu gabs noch einen Brassen von 48 cm und einen Karpfen von 64 cm. :vik:

Das ärgerrlichste an diesem Abend war, dass ich einen krassen run auf meiner Köfirute vollends versemmelt habe. |uhoh:#d.
Keine Ahnung was das war.

Petri an alle Fänger. Tolle Aale hier!! :m


----------



## Holger (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Kleiner Nachtrag vom Vatertag.....wir hatten zu Dritt (User Serge7, User Supercook und ich) in der Nacht vom vergangenen Donnerstag auf Freitag 18 Aale. War eine sehr kurzweilige Nacht und gerecht verteilt (7, 5 und 6 Aale). 4 Strippen waren dabei, die anderen hatten alle Räuchermaß von 50 bis 65 cm.


----------



## Waagemann (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Konnte heute früh um 2.30 Uhr auch einen 64er Aal landen!

http://img503.*ih.us/img503/6194/1aalcr0.jpg

Köder war ein Wurmbündel aus einem Tauwurm und ein paar kleinen Mistwürmern!

mfg waagemann


----------



## bassking (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Petri !

War ja gestern auch los mit 2 Angelfreunden..Wetter war schwül-warm und wir hatten ziemlich hohe Erwartungen...

Leider gab es von 22-1:30 Uhr nur einen einzigen guten Biss bei 6 Ruten im Wasser #d

Der Fisch biss an meiner Leuchtposenmontage auf 2 Tauwürmer in etwa 2m. Wassertiefe an einer Krautkante...ziemlich vorsichtig, es dauerte einige Minuten, bis die Pose schließlich ganz unterging.
Als der Schwimmer unter der Wasseroberfläche stand, habe ich dann angeschlagen.
Konnte nach heftigem Tauziehen einen schönen 70er Spitzkopf stranden...mit 658g. richtig schön dick |rolleyes

Grüße,

Bassking.


----------



## angler23 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Als ich letzte woche angeln war bekam ich lange keinen biss und ging weil es kalt war und ich etwas lesen wollte für eine halbe stunde ins auto (hab ja elektronische bissanzeiger) als dann auf einmal einer der bissanzeiger zu piepen begann lief ich runter und hohlte die rute raus ,mir war gerade klar geworden das ich den aal verloren hatte da bemerkte ich das meine leuchtpose durch die Gegend wanderte ,während ich den fisch drillte hatte icha an der dritten rute auch einen biss letzendlich zog ich nur einen kleinen aal raus den ich später in meinen weiher gesetzt hab. Als ich danach natürlich total motivirt neben meinen ruten sitzen blieb rührte sich garnichts mehr und es blib bei dem einen fisch den Abend. Ich glaube das die Alle dort sehr vorsichtig sind und es merken wenn man auch nur auf den boden tritt und deshalb nich beißen.       Naja dieses we wollt ichs nochma probiren und wollte euch fragen ob ihr mit der rutenspitze (feederrute,leuchtspitze.....) oder mit einhängebissanzeigern bzw elektronischen Aale angelt und was eurer Meinung nach besser ist.       vielen dank für Antworten  und petri heil                                                                      johannes


----------



## Tommi-Engel (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



angler23 schrieb:


> . Naja dieses we wollt ichs nochma probiren und wollte euch fragen ob ihr mit der rutenspitze (feederrute,leuchtspitze.....) oder mit einhängebissanzeigern bzw elektronischen Aale angelt und was eurer Meinung nach besser ist. vielen dank für Antworten und petri heil johannes


Vom Ufer aus angel ich mit den Funkbissanzeigern von Askari
(im Moment glaube ich für 49,- im Angebot)
Vom Boot aus nur mit Freilauf, ohne Bissanzeiger, das ticken vom Freilauf höre ich auch so.


----------



## pike1984 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hallo Leute!

Ein Zitat von mir aus dem Mondphasen-Faktenthread (bitte mitmachen#6):

"Besonderheiten: Mein Kumpel hat aus zwei Bissen zwei Aale gemacht, ich hatte ab 22.30 eine unglaubliche Serie an Bissen  (gut 12-15!). Drei Aale sind wieder abgefallen und den Rest hab ich versemmelt, obwohl die Pose zum Teil 2, 3 Minuten unter Wasser war bevor ich angeschlagen habe.#q#c"

Woran könnte das gelegen haben? Mein Kumpel hatte seine zwei Aale auch an der Posenrute und ziemlich unmittelbar nach dem Abziehen angeschlagen.


----------



## bassking (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



pike1984 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Ein Zitat von mir aus dem Mondphasen-Faktenthread (bitte mitmachen#6):
> 
> ...


 
Hi- wie groß waren denn die gefangenen bzw. abgefallenen Aale?

Normalerweise nehmen Aale über 50,60 cm. einen Tauwurm am 2er Aalhaken ohne Probleme.

Vorraussetzung ist eine effektive Anköderung sowie ganz wichtig: den Aal - besonders im Stillwasser- ausreichend lange nehmen lassen.

Aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich, dass ein 2-3 Minütiges Warten am Stillwasser VIEL zu kurz sein kann !!!

Also deutlich länger warten ! 


Bassking.


----------



## pike1984 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hi Bassking!
Die Aale warn 52,56 und 57cm. Die abgefallenen  denk ich auch so um den Dreh. Anköderung war dieselbe wie bisher immer-halber TW auf den 4er Aalhaken gezogen. Gut, ein Stückchen Wurm ist sicher abgestanden. 
Zudem ist es kein Stillgewässer, sondern ein Mühlbach(/Seitenarm eines Flusses) mit mäßiger Strömung. Hab nur mit der Stellfischrute mit Pose fischen können. Und vor allem wars bei meinem Kollegen eben so, dass er sofort angeschlagen hat und die Aale beide male hingen. Also nächstes mal lass ich ihnen mal ein paar Minütchen.


----------



## Willi90 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Ich schätze mal das der Anschlag zu heftig war... das ist oft das hauptproblem. Es gilt immer: erst kontakt aufnehmen und dan vorsichtig nicht mit ganzer gewalt anschlagen. Ihr müsst mal überlegen: Wie viel Kraft ist nötig um einen Chemisch -Geschärften Haken durch den Fischmaul zu bekommen?


----------



## kulti007 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@pike1984

sei froh, du hast wenigstens bisse.... :c

ich komm ja nich mal zu anschlagen |uhoh:

spaß bei seite |supergri ich demke mal das du einfach mal einen

kleineren köder verweneden solltest vllt. einen viertel tauwurm


jetzt noch zu der nich so doll anschlag theorie...ich denke mal

das die kraft doch grösser sein muss um die dehnung der

schnur, biegung der rute und den wasserwiederstand auszugleichen |kopfkrat


----------



## Pfandpirat (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



bassking schrieb:


> Aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich, dass ein 2-3 Minütiges Warten am Stillwasser VIEL zu kurz sein kann !!!



Sehe ich ganz genauso! Im Stillwasser habe ich es so oft, dass der Aal eine halbe Ewigkeit auf dem Köder rumkaut und/oder mit ihm spielt bis er hängt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

So,hier noch der nachtrag zum ersten aal(91er mit etwas über 3 pfund) meiner freundin vom 12.5

samstag war leider tote hose,nur ein biss,kurz kontakt,und wech.
das argument das man aale lange schlucken lassen sollte,scheint wohl zu stimmen,ich werds probieren zu warten(trotzd er vielen äste im wasser)


----------



## Skorpion (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Wirklich ein schöner Aal. Mann kann gut die Proportionen ( Hand/Aal) sehen. Schön dick #6  Petri  dazu  :m


----------



## tr1ck3d (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Wie bietet ihr eure Köderfische für Aal an? Wo der Haken?


----------



## bennie (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Aufgezogen, Haken ausm Maul.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Skorpion schrieb:


> Wirklich ein schöner Aal. Mann kann gut die Proportionen ( Hand/Aal) sehen. Schön dick #6  Petri  dazu  :m


 das einzige prob ist das die qualität des fotos schlecht ist,aber ich weiß net wie ich anders das dateiformat hinbekomme(85KB maximal).ein normales foto hat ca 600kb,wie kann man das einstellen ohne das das bild unscharf wird und dei pixel zu sehen sind?


----------



## bassking (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Pfandpirat schrieb:


> Sehe ich ganz genauso! Im Stillwasser habe ich es so oft, dass der Aal eine halbe Ewigkeit auf dem Köder rumkaut und/oder mit ihm spielt bis er hängt.


 
Ja, unvergessen bei mir der Fang eines 80ers im See: Pose mit 4er Aalhaken (s-Form), Tauwurm zur Hälfte aufgezogen.

Pose wippte immer auf und ab...ich habe nicht auf die Uhr gesehen- waren aber bestimmt über 5 min, bevor ich anschlug- der Haken saß ganz vorne ! 

Im Fließgewässer sind sie irgendwie nicht so zickig :m

Bassking.


----------



## ChrisHH (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



acidflash schrieb:


> das einzige prob ist das die qualität des fotos schlecht ist,aber ich weiß net wie ich anders das dateiformat hinbekomme(85KB maximal).ein normales foto hat ca 600kb,wie kann man das einstellen ohne das das bild unscharf wird und dei pixel zu sehen sind?


gibt hier ne Anleitung


----------



## Willi90 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@ kulti007
könntest natürlich recht haben... aber ich denk das die meisten  die "fehlbisse" hatten doch zu kräftig anhauen. Der Adrenalienspiegel machts!


----------



## Grundangler85 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

zu feste anschlagen glaub ich nich. Du muss doch auch die Dehnung der Monoschnur beachten da muss man schon ordentlich anschlagen.


----------



## pike1984 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Dehnung kannst in dem Fall vergessen. War eien Distanz von 3 oder 4 Meter zwischen der Spitze der Stellfischrute und  dem Haken. Aber für die Stellfisch hab ich irgendwie noch nicht das Gefühl, das ich brauchen würde. Wenn dann denk ich war der Anhieb eher zu leicht als zu fest. Aber sicher bin ich mir nicht.


----------



## angler23 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Ich würds ma mit kleinen Haken ausrpobiren ich hab an der pose immer 8ter karpfen haken und hab bis jetz damit noch keinen biss versemmelt außerdem musst du darauf achten das du in dem moment anschlägst wenn er abzieht dann sitzt er eig immer.:g Wo hast du denn geangelt das hört sich bei so vielen bissen ja nicht schlecht an und die Größe ist ja auch gut!?#6


----------



## Grundangler85 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Dann klopp mal fester an :q 

ich werds am we wieder mal wagen auf aal wenns wetter einigermaßen mitspielt soll ja net so berauschend werden :-(


----------



## pike1984 (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



angler23 schrieb:


> Ich würds ma mit kleinen Haken ausrpobiren ich hab an der pose immer 8ter karpfen haken und hab bis jetz damit noch keinen biss versemmelt außerdem musst du darauf achten das du in dem moment anschlägst wenn er abzieht dann sitzt er eig immer.:g Wo hast du denn geangelt das hört sich bei so vielen bissen ja nicht schlecht an und die Größe ist ja auch gut!?#6



Das ist wiegesagt ein Seitenarm der Rott. Liegt im Landkreis Rottal-Inn in Niederbayern. Ganz in der Nähe von Eggenfelden und so 30km vom Papstort Marktl am Inn. Du findest die Aale groß? Unsre Fänge liegen im Schnitt so um 57cm. Aber da sind durchaus viel größere drin auf die ich noch hoffe:q.-Gut ein fetter 69er war heuer schon dabei.


----------



## Jochen83 (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Nabend zusammen,
war gerade bei uns an der Sieg und konnte 3 Aale erwischen, 50cm, 52cm und 57cm. Alle drei wurden auf Tauwurm gefangen. So, und nu ab ins Körbchen der Wecker nähert sich mit ganz grossen Schritten 
Jochen


----------



## Hunter85 (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

So werde heute Abend auch mal an die Aurach gehen, gutes Aalgewässer. Mal sehen ob ich ein paar Schleicher verhaften kann 
Werde dann davon berichten!:vik:


----------



## Hunter85 (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

tja ******** gelaufen, keinen aal gefangen...
nur nen kleinen karpfen auf meinen tauwurm


----------



## markuskassel (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

heute nacht den 1. aal der saison gefangen. hat gegen 0uhr auf ein kleines rotauge an der posenmontage gebissen. war zwar nicht lang, aber unheimlich fett für die grösse. 73cm 980gramm


----------



## Tyron (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Petri Markus!

Schöner Schleicher!
Der ist echt ganz schön dick - weil dein Hebel glaub ich auch kein Zahnstocher-Arm ist


----------



## Cloud (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Gestern Abend bis heute morgen um halb 3 war ich am Rhein und dabei raus kamen 5 Aale, 1 Brasse, 1 Barbe (schwimmt alles wieder).
Von den Bissen her liefs wirklich 1A ...Nach 1 Uhr hatte ich teilweise die Rute des öfteren nur gute 10 Minuten drin und schon hing ein Schleicher dran, allerdings hatten die alle keine sonderliche Größe und dürfen weiter wachsen  . 
Köder Tauwurm


----------



## markuskassel (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@tyron; danke! ne ganz spindel dürr ist mein arm nit...lach


----------



## angelarne (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Und hier ist mein Aal vom 23.5.07

Gebissen hat er auf Tauwurm um 22:30 Uhr.
Gute 59 cm war er lang.


----------



## pike1984 (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Petri zu euren Aalen!
@angelarne: lustiger Schuhkreis|supergri: Wir beten dich an oh Aal.|supergri


----------



## angler23 (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Angelt jemand von euch in der elbe?


----------



## Cloud (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

guck mal |rolleyes

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=30610&highlight=elbe

viele viele Elbangler


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Ich bin gerade vom Angeln wieder zurück. Ausbeute waren, leider nur, zwei Aale. Einmal 81cm 950g und einmal 89cm 1280g. Beide Aale waren beim Wiegen schon ausgenommen!


----------



## versuchsangler (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



pike1984 schrieb:


> Petri zu euren Aalen!
> @angelarne: lustiger Schuhkreis|supergri: Wir beten dich an oh Aal.|supergri


Und dann auch noch die guten Martens an beim angeln.|rolleyes


----------



## angelarne (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Das waren keine Martins, dass waren meine Gummistiefel. :q
@ Stuffel: Dafür, dass es nur zwei Aale sind, sind die aber echt nett....petri!! :m


----------



## Grundangler85 (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade vom Angeln wieder zurück. Ausbeute waren, leider nur, zwei Aale. Einmal 81cm 950g und einmal 89cm 1280g. Beide Aale waren beim Wiegen schon ausgenommen!


 

Moin Petri. Ich wäre froh mal 2 solcher aale in der größe zu fangen. ich fang zwar meistens mehr als 2 aale aber meistens ein paar nummern kleiner :q Also dickes petri zu den beiden schönen dicken aalen.


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@Stuffel- Petri Heil zu den guten Aalen!!!


----------



## kulti007 (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

ich habe es geschaft :vik:

seit montag bis heute *keinen* aal zu fangen :m

wo ist eigentlich der schneider-fred |kopfkrat

damit hab ich mir doch schon fast den titel board-schneider verdient #c


----------



## Franz_16 (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Mahlzeit,
gestern Abend hats in der Vils das erste mal gekracht 

http://img148.*ih.us/img148/9258/aal250507om8.jpg


----------



## pike1984 (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Allerdings!#r


----------



## Cloud (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

sehr schöner Aal Franz...Darf man sich die Daten erfragen? Gewicht/Größe ?


----------



## Skorpion (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Mensch Franzl was für ein Fisch:m Ein schönes Petri #6#6
Wie lang?


----------



## Franz_16 (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

83cm und gut 2 Pfd. 

Gefangen nach einem leichten Gewitter um 22 Uhr auf ein kleines Tauwurmbündel.


----------



## Marc38120 (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Petri, schöne aale habt ihr gefangen. ich werde heute abend auch 2 h mein glück probieren, tatort wird ein kleiner forellenbach sein! das wetter sollte optimal sein

MfG

Marc


----------



## Trader1667 (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Mensch Franz....Digges Petri


----------



## Käptn Nemo (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

erstmal ne dickes petri |supergri
wa gestren an der weser das wtter wa eigentlich genial für aale ganzen abend gfewittrig und ab 0:30 2 std ein heftiges gewitter
leider wa die ausbeute nich ganz so gut "nur" 2 aale einer 51 der andere 53 hab eigentlich gedacht das die biester bei dem wetter ein wenig motivierter wären...|kopfkrat


----------



## Tieftaucher (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

moin moin,echt geile aale die ihr rauszieht,hoffe ich hab auch mal son ding an der angel...


----------



## Jochen83 (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hallo,
war gestern auch wieder los und konnte einen Aal auf Tauwurm erwischen. 60cm hatte er und hat um 23 Uhr gebissen, heute Abend gehts wieder los ;-) Neue Stelle, neues Glück
Jochen


----------



## angler23 (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

war grad aalangeln hab zwar keinen aal gefangen aber dafür nen 10 pfündigen karfen und ich find das groß! ich hatte eienen aalbiss aber iwie hatt der den haken nich richtig genommen oder so aber is auch egal ein bissel pech gehört ja uch dazu das wetter war eig perfect hat mcih gewundert das nich mehr ging.       gruß jo


----------



## Jochen83 (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Jochen83 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> war gestern auch wieder los und konnte einen Aal auf Tauwurm erwischen. 60cm hatte er und hat um 23 Uhr gebissen, heute Abend gehts wieder los ;-) Neue Stelle, neues Glück
> Jochen



Da bin ich wieder, war wohl nix mit neuer Stelle, neues Glück. Nicht einen Biss hatte ich. Naja fahre ja zum angeln und nicht zum Fische fangen|supergri
Bis dann 
Jochen


----------



## bennie (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

komme gerade zurück. hatte eien ~50er aal, den ich aber zurückgesetzt hab und als beifang einen karpfen.
leider konnte ich 3 richtig gute bisse nicht haken - vermute es waren aber nur sehr kleine schleicher denn sonst hingen die 70+ aale immer bombenfest.














petri heil an alle anderen aalfänger!!


----------



## Veit (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

War auch mal wieder Aalangeln mit Kumpel Benni. Wir hatten zwar ein paar Bisse, aber außer nem dürren 50er Aal bei Benni, der dementsprechend auch released wurde, blieb nix hängen.


----------



## markuskassel (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

moin zusammen. nachdem ich beim 1. aalangeln vorgestern einen aal erbeuten konnte waren es diesmal beim 2.ten zwei aale. freue mich aufs 10. nachtangeln........ gegen 22uhr fing ich einen 73cm aal der allerdings wesentlich dünner war als sein kollege von vor 3 tagen..... und der kracher passierte dann gegen 4uhr morgens... 90cm und 1,8kg.....!!!!!! war ne hübsche schlange.....gefangen auf kleines rotauge an posenmontage 25erschnur....aber monofil.....grins. p.s.: die bierflasche auf dem bild ist ne 0,5liter keine 0,33er.....


----------



## mlkzander (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

geiles teil
petri dazu


----------



## Kuschi777 (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Echt super Aal.

WErds heut abend nochmal an nehm gleinen Bach probiern.
Heut regnets den ganzen Tag -> Wasserspiegel steigt -> trübes Wasser.
Bei so nehm wetter beißen die Aale normalerweise wie wild.

Falls  was zu berichten gibt meld ich mich aufjedenfall.






Gruß
Flo


----------



## markuskassel (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

danke.......viel erfolg dir!!


----------



## Steph75 (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

So,ich war gestern mal wieder mit Angelkumpel Jörg in unseren schönen Nachbarland Holland Aalangeln.Gefangen haben wir insgesamt 13 Aale,von denen 2 wieder schwimmen durften.Die beiden grössten waren gut 70 cm lang,die anderen zwischen 50 und 60 cm.
Petri an alle.
Mfg.


----------



## Grundangler85 (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Alter Falter petri MarkusKassel. 
Wenn ich mal fragen darf fängste die immer im See oder in nem Fluss ? ich tipp mal auf see oder ?


----------



## dirk-mann (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Moin@ all


erstmal an alle nen dickes Petri Heil vor allem an Markus
war gestern auch auf Aal zwei Stück beide so um die 55cm und noch nen kleiner Zander von 45cm der wieder schwimmen durfte alle drei auf Wurm sind hier noch Angler aus Emden oder Umgebung anwesend

Gruß Dirk#h


----------



## Bullet (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Moinsen

Ich war Samstag und Sonntag an der Knock angeln, wir konnten ein paar schöne Aale landen und als beifang waren noch einiege Plattfische drinn. Am Sonntag waren auf einmal wieder die verdammten Krebse am gang.
Die Aale gingen auf Tau und Wattwurm hatten den magen aber voller Granat.


@Dirk ich komme auch aus Emden


----------



## Pit der Barsch (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Moin Moin.
Hat jemand schon Aale direkt angefüttert ?????
Ich kenn die Metode mit den Sogenanten RUBBI DUBBI.
Fischinnerein-Würmer Maden- Im Zwiebelsack und an der Angelstelle verankern.
Ich habs aber noch nicht ausprobiert !!!!!!!!!!
Ich möchte es am kommenden Wochenend mal am Kanal ausprobieren.
In einer Engischen Angelzeitschrift habe ich gelesen das Katzenfutter(Nassfutter-Fisch) zum anfütterm verwendet wird.
Wer hat Arfahrung mit anfüttern auf Aal ???????????
|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## bennie (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Brauch ich nicht, hab Lockstoff


----------



## markuskassel (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

ja sind aus nem see. sind vor langer zeit mal ne menge eingesetzt worden, aber niemand angelt gezielt drauf. nur ich.....:vik:


----------



## John Doe12 (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hi dirk-mann

Erstmal Petri zum Fang,ich komme zwar aus Norden,aber angel eigentlich nur in Emden und Umgebung,klingt so als ob ihr draußen wart an der Knock,oder ziemlich weit oben.

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal,oder hat sich schon getroffen unbekannterweise.

Nächstes WE gehts wieder los Petri Heil allen

Martin


----------



## leopard_afrika (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

War am Freitag und Sonnabend auf Aal. Identische Wetterbedingungen, identische Stelle, identische Zeiten, nur ein Unterschied: Freitag Tauwurm normal, Sonnabend Tauwurm plus Aalkiller. Ich weiß zwar nicht, ob es wirklich daran lag, aber Freitag hatte ich nicht einen biß und Sonnabend 5 Aale+ 1 Miniwels. War zwar nur ein Aal 55 cm, die anderen knapp 40 cm und durften wieder zurück, aber Spaß hat es gemacht. Zumal ich der einzige bin, der in den letzten 30 Jahren überhaupt Wels in diesem Gewässer gefangen hat. Da freut man sich auch über das 35 cm- Fischchen und schickt es beruhigt los, mal die größeren Geschwister zu schicken.


----------



## bennie (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Tjaa, Zufall? AWenn du mit einem Kumpel angelst, der keinen Aalkiller benutzt, dann hast du mal einen direkten Vergleich und der konnte sich letztes Jahr sehen lassen 

Petri Heil!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@ Dirk, 
Glückwunsch zu den Aalen und dem Welsbaby. 
Naja, ob es nun an dem "Aalkiller" gelegen hat. Ich bezweifle es, obwohl es Leute gibt die schwören auf das Zeug.
Ich bin hier bei mir auch immer an der selben Stelle, die Montagen sind auch immer gleich und trotzdem fange ich nicht immer so stramme Aale wie beim letzten mal. 
Hab es auch schon erlebt das ich mit men Kumpel am Wasser war, und obwohl wir beide mit identischen Montagen und Ködern gefischt haben hat mal der Eine mehr, oder auch weniger, und mal der Andere gut/schlecht gefangen.
Ich verzichte auf diese "Zusätze".

Mit den Wallern habe ich hier an der Donau die Erfahrung gemacht das da wo die kleinen sind KEINE großen Waller anzutreffen sind. 
Ich hatte die letzten Jahre auch vermehrt diese Miniwaller beim Aalangeln als Beifang. Naja, und wie schon gesagt...die größeren Waller wurden an anderen Stellen gefangen. Leider aber auch nicht von mir.


----------



## leopard_afrika (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Ich bin ja auch nicht so richtig überzeugt, aber es war schon komisch. Beide Abende vorher Gewitter, danach schwül- warm. Und am Freitag nicht ein zuppeln und Sonnabend zwischen 22.00 und 23.30 und zwischen 1.00 und 2.00 ein Biß nach dem anderen. Und das mit dem Wels werde ich weiter beobachten. Bei meinem Angelgewässer handelt es sich um die Löcknitz, ein ca. 8 m breites und ca 1,80 -2,00m tiefes Flüßchen mit leichter Strömung, recht schlammigem Untergrund und keinem besonderen Fischbestand. Aber auf dem Grundstück meiner Eltern hab ich da einfach Ruhe zum angeln. Schön im Strandkorb fletzen und die Posen beobachten, das entspannt. Und ab und an mal ein wenig mit der Spinnrute umherwedeln bringt auch mal Abwechslung.


----------



## Kuschi777 (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Wie ich oben schon gechrieben hab bin ich gestern abend losgegangen.
Wasserspiegel war im kleinen Bach (5m breit) um ca. 50cm gestiegen.
Leider war es kein Perfekter Aalabend.

Letztendlich hab ich genau 1nen Aitel,
Und 1nen Aal (71cm) gefangen.
Gebissn hat er gegen 23Uhr.
Auf nen Tauwurm ohne Lockstoff.



Gruß
Flo


----------



## cansahin (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Petrie heil #h
Wo warst du da wie heißt der Bach ich hab auch eine zeitlang in Donauwörth und Umgebung gefischt so wie ich weis ist ja Kaisheim gleich in der nähe.


----------



## Re-FLeX (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Moin, ich habe einfach be
im nachtangeln auf Karpfen eine mit tauwurm ausgelegt hat geklappt ein 57cm aal


----------



## Kuschi777 (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@cansahin
Der Bach ist die Paar.
Ich fische dort in der nähe von Burgheim.
Mal ne frage woher kommst du?


----------



## stefanwitteborg (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

...hier mal der Fang aus einem wunderschönen Kanal im Herzen Ostfrieslands...
Sonntag 27.05.2007: 
Köder Tauwurm und Köderfisch
Wetter: Nieselregen und ziemlich hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit
Fang: 5 Aale und ein Zander


----------



## serge7 (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Sehr schöne Strecke, Stefan!

Petri Heil!


----------



## Jonny83 (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Petri!

Das hört sich doch nach einer erfolgreichen Jagt an! Nett! So ein paar Maße würden mich ja mal interessieren!
Will jetzt Freitag mal mein Glück versuchen!
Werde dann mal berichten!
Hoffe Ihr hattet alle schöne Fingsttage!?

Gruß Jonny


----------



## Grundangler (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Ich freu mich ja auch schon auf den Vollmond. Irgendwie läufts dann besser. In den Neumondnächten hab ich wenn dann nur Schnürsenkel gefangen :c


----------



## Tieftaucher (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

kuschi hast du beim angeln gesoffen?siehst auf den foto ziehmlich voll aus|kopfkrat


----------



## Kuschi777 (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Tieftaucher schrieb:


> kuschi hast du beim angeln gesoffen?siehst auf den foto ziehmlich voll aus|kopfkrat


 


Ne,
eigentlicht nicht:q


----------



## Steph75 (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@Pit der Barsch.
Das mit dem Futtersack am Angelplatz funktioniert super.Ich nehm immer ein Stück Gitex Gewebe(gibts im Baumarkt) und form mir daraus einen kleinen Sack.Den füll ich dann mit zerkleinerten Köfis und Leberstücken,nen halben Pflasterstein rein,Schnur dran und dann versenk ich das genau zwischen den Ruten.Wirkt am besten wenn leichte Strömung vorhanden ist.Das ganze hat den grossen Vorteil,das du auf jegliche Duftstoffe am Köder verzichten kannst.Das Zeug ist an einigen Gewässern nämlich mehr ne Aalscheuche als das es etwas bringt.Katzenfutter hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert,könnte aber gehen.Noch nen Tip:befestige an dem Futtersack mit nen ende Schnur noch eine kleine Pose.damit du im Dunkeln noch weisst wo der Sack liegt.Aale haben nämlich gern die Angewohnheit und ziehen genau in den Futtersack rein.So kannst du vorher anschlagen.

Mfg.Stephan


----------



## pike1984 (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@kuschi:Ich habs mir auch grad gedacht:q. Aber nix für ungut! Ich schaffs auch immer wieder auf Fangfotos bescheuert auszusehn.


----------



## Pit der Barsch (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Ich werds berichten was es gegeben hat !!
Kann wohl aber erst Samstag.#h


----------



## Kuschi777 (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hi,

gibts bei euch nichts zu berichten?
Ich geh heut abend nochmal auf Schlangenjagd der Wasserspiegel ist nochmal gestiegen mal schaun ob heut mehr geht wie beim letzten mal.
Nun mal ne Frage wie sind eig. eure erfahrunge bei hohem Wasserspiegel und richtig dreckigem Wasser das man keine 2cm mehr Tief sieht?
Bei mir läufts da immer recht gut an kleinen Bächen.
Wie sind eure erfahrungen?



Gruß
Flo


----------



## FischAndy1980 (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Tieftaucher schrieb:


> kuschi hast du beim angeln gesoffen?siehst auf den foto ziehmlich voll aus|kopfkrat


 

da dacht ich auch gerade dran:q:q


----------



## cansahin (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

:vik:Zu deiner Frage Kuschi ich wohn in Donauwörth und bin 15 Jahre alt.


----------



## Kuschi777 (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



cansahin schrieb:


> :vik:Zu deiner Frage Kuschi ich wohn in Donauwörth und bin 15 Jahre alt.


 

Dann kömmer uns ja mal zum fichn verabreden wennde willst.




Und jetzt zu gestern Abend.
Ich war wieder an der Paar auf Aal unterwegs.
Gefangen hab ich 3Aale wovon 1 ner untermasig war.
Die anderen beiden waren schön lang und dick.
Gebissn haben sie zwischen 23 und 1Uhr.
Alle auf nen Tauwurm.
Der Linke auf dem Bild hat 71cm der rechte 81cm.

PS:
Beide Aale sind schon ausgenommen worden deshalb schaut der 81er nimmer so dick aus aber ihr könnt mir glauben unausgenommen war er Armdick.





Gruß
Flo


----------



## Pfandpirat (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@Petri zu den dicken Jungs!

War gestern am einem Vereinssee. 

21:30 - 00:00 Uhr.

Es gab nicht einen Zupfer aber dafür wars taghell und verdammt kalt.


----------



## Goettinger (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

mal ne frage zu euren lockstoffen! nehmt ihr alle den aalkiller von top secret oder benutzt ihr auch lockstoffe von anderen firmen?
ich hab mir lockstoff von iron claw geholt..bin mal gespannt ob der was taugt..


----------



## Kuschi777 (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Goettinger schrieb:


> mal ne frage zu euren lockstoffen! nehmt ihr alle den aalkiller von top secret oder benutzt ihr auch lockstoffe von anderen firmen?
> ich hab mir lockstoff von iron claw geholt..bin mal gespannt ob der was taugt..


 

Also ich benutze gar keine Lockstoffe mehr zum Aalfischen.
Bin der Meinung das ich auf den Köder mit Lockstoff weniger Bisse hab als auf Köder ohne Lockstoff.



Gruß
Flo


----------



## cansahin (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Das mit dem lockstoffen ist in jedem Gewässer anders entweder es funktioniert oder es funktioniert nicht.

Für welche Gewässer hast du den Gewässerkarten Kuschi.
Ich físche im Härpfer wasser und im fischereiverein Donauwörth.


----------



## Kuschi777 (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Also ich bin 2Vereinen.

1. Verein is der Fischereiverein Kaisheim
2. Verein is der Fischereiverein Burgheim



In Kaisheim is es top auf Hecht und Zander,
und in Burgheim super auf Aal und Quappen.


PS:
Wennde jetzt noch fragn hast bitte per PN an mich.
in diesm Thread solln ja Aalfänge gepostet werden und nicht unser geschnattere.



Gruß
Flo


----------



## Jochen83 (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Moin, 
war gestern mit Boardie MarkusNRW mal wieder an der Sieg. Er hatte 2 Welse und nen Aal und ich hatte einen Aal, die Aale waren nicht besonders lang aber dick wie Sau *g*. Der erste Wels biss noch im hellen. So gegen 23.45Uhr hatten wir 10 min lang nur bisse und zwar recht heftige die wir allesamt versemmelten. 
Achso gefangen haben wir alle Fische auf Tauwürmer.

Lg Jochen


----------



## Grundangler (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Jochen83 schrieb:


> Moin,
> So gegen 23.45Uhr hatten wir 10 min lang nur bisse und zwar recht heftige die wir allesamt versemmelten.


 
Kenn ich :c


----------



## kingandre88 (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Melde 2 Aale vom Datteln-Hamm-Kanal,65 und 67 cm,bei gebissen auf Made/Mais,sobald der Mond rauskam,war funkstille|supergriPetri!!!!


----------



## Steffen90 (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Jochen83 schrieb:


> So gegen 23.45Uhr hatten wir 10 min lang nur bisse und zwar recht heftige die wir allesamt versemmelten.


ich auch:c
auf wurm.... 
raus kam nen satzkarpfen so gegen halb eins.


----------



## John Doe12 (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Schon merkwürdig,wie sich die dinge gleichen,hatte gestern zwischen 23.00 Uhr und 23.45 Uhr Bisse im Minutentakt,alle auf Tauwurm,danach hats noch gebissen aber bedeutend weniger.

2 Aale von cm 45 konnte ich kurz aus dem Wasser holen,den Rest der Bisse hab ich "gekonnt" versemmelt

Naja gleich gehts wieder los,mal sehen was es heute wird

Petri

Martin


----------



## Jochen83 (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



972631 schrieb:


> Schon merkwürdig,wie sich die dinge gleichen,hatte gestern zwischen 23.00 Uhr und 23.45 Uhr Bisse im Minutentakt,alle auf Tauwurm,danach hats noch gebissen aber bedeutend weniger.



Ich meine das wäre so die Zeit gewesen wo der Mond aufging, bzw. sich so langsam zeigte. Kann Zufall sein oder ....#c
Naja heute Abend werd ich es wohl erfahren.
Jochen


----------



## Steph75 (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Petri.
Habt ihr schonmal versucht bei Vollmond nicht am Grund zu angeln sondern ne Etage höher(so im Mittelwasser)?
Das kann hin und wieder noch nen Aal bringen.


----------



## mlkzander (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Steph75 schrieb:


> Petri.
> Habt ihr schonmal versucht bei Vollmond nicht am Grund zu angeln sondern ne Etage höher(so im Mittelwasser)?
> Das kann hin und wieder noch nen Aal bringen.


 

Das hat im Kanal schon öfter gefunzt 1m unter der Oberfläche.
Gab manchmal wahre Massenfänge.


----------



## sa-s (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

war am donnerstag auch zum ersten mal auf aal.

der wasserstand war ideal, grad so am überlaufen, so dass die aale das bewachsene ufer gut absuchen konnten.

zunächst kamen bisse ohne ende (zw. 18.30 und 20:30) hauptsächlich weissfische, barben... mein kollege konnte bereits den ersten aal noch vor 8 verhaften.

da ich zunächst mit dendros geangelt hatte blieben die aalbisse aus. als ich gegen 22:00 uhr auch zur vernunft kam und tauwürmer angehängt habe, gings endlich los. bis 11:30 einige bisse, wovon ich 3 verwerten konnte. ein wunderschöner waller
so ca. 25 cm lang. ein grosser aal so ca 70 -80 und ein kleinerer zw. 50-60cm.

mein kollege hatt drei mit nach hause genommen, nebenbei noch einige barben und einen waller erwischt. mein dad, der erst gegen 21:30 zu uns stiess und wegen des sehr beengten platzangebotes nur mit einer rute fischte, konnte keinen biss verwerten.

dass liess er natürlich nicht auf sich sitzen und ist gestern noch mal los. am selben platz (wo ich war) konnte er 5 aale erwischen. unser kollege nur 5 meter weiter am selben platz wie am vortag erwischte zunächst nichts und war heilfroh, dass er um 22:45 dann doch noch schneiderfrei blieb.

ist schon eigenartig, wie eng erfolg oder niederlage immer beieinander liegen.

schönes wochenende

sepp


----------



## Cloud (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Gerade vom Rhein zurück, 2 Aale (64 + 67 cm ) hab ich landen können und nen paar Bisse gabs auch noch


----------



## Steffen90 (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

komm grad vom nachtangeln.
hab meinen ersten aal dieses jahr gefangen!
ca. 70cm lang 
gebissen hat er auf tauwurm in einem kleinen, max. 1,5m breiten graben in 30cm wassertiefe.
leider war er aber bis oben hin voll mit würmern.......... schwimmblasenwürmer, kretzer und bandwürmer im darm. richtig lecker:v


----------



## John Doe12 (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hallo

Gestern konnten wir 5 Aale fangen,Bisse kamen erst ab der Dämmerung,aber dann bis um 4 Uhr morgens,geangelt haben wir in ca.5-7 m tiefem Wasser.

3 Aale um die 50 cm und 2 Schnürsenkel,so heut abend nochmal probieren,mal sehen wies weitergeht.

Petri

Martin


----------



## Jochen83 (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hallo, 
war gestern Abend auch wieder los, konnte noch vor der Dämmerung ne mini Nase und nen Kaulbarsch auf Tauwurm erwischen (schwimmen natürlich wieder). Das wars aber auch, nicht einen Zupfer mehr. Gefischt habe ich bis 0.15Uhr. Mal so, mal so, das macht das Angeln aus  *G* !
Petri an alle Fänger !!!
Jochen


----------



## Jonny83 (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hallo!

War am Freitag los! Hab ein schön Aal mit Mistwurm überlisten können|rolleyes! 62cm Raubaal!

Nur komsich ist das jedesmal wenn wir in userem Vereinsgewässer ein Aal fangen meisst schluss ist! Habe keine Ahnung woran das liegen könnte#c! Habt Ihr eventuell ne Idee?

schön Gruß Jonny


----------



## 123_Biss (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Das kenne ich auch aber ich war dieses Jahr erst einmal los und fing sofort 3 Stück auf einmal ab 60 cm aufwärts.Sonst war meistens auch bei einem Schluß.
Meinen ersten Raubaal fing ich als Beifang beim Hechtangeln ein wahres Monster bei 98 cm länge 2,5 kg:g:g:g:g:g:g


----------



## JamesFish007 (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Am 9. werde ich nochma ne Aalnacht starten..werde Berichten..


----------



## Hamburgo (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Nu hab ich mir doch eben alle 54 Seiten fast durchgängig reingezogen,manchmal geweint und manchmal die Augen verdreht  und 1-3 mal war ich direkt neidisch auf ganz besonders dicke Schleicherfänge:m Und wie viele Schleicher ich dies Jahr schon gezogen habe schreib ich lieber nicht sonst werde ich noch für ein Nebenerwerbsfischer gehalten:q Aber wo kann ich verraten. Hamburger Hafen , Nö nicht Nachts ,da schlaf ich, denn HH Hafen Aalen ist die Tages oder Nachtzeit sowas von Egal, Hauptsache das Wasser strömt schön. Meine Angelplätze sind nu nischt für den jenigen der beim Angeln die Ruhe der Natur liebt,Ich sehe immer so im laufe des Tages 1000- bis 10000 Pippels an mir vorrüberziehen (Können auch viel mehr sein) und wie oft ich gefragt werde: Wie, sie angeln hier ,Gibts hier überhaupt Fische ,da denke ich nicht mehr drüber nach ,gebe aber bereitwillig Auskunft:q Besonders wenn Kids Fragen stellen oder Eltern ihre Gören*(*Ist nett gemeint von mir:vik:*) *mir ihre Kleinen anvertrauen um mal in Ruhe einen Kaffe zu trinken,Schwupp und schon ist wieder ein kleiner Angler geboren:m Die Aale hier sind sozusagen Feinschmecker, auf sowas Profames wie Wurm beißen sie zwar auch aber es darf auch gerne mal ein* Pommes, ein stück Frikadelle, Käse oder ähnliche Leckereien sein:q* Ab September Oktober rück ich wieder den Dicken Elbbutts auf die Pelle, da freu ich mich schon jetzt drauf |wavey:|wavey:


----------



## angler23 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Klingt interessant was du da schreibst :gwieviele aale fängst du denn so an einem Ansitz?Der Hamburger Hafen ist groß wo kann man dort denn gut angeln?|kopfkrat


----------



## drathy (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Jonny83 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> War am Freitag los! Hab ein schön Aal mit Mistwurm überlisten können|rolleyes! 62cm Raubaal!
> 
> ...



Hi "Jonny"!

Nun ist Schluss mit der Anonymität - ich hab Dich enttarnt! :vik: :q

Nochmals an dieser Stelle Glückwunsch zum Aal!

Wie Du mir ja schon erzählt hast, war bei Euch bis auf den Aal auch absolute totenstille. Bei mir war es ja so, dass ich Freitag und Samstag jeweils von ca. 21.30h bis ca. 0h auf Aal angesessen habe und das jeweils an Stellen, die normal erfolgsversprechend sind, und die Abende ohne einen einzigen Biss beendet habe.

Daher würd mich mal interessieren, ob noch jemand schlechte Erfahrungen am Wochenende gemacht hat und ob ihr meint, den Grund dafür zu kennen? Ich weiß zwar ned, wie es mondphasentechnisch aussah, aber sonst fand ich die äußeren Bedingungen bis auf den Nordwind ganz gut...

Bin mal gespannt über Eure Meinungen!

Gruß,
Drathy


----------



## Hamburgo (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



angler23 schrieb:


> Klingt interessant was du da schreibst :gwieviele aale fängst du denn so an einem Ansitz?Der Hamburger Hafen ist groß wo kann man dort denn gut angeln?|kopfkrat


Tja, wenn ich mich mit lauter netten Menschen nebenbei darüber unterhalten will warum es in der trüben Brühe im Hafen Fische gibt( Tiddegewässer sind fast ausschließlich trübe ,aber erzähl das mal nem Toristen:q) dann treib ich mich immer im Bereich Landungsbrücken rum( Da gibts so schön viele Lokale auf den Pontons die ihre Essensreste trotz Verbot der Elbe übergeben und auch die Turis schmeißen ihre Restpommes gern in den Teich, Lecker Futter für Schleicher :q
@@
Von Sonabend auf Sonntag ist hier in HH das Wetter etwas heftig abgekühlt und solche Wetterwechsel mögen die Jungs nu garnicht.


----------



## Kuschi777 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hi,

war gestern Abend mti meinem Kumpel bei uns am See um auf Aal zu fischn.
Bei uns am See sind Aalfänge eher selten aber naja versuchn können wir es ja mal haben wir uns gedacht.
Ich selber hab keinen Aal gefangen dafür konnte mein Kumpel zuschlagn er fing auf Köfi einen Sage und Schreibe 101cm langen Aal.
Ihm sein rekord liegt jetzt 5cm über meinem aber damit kann ich leben.
Aufjedenfall isses ein Riesenviech.
Aber schaut selbst.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

boah,geil.
Petri zu der Schlange


----------



## Tieftaucher (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

alter was ist das fürn geiles ding???soein fängt man selten...das foto müsst ihr mal ner angelzeitschrift schicken...glückwunsch


----------



## Baddy89 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Klasse Fisch

Glückwunsch !


----------



## Rocky Coast (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Toller Aal, Metergrenze geknackt!

Dicken Glückwunsch!


----------



## Hamburgo (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Tieftaucher schrieb:


> alter was ist das fürn geiles ding???soein fängt man selten...das foto müsst ihr mal ner angelzeitschrift schicken...glückwunsch


Der Ist wirklich reif für die Zeitschrift;überleg dir das mal genau.


----------



## schaumburg4 (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

riesen petri für so einen dicken Aal ;-)


----------



## Holger (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Was ein Aal-Aparillo...#6#6#6

Dickes Petri aus Ostfriesland an deinen Angelkumpel !!! |rolleyes


----------



## serge7 (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Jawoll, Petri Heil auch von mir zu der Monster-Schlange !!!#6

@Holger
So ein Ding hol ich mir Samstag auch...:q


----------



## stefanwitteborg (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

...von mir auch ein dickes Petri...
...nice fish...


----------



## FischAndy1980 (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Petri zum fetten Aal !


----------



## bennie (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

petri zum aal, schon geil son teil zu landen oder? 

(habs letztes jahr mit 103cm von 99cm geschafft  ... kenne das gefühl)


----------



## Chris`n`roll (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

wahnsinn......glückwunsch!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pfandpirat (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Petri zu diesem riesigen Aal!

#r


----------



## Jochen83 (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hallo#h
waren gestern zu viert am Rhein. Konnten 2 Aale erwischen. Einer war recht kurz und dick und der andere schmal und lang. Man kann also sagen dick und doof .
Gebissen haben beide zwischen 23.00 Uhr und 24.00Uhr auf Tauwurm. Nachdem letzen Aal ging gar nichts mehr. Nicht mal mehr ein Zupfer. Denke ich/wir werden es heute nochmal versuchen, denn Bisse hatten wir genug (bis zum letzten Aal halt).
Jochen
PS: allen anderen Fänger ein dickes Petri Heil!!


----------



## John Doe12 (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hallo

	  	       	Hallo

Gestern nach der Spätschicht hab ich mich auf den Weg nach Emden gemacht ,um mit Holger und Dominik zu angeln.

Die beiden hatten schon genügend Köder besorgt,und Holger half mir schnell beim bestücken der "Armada".

Zu hinsetzen bin ich nicht gekommen,da es sofort losging mit der Beißerei,nach 10 min. der erste Aal,ein furioser Start.

Am Ende hatten wir glaub ich 13 oder 14 Aale,von denen der großteil in dem weißen kalten Behältnis im Keller ruht.

Foto gibts auch noch und nachher gehts weiter zur 2ten Runde.






Petri allen hier zu den Superfängen.

Martin


----------



## Jonny83 (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich war Gestern mal wieder mit meinem Vereinkollegen an unserem Gewässer ansitzen! Stellrutenmontage mit einem 12 cm langen Rotauge als Köder! Wollte damit eigentlich Zander fangen!

Plötzlich eine harte Attacke die Pose flog regelrecht auf die Wasseroberfläche zog rasendschnell unter Wasser in ein Verbindungskanal zwischen unseren Teichen! 
Ich hoffe nach dieser Attacke auf ein größeren Zander!

Ich wartete ab bis er (Zander) nicht mehr weiter zog, um zu fressen und weiter zu ziehen! Danach normalerweise der Anschlag, aber Pustekuchen! nichts passierte! Was nun überlegte ich!
Nach ca, 10 min schlug ich an! Einige heftige Stöße lißen mich weiterhin auf einen schönen Zander hoffen! Doch es kam alles ganz anders!
Als der Fisch nach langem hin und her randrehen ließ kam mir nach ca. 10 min ein 80 cm langer Aal entgegen! Ich wollte es kaum glauben dieser Bursche hatte sich das 12 cm große Rotauge einverleibt!
Dies ist mein erster Aal den ich mit Köderfisch gefangen habe und dann gleich solch ein schöner! 
Nach dem Schlachten wog er sage und schreibe 972 Gramm!

Petri Heil an alle Fänger!

Gruss Jonny83

Ps. Hätte gerne Fotos beigefügt aber ich bin wohl zu blöd dafür! Ich bekomms nicht hin!

Noch ein Versuch und siehe da es hat geklappt!


----------



## John Doe12 (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@Jonny83

Erstmal Petri zum schönen Aal,Aale ab 80cm fange ich nur auf größere Köfis.

Zu den Bildern lies dir doch mal das hier durch,vielleicht bringt das ein wenig Licht ins dunkel.

http://www.franz-josef-hollweck.de/bilderab/bilderab.htm

Gruß

Martin


----------



## webby234 (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hallo,
bin endlich mal wieder zum Angeln gekommen.
Habe eine neue Stelle ausprobiert, und prompt Glück gehabt.
Gegen 22:00 fing ich den ersten Aal. (ca 35cm)
Danach hatte ich viele schöne Bisse, die aber nicht verwertet werden konnten. (Krabbenspuren waren nicht zu erkennen#6)

Gegen 1:00 flog sauste mein Bissanzeiger nach oben.
Ich schlug sofort an. Heraus kam ein 76cm langer Breitkopfaal. Er wiegt etwas über 800g. Hat ganz schön Radau gemacht der Kerl.

Geangelt wurde mit halbem Tauwurm auf Grund am Haken Größe 4. (Ohne Lockmittel)


----------



## Bullet (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Moinsen

Dickes Petri zu den dicken Fängen:m


@972631 wo seid ihr denn in Emden Angeln gewesen? 
Ich war im Jarßumer Hafen und kam nicht zum sitzen ab halb 10 hat es im 2 minuten takt gebissen konnte aber nur Einen Aal fangen#q keine ahnung ob es Aale oder Krebse waren.

Achja im Jarßumer Hafen gegenüber von Enercon haben sie jetzt auch dicht gemacht, bald kann man Hafenangeln knicken.

So werde mich gleich nochmal ans Wasser setzen hoffentlich läuft es Heute besser.


Mit freundlichen grüssen Thomas


----------



## John Doe12 (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hallo

Wir waren ****** siehe PM die ich dir geschickt habe,an dem Tag,allerdings genug Köder mitnehmen,denn alle 20 min. ist neu beködern angesagt.Wollhandkrabben sind genug unterwegs zur Zeit.

Heute waren wir auch unterwegs,hatten 6 Aale einen schönen und 2 "Normalos",der Rest nicht der Rede wert.

Bisse waren wenig,vielleicht lags am Unwetter,wer weiß.

Ein paar Bilder gibts nachher noch,nu geh ich erstmal schlafen|wavey:

Gruß 

Martin


----------



## The_Pitbull (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hallo war gestern auch los beim unwetter wir haben 3aale gefangen einen schönen von 70cm.Die krabben haben uns ganz schön geärgert 5hacken verloren.Gewässer war ein kleiner tiedenabhängiger Fluß.Gruß Holger


----------



## Willi90 (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Gestern war ich auch mal am See... Nix außer einem Schürsenkel


----------



## John Doe12 (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hier noch die Fotos von gestern.

Das Wetter war nicht so doll,aber nett anzusehen,waren 3 Gewitter nacheinander glaub ich






Und der 65er mittem im Gewitter gebissen.






Gruß

Martin


----------



## FischAndy1980 (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Petri zu den ganzen Aalen !


----------



## leopard_afrika (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

War gestern auch wieder los. Bis 22.30 Schnürsenkelalarm, dann ne Weile nichts. Und nach Mitternacht gings dann los mit Brassen. Die machten komischerweise kein Federlesens. Ganz kurz angehoben den Wurm und ab ging die Luzie. Für unser Flüßchen mit 40-50 cm gar keine schlechten Brassen, aber auf Fischbuletten hatte ich keinen Bock.  Die Gewitter, von denen man mir berichtete, waren wie immer drumrumgezogen.


----------



## sa-s (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Kuschi777 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> war gestern Abend mti meinem Kumpel bei uns am See um auf Aal zu fischn.
> Bei uns am See sind Aalfänge eher selten aber naja versuchn können wir es ja mal haben wir uns gedacht.
> ...





dickes petri an den monsterbezwinger!


offtopic an: wie bereitet ihr denn so´nen fetten aal zu, damit das ganze auch schmackhaft wird.

habe beim einzigen aalansitz in diesem jahr einen 65-er und einen 80-er erwischt. mein dad hatte unsere beute (die meisten sind so um die 60-65 cm) geräuchert. die kleinen sind ja auch lecker, wobei ich schon gehörig sodbrennen vom fetten aalfleisch bekomme. aber an den 80-er trau ich mich noch gar nicht ran, da muss ich zuerst wohl ne flasche schnaps einkaufen gehen.

offtopic aus:

schöne grüsse

sepp


----------



## John Doe12 (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hallo

Naja eigentlich nicht anders wie die "kleinen" nur länger salzen und natürlich auch länger räuchern,das kann schon mal bis zu 2,5 -3h dauern.

Essen kann man da natürlich nur ein Stück von,mit nem Bierchen und Schnaps ist das wunderbar.

Aale über 3pfd,räucher ich allerdings auch nicht mehr,das ist für mich die pers. Grenze.

Und so fettig sind die garnicht,vorausgesetzt er wurde vernünftig geräuchert.

Gruß

Martin


----------



## xonnel (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Moin !

Ich hoffe, die Aale sind nächste Woche noch in Stimmung Martin !


----------



## John Doe12 (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hallo Thorsten

Das weiß man ja nie so Recht,aber ich denk schon,das wir den ein oder andern guten Tag erwischen.

Urlaub is auch durch also können wir mal so 6- 7 Tage durchziehen hihi

Gruß auch an Kai,wir sehen uns Samstag#h

Martin


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

War Gestern Nacht an der Donau.
Ergebnis: 3 Aale mit 76, 72, 60 cm, ein kleiner Waller, ein Barsch, 2 verhauene Hammerbisse, 
ein Kapitaler (vermutlich eine große Barbe) bis kurz vors Ufer gedrillt, dann verhängt sich mein Blei in den Steinen #q#q#q...

Es ist mal wieder die Zeit, wo wirklich jeder Depp am Wasser hängt, rumlärmt und man seine Angelstelle suchen muss...:r

Petri an die anderen Fänger!


----------



## JamesFish007 (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Gestern Nacht leif es denklbar schlecht nach Wetterumschwung..von Gewitter auf Schön. 4Aale/ 3Forelle/ 3Karpfen und 3Schleien mit 12Leuten


----------



## Jochen83 (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hallo
waren gestern mal wieder am Rhein. Da die geplante Stelle besetzt war hab ich mich an eine mir unbekannte gesetzt. -----> Nicht einen Biss.  Ich weiss nicht warum nix kam, aber es kam halt nix . Naja beim nächsten mal halt.
Achso ich hab von ca. 20 uhr bis 2.00 uhr gefischt.
Jochen


----------



## JamesFish007 (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

tja dann haben wir was gemeinsam Namensverwandter


----------



## bassking (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Moin Martin.

Ihr legt  Strecken- das ist ja der Wahnsinn #h

War gestern auch los- sehr spät um kurz vor 2 Uhr.

Halbe Stunde später kam der einzigste Biss auf die Posenmontage und einen dicken Tauwurm mit Lockstoff.

Die Pose ging nur unter und blieb nahezu bewegungslos unter der Oberfläche stehen.

Als der Aal nach 10min. immernoch nicht abzog, habe ich angeschlagen.

Der Fisch hatte es sich derweil im Kraut "gemütlich" gemacht aber ich konnte ihn nach heftigem Ziehen lösen und herauskurbeln..dank Geflochtener.

Immerhin ein 63 er Breitkopf mit 430 Gramm. |rolleyes

Der Aal hatte Krebse im Magen- sie jagen also.


Gruß und Petri.

Bassking.


----------



## Steph75 (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Petri an alle.
Waren gestern das erste Mal mit unserer Hollandgruppe angeln.Gewässer war ein Entwässerungskanal bei Appingedam.Erst schön gegrillt und dann zog ein Gewitter auf,bei dem es dann gleich recht gut anfing zu beissen.Nach 23 Uhr war der ganze Zauber dann aber vorbei und es kamen nur noch sehr vereinzelt Bisse.Heute morgen um 5.00 Uhr wurde dann zusammengepackt.Gefangen haben wir mit 10 Anglern insgesamt 22 Aale,allerdings alles recht schöne zwischen 45-65 cm.

Mfg


----------



## surfer93 (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

freitag am nok....
ein aal  78cm und 980gr... dazu noch nen barsch...


----------



## kulti007 (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

petri den aalfängern #6

was die aale angeht, geht bei mir zur zeit nichts :c
aber dafür konnte ich dieses wochenende einen schönen wels von 1,06 meter fangen und einen rapfen von ca. 80cm.
das hat mich dann für die ca. 14 stunden aalangeln ohne aal endschädigt |rolleyes 

hier mal der wels 
[URL=http://*ih.us]http://img266.*ih.us/img266/11/welstw5.png
[/URL]


----------



## Cloud (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Schöner Wels und der Rapfen hatte ja auch schöne Maße  ...
Auf was hast du denn die beiden gefangen und in was für einem Gewässer !? 
Interessiert mit Sicherheit einige


----------



## kulti007 (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

beide auf einen 5cm rapala wobbler in firetiger. gewässer war die mulde in dessau.

zwei geile drill-erlebnisse :m


----------



## Bullet (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Nabend


Gestern haben wir kurz vor dem 2 Gewitter zusammengepackt, habe leider nur einen Butt gefangen, aber das Gewitter war doch eine Nummer zu heftig.

Heute waren wir im Ems-Jade Kanal schwimmen, und ich hatte nebenbei 2 Ruten mit Tauwurm im Wasser. Als ich dann 2 Meter neben meiner Pose langschwamm rief meine Freundin du hast einen Biss!!
Den sie gleich erfolgreich verwertet hat #6 hat, ein schönen 55 cm langen Aal hatte sie an der Angel. Also hat es doch einen sinn seine Freundin ab und zu mit ans Wasser zu nehmen.

Danach hat sie noch eine dicke Brasse rausgezogen #d 

Mfg Thomas


----------



## Grundangler85 (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

War gestern auch los auf Aal von ca. 21 - 1.30 haben erst sehr spät gebissen der erste biss um 0:15 ein fetter 57 cm aal und kurz vorm einpacken um halb 2 noch ein kleiner aal der wieder schwimmen durfte von ca. 25 cm.


----------



## ChrisHH (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@Kulti Petri zu den Fängen
schön mal was aus meiner alten Heimat zu sehen - ist ja im Board sehr ruhig aus der Ecke...
Warste an der Hauptmulde oder an der Jonitzer erfoglreich?


----------



## kulti007 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



ChrisHH schrieb:


> @Kulti Petri zu den Fängen
> schön mal was aus meiner alten Heimat zu sehen - ist ja im Board sehr ruhig aus der Ecke...
> Warste an der Hauptmulde oder an der Jonitzer erfoglreich?



den rapfen habe ich direkt am muldewehr gefangen und den wels ein paar hundert meter weiter flussabwärts. 
ja, aus der ecke is es wirklich ruhig am board aber aus meiner ecke noch viel ruhiger #d


----------



## The Driver (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Sooo... kann endlich die erste richtige Schlange 2007 vorzeigen:
2,5 Pfd. 85cm und sowas von fett. hat nachts auch die hecht-angel gebissen im freiwasser auf ein für aal riesiges rotauge! im kescher hat er dann mit dem guten VMC drilling kurzen prozess gemacht. aufgebogen wie ne büroklammer!


----------



## =[Aalbaendiger]= (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Alter Schwede#6 Noch so ne Boa!

War Gestern auch nochmal für 2 Std an der Lahn.
Der Aal biss um 23:15h auf ein 10cm Rotauge.


----------



## kulti007 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

hey, schöne schlangen, petri

bald ist ja wochenende und dann gehts wieder ans wasser und dann bin ich dran :q:q:q


----------



## Goettinger (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



kulti007 schrieb:


> hey, schöne schlangen, petri
> 
> bald ist ja wochenende und dann gehts wieder ans wasser und dann bin ich dran :q:q:q



bald? heute ist Montag..und am wochenende hab ich auch noch wache...#d


----------



## kulti007 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Goettinger schrieb:


> bald? heute ist Montag..und am wochenende hab ich auch noch wache...#d



na sag ich doch, noch vier mal schlafen und dann is schon freitag |rolleyes


----------



## Goettinger (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

naja..nur mit nachtangeln wird das halt leider nichtz werden wegen der sc***ß wache..


----------



## Grundangler (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Mal ne Frage zwischen durch, hat man bei diesem Bombenwetter überhaupt ne Chance auf Aal? Mal von diesem Riesenvieh (Petri Heil übrigens) abgesehen? Hab gehört, dass Hochdruck nicht unbedingt ideal ist für Aal.
Greez Grundangler


----------



## Cloud (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Grundangler schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage zwischen durch, hat man bei diesem Bombenwetter überhaupt ne Chance auf Aal? Mal von diesem Riesenvieh (Petri Heil übrigens) abgesehen? Hab gehört, dass Hochdruck nicht unbedingt ideal ist für Aal.
> Greez Grundangler



gleichbleibender oder steigender Druck ist gut für Aal |rolleyes..
hatte auch vor heute loszuziehen aber sind starke gewitter im anmarsch  und niederschlag von 5-10 l/qm


----------



## *Homer* (11. Juni 2007)

*gezielt auf die kleinen*

hay Leute, ich weiss, es klingt verrückt, aber ich will ma gezielt auf kleine Waller Die meisten werden jetzt wohl denken. der hat sie net mehr alle|kopfkrat#d, aber ich will echt ma so nen kleinen.Brauch ihn für nen Teich vom Kumpel... Weiss zufällig einer von euch en guten Tipp wie man gezielt nen kleinen silurus angeln kann? Köder/Rute/Schnur/ Sonstiges? Alle Tipps werden gerne angenommen!!!!#h            Ich freu mich auf eure Tipps bis dann *Homer*


----------



## Grundangler (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: gezielt auf die kleinen*



*Homer* schrieb:


> hay Leute, ich weiss, es klingt verrückt, aber ich will ma gezielt auf kleine Waller Die meisten werden jetzt wohl denken. der hat sie net mehr alle|kopfkrat#d, aber ich will echt ma so nen kleinen.Brauch ihn für nen Teich vom Kumpel... Weiss zufällig einer von euch en guten Tipp wie man gezielt nen kleinen silurus angeln kann? Köder/Rute/Schnur/ Sonstiges? Alle Tipps werden gerne angenommen!!!!#h Ich freu mich auf eure Tipps bis dann *Homer*


 
Du bist hier bei den aktuellen Aalfängen, von daher garnicht mal sooo falsch :q
Auf Waller würde ich so angeln wie auf Aal. Also ne Grund oder Posenmontage mit Wurm oder Köfi. Fanggarantie gibts leider nich.


----------



## Grundangler (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Cloud schrieb:


> gleichbleibender oder steigender Druck ist gut für Aal |rolleyes..
> hatte auch vor heute loszuziehen aber sind starke gewitter im anmarsch  und niederschlag von 5-10 l/qm


 
Dann würde ich auch tendenziell eher zu Hause bleiben :m
Am WE solls auch so bleiben, also Regen und so. Werd dann mal versuchen was geht...


----------



## FeliXius (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

definiere mal, was für dich klein ist!
20-30cm?
10 cm?
50cm?


hab mal einen beim stippen gefangen(etwa 10 cm), ganz normal mit maden, aber war en zufallsfang...auch glaub ich dass du die kleinen nicht wirklich gezielt beangeln kannst, an würmer gehn ja auch rotaugen und co und kleine wobbler/spinner etc sind auch für barsch und co interessant...

edit: stimmt, man könnte ja bei nacht angeln, dann gäbs schon wesentlich weniger beifang  is mir gar net eingefalln weil der kleine den ich hatte den hatte ich am hellichten tag...


----------



## kulti007 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: gezielt auf die kleinen*



*Homer* schrieb:


> hay Leute, ich weiss, es klingt verrückt, aber ich will ma gezielt auf kleine Waller Die meisten werden jetzt wohl denken. der hat sie net mehr alle|kopfkrat#d, aber ich will echt ma so nen kleinen.Brauch ihn für nen Teich vom Kumpel... Weiss zufällig einer von euch en guten Tipp wie man gezielt nen kleinen silurus angeln kann? Köder/Rute/Schnur/ Sonstiges? Alle Tipps werden gerne angenommen!!!!#h            Ich freu mich auf eure Tipps bis dann *Homer*



also ich hatte am wochenende vier kleine welse um die 25cm in der elbe beim angeln auf aal. besonderes gerät brauchst du dafür nicht. kampfstark is was anderes |rolleyes:m


----------



## FeliXius (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

war das im hauptstrom oder wo?


----------



## surfer93 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@ the driver: petri heil.. das mal n schönes gerät...
freitag hatte ich nen aal von 78cm und 980gr.. auch ziemlich dick.. muss das bild mal verkleinern.. damits reinpasst...


----------



## surfer93 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



surfer93 schrieb:


> @ the driver: petri heil.. das mal n schönes gerät...
> freitag hatte ich nen aal von 78cm und 980gr.. auch ziemlich dick.. muss das bild mal verkleinern.. damits reinpasst...



uups.. hab das gleiche schonmal geschrieben... dachte das wär im anderen traedt...


----------



## kulti007 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



FeliXius schrieb:


> war das im hauptstrom oder wo?



wenn du mich meinst, nein nicht im hauptstrom. sondern an der strömungskante hinter nem bunenkoph


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

heute schon der dritte tag nacheinander ohne fisch 

kleines protokoll.
 11.6. von 21-grade eben
null bisse auf je 2mal ,köfi und tauli

8.6
20.30- 1.00
zu zweit 7 ruten bunt gemischt,kein biss

2.6
20.00-0.45
3 mann 9 ruten bunt gemischt

1 biss aber nicht bekommen.

wenn ich mir die brut anschaue(3-6cm lang) die in massen umherschwimmt, das muß der grund sein. wenn ich ein 1,5ha gewässer mit 9 ruten bestücke und die viecher ansatzweise laufen, muß es doch beißen oder nicht.
lockstoff war jeweils an der hälfte der ruten(aber wie soll man ne statistik mit einem biss machen???)
.da heißt es wohl fast schon auf den september zu warten.


----------



## ostseeangler27 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

bei mir wars auch nicht doll heute mit dem AAl! 
21-1.45 uhr 2 ruten tauwurm
Gewässer www.Forellenord.de


fänge 2x Schuppenkarpfen 40cm und 44cm (die schwimmen weiter)
2x Barsch u-20cm
1x AAl 33cm :-(

die Schuppis waren mal recht nett zu sehen, hätte aber leiber 1-2 Aale mehr gehabt....
Karpfen sind da in massen unterwegs und wat für schweine,schaut echt klasse aus wenn ein trupp (10-15 Tiere) vor einem das wasser aufwuehlt...:k doof nur das ich kein Karpfen mag!


----------



## Cloud (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

So bin gerade vom Rhein zurück.
Ergebnis: 3 Aale von 77, 74 und 59 cm
Köder: 74er: Maden, 77 + 59er: Tauwurm
Fangzeiten: alle ziemlich früh #c (20:05, 21:00, 23:10)
"Besonderheiten": Bisse waren ziemlich stark und zu den 3 Aalen ist mir noch ein Zander (jenseits der 70er :c:c) kurz vorm Ufer ausgeschlitzt |motz:|motz:|motz:  (auf fischfetzen)

Hab allerdings noch 2 Fragen. Und zwar hatte einer von den Aalen 2 Schwimmblasenwürmer. Kann man den Aal dann noch essen oder besser nicht? :c
Und dann noch eine Frage bezüglich Aalblut. Habe mich beim ausnehmen an einem Haken gestochen aber ab dann die Stelle ganze Zeit sauber gehalten. Nun kann natürlich dennoch sein, dass ich evtl bissl Aalblut abbekommen habe. Sollte ich damit zum Arzt oder is das weiterhin nicht schlimm? Habe sowas noch nie gehabt und deswegen frag ich besser mal nach


----------



## H.Christians (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Schwimmblasenwürmer machen überhaupt nichts.

Wegen dem Aalblut brauchste dir auch keine Sorgen zu machen, ist mir auch schön öfter passiert das ich Aalblut in eine offene Wunde bekommen habe. Keine Panik da passiert nichts.

Ach ja Petri zu deinen Aalen schöne Fische.:vik::vik:

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Tommi-Engel (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Cloud schrieb:


> . Nun kann natürlich dennoch sein, dass ich evtl bissl Aalblut abbekommen habe. Sollte ich damit zum Arzt oder is das weiterhin nicht schlimm?


Solange sich da nichts entzündet, brauchst Du nicht zum Arzt.


----------



## Cloud (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Alles klar, vielen Dank . Finger ist noch dran und entzündet ist auch nichts


----------



## carp2000 (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Ist zwar jetzt etwas "off Topic", aber die Schwimmblasenwürmer haben mich mal wieder daran erinnert: 

Vor zwei Jahren hatte ich einen Aal aus dem Main, der auch voll Würmer war. Allerdings waren diese nicht dunkel und es waren auch nicht nur zwei oder drei.

Vielmehr waren sie recht hell (hab sie beige/grau in Erinnerung), ca. 3 cm lang und es waren richtig viele. Die kamen mir als ich den Aal ausnehmen wollte alle entgegen. D.h. als ich den Bauch öffnete waren sie da, ich weiß aber nicht genau, ob sie aus irgendeinem Organ kamen oder in der ganzen Bauchhöhle vorhanden waren.

Weiß vielleicht jemand, um welche Würmer es sich hierbei handeln könnte und was man mit solchen Fischen macht?

Danke und Gruß

Thomas


----------



## The Driver (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

sowas hatte ich auch schon. hatte damals einen thread dazu aufgemacht. mußt du mal suchen, kamen einige antworten...


----------



## The Driver (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@cloud: aalblut ist zwar giftig, allerdings läuft das immer nur so ab dass man direkt nach kontakt in z.B. offenen wunden kurze leichte schmerzen hat. kaum der rede wert. viel unangenehmer wirds wenn dir so ein richtig dicker spritzer aalblut mal ins auge kommt, dann haste spass! also rübe nicht zu dicht drüberhalten!


----------



## *Homer* (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Um auf di Frage von Felixius zu kommen: ich stelle mir so was zwischen ...40 und 60 cm vor. Viiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeelen dank für die weiteren Tipps. hoffe jetz klappt`s !:m
Aber jetz hätt`ich da noch ne Frage, un wär`froh, wenn ich wieder so viele Antworten bekäme. Und zwar: Welche Angel soll ich denn benutzen? reicht ne Grundrute (balzer antlantik tele universal) oder  sollte ich da was anderes nehmen?|kopfkrat
Ich würde gerne im Rhein angeln, genauer gesagt so in der nähe von Oppenheim ( besuche en Kumpel dort, und dann gehn wir angeln). Wenn also jemand hotspots( gute Stellen) oder irgendwas weiss, egal wie absurt ihr es findet, schreibts mir, ich kann jeden Tipp gebrauchen!
mfg *homer* danke schon ma im Vorraus.....#6


----------



## kulti007 (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



*Homer* schrieb:


> Um auf di Frage von Felixius zu kommen: ich stelle mir so was zwischen ...40 und 60 cm vor. Viiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeelen dank für die weiteren Tipps. hoffe jetz klappt`s !:m
> Aber jetz hätt`ich da noch ne Frage, un wär`froh, wenn ich wieder so viele Antworten bekäme. Und zwar: Welche Angel soll ich denn benutzen? reicht ne Grundrute (balzer antlantik tele universal) oder  sollte ich da was anderes nehmen?|kopfkrat
> Ich würde gerne im Rhein angeln, genauer gesagt so in der nähe von Oppenheim ( besuche en Kumpel dort, und dann gehn wir angeln). Wenn also jemand hotspots( gute Stellen) oder irgendwas weiss, egal wie absurt ihr es findet, schreibts mir, ich kann jeden Tipp gebrauchen!
> mfg *homer* danke schon ma im Vorraus.....#6



das reicht garantiert #6


----------



## dirk-mann (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

moin


war gestern abend mal am stadtgraben in emden unterwegs
wollte eigentlich nen paar dicke aale fangen naja es blieb bei zwei kleinen barschen und ner brase naja hauptsache ich war mal am wasser das war auch gut will heute abend nochmal los

gruß dirk


----------



## Veit (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Ich war am vergangenen Abend endlich mal wieder Ansitzangeln an der Saale gemeinsam mit "Angelopa" Dietmar und meinem Kumpel Benni. Wir hatten es eigentlich auf Zander abgesehen und daher auch bis auf eine von Bennis Ruten alle Angeln mit Köderfischen bestückt. Der erste Biss kam in der Abenddämmerung bei Dietmar und das war dann auch ein 40er Zanderchen, was natürlich wieder schwimmen durfte. Es folgte jeweils ein Fehlbiss bei Dietmar und Benni, bei denen die Köfis gänzlich vom Haken geklaut wurden. Dann gabs bei mir einen Hammerbiss, bei dem die Schnur nur so von der Rolle gerissen wurde. Dennoch saß der Anhieb auch in diesem Fall nicht und der Kopf der Köderfischs war abgebissen. Hmm... #t Kurz darauf konnte Benni einen untermaßigen Aal auf Tauwurm fangen. Ich bekam bald darauf wieder so einen heftigen Biss auf Köfi. Diesmal blieb der Übeltäter endlich mal hängen, stellte sich aber leider nur als knapp 50 cm langer Wels heraus, der auch wieder zurückgesetzt werden musste. Danach gabs bei Benni wieder ein Biss auf Tauwurm und nun peitsche ein schöner Aal an der Oberfläche. "Hoffentlich geht der nicht ab" sagte Benni noch. Und wenn man vom Teufel spricht... Bei Versuch den etwa 70 cm langen Schleicher aus dem Wasser zu heben, schlitzte der Haken aus. Schade! 
Danach hatte ich dann nochmals einen Biss auf einen fast handlangen Köfi. Der Fisch nah vorsichtig Schnur und nach dem erfolgreichen Anhieb glaubte ich schon an einen schönen Zander, stattdessen hatte aber ein gieriger Breitkopfaal den großen Happen genommen. Der Fisch war optimal gehakt und so konnte ich dann meinen allerersten maßigen Köfi-Aal überhaupt ins Fangbuch eintragen. Dafür, dass ich schon ein paar hundert Aale in meinem Leben gefangen habe, auch mal ein schönes Erlebnis obwohls kein Zander war.





Also Trostpflaster für den zuvorigen Fischverlust, hab ich ihn dann Benni geschenkt.

Alles in allem ein recht kurzweiliges Angeln, was Lust auf wieder öfters mal Ansitzangeln gemacht hat. :m


----------



## SB-Canerods (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hallo,
bei mir rührt sich in Sachen Aale überhaupt nichts, dieses Jahr noch keinen einzigen! War in letzter Zeit bestimt schon 20 mal beim Aalfischen, auf Grund, Pose, am Ufer, weit draussen usw., aber gar nichts, ned mal an wels. Ich fische in der Donau bei Großmehring/Vohburg/Wackerstein.
Ich weiß nicht, was ich noch machen soll, langsam wirds deprimierend :c
Hat jemand Tipps, was ich noch probieren sollte bzw. wo ich es probieren sollte.
Verzweiflung! #c
Gruß
Simon


----------



## stefanwitteborg (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

...bei Dir gibt es keine Aale...
...wenn Du zwanzig mal losgewesen bistr und keinen gefangen hast würde ich Dir dringend raten das Gewässer zu wechseln...


----------



## The Driver (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

such dir einen fluß der richtung norden fließt und nicht nach süden wie die donau. in der donau gibts eigentlich keine aale, außer die, die von anglern eingesetzt wurden (was ich für totalen schwachsinn halte)!


----------



## SB-Canerods (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Wir haben in unserem Verein nur die Donau, Paar, Mailinger Bach und die Ilm, und die fließen soweit ich weiß, alle nach Süden. #c


----------



## Kuschi777 (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



SB-Canerods schrieb:


> Wir haben in unserem Verein nur die Donau, Paar, Mailinger Bach und die Ilm, und die fließen soweit ich weiß, alle nach Süden. #c


 

Die Paar ist doch super zum Aalfischn.
Sie fließt zwar in die Donau aber trotzdem.
Ich selber fange 95% meiner Aale in der Paar.
Du musst halt die Stellen wissn wo Gumpen (tiefere Stellen sind) dann kannste in 1ner Nacht auch mal gut und gerne 10Aale fangen.


Gruß
Flo


----------



## SB-Canerods (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Werde heute Abend nochmal an die Donau gehen. Sollte wieder nix geh´n, werd ich´s mal in der Paar versuchen. Wo fischst du denn in der Paar auf Aale?
Gruß
SImon


----------



## Kuschi777 (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Ich fische in der nähe von Staudheim in der Paar.
Aber ganz wichtig du musst stellen wissn wos tiefer ist.
Weil an den Flachn stelln kannste 10mal hockn und keinen fangne und solche tieferen stellen sind oftmals nur 2-3 lang und da musste reinwerfen.
Ob es jetzt glaubst oder nicht wenn 2m hinter oder vor der tieferen Stelle fischt fängst auch kaum welche.
Also erst mal an nehm nachmittag losgehn und die Tiefste stelle die findest an der hockste dich hin.

Lass Berichte folgn ob sich was getan hat.


----------



## SB-Canerods (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

War gestern noch mal an der Donau, nur eine Aitel mit 52cm, sonst nix, kein Aal, kein Biss, nix. #q
Gibt´s doch garnicht!
Werd jetzt dann mal an der Paar noch Löchern suchen und es dann probieren!
Gruß
SImon


----------



## The Driver (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

reg dich doch nicht auf! das donau-system ist halt von natur aus aalfrei! hast du nicht die möglichkeit an einem see oder teich mit gutem aalbesatz zu fischen?


----------



## John Doe12 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hallo

So gestern haben wir unser Glück mal wieder versucht und es war eher spärlich,aber mit sehr schönen Aalen.

Gegen 20.00 Uhr fing es an zu regnen und das blieb auch so bis 1.30.
Na toll Angeln macht richtig Spaß zur Zeit,entweder Strömung wie in der Brandung oder Mistwetter.

Naja Schirme aufgestellt und los gings.

Der erste Biss kam gegen 21.30 Uhr auf Pose in ca. 3m tiefe,an der Stelle ist es 5m tief,naja nicht ungewöhnlich,im Mittelwasser haben wir schon einige gute Aale gefangen die letzten Jahre.

Der Fisch stellte sich dann als gut genährter 65er Breitkopf raus.

Das sollte dann auch der einzige Biss bleiben für mich.

Holger bekam den nächsten Biss  auch im Mittelwasser und ein schöner 50er kam zum Vorschein.

Danach legte das Wetter richtig los,Platzregen und Sturmboen.

Mittendrin hatte Holger 2 Bisse,die sich als Schnürsenkel entpuppten.

Holgers Bruder saß ein ganzes Stück weiter oben,dort konnte er 5 Aale fangen,von denen 2 wieder reinfielen.die anderen 3 konnten sich sehen lassen,ein 70+ und 2 60+.

Auch hier wurden 4 der 5 Aale im Mittelwasser gefangen.

Naja ein völlig verregneter Abend,mit allerdings schönen Fischen,was einiges wieder gut macht.

Holgers ca.50er






Mein 65er.






Dominiks 3 schönen Aale,dickes Petri dazu,wirklich schöne Fische.






Selbst die Enten hatten keinen Bock mehr auf das Wetter und wollten auch unterm Schirm sitzen,naja kanns ihnen nicht verübeln.






So Samstag sind Thorsten und Kai hier und dann gehts weiter,frei nach dem Motto,Sleep,Eat,go Fishing.

Petri

Martin


----------



## SB-Canerods (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Leider ist mir kein See in unserem Verein bekannt, wo noch guter Aalbesatz drin ist. Werden anscheinend bei uns nicht mehr gesetzt!


----------



## Kuschi777 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@SB-Caneros

Gehste heute abend schon an die Paar?
Könnte ganz gut laufn.
Ein bekannter mit dem wir immer an die Paar gehn war gestern abend dort und konnte 4Aale verhaften alle hatten 70+ der größte 86cm.
Vllt. macht es dir ja hoffnung.


Gruß
Flo


----------



## schrauber78 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

gib es zu martin, ihr wolltet die ente doch nur in die pfanne hauen.  #6


----------



## troutmaster69 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

moin moin

heute abend geht´s an die elbe, bei wedel :k mal sehen was die schleicher bei dem perfekten wetter zu unsenen ködern sagen ;+ bericht folgt!!!



gruß, troutmaster


----------



## JamesFish007 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Petri an euch alle.. bei mir wollen sie nicht..:-(


----------



## kulti007 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



JamesFish007 schrieb:


> Petri an euch alle.. bei mir wollen sie nicht..:-(



einer in der gleichen situation wie ich |rolleyes


----------



## Ostfriese (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hallo!
Letzten Sonntag konnte ich ein paar Aale fangen.Aber das interessanteste dabei war das ein Aal von ca. 65cm entweder eine Maus oder eine kleine Bisamratte gefressen hatte. Als ich den Aal geschlachtet hatte und ich den Magen aufgeschnitten hatte, kam mir  eine kleines Säugetier entgegen.Das Tier war zwar schon zum teil verdaut aber das Fell und der Schädel des Tieres war noch sehr gut zu erkennen.Wie sieht es bei euch aus ,habt ihr so etwas auch schon erlebt.Ich Angel jetzt seit ca.25 Jahren aber dies war bis jetzt das erste mal das ich so etwas gehabt habe.
Schöne Grüße
Bernd V.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Ostfriese schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Letzten Sonntag konnte ich ein paar Aale fangen.Aber das interessanteste dabei war das ein Aal von ca. 65cm entweder eine Maus oder eine kleine Bisamratte gefressen hatte. Als ich den Aal geschlachtet hatte und ich den Magen aufgeschnitten hatte, kam mir eine kleines Säugetier entgegen.Das Tier war zwar schon zum teil verdaut aber das Fell und der Schädel des Tieres war noch sehr gut zu erkennen.Wie sieht es bei euch aus ,habt ihr so etwas auch schon erlebt.Ich Angel jetzt seit ca.25 Jahren aber dies war bis jetzt das erste mal das ich so etwas gehabt habe.
> Schöne Grüße
> Bernd V.


 
Vom Hecht hört man sowas ja öfters, aber vom Aal....
Ich könnte mir nur vorstellen, das die Ratte tot am Boden lag.
Ich glaube nicht, dass der Aal eine lebende Rate angreift.


----------



## Hai2 (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

als sich gestern die Haustür hinter mir schloss hallten die Worte "ihr seid doch total bekloppt!" noch in den ohren.|uhoh: Naja es sollte nicht das letzte mal sein, dass ich dies zu hören bekomme. Man kann halt nicht immer sonnenschein haben...(ist nachts auch schwer|supergri) aber das verstehen nichtangler meistens nicht...gut sachen ins auto und ab, Würmer holen. Im Laden wurde ich angeguckt, als käme ich vom mond und mir wurde gesagt, dass ich den totalen schuss hätte. :q 
Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten...dann bin ich los meinen kumpel abholen,seine mutter hatte ihm natürlich auch schon gesagt dass er nicht mehr alle beisammen hat, aber nun gut. Als wir am Wasser ankamen, wurde erstmal das nachtlager aufgeschlagen und da an unseren vereinsteichen keine zelte mit boden erlaubt sind, haben wir mit einem großen Schirm und einem beach buddy improvisiert. Das Lager war fertig und die Sachen standen sicher, also schnell die Ruten aufbauen und sich dann im Trockenen mit Kalorien bombadieren...immer rein in die Figur. Die ersten Bisse waren sehr zaghaft doch noch bevor es dunkel wurde konnten wir den ersten Aal zum Landgang überreden. Mit 46cm zwar kein riese aber trotzdem wohlgenährt|supergri. Kurz nach der Dämmerung ging meine Pose auf Tauchfahrt und dann ging die Post ab, denn der Unbekannte fand meine Überredungsversuche an Land zu kommen gar nicht lustig, doch nach einigen kurzen Fluchten hatten wir einen schönen Karpfen im Kescher.





Der Bursche hatte 56cm und gesellte sich zu dem Aal. Es folgten weitere Bisse und wir konnten auch einige verwerten,wobei ein ziemlich kleiner Aal sehr tief geschluckt hatte und zurücksetzen leider nicht möglich war. Mit gerade mal 40cm war er zwar deutlich über dem mindestmaß, aber so wie es lief hätte er auch gerne wieder schwimmen können. gegen kurz nach zwei bekamen wir dann einen doppelbiss und wir landeten die beiden größten aale der nacht mit 64cm und 63cm:vik:. Danach bekam wir zwar weniger Bisse als in den Stunden zuvor, jedoch waren diese besser ,so dass wir bis zur morgendämmerung 8 aale überlisten konnten:q. Als wir gerade etwas eingedöst waren klingelte das Glöckchen an einer Rute meines Kumpels. Ich guckte und sah das dort Gänse rumdümpelten.ich dachte mir das die warscheinlich gegen die schnur geschwommen sind #q, doch als diese sich wieder entfernten und es erneut bimmelte nahm ich Fühlung auf und der anschlag saß. Somit konnten wir neun Aale in dieser Nacht erbeuten und das I-Tüpfelchen war natürlich der Karpfen. |supergri
(die Messlatte hat 60cm)





Ich hätte gerne noch mehr fotos gemacht, nur leider ließ das der dauerregen nicht so ganz zu. Vor allem unser "Lager" wäre echt ein Foto wert gewesen, aber es wird ja nicht das letzte Mal gewesen sein,dass wir loswaren:k


Vielleicht sind wir ja wirklich etwas verrückt, aber es hat irre spaß gemacht:vik:

Petri, Marc


----------



## sorgiew (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

dickes petri!



geht nicht nur dir so auch ich stehe schon kurz vor der einweisung in die psychatrie :g


aber das macht ja nichts wir sind doch ein eigenes völkchen und das ist ja von nichtanglern nicht unbedingt nachzuvollziehen.


:vik:


grüsse wolf


----------



## Junger Dorschler (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Dazu mal nen Dickes petri#6#6

ich bin wohl bei dem wetter etwas zu weich:q​


----------



## buk (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Glückwunsch!

Ausser dem Unverständniss bei einem derartigen Sauwetter fischen zu gehen, hätte ich auch gerne den Fang mit dir geteilt.

Auf Aal blieb ich aber Schneider.

Ist ein bisschen Off-Topic:
Da es bei uns derzeit schwer ist Aal zu überlisten hab ich daran gedacht es mit Futterkorb zu probieren. Als Futter hab ich an einen "Brei" aus Meeresfisch und Paniermehl gedacht.
Gibt´s da Erfahrungen oder läufts unter "Versuch mach klug"?

gruss


----------



## troutmaster69 (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

moin moin liebe _anguilla anguilla _freunde_,
_dickes petri an alle fänger_ 


_war gestern mit jake the snake, fischkopp-tobsche und dorschjäger 1887 (die beiden zuletzt genannten nur zum schauen ) an der elbe (wedel) und was soll ich euch sagen;* der aal läuft!!!
*nach einem kurzen aber sehr ergiebigem gewitter* |uhoh: *einem standortwechsel mit ein stop daheim, ging es endlich los |rolleyes ca. 19 uhr dann der erste biss bei jake, den er gleich verwerten konnte. kurze zeit später zuckte es an meinen beiden ruten, leider kein doppelschlag, konnte "nur" einen schleicher landen. der bessere von beiden ist mir 1m vor dem ufer vom haken gesprungen. bis es dunkel wurde hatten wir regelmäßig unsere bisse aber dann war tote hose. 
endergebnis: jake the snake 3 und ich 4 st. davon jeder einen 65er und der rest um die 50cm.
für mich (uns) ist die aal-saison jetz erst richtig eröffnet :z:z:z 
werden uns ab jetzt des öffteren an den elbstrand verirren :k:k:k

ps: evtl. folgen noch paar bilder, dorschjäger hat welche mit dem handy gemacht mal schauen ob sie verwertbar sind!?


gruß, troutmaster


----------



## Holger (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Gestern Abend lief es nach den durchwachsenen letzten Tagen etwas besser....insgesamt 3 Aale, 2 kleinere von ca. 45 cm und 1 schöner Brummer von 82 cm und 1.100 Gramm. Gebissen hat der Breitkopf auf Wurm. Im Kescher dann flog mir der Haken entgegen, 2 Sekunden länger und....


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Als ich heut nacht aufm Balkon war habe ich schon geahnt das die aale laufen könnten. 
Petri Heil an die Aalfänger


----------



## John Doe12 (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hallo

Petri Holger schöner Fisch,habs gestern nicht mehr geschafft loszukommen,aber dafür gehts dann nachher los.

Gruß

Martin


----------



## Hai2 (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Petri an alle fänger!!! Futterkorb auf aal geht...selber mach ich das aber recht selten. Da unsere gewässer stehend sind fliegen immer ma so ein paar fischfetzen rein...natürlich von gottes hand...^^


----------



## andreas0815 (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hallo,

es hört sich ja alles sehr gut an wenn man den Aalfängern so glauben schenken kann was alles noch gefangen wird|kopfkrat

gibt es den noch genügend Aale?
wo gibt es welche?
wer setzt den noch welche ein?
dürfen den noch welche eingesetzt werden?

meines wissens nach nicht mehr#c
:kdeswegen wundert mich es eigendlich schon das immer noch so gute Fänge gemeldet werden!
Habe meinen letzten Aal im August 2005 gefangen, bin seidher immer Schneider nach Hause gegangen wenn ich auf Aalfang unterwegs war

|stolz:aber kann jeder sein der noch ein Exemplar an seinem Haken bekommt.



_*Wer den Aal hält bei dem Schwanz dem bleibt er weder halb noch ganz!*_
 
Petri
Andreas


----------



## Kuschi777 (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Es gibt auch Flüsse wo man keine aale einsetzen braucht weil sie NOCH von alleine kommen.
Aber wer weiß wie es dort in 20Jahren ausschaut wenn man ihn bis dahin nicht züchten kann.



Gruß
Flo


----------



## dirk-mann (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Moin

erstmal Petri an alle vorallem an Holger schöner Fisch:m verätst mir wo den gefangen hast. Ich will heut auch nochmal los in Emden na mal sehen ob es bei mir auch so kracht.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## united (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hi Aalangler

Ich bin grade vom Isarkanal bei Finsing zurück und hab heute meinen ersten Aal der Saison gefangen 45 cm hat der Gute gebissen haben einige aber der Blieb als einziger Hängen (neben 3 Barschen 20-29 cm ) leider Waren die Würmer alle aber nächsten Samstag haben Wir dann genug dabei#t

Mfg Marc


----------



## JamesFish007 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Na dann Herzlichen Glückwunsch..


----------



## dirk-mann (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Moin
@all Petri
war gestern mal los wollte erst nicht wegen dem Wetter hab mich dann aber doch auf den weg gemacht. Da stand ich dann an der Kesselschleuse in Emden, vier Richtungen welche nehmen ich entschied mich für den Ems Jade Kanal bin dann aber noch weiter und war am Verbindungskanal kurz geschaut Platz gefunden Ruten aufgebaut und Würmer baden geschickt. Wollte dann noch ein paar Köfis stippen aber null als dann bis zehn kein Biss kam nochmal Platzwechsel zurück zum EJK ruten waren ja noch einsatzbereit also schnell wieder raus damit. Hier fing es besser an nach zehn Minuten der erste Biss leider versemmelt war kurz gehakt aber ab naja neuer Wurm neues Glück. Dies sollte aber meiner einzigster Biss bleiben habe dann gegen halb eins eingepackt. Am Steg bei der Kesselschleuse saßen auch noch zwei kurz angehalten sie waren aber genau wie ich leer ausgegangen.Nächste Woche Spätschicht da kann ich mich gleich nach der Arbeit in den Hafen setzen.
gruß dirk


----------



## dirk-mann (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Moin

wie oft wechselt ihr den Wurm?


----------



## kulti007 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

ich konnte gestern nacht einen aal mit geschätzten 50cm feedern. doch da er der einzige war, schwimmt er wieder #6

also ich wechsle den wurm immer wenn er so schlabberig ist


----------



## H.Christians (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Würmer wechsel ich jede Stunde aus.

In den Hafen? Na dann viel Spaß,dort läuft in den letzten Tagen überhaupt nichts, vorgestern 4 Angler a 8 Ruten im Delft, kein Biss.

War gestern mit 972631 und 2 Angelkollegen aus Hanover im Hafen,war ausser 2 Schnürsenkeln, 1 Brataal und ein paar Minibutts tote Hose. 

Waren gestern insgesamt ca. 10 mir bekannte Angler im Hafen zum Angeln, was dann ca 80 Ruten im Wasser bedeutet, es wurde nicht ein vernünftiger Aal gefangen.


----------



## troutmaster69 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



dirk-mann schrieb:


> wie oft wechselt ihr den Wurm?



ich würde auch sagen spätestens nach 1 std. sollte man die metten tauschen oder auffrischen  obwohl das sicherlich auch gewässer abhängig ist!





gruß, troutmaster


----------



## Tommi-Engel (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



H.Christians schrieb:


> Waren gestern insgesamt ca. 10 mir bekannte Angler im Hafen zum Angeln, was dann ca 80 Ruten im Wasser bedeutet, .


8 Ruten pro Angler, |kopfkrat
geil wo geht das denn?


----------



## Holger (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@ Dirk-Mann

Der dicke Aal stammt aus dem EJK, gar nicht weit weg von der Kesselschleuse. |supergri

@ Tommi-Engel

Im BVO, der ansässige Angelverein Ostfrieslands (Deutschlands größter mit 9.500 Mitgliedern) erlaubt es, 8 Ruten zu stellen (4 kÖFI; 4 Friedfisch). Es gibt bei den 147 Gewässern, die wir haben aber einige Ausnahmen. In einigen Gewässern darf man nur 4 stellen, dafür im Emder Hafen 8 Ruten mit freier Köderwahl. Aber auch nur dort. |rolleyes

Im Moment sind die Aale sehr launisch.....hab die 1. Woche Urlaub rum, und wenn ich den 82er nicht gefangen hätte würd ich wohl immer noch kotzen. Hier und da mal Aale, aber nicht einen Topabend seit Montag. Kein Wunder, ständig wechselndes Wetter war noch nie gut auf Aal....


----------



## Tommi-Engel (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Holger schrieb:


> Im BVO, der ansässige Angelverein Ostfrieslands (Deutschlands größter mit 9.500 Mitgliedern) erlaubt es, 8 Ruten zu stellen (4 kÖFI; 4 Friedfisch).l....


Ist ja ja goil, obwohl ich mir das sehr stressig vorstelle.
Aber die Fangchancen sind nun mal 4x höher als mit 2 Ruten.#6


----------



## Bullet (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Moinsen

Ich war Gestern abend von 20 uhr bis ca. 02:30 unterwegs!
Habe einen Zander von 50cm gefangen dazu kamen noch 3 Aale die zwischen 50 und 60 cm lang waren. Achja 2 Brassen waren auch noch dabei.
Mal sehen ob ich es heute Abend noch mal schaffe hinzugehen.

Thomas


----------



## H.Christians (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@Bullet  Wo warste den am angeln?? Kannst mir sonst auch per PM schreiben^^

Mit 8 Ruten bedeutet nicht gleich,daß wir uns die Beine in den Bauch rennen. Das wir so viele Ruten dort stellen dürfen liegt daran, daß der Emder Hafen nicht mit Fisch besetzt wird, mit Reusen befischt werden darf(vom Berufsfischer).

Nachteil an den 6 Ruten+ Rollen ist auch,daß man nee Menge Geld für neues Gerät investiren muß.;+;+


----------



## dirk-mann (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Moin
@Bullet Wo warste den am angeln?? Kannst mir sonst auch per PM schreiben^^
würde gern mitkommen habe die letzten Tage nix gefangen

gruß dirk


----------



## Steph75 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Petri.
In unseren schönen Nachbarland Holland läuft es im Moment ganz gut mit Aal.Wir waren am Freitag widermal los und konnten insgesamt12 Aale fangen(2 kleine von ca 30 cm,der Rest zwischen 48 und 69 cm).Ich bin dieses Jahr dort erst einmal Schneider geblieben.
P.S Würde auch gerne mal Fotos einsetzen,bin aber im Moment auf Kriegsfuss mit meiner Digi

Mfg Stephan


----------



## H.Christians (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@Dirk  Wir sind heute abend auf jeden Fall in Emden.Werden es wohl irgendwo im Delft probieren


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Ich war gestern auch noch mal los auf Waller und Aal.
Auf Waller ist natürlich nix gegangen. Am erfolgreichsten ist eben doch Spinnfischen...
Dafür aber schöne Aale mit 67cm, 76cm, 88cm und 50cm.

PS: Mit Lagerfeuer macht´s mehr Spass...:vik:
http://img145.*ih.us/img145/9435/16062007yl4.jpg
http://img460.*ih.us/img460/4535/160620074bb8.jpg
http://img460.*ih.us/img460/5673/aal2tq9.jpg


----------



## dirk-mann (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

fettes petri zu den schönen aalen


----------



## Liz261280 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hallo an alle Aalfänger!

Ich habe auch endlich meinen ersten Aal gefangen!:vik:
Auf eine Minispinrute mit 5g Wurfgewicht...:q
Der Drill war aber recht unspektakulär, der Schleicher konnte sich scheinbar nirgendwo festhalten und war bestimmt genauso überrascht wie ich!
Köder war ein Tauwurm.

Liz und ihr erster Aal

http://img257.*ih.us/img257/118/nachtangelnoberrodjuni0np6.jpg

Mein Gesamtergebnis von letzte Nacht!!!

1 Aal und zwei Forellen

http://img515.*ih.us/img515/8419/nachtangelnoberrodjuni0di1.jpg

Bin megahappy, dass es endlich mal gefunzt hat!
Morgen wird geräuchert...

Petri an alle Aalfans!!!


----------



## Kuschi777 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Beim 1Bild haste den Finger schön im Aalmaul drinne.
Ich würde dir raten dies nicht zu machen das es oft vorkommt das sie noch zubeißen obwohl sie schon seit 2Std. tot sind.
Und die bekommen da schon noch druck drauf.



Gruß
Flo


----------



## =[Aalbaendiger]= (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Petri zu den fetten Schleichern


----------



## The Driver (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@Kuschi: und wo ist das problem? dann knippt er halt mal zu... kann doch nix passieren! gut bei einem aal von 4 Pfd. + würd ich es vielleicht auch nicht machen....


----------



## Bullet (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Moinsen

Ich war gestern noch von 21 bis 2 uhr am Wasser.
Ergebnis 3 Aale der kleinste lag um die 50 cm der längste 70 und einer lag dazwischen, also genau richtig für die Räuchertonne|supergri 

2 der Aale habe ich im hellen gefangen ab 12 lief dann fast gar nichts mehr ausser ab und zu mal ein Bis.

Mfg Thomas


----------



## Hai2 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

super fänge,die hier gemeldet werden!! Dickes Petri dazu!!!!
Naja und das mit dem ins maul greifen tut zwar bei den kleineren vertretern nicht allzu weh,aber die lassen nich mehr los...^^


----------



## Steinbuttharry (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

hallo,war vor 2 tagen und gestern los,19 aale zusammen 11kg heute werde ich auch wohl noch mal los,ein kleiner bach in der nordheide der größe war 87 cm.lg butt


----------



## dirk-mann (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Steinbuttharry schrieb:


> hallo,war vor 2 tagen und gestern los,19 aale zusammen 11kg heute werde ich auch wohl noch mal los,ein kleiner bach in der nordheide der größe war 87 cm.lg butt


 

moin 
dickes Petri
na das wünsche ich mir auch mal pro nach ca 10 Aale das müßen ja ganz schön dicke dinger sein würde gern mal nen paar Bilder sehen:g

gruß dirk


----------



## Steph75 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@Liz.Glückwunsch schöner Aal

@Steinbuttharry.Sensationelle Strecke.Respekt

@Allround Spinner.Schöne Aale.Aber zündel bitte nicht in der freien Natur rum,da brüten um diese Zeit noch Wasservögel im Schilf,oder schlimmer noch,sie haben schon Küken.Das muss nicht sein.So kalt haben wir nicht mehr


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Steph75 schrieb:


> @Allround Spinner.Schöne Aale.Aber zündel bitte nicht in der freien Natur rum,da brüten um diese Zeit noch Wasservögel im Schilf,oder schlimmer noch,sie haben schon Küken.Das muss nicht sein.So kalt haben wir nicht mehr


 
Das war eine von anderen Anglern professionell angelegte Feuerstelle und nicht im Schilf...
Ich heize ja schließlich nicht mit Küken sondern mit Holz...:q:q:q


----------



## Hefti (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Moinsen
Obwohl, auf dem Feuer geröstetes Küken?
Haben bestimmt ein sehr zartes Fleisch. :m

MfG
Hefti


----------



## Hunter85 (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

So Leute ich war heute Abend und Nacht nun auch mal wieder auf der Pirsch und konnte einen schönen Aal mit 75cm und 1kg erbeuten 
Gebissen hat er auf nen kleinen Dendrobeana um 22:50.
Den kleinen Waller habe ich schon etwas vorher gefangen als es noch hell war  (dieser schwimmt natürlich wieder...)

Grüße

Hunter85


----------



## schrauber78 (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Hefti schrieb:


> Moinsen
> Obwohl, auf dem Feuer geröstetes Küken?
> Haben bestimmt ein sehr zartes Fleisch. :m


 
nur leider ist an den tierchen nit viel dran...


----------



## Steph75 (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Einfach ein paar Steine irgendwo hinzulegen ist alles andere als eine professionelle Feuerstelle.Das solltest du wissen.Das war nur als eine Anmerkung gedacht und sollte keine Seitenlange Diskussion nachsichführen.Lagerfeuer macht man zuhause und nicht am Angelplatz,und damit Basta


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

|znaika: Alles klar.
ja ja, hast ja recht...|motz: :q

Aber jedem seine Meinung: :vik:Lagerfeuer beim Angeln macht mega Spass:vik:! #6 
Und jederzeit wieder!


----------



## Steinbuttharry (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

waren gestern wieder los,baggersee privat in der nordheide  läuft ein kleiner bach durch!!! auf gründling 12 aale der größte 93cm 2,1kg und mein kumpel hat noch einen verlohren der auch so ein kaliber hatte,die anderen waren zwischen 60...80 cm.lg butt


----------



## Hai2 (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

hey butt hast bilder??


----------



## The Driver (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

12 aale auf köfi??? PETRI!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dirk-mann (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Ja Bilder, Bilder und nochmals Bilder

druß Dirk


----------



## FischAndy1980 (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



dirk-mann schrieb:


> Ja Bilder, Bilder und nochmals Bilder
> 
> druß Dirk


 

glaubt ihr ihn nicht ???


Petri zu den schönen Aalen !


----------



## dirk-mann (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Schleienwühle schrieb:


> glaubt ihr ihn nicht ???
> 
> 
> doch aber Bilder sind doch was schönes:q
> ...


----------



## maesox (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hatte gestern um 21.15Uhr einen 72er auf ein 14cm langes Rotauge an der Pose in nem Baggersee.


----------



## Bullet (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hey Glückwunsch zu den Fängen#6

War Gestern früh los von Aal leider keine Spur aber dafür habe ich 3 Barsche um 30 cm gefangen, dazu kamen noch ca. 6 Klodeckel große Brassen.
Habe heute mal die Ausbeute der letzten Wochen geräuchert und gleich mit meiner Family verspeist .

Macht weiter so,
Greetz Thomas


----------



## dirk-mann (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@Bullet

petri das sieht doch lecker aus

gruß dirk


----------



## Grundangler (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hi zusammen!
War gestern Abend mal wieder los auf Aal im Fluss. Wie auch die letzten Male hab ich nix gefangen. Ist wie verhext. Hatte zwar ein paar Bisse, aber es kam nichts bei rum außer ner dicken Krabbe, nem Barsch und ner kapitalen Plötze. Gut sind auch Fische aber eben keine Aale.
Woran könnte es liegen? Angel so wie immer und so wie ich zuvor auch erfolgreich war. Passt das Wetter nicht?! Wie siehts bei euch aus? Ich sitze hier übrigens in Schleswig-Holstein, gibts Leidensgenossen?
Gruß Grundangler


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

#hGestern war ich am Vereinssee auf Zander und Aal und vermutlich den größten Fisch meines bisherigen Anglerdaseins gedrillt:

Eine halbe Stunde nachdem ich meine Grundmontage mit Köfi und VMC Zanderhaken ausgeworfen hatte, plötzlich ein Biss.
Zuerst piepste der Bissanzeiger nur kurz, dann nahm ich die Rute in die Hand und mir wurde etwas Schnur abgezogen. 
Als dann den Anschlag setzte, nichts. So ein Mist dachte ich mir, Anschlag verhauen und legte die Rute noch mal kurz auf die Ablage.
Plötzlich wurde mir mit Brachialgewalt die Schnur von der Rolle gerissen, dass mir die Rute fast ins Wasser flog. Ich drehte die Bremse etwas strenger, aber das Ungetüm riss mir weiterhin mit unbändiger Kraft die Schnur runter. Meine schwere Spinnrute war fast zum Halbkreis gebogen. Die erste Flucht konnte ich nach einer Weile und halber Rollenfüllung ausbremsen. Aber danach schoss das Monster urplötzlich wie von der Tarantel gestochen von der linken auf die rechte Seite meines Standplatzes mit einem U-Boot-artigen Schwall an der Oberfläche und wollte dann zur Mitte des Sees flüchten (leider ist das Ufer total zugewachsen). In jedem Moment dachte ich, gleich biegt sich der Haken auf. Dann ließ er sich wieder ein wenig heranpumpen. 
Darauf hin setze er zur dritten Flucht an und wollte zu den überhängenden Asten am Ufer abhauen. Sofort dachte ich mir, das musst du gegenhalten, sonst verwickelt er sich in den Ästen im Wasser. Leider konnte ich durch den starken Bewuchs meinen Standplatz nicht wechseln. Als ich stärkeren Widerstand ausübte, kam es, wie es kommen musste: Der Haken bog sich auf und schlitze aus #q:r....

So ist das eben... Wenn man gezielt auf Waller angelt, beißt nichts. Aber beim leichten Zandergeschirr geht dann der Fisch deines Lebens ran...

Nach dem kräftigen Zug zu urteilen, schätze ich den Waller auf 1,30m +
Ein 90er Waller ist ja dagegen ruck zuck am Ufer.


----------



## troutmaster69 (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Aalround-Spinner schrieb:


> So ist das eben... Wenn man gezielt auf Waller angelt, beißt nichts. Aber beim leichten Zandergeschirr geht dann der Fisch deines Lebens ran...
> 
> Nach dem kräftigen Zug zu urteilen, schätze ich den Waller auf 1,30m +
> Ein 90er Waller ist ja dagegen ruck zuck am Ufer.




moin Aalround-Spinner

mach dir nichts draus, mein motto lautet "was gut ist kommt wieder"
jetzt weißt du ja wo er jagt 



gruß, troutmaster


----------



## Veit (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Ich war die letzte Nacht mit meinen Kumpels Hendrik und Benni Aalangeln an einem geheimnisvollen :q See in Sachsen-Anhalt, von dem ich aus sicherer Quelle weiß, dass er voll mit Aalen ist (auch zahlreiche große).
Ergebnis: Wir hatten Bisse am laufenden Band (etwa 50 eindeutige Bisse) und konnten 9 Aale landen. Leider waren alle kleiner als 50 cm, so dass wir auch keinen mitgenommen haben. 
Es lag meiner Meinung nach daran, dass wir nur mit Wurm geangelt haben.
Werde da demnächst nochmal ausschließlich mit Köderfisch angreifen.


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Veit schrieb:


> Ich war die letzte Nacht mit meinen Kumpels Hendrik und Benni Aalangeln an einem geheimnisvollen :q See in Sachsen-Anhalt, von dem ich aus sicherer Quelle weiß, dass er voll mit Aalen ist (auch zahlreiche große).
> Ergebnis: Wir hatten Bisse am laufenden Band (etwa 50 eindeutige Bisse) und konnten 9 Aale landen. Leider waren alle kleiner als 50 cm, so dass wir auch keinen mitgenommen haben.
> Es lag meiner Meinung nach daran, dass wir nur mit Wurm geangelt haben.
> Werde da demnächst nochmal ausschließlich mit Köderfisch angreifen.


 
Hallo Veit,

in Seen ist meiner Erfahrung nach der Köfi eindeutig der bessere (und billigere ) Köder für Aale.
Im See bilden sich mehr Raubaale als Spitzköpfe aus.
Im Fluss dagegen ist es umgekehrt.

Gruß von der Donau


----------



## John Doe12 (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hallo

So hiermal die Aale aus meiner Woche Urlaub.

Gefangen wurden sie auf Tauwurm und Köfi in verschiedenen Kanälen,hier in der Gegend,meistens waren wir zu viert unterwegs bis auf gestern da waren nur Holger und ich on Tour.
Meine 4 von Dienstag.






Thorstens 4 auch von Dienstag,dazu kommen noch Kai einen ca. 60er und Holger einen 60+ und ein 50er,leider ohne Fotos.






Mittwoch ich wieder 4 Aale.






Thorsten hatte 5 der gleichen Kategorie,wobei einer fast 2 pfd. hatte,auch wieder keine Bilder,da ich nicht die halbe Nacht am Kanal rumrenn zum knipsen.Kai 1 Aal ca. 60. und Holger 3 von ca 50 cm.

Donnerstag

Thorsten und Kai jeweils 2,Holger und ich waren zuhause






Freitag

Thorsten und Kai jeweils einen,Holger und ich auch,alle wieder zwischen 50 und 60 cm.

Mein 61er.






Samstag waren Holger und ich alleine unterwegs.

Holgers ca. 50er






Und meine 3 von gestern.






Alles in allem eine erfolgreiche Woche,( 4 Angeltage), mit ca 36 wunderschönen Räucheraalen.

Petri Heil allen

Martin


----------



## Re-FLeX (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Moin.

Habe gestern auch bis ca. um 3 am wasser gesessen kaum wurde es dunkel schon lagen 2 schnürsenkel (grade maßig) im eimer


----------



## Kuschi777 (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@972631
Hey echt super Bilder.



War von Freitag auf Samstag auch unterwegs an der Donau.
Konnte erstaunlicher weiße 3Aale fangen (55,64,79cm)
und noch einen Waller mit 74cm.
Er war mein erster Waller über 50cm er durfte nicht wieder schwimmen.
Weil die Wallerbestand in den Flüssen eh schon viel zu hoch ist.
Bilder gibts diesmal keine.
Weil ich die Digicam vergessn hab und am nächste morgne war ich froh als ich ins Bett gekommen bin.


Gruß
Flo


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Ich war Samstag zu Sonntag(22:30-1:30)
Gebissen haben 2 Minniwinniaale und ein Barsch.
Es waren zwar keine guten Fänge aber Bewegung war im Wasser und das ist ja schon mal was


----------



## John Doe12 (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@Kuschi

Danke#h

Petri das sind doch nette Fänge und Petri zum ersten 50 + Waller.

Gruß

Martin


----------



## cansahin (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hey Kuschi wo warst du denn da an der Donau und Petrie Heil.
Ich fing meinen ersten Waller letzte Woche (71cm)  an der wörnitz


----------



## Kuschi777 (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@Cansahin
Am Burgheimer Stausee


----------



## The Driver (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

das wetter hier mit orkanböen und starkregen macht jegliche aalfang-aktionen gründlich zunichte!!! hab schon entzugserscheinungen!!!!


----------



## aalkönig (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

War am 26.06. an der Stör in Itzehoe. Hatte 2 Ruten mit Köfi und 2 mit Wurm. Ich fing 8 Aale, 5 auf Wurm, der Größte vielleicht 40 cm. 
An der Köfi Rute fing ich 3 Ale von 600, 1200 und 2150g! Der Große hat eine Länge von 109 cm! Nächsten Monat hoffentlich im Blinker... Soll ich mal ein Foto nachreichen?
Petri!:vik:


----------



## troutmaster69 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



aalkönig schrieb:


> Soll ich mal ein Foto nachreichen?
> Petri!:vik:




hallo.....????
was für eine frage, natürlich wollen wir fotos sehen?!|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes
jetz schon mal ein *dickes* petri




gruß, troutmaster


----------



## JamesFish007 (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Heute,0:16 , Spitzkopf auf halben Tauwurm 51cm.


----------



## fritte (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Also bei uns ging gestern nichts!!!
Wir waren an der Ruhr bei Hattingen und hatten 8 Ruten Draußen. Bestückt mir Tauwurm, Köfi, Made Mais.
Nichts, nur ein kurzer biss, den ich versemmelt habe. Von 18uhr bis morgens um 6 Schneider.
Also irgendwie war das gestern verhext und etwas trostlos.
Obwohl bei dem Wind, konnte man auch nicht jeden zupfer erkennen. Ich hoffe beim nächsten mal läuft es wieder besser.
Haben deshalb auf Mais und Made gesetzt, damit wir wenigstens noch etwas fangen, aber wie gesagt, ne glatte Null runde.heul


----------



## sorgiew (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

ich war von donnerstag auf freitag - nichts kein zupfer nichts 

spiegelglattes wasser - es war vollmond


----------



## fischdieb22 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Morgen Zusammen,

endlich kann ich mich auch in diesem Thread mal blicken lassen!
Komm grade wieder. Ergebnis ist mein persönlicher Rekord von 93cm und 1520g!

Er biss gegen 22.30 Uhr auf einen halben Tauwurm!

Petri an alle anderen!


----------



## Spezi22 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Petri zu dem Aal Fischdieb


----------



## JamesFish007 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

somuss mich dann ma in Richtung Urlaub verabschieden..allen ein dickes Petri und ma sehen was ihr so rausgeholt hab wenn ich back bin bis dann


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@Fischdieb22...Petri Heil, schöne Schlange!!!  93cm ist ja wirklich schon deutlich über kapital  gruß Chris


----------



## dirk-mann (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

petri fischdieb


----------



## fischdieb22 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@Petri Heil und dirk-mann

Danke Jungs!Das war auch wirklich mal ein Highlight!Hätte ich meinen Vereinskollegen nicht gehabt, hätte ich ihn auch nicht rausgekriegt, da unsere beiden Kescher für die Schlange nicht groß genug waren, und wir 12 Versuche gebraucht haben bis er endlich in den Kescher wollte....!

Naja gleich gehts weiter und ich hoffe heute nacht wieder posten zu können...!

Allen anderen Petri beim Aalansitz!


----------



## Wulli (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Moin,

habe gerade mitbekommen, dass ein Kumpel am Wochende in der Bille einen 130cm Aal gefangen hat... 

Ich werde mal versuchen ihm ein Pic aus dem Schemisett zu leiern und werde es dann hier einstellen. 

Ein Monsteraal. 

Wulli


----------



## John Doe12 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Petri Fischdieb,schöne Schlange und ein Ausnahmefisch.

Jo Bilder... ich will ne 1,30 m Schlange sehen,die druck ich aus und kleb sie mir auf die Rute,damit die jungs wissen was in Zukunft zu beissen hat

Petri allen

Martin


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

1,30 ist ja schon ungewöhnlich!!!bin mal aufm bild gespannt


----------



## prophet12 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

da bin ich auch mal gespannt


----------



## fischdieb22 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hallo Zusammen,

gestern abend war es dann wieder soweit!Tauwurm an der Grundmontage und los gings!
Erst konnte ich 2 schöne Barsche verhaften(35,37cm) dann folgte ein wuderschöner Goldklumpen in Form einer Schleie, zwar keine weltbewegende Größe aber die Farbe war toll.

Und um 23.15 Uhr folgte dann die Krönung!Es war zwar "NUR" der Sohn von der gestrigen Schlange aber mit 60cm und exakt 500g perfekt für den Ofen!:vik:

Allen ein dickes Petri und auf die 1,30m Schlange bin ich auch mal gespannt....!


----------



## dirk-mann (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

bin auch gespannt auf 1300 cm aal


----------



## Holger (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Laut K-Faktor müsste der Aal bei 1,30 Mtr. dann ein Gewicht von 8-9 Pfund haben....also den Schlauch will ich auch sehen....#6


----------



## stefanwitteborg (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

...den will ich auch sehen...


----------



## Justhon (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



dirk-mann schrieb:


> bin auch gespannt auf 1300 cm aal




Ich auch|supergri


Jedenfalls Petri den Fängen. 
Ich wollte auch immer mal los au8f Aal, scheint aber nix zu geben#c


MfG


----------



## FischAndy1980 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Holger schrieb:


> Laut K-Faktor müsste der Aal bei 1,30 Mtr. dann ein Gewicht von 8-9 Pfund haben....also den Schlauch will ich auch sehen....#6


 

den will ich auch mal sehen|bigeyes


Petri an an alle Aalfänger


----------



## Drag (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Ein 130cm großer Aal ?
Das glaub ich erst ,wenn ich ein Bild davon sehe.


----------



## schrauber78 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



dirk-mann schrieb:


> bin auch gespannt auf 1300 cm aal


loooooooooooool meiste nicht, dass ist ein bissi zu viel?


----------



## Justhon (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Moin Aaljägers!
Guckt mal in den 'Es werden wieder Fische aus Norge in eBay verkauft' Thread, und geht auf den Link.


Da habter euren 1,30 Aal#6,

eBay: Der größte und schwerste Aal <---- das is der Link.

MfG


----------



## Mario563 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Justhon schrieb:


> Moin Aaljägers!
> Guckt mal in den 'Es werden wieder Fische aus Norge in eBay verkauft' Thread, und geht auf den Link.
> 
> 
> ...


Was ist das denn????


----------



## serge7 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Wenn das kein Conger ist, wäre das ne mittlere Sensation.


----------



## AltBierAngler (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

denke auch eher das das ein conger ist...


----------



## Justhon (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Denk ich auch.

Aber was is denn jetzt mit unserem 1,30 Aal?


----------



## AltBierAngler (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

der schwimmt noch irgendwo rum...vll. fängt den ja doch noch jmd. 

mfg chris


----------



## Zacharias Zander (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hab gestern seit langen mal wieder einen Aalansitz an der Elbe gemacht,eigentlich der erste in diesem Jahr,da ich sonst immer nur mit der Spinnrute unterwegs bin!
Das Ergebniss lässt sich aber schon sehen,würde ich sagen!Wir haben zu zweit in ca. 4 Stunden 14 Aale gefangen,wovon wir 6 zwischen 56 und 74cm mitgenommen haben!:g
Anhang anzeigen 64089


Anhang anzeigen 64090


Anhang anzeigen 64091


Anhang anzeigen 64092


----------



## Grundangler (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Schönes Ding! Würde auch gern solche Fänge melden. Bei mir geht im Moment gornix ;+


----------



## =[Aalbaendiger]= (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Petri zu den Schleichern#6

mfG


----------



## Marc38120 (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

dickes Petri Heil z.Zander, von solchen nächten kann man bei uns nur träumen!!!!!! dann gibts bei euch sicherlich köstlichen geräucherten Aal.


----------



## florianparske (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

War gestern Abend/Nacht das erste mal Ansitzangeln in diesem Jahr. War sonst zeitlich nicht gut. Wenn, war ich immer Spinnfischen.

Ich war an der Weser und habe nachts 3 Aale gefangen. An sich nicht schlecht, nur hatten die Schleicher alle Einheitsmaß...


... 30-35cm #c

Aber dafür habe ich vorher im Hellen eine 34cm Karausche auf eine Made gefangen. Ne Karausche hatte ich noch nie in der Weser...

Aber es war eine schöne Nacht, sternenklar...

Gruß
Florian


----------



## FischAndy1980 (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

war gestern mal an unseren Kanal Aalangeln und konnte von 2 Köfibissen innerhalb von 5 minuten, einen 67er an Land ziehen.


----------



## Käptn Nemo (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

ich will auch enlich wieder los #q#q#q#q#q#q

immer hab ich kene zeit oda es kommt sonst was dazwischen....
:v:v:v:v:v:v


aba bald sind ferien dann kann ich wieder#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Holger schrieb:


> Laut K-Faktor müsste der Aal bei 1,30 Mtr. dann ein Gewicht von 8-9 Pfund haben....also den Schlauch will ich auch sehen....#6



also ich denke da kommst du bei einem fetten blankaal nicht mit hin!
im privatsee bei uns hatten die größten blankaale bei ca 110-114cm schon um 8pfund.
(110cm/3,7kg, 114cm/3,8kg, 111cm/4,1kg, gefangen in reusen/netzen jeweils im spätsommer, ein nicht blanker hatte dagegen bei 126cm "nur" 3,8 kg)
den größten mit der angel bisher hatten wir im frühjahr,steht hier auch mit bild im aalthread drin.(98cm und 2,6kg,ebenfalls ansätze zum blankaal)

also wenn bei uns 130cm blankaale schwimmen,will ich wetten haben die 10-13 pfund.
15cm mehr sind nämlich ne ganze menge, wie du siehst macht es bei den aalen die wir hatten(98cm zu 111cm) ca 1- 1,5 kg  aus (und wenn die tiere dann in der breite zunehmen macht es bei weiteren 15cm sicher 1,5-2 kg mehr aus =  5- 6 kg!!!)
die aale die man alle paar jahre im blinker sieht,gehen ja auch in die richtung 9-10 pfund bei 120cm.
aber solch einen aal wird man wohl im leben nicht mit der angel fangen.
wenn ich bedenke das der see den ich befische wirklich große aale beinhaltet, aber nur 4 aale die 110cm marke geknackt haben(bei etlichen 90-105cm aalen in den reusen/netzen) ist die chance das ein 110+ fisch beißt schon sehr gering. 

er 126er beweist das noch größere möglich sein könnten,vielleicht war das aber auch schon der ausnahmefisch des gewässers was die länge angeht.

den ebay- aal finde ich übrigens wirklich klasse, für seine art bloß relativ klein :q
auf die idee muß man erstmal kommen.

ich wünsch allen noch erfolgreiche aal-ansätze,wir hatten gestern die 6te nullnummer in folge an besagtem see. allerdings haben wir auch nur bis 23.45 gesessen.
aber bei den aussichten auf kapitale nehm ich das gerne in kauf, 
die 100er marke soll und muß noch dieses jahr fallen, da der see im herbst nach 20 jahren mal wieder abgefischt werden soll.

#q:c:v|gr:|evil::e|splat:|motz:|scardie:


----------



## sorgiew (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

wer weiss vielleicht ist ja beim abfischen der 130 er dabei.


ist aber eigentlich schade für so ein gewässer ........


petri wolf


----------



## Veit (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

War am vergangenen Abend erstmals seit Wochen mal wieder gezielt auf Saaleaale losgezogen. Trotz sehr kühler Witterung konnte ich einen schönen Schleicher von knapp 70 cm an meiner Lieblingsstelle, wo es schon im April voll abging, auf Tauwurm + Aalkiller überlisten.


----------



## pike1984 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Petri Männers! Hoffe, ich kann auch bald mal wieder gezielt auf Aal los|rolleyes.


----------



## The Driver (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

das wechselhafte und kalte wetter macht alles zunichte hier bei uns...


----------



## spin-paule (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

|licht *ZUR ERINNERUNG*|licht 

Hallo Freunde des Aalfangs,
wie einige ja vielleicht mitgekriegt haben, sammeln wir in diesem Jahr mal ein paar Fakten zum Thema Aal  & Mond und wollen diese am Ende der Aalsaison auswerten.

Wir würden uns sehr freuen wenn möglichst viele Ihre Aale melden würden!

Die Meldung ist ganz einfach, ihr müsst nur hergehen und in diesem Thread:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=96233
die Fangdetails posten.

Bitte bei jeder Meldung folgendes angeben:

Köder
Uhrzeit
Stillwasser oder Fließgewässer
Himmel: bedeckt, geschlossene Wolkendecke, klar (dabei gehts darum ob der Mond aufs Wasser gescheint hat....)
Besonderes : (z.B. 20 Aale gefangen - 19 auf Köderfisch nur einen auf Wurm oder Himmel war klar, Mond aber noch nicht da...)

Einen schönen Gruß und weiterhin ein dickes Petri für die Saison 2007!

Paul


----------



## The Driver (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

wichtiger als der mond ist im moment die temperatur und die ist bei uns  jenseits der marke wo aale richtig aktiv sind.... :-(


----------



## Adlerfan (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

so, hier der bericht eines nordseeurlaubers:

wann: dienstag und gestern
köder: tauwurm
wo: knockster tief 

dienstag von 21.00 uhr bis 0.00 uhr die würmer gebadet. kein aal, 4 brassen marke klodeckel.

gestern bei dauerregen und wind von ca. 20.30 uhr bis 0.00 uhr.
mehrere bisse (gaaaaaaanz vorsichtig), ständig abgefressene haken aber zum glück nicht ganz leer ausgegangen, ein 50er schnürsenkel durfte mich dann begleiten.

bin noch ein paar tage hier und werde hoffentlich noch eine vernünftige erfolgsmeldung abgeben können......


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Na dann wünsche ich dir mal erfolg für die kommenden Angelnächte!


----------



## Adlerfan (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

danke, werde es heute mal am seedeich probieren. der fischer hatte einiges an aal in seinen reusen.....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

ich will auch los heut abend mit nem kollegen,die aale können ja nicht ne woche das maul zulassen.
6 ruten werden gelegt, 3mal fisch udn 3mal tauwurm. wenn sie irgendwo unterwegs sind erwisch ich einen.
2 ruten direkt am ufer in den vereinzelten löchern,2 am kraut in der mitte, eine mittig im teich wo die uferrinne ausläuft und die letzte im absoluten flachwasser in der ecke(ca 25cm tief).
da muß doch was gehen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

wieder nullnummer,kein zupfer!
von 20-1 uhr

zum verzweifeln


----------



## Don Münze (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hi. Ich wollte eigentlich am Wochenende zum Nachtangeln auf Aal gehen. Nur macht das im Moment überhaupt Sinn, bei dem extremen Temperaturanstieg, oder ist das vielleicht sogar vorteilhaft?


----------



## Benny1982 (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Also ich hab meinen Aalansitz mal auf Montag vertagt, bis dahin sollte dann hoffentlich auch die Fresslaune der Fische wieder da sein 

Ich werde auf jedenfall berichten.


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Also ich geh heute hab da ein gutes Gefühl !


----------



## Carbon-Power (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

So is zwar schon ein bisschen länger her aber (hatte probleme mit der Cam) aber kann mir mal einer sagen wie man Bilder kleiner machen kann?


----------



## Carbon-Power (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

so jetzt kommen meine aale der größe is 65cm hatte aber ganz schön aussdauer weil i-wo hatte er sich dann dran geschlängelt#c|kopfkrat:q


----------



## Carbon-Power (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

OKay werd es gleich mal ausprobieren vielen Dank #6


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Nichts zu danken.Hab den Eintrag zwar gerad wieder gelösch weil ich dachte du hast es jetzt doch schon raus bekommen hier noch mal zur Sicherheit der link:
http://www.franz-josef-hollweck.de/bilderab/bilderab.htm


----------



## Carbon-Power (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

aso nene habs schon aufem rechner#6

was sgaste zu den aalen naja der eine is ja schon #6


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Ja doch ne gute Ausbeute...der 65 er ist auf jeden Fall gut überm Durchschnitt  also nicht schlecht


----------



## Carbon-Power (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Joa die andern..konnte man noch net mal grillen#d
Aber der 65er war mein aller erster Aal überhaupt :q|rolleyes


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Achso  ja ich fange in Seen auch nicht oft welche über 60cm...daher ist n 65er wirklich gut. und 4Aale in einer nacht ist natürlich auch sehr gut...habe ich ehr selten..meisstens 1 oder 2 aale pro nacht wenn sie beissen.


----------



## Carbon-Power (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

aber ich angle ja net an nem see sondern am fluss:vik:
Naja aber danke erst mal ich werd erst mal raus gehen tschau tschau


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Achso ja gut trotzdem ein guter Fang !!


----------



## Adlerfan (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

so, ostfrieslandurlaub die zweite:

wann/wo: gestern nacht, gleicher kanal

zeit: 21:00 bis 03.30 uhr

köder: nach einigen gaaaanz vorsichtigen bissen wovon nur einer mit einem aal belohnt wurde, habe ich die portionen ein bisschen kleiner gewählt: halber tauwum mit krabbenöl.

ergebnis: 8 aale (drei bessere brataale, drei um die 50cm, einer knapp 60cm und einer 67cm). insgesamt viele bisse.

die bilder sind auf der kamera und werden nach dem urlaub nachgereicht.

morgen abend gehts noch mal los......


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

hatte gestern nen schönen 64cm breikopf--geangelt hab ich in einen kl. bach-köder war TW-2 bisse noch verhauen.

angelzeit war sehr kurz  22-23h
hatte jemanden beim n8angeln besucht und ne angel mir für d. kurze zeit geliehen.....|supergriso macht angeln spass:q


----------



## bennie (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Endlich, endlich mal wieder ein vernünftiger Aal. So langsam wird die Saison doch noch etwas.

Angelzeit 22:30 bis 1 Uhr

Endlich mal wieder ein Kapitaler (85+) im Netz. Ein 93er mit genau 3 Pfund (fettes Kerlchen).


----------



## dirk-mann (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Moin
komme gerade heim war unterwegs auf aal und zander hatte ich mir wohl so gedacht   naja war wohl nix war an der kesselschleuse in emden erste stelle ruten raus mit köderfisch und wurm ab 22.00 uhr  bis 00.00 nicht ein zupfer  also stelle gewechselt fing gut an zehn minuten erster bis   ne krabe stunde später schöner biß aal aber nicht mal 30 cm  ansonsten jede menge kraben bisse aber ich geb nicht auf  heute nochmal
@adler im welchem kanal warst denn?


gruß dirk


----------



## dirk-mann (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Don Münze schrieb:


> Hi. Ich wollte eigentlich am Wochenende zum Nachtangeln auf Aal gehen. Nur macht das im Moment überhaupt Sinn, bei dem extremen Temperaturanstieg, oder ist das vielleicht sogar vorteilhaft?


 
schaust du hier:vik:
So dann wollen wir mal das Wochenende zusammenfassen.

Freitag trafen wir uns mit Boardie Jogibär um gemeinsam ein paar Aale zu fangen.

Klappte auch ganz gut wie die folgenden Bilder zeigen werden
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Schöner Aal von Rolf,später fing er noch einen, ein wenig kleiner aber auch schön.

Bei Holger rappelte es auch und ich mußte glatt am Ufer rumklettern um die Schlange sicher zu landen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Heraus kam dieser Schleicher mit 76cm und über 2pfd.






Jogibär packte dann ein,denn mehr als 2 Aale wollte er eh nicht fangen.

Holger und ich fingen insgesamt 17 Aale in schönen Räuchergrößen.3 gingen wegen zu geringer Größe wieder zurück und einer flüchtete beim Fototermin am Wasser.

Holgers 5 für die Räuchertonne.






Und hier meine 8,die Holgers Aalen bald Gesellschaft leisten werden im Rauch.






Samstag,gleicher Kanal nur ca.500 m weiter,das völlige Gegenteil.In der Dämmerung fast keine Bisse und wenn wars meist ein Krebs.Fische gabs trotzdem, wenns auch nicht der Zielfisch war,dieser ca.50er Zander hatte Hunger auf meinen Tauwurm und wurde mal kurz zum Fototermin gebeten,hoffe der macht die nächsten 3 Jahre nicht wieder so ne Aktion und dann fang ich ihn als 70+ auf Gufi wieder
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Wegen "Beschäftigungsmangel" kamen die Gufis noch kurz zum Einsatz und wir konnten noch jeder einen 40+ Zander fangen,die selbstverständlich weiterschwimmen dürfen.

Tja ein schönes WE mit einer Aalnacht,wie ich sie lange nicht erlebt habe, Samstag halt ein bischen ruhiger,trotzdem schön,da wir wenigstens ein paar Fischen landen konnten.

Petri Heil allen

Martin und Holger


----------



## Adlerfan (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@dirk: war am knockster tief...........übrigens glückwunsch zu den tollen fischen!

so, ostfrieslandurlaub die dritte:

wann: gestern von 22:30 bis ca. 04.00 uhr
wo: gleiche stelle (knockster tief)
köder: halber tauwurm

wenig bisse und drei aale (ein 40er brataal, ein 51er und ein 74er - der ist damit mein pers. aalrekord!), ein ü50 klodeckel schwimmt wieder.

bilder sind gemacht und werden auch hiervon nach dem urlaub nachgereicht.


----------



## dirk-mann (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@adlerfan

erstmal danke sind aber nicht meine fänge ist nen post aus ostfriesland anglerboard von holger und martin die fangen aber immer so gut ich war gestern an der kesselschleuse in emden außer nem schnürsenkel nix

gruß dirk


----------



## Adlerfan (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

gehst du diese woche noch mal los?


----------



## H.Christians (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@Dirkman  na wer klaut da den Beiträge^^

Die Fische kenne ich doch auf den Fotos|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:

@Adlerfan  Petri zu deinen Fängen, ab morgen werden Martin und ich auch zum Extremangeln losziehen.


----------



## surfer93 (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

hab in den letzten drei tagen am nok 4 aale zwischen 45 udn 60 verhaftet...den größten fing n kupel von mir (66) in den letzten 3 tagen insegesamt 7aale und 1 untermaßiger zander...  zwei mal mit 4 mann los gewesen..


----------



## Adlerfan (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@H.Christians: danke und natürlich petri an alle hier, scheint ja zur zeit nicht schlecht zu laufen....

morgen werde ich mir auch noch mal `ne nacht am tief um die ohren schlagen:vik:................die letzte für diesen urlaub.


----------



## dirk-mann (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@holger

wollte nicht klauen nur zeigen wie gut es wohl in ostfriesland laufen kann hätte wohl vorher fragen sollen sorry 

gruß dirk


----------



## John Doe12 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Adlerfan schrieb:


> @H.Christians: danke und natürlich petri an alle hier, scheint ja zur zeit nicht schlecht zu laufen....
> 
> morgen werde ich mir auch noch mal `ne nacht am tief um die ohren schlagen:vik:................die letzte für diesen urlaub.



Mal so mal so,wirst du sicherlich festgestellt haben,bei deinen letzten Ansitzen,aber da wir das gleiche Gewässer befischen,sind die Ergebnisse schon ziemlich ähnlich,ziehen heut abend auch los,vielleicht sieht man sich ja

Gruß

Martin 

Wünsch noch nen schönen Resturlaub,meiner fängt gerade an


----------



## bennie (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

mein 93er is ja ziemlich untergegangen


----------



## H.Christians (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@bennie Klasse Aal, auf einen von der Sorte warte ich jetzt schon seid ein paar Jahren.:c:c:c


----------



## John Doe12 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Wo ist hier ein 93er? aaaahhhh da isser ja|supergri,dickes Petri natürlich,sehr schöner Fisch.#h
Schick mal einen hier vorbei,will meine Ruten mal wieder am Anschlag sehen

Gruß

Martin



bennie schrieb:


> Endlich, endlich mal wieder ein vernünftiger Aal. So langsam wird die Saison doch noch etwas.
> 
> Angelzeit 22:30 bis 1 Uhr
> 
> Endlich mal wieder ein Kapitaler (85+) im Netz. Ein 93er mit genau 3 Pfund (fettes Kerlchen).


----------



## AltBierAngler (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

is der dick man petri bennie


----------



## Adlerfan (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

jo, dickes petri zum 93er!!! wat `ne schlange - hoffe ich habe mal irgendwann den zwilling davon am haken......#h


----------



## Adlerfan (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



972631 schrieb:


> Mal so mal so,wirst du sicherlich festgestellt haben,bei deinen letzten Ansitzen,aber da wir das gleiche Gewässer befischen,sind die Ergebnisse schon ziemlich ähnlich,ziehen heut abend auch los,vielleicht sieht man sich ja
> 
> Gruß
> 
> ...







nachdem meine "bessere hälfte" die zeitplanung komplett durcheinander geworfen hat, war ich gezwungen gestern abend noch einmal ans tief zu fahren. heute werden die ruten entsprechend nicht zum einsatz kommen.

wann: gestern von 22:30 bis 02:00 uhr
wo: gleiche stelle 
köder: tauwurm

im vergleich zu den letzten nächten waren es deutlich weniger bisse.............wie immer natürlich natürlich gaaaanz vorsichtig. am ende hatte ich einen besseren brataal und einen 55er. zwei kleine "kinderklobrillen" schwimmen wieder - müssen noch richtige klodeckel werden....

also, viel spaß heute abend am wasser und während des gerade anfangenden urlaubes!!!

ostfrieslandurlaub ende.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

gestern abend gab es eine kleine Strippe(50cm) bei uns im Havelkanal auf Köfi...


----------



## angeleddy (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

hi bin neu im club :vik:

kommt jemand aus der nähe von rheine und kennt ein paar stellen zum aal angeln an der ems zwischen rheine und lingen ems
gruss eddy


----------



## bennie (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

danke für die petris, beneide aber auch eure massenfänge im norden 

3 aale kamen gerade ausm rauch... einfach nur göttlich...


----------



## Adlerfan (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

ha, konnte gerade meine "bessere hälfte" überzeugen, dass es sinn macht die restlichen würmer zu verangeln....:m

also werde ich in ca. zwei stunden wieder am kt unterwegs sein!!!


----------



## The_Pitbull (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hallo komme grad wieder vom Angeln Gewässer war die Jümme in Ostfriesland kann 3 Aale verbuchen von ca 45cm.Hatte noch 3 Hänger auf meiner zanderrute alles abgerissen #q.Alles in allem ein teurer Tag gewesen.Gruß Holger


----------



## pike1984 (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

War zum ersten mal gezwungen ohne Tauwürmer auf die Aale loszugehen. Hab eine Rute mit Köfi und eine mit Mistwurmbündel gefischt (kurzzeitig mal eine Nacktschnecke rangemacht, igitt). Kurz und knapp:
1 Rotauge und ein ca 45er Aal, der mir aber noch zu dünn war. Nur zwei Bisse in 4 Stunden. So wenig hatte ich glaub ich noch nie.


----------



## dirk-mann (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

moin

war gestenabend auch los aber außer zwei minis von knapp 30 welche hier in Ostfriesland mit 28 cm schon Mindestmaß haben#dund mehreren Krabben war nix 
angelzeit 21.30 bis 02.00
Köder 2x Tauwurm 2x Köderfisch 2x Granat
Gewässer Kanal in Emden

gruß Dirk


----------



## John Doe12 (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hallo

Holger und ich sind gestern mal wieder losgezogen um die Aale zu suchen,gefunden haben wir auch ein paar

Insgesamt waren es 8 von denen 3 allerdings nochmal drüber nachdenken können,warum sie so nen gr. Wurm fressen wollten
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Die anderen  waren ok in Größen von 55 - 61 cm, und einem Brataal.

Köder waren Tauwurm und Tebos,wobei ich 3 meiner 4 Aale auf Tebo fing und Holger alle auf Tauwurm,auf Köfi ging garnichts,naja sind halt rätselhafte Fische.

Schöner Abend mit wenig bissen aber einem ordentlichem Ergebnis,heute ist mal Sturmpause und morgen gehts wieder los den 80+ suchen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Holgers 2 ein 55er und ein Brataal






Und meine 3 von 55 bis 61 cm.






Petri Heil allen

Martin + Holger


----------



## schrauber78 (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

ich war heute nacht mal wieder am mlk und was soll ich sagen? es hat sich gelohnt. innerhalb einer halben stunde bissen die beiden breitköpfe auf tauwurm.
der größere ist 79cm und der kleinere 71cm. beide waren richtig schon dick. leider ist meine waage defekt, so dass ich die beiden nicht wiegen konnte.


----------



## jerkfreak (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Habe gestern Abend mal wieder etwas verdutzt geguckt, als mein einer Zanderschwimmer so gegen 23Uhr doch mal unter ging, dann aber absolut zanderuntypisch über den See zuckelte...! Aber da bei uns in letzter Zeit mehr als nur Beisflaute ist, war ich ja schonmal froh, das der Schwimmer überhaupt weg war...!

Nach dem Anhieb war es mir schon fast klar und so konnte ich kurz darauf einen 66cm langen und 600g schweren Breitkopf landen, der sich mein 7cm Köderfischchen geschnappt hatte...!

Bisl verdutzt war ich aber trotzdem, da in dem Gewässer nur ganz selten mal ein Aal gefangen wird...! Naja, wenn schon die Zander net gehn, fang ma halt weng die Aale...!

Petri allen andren zu den super Aalfängen, ihr seit zu beneiden!!!


----------



## Jacky Fan (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Ich war am Wochenende in Friesland unterwegs.
Soll ja nicht so gut laufen heisst es.
 Mein Ergebnis:
Am Freitag gab es drei Schleicher.
Topköder war der Köderfisch
Am Samstag dann meine Aalnacht:
6 gelandete Aale, zwei davon unter Mindestm.
schwimmen wieder
Einen festgesetzten und unlösbar durch Schnurbruch verloren
Einen durch Knotenfehler am Vorfach verloren 
Topköder war der Tauwurm
Alle mitgenommenen Aale waren von 40 bis 65.
Der 65 war sehr kompakt gebaut.
Als Beifang gabs noch Brassen und Barsche.
Kam nicht mal dazu meine geliebten Zigarettenpausen zu machen.
Petry an alle anderen Fänger.
Bilder hab ich im WHV und FRI Treat


----------



## kohlie0611 (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hallo!Ich wollte am Freitagabend eigentlich auf Hecht/Zander angeln an einem Privatteich und hab auch ein ca. 10-12 cm langes Rotauge an nem Stahlvorfach mit nem 6er Drilling angeboten.Aber als dann um ca halb 2 mein Knicklicht schlagartig unter Wasser verschwand, kam dann ein 80 cm langer Raubaal, 850 Gram schwer an die Oberfläche der glücklicherweiße erst im Kescher vom Haken gefallen ist.Ebenfalls hatt auf Mistwurmbündel noch ein 7 Pfund Schuppenkarpfen und ein „Schnürsenkel“ gebissen, der Kleine ist dann auch wieder ins Wasser zurück…..


http://img460.*ih.us/img460/5238/dsck0094xc8.th.jpg

Gruß Carsten|wavey:


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hallo Leute!!
Endlich habe auch ich mal wieder ein dickes Ende einer Aalnacht erlebt!!
Ich war heute mit 2 Kollegen an einem Sandafng in einem kleinen Bach!
Erst fingen wir 3 Barsche auf Köderfisch,
dann fing ich eine stattliche Forelle von gut 50 cm.
Dann kam das dicke Ende an meiner Rute, ein Sehr dicker Aal von 85cm.
Den Aal haben wir nicht gewogen und ihn dann nach dem Unüberindbaren Ablaufhinderniss in den Bach gestzt, damit er sich auf macht im Herbst um zu Laichen


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

ICh habe das Bild von der schönen Dame ganz vergessen#c


----------



## Natureus (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@ taker....

Ein sehr schöner Aal #6 und ich lobe mir deine Einstellung!!!!!

Eine feine Geste die Dame der Freiheit nicht zu berauben und sie ihrem Ziel ein Stückchen näher kommen zu lassen :m

Sollte mehr von deiner Sorte geben 

Grüße Natureus


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Danke danke für das Lob!!
Ich habe mir gedagt dass das Tier so schön Groß war soll schon ein hartes Leben lang gedauert haben also zurück mit ihr ins Kühle Nass!|rolleyes
Ich hoffe doch, dass es mehrere von meiner Sorte gibt:m


----------



## Adlerfan (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

hier die bilder von meinen ostfriesischen urlaubsaalen (vom ersten ansitz / 1 aal und vom letzten ansitz / 2 aale gibt es keine fotos):


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Bin gerade wieder rein. Zur Zeit läuft es hier an der Donau etwas Mau. Heute konnte ich "bloß" eine Aal verhaften, dafür war es aber ein Guter 85cm, 1255g (Ausgenommen!). Ich hatte noch einige Bisse, konnte aber leider keinen Verwerten.


----------



## buk (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hab es bis vor einer 3/4h in einem Nebengewässer des Rheins versucht. Anstatt Aal gabs nur Babywaller.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Das "Problem" mit den kleinen Babywallern haben wir hier auch. 
Naja, bleibt bloß zu hoffen das die irgendwann mal groß sind.


----------



## Steffen90 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

moin
am wochenende war ich auch wieder drausen. eigendlich auf karpfen und wels.... doch was sich an meiner wallerrute abspielte war echt nervig.... ständig machten sich kleine aale an meinem wallerköder zu schaffen. zwei haben ihn sich sogar reingewürgt. der eine hatte 400g der andere villeicht 150g#q
der kleinere hat sich dan haken, wie auch immer durch den kopf gearbeitet und war tot als ich ihn rausgeholt hab.#q
gebissen haben sie auf 5 und einmal 7 tauwürmer am 0/3er haken.....
die hatten hunger würd ich sagen.....


----------



## bennie (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

musste einfach den aal am haken lassen 
tot versteht sich


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> zwei haben ihn sich sogar reingewürgt. der eine hatte 400g der andere villeicht 150g#q
> der kleinere hat sich dan haken, wie auch immer durch den kopf gearbeitet und war tot als ich ihn rausgeholt hab.#q
> gebissen haben sie auf 5 und einmal 7 tauwürmer am 0/3er haken.....
> die hatten hunger würd ich sagen.....




Meinst Du wirklich 0/3, oder doch 3/0? 
Ich fische beim Aalangeln ausnahmslos mit 2/0er VMC Butthaken. Und auch bei denen haben kleine Aale kein Problem. 

Der kleine Aal, soweit bei euch erlaubt, ist aber ein ausgezeichneter Wallerköder.


----------



## Steffen90 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Meinst Du wirklich 0/3, oder doch 3/0?
> Ich fische beim Aalangeln ausnahmslos mit 2/0er VMC Butthaken. Und auch bei denen haben kleine Aale kein Problem.
> 
> Der kleine Aal, soweit bei euch erlaubt, ist aber ein ausgezeichneter Wallerköder.


3/0er haken natürlich....
ich hab auch immer mit butthaken gefischt... aber 1er...
ich wes das es ein top wallerköder ist... der erste war mir dafür aber zu schade! den zweiten hab ich kurz vor ende gefangen... also wars etwas schlecht... das nächste mal eben.... aber zurück zum eigendlichen thema!


----------



## xonnel (2. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Mal wieder ne Fangmeldung einwerfen 

Freitag auf Samstag, Samstag auf Sonntag und Mittwoch auf Donnerstag insgesamt 7 Aale zwischen 60 und 80cm erwischt. Beisst ganz gut im Fluss bei uns derzeit, die Jungs stehen sehr gut im Futter.


----------



## markuskassel (2. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

das bisher beste aaljahr meines anglerlebens geht weiter..... der 9te aal über 1kilo in diesem jahr.......gebissen um 22.15uhr


----------



## nava (2. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Will ich auch mal " Tagesaale " melden.
Letze Woche Sonntag 15 Uhr, kurz nach nem Gewitter, leider is der mir wieder im hohen nassen Gras abgehauen
Letzen Mittwoch 10, 10:20 und 12:20
bei praller Sonne ca 0,5 bis 1 Meter vom Ufer, Fließgewässer in Hannover.
Göße von 50 bis 70 +(der abgehauene)


----------



## Aalsucher29 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Moin.

War gestern abend von 20-00 Uhr mit meinem Dad (ist aus dem Sauerland zu besuch) an einem kleinen Fluß ca 3 Meter breit und max 2 Meter tief.

Köder war Tauwurm
Alle Ruten auf Grund sehr dicht an Bäumen die direkt am Ufer standen und guten Unterschlupf für die Aale geboten haben.

Ergebniss 3 Aale,39,41 und 43 cm der erste um 22,15 also als es noch hell war.
Alles keine Riesen aber sehr gut genährt und gesellen sich zu anderen bereits gefangenen und werden die Tage geräuchert.

Die Bisse waren äußerst vorsichtig und konnten nur durch zügiges Anschlagen verwandelt werden.
Gut 10 Bisse habe ich verpasst da die Ruten alle ein paar Meter auseinander standen.

Auf Köfi keinen einzigen Zupfer.
Auf Tauwurm mit Aalkiller auch nichts.

Die Mücken waren zu tausenden unterwegs aber DANK Autan (soll keine Werbung sein aber hilft wirklich) habe ich keinen einzigen Stich abbekommen.
Der Saft einer ausgepressten Zitrone soll übrigens noch länger halten und ist zudem um ein vieles günstiger.
Nur mal so am Rande weil die Biester aktuell eine echte Plage sind.

Und einige Fledermäuse sind hin und wieder in die Schnüre geflogen.

Der Mond war sehr hell und ich denke das es nicht gerade vorteilhaft für diesen Abend war aber alles in allem ein sehr schöner Angeltag.

Petri an alle und Respekt für die vielen großen Aale die schon gelandet wurden.

Gruß
Aalsucher 29


----------



## Kuschi777 (5. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Was ist los?
Laufen die Aale zurzeit nicht oder geht ihr einfach nicht?
Ich werds heut abend probieren.


gruß
Flo


----------



## Tommi-Engel (5. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Bei mir läuft das richtig schlecht mit den Aalen,dieses Jahr.
Aber ein paar habe ich dann doch:
70 cm





59 cm





59 cm und 69 cm





Den kompletten Fangbericht von meinem Urlaub findet Ihr hier


----------



## pike1984 (5. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Ja, also ich geh heut in meinem Hausgewässer zum ersten Mal seit Wochen wieder auf Aal. Dazwischen war ich mal als Betreuer beim Jugendzeltlager an der Donau dabei. Da hatten wir schon ein paar Aale. Ich einen schönen 66er. Bin gespannt ob heut was geht...


----------



## angler23 (6. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Ich hab mal ne Frage an alle die in ostfriesland unterwegs sind: Könnt ihr mir einen Campingplatz in Ostfriesland an einem Gewässer empfehlen wo ich auch mal ne Nacht auf Aal angeln kann? Gut wäre auch wenn dieser nicht weit von der Nordsee entfernt liegt. Ich kenn mich dort leider überhauptnicht aus#c und würde dort gerne Urlaub machen. Wäre nett wenn jemand mir einen Rat gibt!|rolleyes


----------



## Adlerfan (6. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@ 3:

ich komme zwar nicht aus ostfriesland, habe aber gerade einen schönen und angeltechnisch gesehen sehr erfolgreichen urlaub hinter mir.

kann dir den campingplatz an der knock empfehlen, dort hast du das knockster tief vor der nase und die nordsee nur ein paar hundert meter entfernt.

http://www.campingplatz-knock.de

konnte ein paar gute aale dort verhaften: 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=95299&page=72

viel spaß und petri!!!


----------



## angler23 (6. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

|supergri
Vielen dank das hört sich ja schon mal super an was ist denn das knockster tief ist das ein kanal?
Und könntest du mir eine addresse oder telefonnummer von dem campingplatz geben? Das wäre echt nett!

Und ist da ein Badestrand oder Watt? Kann man da einfach so angeln oder brauch ich nen schein und wenn woher bekomm ich den?


----------



## Adlerfan (6. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@3:

der link ist doch drin..........aber hier die daten:

Camping Platz-Knock
Am Mahlbusen 1
26723 Emden

Inhaber: Matthias Behrends

Tel: 04927 - 567
Fax:         - 1379
email: info@campingplatz-knock.de

jep, das knockster tief ist ein kanal.


----------



## Adlerfan (6. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@3:

für das knockster tief brauchste neben dem fischereischein `ne bvo-karte (www.bvo-emden.de   da findest du auch die ausgabestellen). für die see brauchst du meiner kenntnis nach nichts.....

badestrand ist ebenfalls nicht weit weg (anleger knock)


----------



## angler23 (6. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

|supergriVielen Dank ,ich glaub ich hab mein Urlaubsziel gefunden!


----------



## Adlerfan (6. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@3:

wann solls denn losgehen?

wenn du im forum nach knock, emden, ostfriesland usw. suchst, wirst du noch einige nützliche infos finden....

wünsche dir `nen schönen urlaub und berichte mal wie es war!!!


----------



## H.Christians (6. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hi, falls du Infos ohne ende über das Angeln in Ostfriesland suchst dann kannste auch mal hier gucken:

www.ostfriesland-angler-board.de


Hoffe der Link wird nicht wieder gelöscht^^

Gruß aus Ostfriesland

H.Christians


----------



## Adlerfan (6. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@h.christians:

jo, guter link - der hatte mir auch sehr geholfen!!!

im herbst bin ich wieder da, die zander ärgern


----------



## angler23 (7. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Freitag fahr ich los vielen Dank für die ganzen Tipps!:vik: Ich denk ma ich werds einfach mal ausprobieren kann man da mit tauwurm angeln oder ist das Salzwasser im Knock? Kannst du mir da am Campingplatz ne Stelle empfehlen wo du gut gefangen hast oder ist das egal wo man dort angelt? Kommt man da überhaupt überall ans Ufer oder ist das zugewachsen? Naja wäre echt nett wenn du ne gute Stelle wüsstest! Ich freue mich schon total auf den Urlaub und werde auf jeden Fall berichtien wenn ich zurück bin!|supergri

Wo angelt man denn in so einem Kanal am Rand oder in der Mitte?


----------



## Adlerfan (7. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@3:

plätze findest du da genug, würde dir aber nicht empfehlen direkt am campingplatz zu angeln. dürfte ziemlich überfischt sein. ein paar hundert meter (könnte auch ein 1km sein) kanal aufwärts kommst du an eine brücke, stell dir einfach vor du wärst ein aal und schaue dir beide seiten genau an - dann wirst du finden was du suchst (gute plätze gibt es dort wirklich viele: einläufe, schilf usw.). ich habe meine aale in ufernähe gefangen (war aber auch sehr warm), weniger als 10 meter draußen. hatte zwei ruten auf grund und zwei mit pose/knicklicht, pose macht aber erst richtig sinn wenn die strömung aufhört (hat mit dem schöpfwerk zu tun, welches das wasser bei ebbe in den dollart pumpt. dies war jedenfalls die erklärung eines einheimischen anglers).

der kanal ist kein salzwasser.

besorg dir nen anständigen vorrat an tauwürmern und nimm dir vielleicht vorsichtshalber ein paar bienenmaden und/oder tebo`s mit (bei mir gings nur mit tauwürmern, aber man weiß ja nie..).

also dann, viel spaß und petri!!!


----------



## angler23 (7. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@Adlerfan

Vielen Dank jetzt bin ich ja gut für den Trip gewappnet|supergri hast du ne ahnung ob man den Erlaubnisschein auch beim Campingplatz kriegt und ob da irgendeiner ist der da nen Räucherofen hat? Du sagst am Campingplatz ist der Kanal überfischt? Angeln dort denn viele?

Hast du da auch auf Zander geangelt?
Sind da Wollhandkrabben?


----------



## Adlerfan (7. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@3:

also wenn du nach deinem urlaub keinen bericht und keine bilder reinstellst, gibts ärger.....|supergri!!!

obs bvo karten am campingplatz gibt, weiß ich nicht. ruf doch einfach mal an.
wenn nicht, ab nach emden (unter www.bvo-emden.de gibts die ausgabestellen), da kannste im angelladen auch gleich tauwürmer etc. kaufen, denke nämlich das der platzwart nicht begeistert sein wird wenn du mit `nem spaten bewaffnet den campingplatz unsicher machst....#h.

räucherofen? keine ahnung, ruf an...

krabben? gibt es, war aber net so wild...

zander? gibt es, habe auch drauf geangelt. allerdings nur drei gefangen und die müssen auch noch ein wenig wachsen. war ja auch nicht unbedingt klassisches "räuberwetter"....

warum es am campingplatz überfischt ist? naja, ich denke das dort sehr viele mal `nen wurm baden, inklusive jugendgruppen usw.
dazu kommen die leute die dort vielleicht baden gehen, ihre boote und surfboards in wasser lassen und nicht zu vergessen jede menge leute die mal vorbei schauen und fragen was man denn hier fangen kann und jede menge "gute tipps" auf lager haben.
also ich würde es dort bleiben lassen....


----------



## Waagemann (8. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Konnte gestern Abend auch einen von 54cm auf ein fingerlanges Fischchen fangen!

http://img502.*ih.us/img502/4064/pict2035ow9.jpg

mfg waagemann


----------



## angelarne (9. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Moin.
Kann vom 07.08. auch einen Aal von 57 cm vermelden, welcher für seine Größe wirklich gut genährt war.

Ich hab an diesem Abend von 20:00 - 1:00 Uhr geangelt und bestimmt noch fünf nicht gerade zögerliche Bisse verhauen.

Köder war ein ganzer Tauwurm.
Auf meiner Köfirute ging gar nichts.
Bisszeit 21:25 Uhr.


----------



## Franz_16 (9. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

HI Leute,
denkt bitte auch daran eure Fänge hier zu melden:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=96233
Danke


----------



## xxcruiserxx (9. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

moin

ich hab gestern abend ca. um 22:30 uhr, einen Aal um 50 cm beim köfiangeln auf hecht gefangen, der köfi war ein handlanges rotauge.
wir haben auch noch zwei aale im drill verloren, weil sie nur recht knapp gehakt waren.


----------



## maki1980 (10. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Moin,

war gestern Abend an der Elbe.
Von 20 bis 23:00 Uhr ging nichts, ganz plötzlich ein Mega Glockengebimmel an meiner Angel.
Die Angel rauf aufs Geländer und hätte sich die Rolle nicht im Geländer verfangen wär die Rute auf immer und ewig wech....
Als ich bei meiner Rute angekommen war, war leider o. zum Glück schon die Schnur
gerissen. Sowas habe ich noch nie in der Elbe erlebt.. Werde Morgen einen zweiten Ansitz mit stärkeren Geschirr planen.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## xxcruiserxx (10. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



maki1980 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> war gestern Abend an der Elbe.
> Von 20 bis 23:00 Uhr ging nichts, ganz plötzlich ein Mega Glockengebimmel an meiner Angel.
> ...



bestimmt en wels...?!|rolleyes


----------



## schrauber78 (10. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



maki1980 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> war gestern Abend an der Elbe.
> Von 20 bis 23:00 Uhr ging nichts, ganz plötzlich ein Mega Glockengebimmel an meiner Angel.
> ...


 
denk mal über die nutzung einer freilaufrolle nach. im mom herrscht in der elbe eine welsflut, gegen die leider niemand was tut. die biester werden einfach zurück gesetzt und dann können sie weiterhin die niesche, welche sonst vom aal bestzt wird einnehmen und den aalbestand noch mehr schädigen...


----------



## maki1980 (10. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Wels in der Elbe?
Nun ja, Köder waren drei Tauis mit der Nadel aufgezogen.
Hatte auch noch nie den Fall das meine 35er Schnur gerissen ist.


----------



## Krafti85 (10. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

kann mich über die Aal fänge bis jetzt nicht beschweren habe in den letzten 3 Tagen 12 Aale im Rhein Herne Kanal mit Made gefangen. Davon waren nur 3 wegen ihrer größe nicht zugebrauchen.


----------



## Stefan6 (10. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> denk mal über die nutzung einer freilaufrolle nach. im mom herrscht in der elbe eine welsflut, gegen die leider niemand was tut. die biester werden einfach zurück gesetzt und dann können sie weiterhin die niesche, welche sonst vom aal bestzt wird einnehmen und den aalbestand noch mehr schädigen...


Also ich hab dies Jahr noch keinen Wels gefangen in der Elbe.Freilaufrolle bei einer Strömung von 0,5-1,0m pro sekunde im Hauptstrom kannste knicken,selber mal ausprobiert.
Fragt sich nur wo in der Elbe die Welse sich so vermehrt haben.


----------



## Stefan6 (10. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



maki1980 schrieb:


> Wels in der Elbe?
> Nun ja, Köder waren drei Tauis mit der Nadel aufgezogen.
> Hatte auch noch nie den Fall das meine 35er Schnur gerissen ist.


tippe eher auf nen Zander der auf die in der Strömung wedelnen Tauis gegangen ist,hab dies Jahr paar Zander gefangen auf Tauwurm.Aber auch Aale knallen manchmal richtig rein und ziehen die Rute fast mit.


----------



## schrauber78 (10. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@stefan6 guck mal in den "rund um magdeburg" thread (plz 3+4) da kannst du mal sehen, was dieses jahr schon an welsen in dewr elbe gefangen wurde, bzw. gefangen wird. wenn man nun bedenkt, dass es mehr angler gibt, als AB´ler dann könnt ihr euch vorstellen, wie viele welse wirklich gefangen werden.
diese welsflut kommt durch den intensiven beatz von vor etwa 10 bis 15 jahren. damal wurden die biester eingesetzt und wurden nie gezielt beangelt, so dass sie ungehindert heranwachsen und sich vermehren konnten. und nun, wo der futterfisch immer geringer wird, gehen sie immer häufiger an unsere köder. mein bekannter arbeitet bei einer teichwirtschaft, die ca. 20km elbstrecke gepachtet hat. er hat mir mal erzählt, was wirklich geht. anstatt aal gehen seit 3-4 jahren immer häufiger welse ins netz.
ich fische in der hauptströmung mit einer freilaufrolle und hab keine probleme. man muss halt nur die bremse gut einstellen. und bei mir fließt die elbe noch a weng schneller


----------



## Stefan6 (10. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> @stefan6 guck mal in den "rund um magdeburg" thread (plz 3+4) da kannst du mal sehen, was dieses jahr schon an welsen in dewr elbe gefangen wurde, bzw. gefangen wird. wenn man nun bedenkt, dass es mehr angler gibt, als AB´ler dann könnt ihr euch vorstellen, wie viele welse wirklich gefangen werden.
> diese welsflut kommt durch den intensiven beatz von vor etwa 10 bis 15 jahren. damal wurden die biester eingesetzt und wurden nie gezielt beangelt, so dass sie ungehindert heranwachsen und sich vermehren konnten. und nun, wo der futterfisch immer geringer wird, gehen sie immer häufiger an unsere köder. mein bekannter arbeitet bei einer teichwirtschaft, die ca. 20km elbstrecke gepachtet hat. er hat mir mal erzählt, was wirklich geht. anstatt aal gehen seit 3-4 jahren immer häufiger welse ins netz.
> ich fische in der hauptströmung mit einer freilaufrolle und hab keine probleme. man muss halt nur die bremse gut einstellen. und bei mir fließt die elbe noch a weng schneller


Elbe bei Magdeburg ist ja ein ganz anderer Teil als die Tidenelbe hier.:m
Und selbst wenn man den Freilauf gut einstellt nützt das auch nix,da wir hier mit Bleien ab 180gr. angeln auf Aal und selbst die wandern.Also ziehts einem ewig Schnur von der Rolle,alles schon probiert.Da kann man einstellen was man will,entweder zufest oder zulose.
Gut das wir hier kein Welsproblem haben.


----------



## Borstenwurm (11. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Moin Moin!!!
War gestern Abend zum Nachtangeln !!!

Ort: Vindved > Grenzfluß zwischen D und DK

Zeit: 20.00 - 0.30

Anzahl: 2 Aale von 45cm und 55 cm, beide Breitköpfe

Beißzeit: 21.30 - 23.00 + 0.00 - 0.30Uhr

Beißverhalten: Aale beide im Unterkiefer gehakt > sehr aggressive Bisse

Köder: Dendrobündel mit Aalkiller + Beißfix

Hier ein paar Bilder


----------



## Borstenwurm (11. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Gab es heute Nacht noch andere Aalfänge? ;+

Gruß Borstenwurm:z:z:z


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (11. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Borstenwurm schrieb:


> Gab es heute Nacht noch andere Aalfänge? ;+
> 
> Gruß Borstenwurm:z:z:z


 
Ja, aber nur einen mit 70cm :q (und einen Döbel mit 50cm)


----------



## Borstenwurm (11. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Habe die beiden Aale von letzter Nacht eben gebraten und anschließend im Fressrausch vertilgt.|supergri

Werde mich heute Nacht dort wieder auf Aal ansetzen !!!|rolleyes

So guten Brataal hab ich schon lange nicht mehr gegessen!|bla:

> Gewürze: Salz, Kräuter der Provence, Rosmarin gemahlen#6

Gruß Borstenwurm:z:z:z


----------



## schrauber78 (11. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

ich hab zwar letzte nacht angesessen, aber bis auf einen verfressenen monsterkauli von ca. 20cm bin ich schneider geblieben.


----------



## Borstenwurm (12. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Moin Moin!!!

War wieder an der Vindved Nachtangeln!

Ort: Vindved, Grenzfluß zu Dänemark

Anzahl: 5 Aale > 4 maßig, 1 untermaßig
           1 Aalquappe

Köder: Tauwurm, Kompostwürmer, Dendros

Angelzeit: 20.00 - 03.00 Uhr

Das war eine schlechte Aalnacht ! Für 3 Angler mit zusammen 8 Ruten kann man nur auf wärmeres Wetter hoffen.

Hier ein paar Fotos


----------



## Beifänger (12. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@Borstenwurm

Es ist grad eine recht schwierige Zeit für Aal in den DK Auen. Dennoch Glückwunsch zu Euren Fängen!

In der Lecker Au geht gar nix mehr mit Aal, oder? Mir kommt es leider so vor, als wenn die Au von Jahr zu Jahr flacher wird?! |kopfkrat


TL


----------



## florianparske (13. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hab von Sa auf So 3 Aale erwischt.
58, 48, 45cm...

Am Morgen hatte ich noch ne riesige Schleie auf einzelne Made an der Winkel-Picker. Leider war die Bremse vom Aal-Angeln noch recht hart eingestellt, und so ist mir leider das Vorfach kurz vorm Landen abgerissen! #q

Das wär der krönende Abschluss gewesen!

Gruß
Florian


----------



## Borstenwurm (13. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Beifänger schrieb:


> @Borstenwurm
> 
> Es ist grad eine recht schwierige Zeit für Aal in den DK Auen. Dennoch Glückwunsch zu Euren Fängen!
> 
> ...


 
Die Lecker Au sowie die Soholmer Au kannst du in dieser Zeit fürs Aalangeln vergessen, wegen der Wollhankrabben, auch Auftriebsperlen bringen bei den Biestern leider nichts.#q

Die Vindved hat Verbindung mit der Vidau und die 600m, die man auf deutscher Seite mit Fischereischein beangeln darf, sind für Aal aber nicht schlecht.

Die Lecker Au versandet immer mehr, das ist das Problem. Aalangeln ist wegen der Wollhandkrabben nur im April - Mai möglich. 

Inder Vindved sowie in der Vidau gibt es glücklicherweise noch keine Wollhandkrabben. Wenn die Bimmel mal läutet, kannst du dir sicher sein, das war ein Fisch!

Gruß Borstenwurm:z:z:z


----------



## bassking (13. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Petri den Erfolgreichen !

Leider läuft es zur Zeit am Vereinssee sehr, sehr schlecht...egal, wie tief man angelt-fast immer Schneiderei !

Hat Jemand ähnliche Probleme am Stillgewässer?

Im Fluß läuft es dagegen ganz gut...woran kann das nur liegen?


Bassking.


----------



## honeybee (17. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Vergangene Nacht gabs neben 2 kleinen Zander diesen 64iger Aal auf Köfi

http://img249.*ih.us/img249/7049/img3892he6.jpg


----------



## Stefan6 (17. August 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Petri Jana #6#h


----------



## Raubfisch Angler (3. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hi,

war heute Nacht am Rhein und konnte einen Aal mit 75 cm und 1 kg aus den Fluten ziehen.:l:l:l

Köder war ein Tauwurm.


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (3. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Mein vater konnte am letzten Samstag einen Aaal 60cm auf Winkelpicker vorweisen Köder waren 3 Maden am 16Haken!

mfg MArvin


----------



## Rocky Coast (3. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hallo Raubfisch Angler,
das muß ja ein mordrundes Viech gewesen sein.
Meine bisherigen Aale um 75 cm. hatten alle so zwischen 450 und 680 gr. drauf. Hast Du beim Ausnehmen mehrere Fische, Krebse oder dergleichen im Magen entdeckt ?


----------



## Raubfisch Angler (3. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hi Rocky Coast,

also der Mageninhalt war nicht mehr zu erkennen.
Ich dachte beim Drill auch daß es vieleicht ein kleinerer Wels sei, aber als ich im Licht meiner Kopflampe einen Unterarm dicken Aal sah dachte ich auch ich spinne.|bigeyesHab doch gernichts gesoffen.|kopfkrat

So einen kräftigen Aal hatte ich auch noch nie, sogar mein Größter von 87 cm war bedeutend dünner und bei weitem nicht so schwer.


----------



## ajaekel (3. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hi,

wir haben endlich unser Männerbein in Sachen Aal gefangen 
1,02m und 2,5 kg schwer. Gefangen am Mittwoch um halb 2 Mittags auf Köfi. Mal schaun ob ich die ganze Geschichte nochmal schreibe - hatte sie gerade fertig, da war die Verbindung weg 

Gruß,
Achim


----------



## angelarne (3. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Alter Schwede!!! Respekt!!
So eine Aaldame fängt nicht jeder in seinem Leben.
Bestätigt auch wieder die Theorie, dass große Aale gerne tagsüber fressen!

Petri! :m


----------



## The Driver (3. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

was ein schlauch! BOAR!!!


----------



## fish4fun (3. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Sauber!!! Das ist wirklich ein Hammeraal! 

Dickes Petri Heil.

Gruß


----------



## leopard_afrika (3. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Also ich würde mal was machen gegen die dünnen Unterarme!:m:m:m Aber ein dickes Petri zu dem schönen Aal!!!#6#6#6 Ich dachte, solche Fische gäbe es schon gar nicht mehr.


----------



## bennie (3. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Och, dieses und letztes Jahr kamen einige dieses Kalibers raus 
Petri Heil!


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@ajaekel:..Sehr schöner Aal ich habe selten überhaubt solch ein schönes Exemplar gesehen ohne Scheiß schöner Raubaal...aus dem Fisch sind Träume gemacht 
Gruß Petri Heil 22


----------



## Stefan6 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Petri zu dem fetten Aal#6
Hier einer vom Samstag 73cm,880gr.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=67142&d=1188665754


----------



## Alex.k (3. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

1. Größe: 63cm 
2. Größe: 60cm 
3. Größe: 70cm


----------



## Käptn Nemo (3. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Petri!!!#6
auf sonen schlau:k hab ich dieses jahr schon mehr als 200h am wasser hingearbeitet|uhoh::q#d  das ergebnis sind ein zerfetzter köfi vielschlafentzug und 38 aale bis 55cm pb60cm 400gr|uhoh:
wenns so weiter geht muss ich mich wohl doch an nen stillwasser verpisseln|kopfkrat... aba am fluss machts einfach mehr spass:g


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@Alex.k-....Petri Heil zu den guten Aalen !!! es gibt also auch Aale in Thüringen *g* (bin erst kürzlich in die Ecke gezogen)


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

ich war auch los!
65cm!
auf den klassischen tauwurm im bächchen:vik:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Phil,
haste den beim Jugendcamp gefangen?


----------



## Adlerfan (4. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

petri an alle fänger zu den schönen aalen!!!

@ ajaekel:

heiliges kanonenrohr!!! was `ne würgeschlange!!! da musste das vorfach einiges aushalten und du hattest bestimmt richtig zu tun ihn "zu erlösen".......


----------



## xfishbonex (4. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

|sagnixalter schwede das sind keine aale das sind doch schlangen außen tierpark die ihr geklaut habt |supergriso ne aale habe ich ja noch nie gesehen 1,02 m #d man o man petri für eure schlangen lg andre


----------



## Fehlbiss (4. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Petri zum dicken aal will morgen auch mal nen ansitz auf blankaal machen gruß @all


----------



## fritte (4. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Ich warte immer noch auf den bericht mit dem Mörderaal, vorallem welche Rute usw. würde mich interessieren. Wie hast du den überhaupt gebendigt bekommen


----------



## ajaekel (5. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hi,
da hier jetzt nochmal ne Nachfrage kam, schreib ich nochmal nen kleinen Bericht zu dem von uns gefangenen 1,02m-Aal.

Also vor ca. 3 Wochen haben wir das erste mal einen richtigen Ansitz über 2 Nächte an dem Teich gemacht. Wir waren extra früh da um alles in Ruhe aufbauen zu können und hatten die Ruten (2x Tauwurm, 2x Köfi) so gegen 3 Uhr nachmittags drin.
Unsere Aalruten sind allesamt Balzer Diabolo 3 Tele-Ruten. Die Köfi-Ruten in 3,30m, die Posenruten in 3,60m. Alle haben ein Wurfgewicht von 40-70gr.

An allen 4 Ruten hängt eine Balzer Metallica Freilaufrolle mit ner 30er Stroft. Wir angeln generell auf Grund mit Tiroler Hölz, was an nem Antitangle-Boom auf der Hauptschnur hängt. Darunter Sänger-Wirbel mit ner guten Tragkraft und immer Gamakatsu-Aal-Haken in Größe 2. Diese Haken sind auch an unseren Posenruten. Wir haben erst in diesem Jahr damit angefangen größere Haken zu verwenden. Die Jahre vorher hatten wir fast immer 8er oder sogar 10er Aalhaken dran. Wir hatten dadurch sehr viel mehr Bisse in der Nacht - aber eben auch immer viele kleine Aale. Seitdem wir auf die 2er Haken umgestellt haben, fangen wir weniger - aber dafür ausschließlich noch maßige und gute Räucheraale.

Die Grundruten liegen immer in unserem Rodpod - seit kurzem nennen wir 4 Delkims Funker Pro unser eigen.

Übrigens verwenden wir immer nur halbe Köfis, von denen wir uns einen ziemlich großen Vorrat eingefroren haben. Diese transportieren wir dann immer in einer Kühltasche mit 2 großen Kühlschrank-Akkus ans Wasser. So bleiben die Köfis locker 2-3 Tage richtig kalt und frisch. Die Köfis haben alle eine Länge von 10-15 cm.

Also wir hatten also so gegen 3 Uhr bereits unsere Ruten drin und rechneten eigentlich nicht mit einem Biß vor 20 Uhr. Um halb 5 nachmittags ging dann allerdings auf einem der Delkim los (ich sag nur - Dauerpiepton!) und im gleichen Moment wurde die Schnur geradezu von der Rolle gerissen. Mein Bruder und ich schnellten aus unseren Stühlen hoch und schauten uns an. Das war mal ein Biß. Wir waren uns ein wenig unschlüssig, ob wir direkt anschlagen sollten oder die erste Flucht abwarten sollten. Da der Fisch am anderen Ende allerdings noch immer Schnur wie verrückt nahm, packte ich mir die Rute und schlug an. Sofort spürte ich einen heftigen Widerstand und die Rute bog sich ganz schön durch. Fischkontakt! Ich drillte den Fisch ziemlich hart - das heißt soweit ich das sagen konnte. Ich spürte richtig dolle Schläge in der Rute, die mich richtig durchrüttelten und sagte meinem Bruder, dass da was richtig großes am anderen Ende sein müsste. Am Anfang des Drills war ich nicht in der Lage großartig Schnur einzuholen - der Fisch zog wirklich gewaltig. Ich pumpte weiter und gewann Meter für Meter. So ca. 10m vorm Ufer gab der Fisch dann allerdings noch einmal richtig Gas und ich musste die Bremse lösen, als mein Bruder sagte: "Oh oh...pass auf die Rute auf!" - Die war nämlich bis ins Handgelenk gebogen. Also Bremse auf und im gleichen Augenblick nahm der Fisch etwas Schnur und dann war Ruhe. Bremse zu und gezogen wie verrückt - nichts zu machen - der Fisch hatte sich festgesetzt. Dummerweise hatten wir an diesem Tag an genau dieser Rute kein Stahlvorfach (ja - gar nicht gut - ich weiß!) und nach ca. 20 Sekunden war der Widerstand weg und ich zog nur noch ein durchgenagtes Vorfach nach oben. Fisch weg!

Für meinen Bruder und mich war der Abend gelaufen und wir grübelten die ganze Zeit, was das wohl für ein Fisch war - wir hatten ihn kein einziges Mal gesehen. Wir kamen zu dem Schluß, dass es vom Beißverhalten eigentlich ein Aal gewesen sein muss.

Wir fingen an diesen beiden Tagen auch sonst nichts mehr. Dann lagen erstmal 10 Tage Schweden vor uns - wir sprachen allerdings während des Urlaubs schon davon direkt nach Schweden einen weiteren Ansitz an genau der gleichen Stelle zu machen.

Als wir aus Schweden wieder da waren, sind wir also sofort wieder los. Wir waren diesmal so gegen 19.00 Uhr am Wasser und bauten alles gemütlich auf. Diesmal alle Köfi-Ruten mit 7x7 Stahlvorfach und einem 2er Ryderhaken. Diese Variante gefiel uns richtig gut, da man den kleineren, kurzen Haken sehr gut dazu benutzen kann um die etwas weicheren aufgetauten Köfis am Haken zu halten. Der andere größere Haken steht dann komplett frei. So gehen die weichen Köfis nicht schon beim Auswerfen kaputt und halten echt länger am Haken.

Die ganze Nacht ging nichts - bis auf ein Hecht, der sich den halben Köfi beim einholen schnappte. Morgens wachten wir richtig erholt auf - da die Bißanzeiger keinen einzigen Pieps von sich gegeben hatten. An der einen Posenrute hatte sich noch eine gute Schleie eingefunden. Nach dem Frühstück alle Ruten neu beködert und ein wenig gelesen. Irgendwann so gegen 13 Uhr schnappte ich mir dann die Matchrute und wollte ein paar Barsche, die direkt am Ufer standen mit Made angeln. Mein Bruder legte sich auf seinen Stuhl direkt am Rod Pod und döste ein wenig vor sich hin.

Ich war so ca. 300m von unserer Stelle entfernt und gerade mit einem kleinen Barsch beschäftigt, als ich ein lautes Piepen im Dauerton hörte und im gleichen Moment schon meinen Bruder rufen hörte: "Fiiiiiiiiischkontakt!!!!". Ich rannte sofort los - hatte meine Matchrute noch in der Hand und mein Bruder rief immer wieder meinen Namen. Als ich aus den Gebüschen vor der Angelstelle hervortrat sah ich meinen Bruder mit der einen Grundrute - die bis ins Handgelenk krumm war. Immer wieder fuhren heftige Schläge durch die Rute - das konnte man sogar sehen!

Mein Bruder drillte richtig hart, gab dem Fisch keinen Spielraum und verlangte dem Gerät wirklich alles ab. Immer wieder sagte er "Oh mein Gott - was ist das für ein Fisch" und "Irgendwas reißt hier gleich - den verlieren wir". Zwischendurch gelang es ihm nicht einmal überhaupt ein wenig Schnur einzuholen. Der Fisch ließ sich auch nicht so richtig vom Grund holen aber mein Bruder gab echt alles. Ich wußte bisher nicht, was wir unserem Gerät alles zutrauen konnten und er nahm echt keine Rücksicht. Mein Blick fiel immer wieder ängstlich auf die Rute, die fast schon einen Knoten machte. Uns war beiden klar, dass das wieder der Fisch vom letzten Mal sein musste - der Drill war fast identisch - nur noch erbarmungsloser. Etwa 10m vorm Ufer machte der Fisch nochmal richtig Druck und versuchte alles - mein Bruder dachte aber gar nicht daran die Bremse zu lösen. Bisher hatten wir allerdings immer noch nichts von dem Fisch gesehen. Dann auf einmal ging es etwas ruhiger und mein Bruder konnte mehr Schnur einholen. Wir hatten beide Polbrillen auf und das was da aus der Tiefe schräg hoch kam verschlug uns echt den Atem. Wir sahen nur einen richtig dicken Kopf und etwas weißes (den Bauch) das gar nicht mehr aufzuhören schien. Im ersten Augenblick sagte ich "Das ist ein Wels" - in dem Augenblick als ich es ausgesprochen hatte war mir allerdings klar, dass das kein Wels, sondern unser lang ersehntes "Männerbein" in Sachen Aal war. Gott war der groß und gut, dass wir Stahlvorfach verwendeten. Ab dem Zeitpunkt herrschte absolute Stille - wir sagten beide überhaupt nichts mehr sondern konzentrierten uns darauf, den Fisch aus dem Wasser zu bekommen. Ich hielt den Kescher schon bereit und versuchte den Fisch, der von meinem Bruder schön geführt wurde mit dem Kopf voran in den Kescher zu bekommen - keine Chance! Er rutschte immer wieder mit dem Hinterteil über den Kescherrand und wurde dadurch richtig böse. Nach 3-4 Versuchen ging ich jedoch um meinen Bruder herum und versuchte den Fisch von hinten zu keschern. Das gelang auch so viel besser gleich beim ersten Mal. Der Fisch war kaum im Kescher - da ging auch schon unser Jubelschrei übers Wasser 

Ich trug den Kescher nach oben und wir schauten uns den Fisch erstmal an - sowas großes hatten wir bislang weder gefangen noch gesehen. Ein absoluter Hammerfisch. Wir tauften ihn auf den Namen Aalbert 

Gruß, Achim


----------



## H.Christians (5. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Toller Bericht, ein Riesen THX dafür. Von solch einem Aal träumt wohl jeder. Habe selber mal einen von 4,5 Pfd. gefangen, was die Burschen für eine Kraft haben ist unglaublich.

Man traut seinem Gerät generell zu wenig zu, eine gute Rute ist heutzutage nahezu unzerstörbar, ich habe zumindest noch nie eine durchgebrochen.

Weiterhin viel Petri Heil.


----------



## Rocky Coast (5. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hallo ajaekel,
Glückwunsch zu dieser Wahnsinnsschlange !
Toller Bericht, das Lesen hat richtig Spaß gemacht !
Mir ist es in knapp 20 Jahren an den hiesigen Gewässern noch nicht gelungen, einen Ü 1 Kilo - Aal zu fangen, und Ihr Jungspunde holt da mal locker so ein Mordsvieh heraus. Absolute Klasse !


----------



## Schuschek (5. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Krass, was für ein Aal!!! Fettes petri und sehr schön geschrieben!


----------



## Alex.k (8. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Ich fahre heute auf Aal, Bericht kommt bei Fang.


----------



## nordman (21. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

hier ist ja gar nix mehr los, angelt denn niemand mehr auf aal? leute, jetzt ist doch mit die beste zeit des jahres!

ich war gestern abend mal kurz los, 9 stueck, aber nix grosses. in dem see gibts aber sowieso nur spitzkøpfe, selten mal grosse.


----------



## Norge Fan (21. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



nordman schrieb:


> hier ist ja gar nix mehr los, angelt denn niemand mehr auf aal? leute, jetzt ist doch mit die beste zeit des jahres!
> 
> ich war gestern abend mal kurz los, 9 stueck, aber nix grosses. in dem see gibts aber sowieso nur spitzkøpfe, selten mal grosse.


 
Mal kurz los und 9 Aale fangen,in Norwegen müsste man wohnen.Wobei man anmerken muß das Du wahrscheinlich weit und breit der einzige bist der auf die Schleicher angelt.Aber Du hast Recht,jetzt ist auch meiner Meinung nach die beste Zeit für die ganz Dicken.Werde demnächst auch noch mal los und dann berichten.Gruß#hRené


----------



## Leftie (21. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

..morgen mache wir Grundangelnacht am Rhein, mal schauen was wir am Sonntag berichten können. Wahrscheinlich kein Aaal nur dick und rund gegrillt, satt gefressen und eingepennt und alles durch die Lappen gehen lassen. *****lachwesch*****

Greetzzzzz der Leftie |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (21. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> Phil,
> haste den beim Jugendcamp gefangen?


 
moin Steff,

ne im Aushäuser!


----------



## boot (21. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



ajaekel schrieb:


> Hi,
> da hier jetzt nochmal ne Nachfrage kam, schreib ich nochmal nen kleinen Bericht zu dem von uns gefangenen 1,02m-Aal.
> 
> Also vor ca. 3 Wochen haben wir das erste mal einen richtigen Ansitz über 2 Nächte an dem Teich gemacht. Wir waren extra früh da um alles in Ruhe aufbauen zu können und hatten die Ruten (2x Tauwurm, 2x Köfi) so gegen 3 Uhr nachmittags drin.
> ...


Hallo bei deiner Geschichte lief es mir kalt dem Rücken runter aber deinem Bruder und dir ein ganz großes PETRI HEIL #6#6#6. lg


----------



## Spiderman (21. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hammer ! ist ja ein wahrer Krimi . großes Petri Heil


----------



## Waagemann (22. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Petri ajaekel der hat ja ein Kopf du#t!

mfg waagemann


----------



## nordman (23. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*



Norge Fan schrieb:


> Mal kurz los und 9 Aale fangen,in Norwegen müsste man wohnen.Wobei man anmerken muß das Du wahrscheinlich weit und breit der einzige bist der auf die Schleicher angelt.Aber Du hast Recht,jetzt ist auch meiner Meinung nach die beste Zeit für die ganz Dicken.Werde demnächst auch noch mal los und dann berichten.Gruß#hRené



stimmt, ich bin wirklich der einzige hier. gestern abend wieder los gewesen, diesmal warens 17 stueck...:q


----------



## Mr. Sprock (23. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

@ ajaekel: Toller Bericht und Fisch!


----------



## ajaekel (25. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hi,

am Wochenende machen wir nochmal einen Ansitz über 2 Nächte - mal schauen ob noch was geht. Der Mond ist zwar nicht optimal, aber unsere dicksten Aale haben wir eh am Tag oder bei Vollmond gefangen. Bericht folgt...

Gruß,
Achim


----------



## Anjolus (26. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hallo Leute,
war am vergangenen Donnerstag (20.09.2007) mit meinem kleinen Bruder los, in Leer am Entlastungspolder. War sehr windig, aber wir haben insgesamt 8 Aale in der Größe von 40 - 52 cm fangen könne (alle auf Tauwurm). Zwar nix Großes, hat aber Spaß gemacht, alle 5 Minuten ein Biß (waren auch eine Menge Wollhandkrabben unterwegs!!)
Angelzeit war von 18:00 - 2:00 Uhr.

Gruß
Anjolus


----------



## The Driver (27. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

wenn das wetter nicht so grausam wär würd ichs ja mal auf die dicken blankaale probieren die grad unterwegs sind. denn bevor sie durch die turbine der mühle hier gehecksselt werden häng ich sie lieber in die räuchertonne.
ist jetzt eigentlich die beste zeit... naja mal sehen was das wetter noch so macht...


----------



## Grundangler (29. September 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Tach auch!
Ich werd heute Abend ein letztes Mal auf Aal gehen dieses Jahr. Ab Oktober ist Schonzeit für den Gewässerabschnitt angesagt, den ich beangeln darf. Die letzten Monate hab ich es garnicht erst versucht einen der Schleicher zu erwischen. Zu groß war die Frustration über die Wollhandkrabben. Kaum war der Köder im Wasser... ihr kennt das ja.
Einen letzten Versuch möchte ich aber noch starten. Wünscht mir Petri!
Gruß Grundangler


----------



## mariophh (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Naabend...

gestern sollte es eigentlich auf Zander gehen, aber von denen ließ sich keiner blicken. Dafür ein hübscher 70er Blankaal, der für die Länge ziemlich fett war. Naja.. war ne nette Entschädigung für den fehlenden Zander |rolleyes Gebissen hat er auf ein halbes Rotauge an einer Posenmontage...

Grüße aus HH


----------



## Anjolus (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Moin,
waren am Freitag (28.09.) wieder am Entlastungspolder in Leer. Zu zweit haben wir 7 Aale gefangen, alle auf Tauwurm. Einer war ein 70er:m, der Rest so um die 45 - 50cm.
Angelzeit war von 18:00 - 1:00 Uhr.

Gruß
Anjolus


----------



## Master_Bown (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Ich war am Freitag den 12. mit meinem Freund Ulli zum nächtlichen Aal/Zanderansitz. Als ich kurz an die Tankstelle gefahren bin, fing mein Kumpel seinen aller ersten Fisch, noch dazu ein Aal und mit gerade 60 cm ein richtig fetter Bursche. Fangzeit etwa 22:00 Uhr auf Tauwurm. Kurz darauf hatte ich noch einen Aal an meiner Tauwurmrute, der gute 10 Minuten nur mit dem Köder spielte. Als er abzog schlug ich an, und voll ins Lehre. Danach war erstmal für gute 4 Stunden Ruhe. Dann bekam ich einen mörderischen Abzug auf meine Fischchenrute, der Fisch zog mir gute 50 bis 60 m Schnur von der Rolle, ich wollte ihm die Zeit geben, die ich beim letzten Ansitz nicht gewartet habe. Dann schlug ich an. Heftige Gegenwehr am andern Ende und weg die die Gegenwehr. Am Fisch waren keinerlei Spuren zu sehen, denke es war auch ein Aal. Kur darauf wieder Bisse zur gleichen Zeit. Auf Tauwurm konnte ich dann einen 55iger an Land bringen und bei der Fischchenrute lies ich den Bügel offen, sodass der Fisch ziehen konnte. Tja leider schlug ich auch hier ins Lehre und am anderen Ende war mein Fischchen weg. Alle Bisse gegen 3:30 Uhr.


Ziemlich frustriert aber immerhin mit 2 Fängen fuhren wir gegen 5:00 uhr nach Hause.

Ulli mit seinem 60iger:






Ich mit meienn 50iger:





Grüße


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (1. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Aalfänge 2007*

Hallo Leute!
Jaja, ich weiss, dieser Thread heisst eigentlich "aktuelle Aalfänge 2007", aber diese Schlange wollte ich Euch nicht vorenthalten.
Gefangen im Juni an einem  ehemaligen Bewässerungskanal auf Wurm.
92 cm und 1600g.
Das Foto schlummerte seit dem Fang noch auf dem Handy meines Bruders, Bin erst heute dazu gekommen, es runterzuladen. Nur schade, dass die Aalsaison schon wieder rum ist, hätte dieses Jahr gerne noch 1-2 Schlangen mehr erlegt.

Grüße

Marcus


----------

